# General Indian Defence News



## MrIndianSikh




----------



## angeldemon_007

Mr Naresh Saxena, former defence secretary, cabinet secretary and ambassador to the US, is to lead a task force on the next steps in defence sector reforms. His team comprising former chiefs, bureaucrats, military technologists and strategists is to begin work in mid-July and complete its report in six months.

Commentators will be undoubtedly rush to inform the deliberations, leading to strategic commentary that is likely to get both parochial and ugly as the monsoon proceeds. In particular, the face-off between the army and air force will be open to exploitation by status-quoist parties out to derail any substantial movement. The key issues anticipated to figure in the Saxena task force report are the appointment of the CDS, whether this figure would have command or staff responsibilities, integration of the service HQs with the ministry, integration of theatre commands; professionalization of the defence ministry bureaucrats; jointness and higher military education etc. The very constitution of the task force suggests its necessity; ten years since the last bout of post Kargil reforms.

Specifically, the Saxena committee would need to have a determined perspective on how the nation wishes to deploy its military instrument: for compellence, deterrence or defence. That would in turn be a function of what balance India envisages between the strategic choices: sama, bheda, danda, dana. Defining the latter could be suggested to the government, since the former cannot be done without this prior definition. Once the issue of strategic doctrine is settled, the restructuring necessary to operationalize the doctrine becomes easier. However, the consequences of the restructuring may be missing in the debate. This article, mindful of possible consequences in terms of the security dilemma, seeks to point out additional necessary measures even as the reforms are proceeded with.

That the reforms are intended to enhance Indias military capability is certain. The logic is that this is necessary to cope with Indias rising power indices, its perception of regional and global responsibilities and security threats. In this logic, the security situation has changed with the rise of China and the possibility of a two front situation for India. India may be taking measures to enhance its security, but it must be noted that these measures would enhance the perception of threat of its neighbours, even though India, in its logic, is merely being responsive to prior moves of its neighbours. The upshot is an in-built interactive mutual threat spiral known in theory as the security dilemma.

India needs to be mindful of its neighbours reaction which would ratchet up the threat India itself perceives. India could choose to be complacent about this, believing that higher preparedness brought about by the reforms would enable it to cope better with higher threat levels. Despite this, the recommendation here is that even as India proceeds with the necessary and perhaps long overdue reforms, it needs simultaneously to put into place measures to mitigate the consequence in terms of security dilemmas for both its neighbours and in turn itself.

How can this be done? The expectation is that the reforms would place India in a better position to engage its neighbours, specifically China and Pakistan, from a position of strength. This would be useful for Indian self-assurance and help deter the neighbours. The resulting engagement, for instance, border negotiations with China and the dialogue with Pakistan, would be more outcome-oriented. Materializing this expectation would however require ensuring that the power play in the background does not get ugly and affect the engagement.

It is equally possible that increased capability may result in India believing that it can do without the give and take necessary for amicable solutions to outstanding problems. India must therefore alongside keep up the engagement structures and processes that are already at work on both fronts. Yet, these are not enough in the new post-reform circumstance. Additionally, a joint forum for strategic dialogue can be forged with both separately, that would mutually arrive at and implement conflict avoidance measures, confidence-building measures and over time, when greater trust is available, create security architecture conducive for cooperative security.

The advantage of this innovation would be in mitigating the security dilemma. Each state can be expected to respond materially and physically as necessary, since in the realist logic, capabilities are of consequence, not intent. However, the psychological effects of security-related movements by one on the other are amenable to amelioration in case dialogue is in place where concerns can be ventilated. Essentially, the forum could serve to present and explain respective strategic doctrines as non-threatening to the other side. For instance, Chinas infrastructural developments in Tibet, presence in and water-related initiatives in the east have perhaps instigated the defence reforms in India. The forum could serve to bring future such concerns to each others attention. The idea is not to substitute reforms but to complement them.

India is likely to settle for deterrence with an offensive bias. Ensuring that it is not mistaken for compellence is the challenge.

Compellence, Deterrence Or Defence?: Saxena Task Force And India


----------



## angeldemon_007

*India present along with big players in the Gulf of Aden*

Conceding that the task of tackling piracy was not easy, Defence Minister A. K. Antony has said that greater international effort under the United Nations would be required to put an end to it.

Stating that besides the presence in the Gulf of Aden of navies of big players  including the United States, United Kingdom, France and China  to combat piracy, India too was present conducting [a] similar mission, but it would not be possible to defeat the scourge without a combined effort.

Mr. Antony told journalists on the sidelines of a Defence Ministry function that on account of action by the naval forces present there, Somali pirates were moving towards the Indian coast. In the past one year, there had been some attempts by the pirates mostly in the Lakshadweep area. Since then, the Navy and Coast Guard had increased surveillance in the region.

The issue would figure in the talks Mr. Antony would have with Filipe Jacinto Nyussi, Mozambique Minister of National Defence, later this week. Both sides are expected to discuss cooperation in training and maritime patrolling in the wake of piracy off the east coast of Africa.

CONCERN OVER EX-SERVICEMEN

Earlier, presiding over a meeting of the Kendriya Sainik Board, the apex body of the Central government and States/Union Territories for ex-servicemen welfare, the Minister said the country could not afford to waste a vast reservoir of a disciplined workforce bearing skills in a wide range of trades.

With around 50,000 to 60,000 service personnel either retiring/released from service every year, he urged all State governments to take steps to ensure reservation in jobs for ex-servicemen.

They possess hands-on work experience in about 300 trades and are a young, disciplined workforce that can be of immense benefit for the society and nation. We cannot afford to waste such a young and vastly trained reservoir of workforce, Mr. Antony said.

The Minister also expressed concern over jobs earmarked for ex-servicemen lying vacant for long.

The Hindu : News / National : Combined effort needed to defeat piracy: Defence Minister


----------



## angeldemon_007

NEW DELHI: The government has finally cleared the appointment of Vice Admiral Shekhar Sinha, who had filed a statutory complaint against some adverse remarks made in his annual confidential report, as the new chief of integrated defence staff (CISC). 

This comes almost two months after the last CISC, Vice Admiral D K Joshi, took over as the Western Naval Command chief at Mumbai on April 30. Along with Vice Admiral Sinha's statutory complaint that he should be considered for a commander-in-chief's post, the validity of which was upheld by the defence ministry on the law ministry's advice, sources said another reason for the delay was that another naval officer's name "was being pushed by some higher-ups" for the post. 

But the fact also remains that the government pays mere lip-service towards promoting "jointness" in the armed forces. The Army, Navy and IAF, of course, also constantly engage in their own petty turf wars to further muddy the waters. 

The CISC post, incidentally, was only supposed to be an interim measure in the aftermath of the 1999 Kargil conflict till a full-fledged chief of defence staff (CDS) or General No 1 was appointed. 

But, over a decade later, the CDS is nowhere in sight and the tri-Service integrated defence staff (IDS) remains a half-baked organization. The GoM report in 2001 on "reforming the national security system" had stressed the need for a CDS to provide single-point military advise to government and manage the country's nuclear arsenal. 

Moreover, a CDS was supposed to bring much-needed synergy among Army, Navy and IAF, which often pull in different directions, by resolving inter-Service doctrinal, planning, procurement and operational issues. 

But successive governments over the last decade have taken the specious plea of the need to consult different political parties to keep the all-important CDS proposal on the backburner. 

Vice admiral Sinha made defence staff chief - The Times of India


----------



## angeldemon_007

INDIA stands ready to share its experience of parliamentary democracy with Myanmar, the countrys foreign minister, Mr S M Krishna, told President U Thein Sein and other senior members of the government last week.

A statement released by the Indian embassy in Yangon following Mr Krishnas three-day visit, which ended on June 22, said the external affairs minister also relayed his governments support for the cause of national reconciliation and democratic progress in an inclusive manner.

He also informed that India stands ready to share its wealth of experience in parliamentary democracy through exchange of parliamentary delegations [and] training, the statement said.

The visit was the first by a senior Indian official since Myanmars new government was sworn in on March 30. Mr Krishna, who was accompanied by foreign secretary Ms Nirupama Rao, met President U Thein Sein, Vice President Thiha Thura U Tin Aung Myint Oo, the speakers of the national legislatures, Foreign Affairs Minister U Wunna Maung Lwin and Minister for Electric Power 1 U Zaw Min in Nay Pyi Taw.

The statement said talks focused on matters of bilateral and regional importance, including exchange of visits, security and neighbourly ties, trade and economic cooperation, cooperation in developmental projects, agriculture, energy, health, education and training.

Mr Krishna also handed over ownership of 10 500-tonne rice silos collectively valued at US$2 million, which have been constructed in Yangon and Ayeyarwady regions, and provided $750,000 for the reconstruction of seven schools destroyed in the Tarlay earthquake in March.

However, just one memorandum of understanding was signed  for an Indo-Myanmar training centre based at Myingyan in Mandalay Region  and the visit took place against a backdrop of growing economic and political ties between Myanmar and China.

In the 2010-11 fiscal year China overtook Thailand to be Myanmars largest trade partner and source of foreign investment, pledging almost $14 billion for a raft of energy projects.

Dr Marie Lall, a South Asia analyst based at the University of London, said China had been able to gain the ascendancy in Myanmar because of a lack of common vision among different ministries that make up the Indian government.

Little progress had been made on major agreements signed in early 2009 and India was uncomfortable to see so much Chinese influence in Myanmar, particularly in the Bay of Bengal.

I suspect that Indias foreign minister is visiting in order to see how the agreements can be moved forward. I also believe that it is Indias aim to establish closer links with the new government and to see how much structural change has actually taken place, she said.

One project on which India has failed to make progress is the $3 billion, 1200 megawatt Tamanthi hydropower plant in Sagaing Region, which is being constructed by Indias National Hydroelectric Power Corporation. The likelihood of the dam not being completed on time reportedly prompted the Indian ambassador to Myanmar to suggest the project be aborted rather than go ahead and harm the image of Indian companies but many see it as vital to Indias interests here.

In a recent commentary, the New Delhi-based Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses called on the Indian government to press ahead with the project in order to enhance its economic and strategic reach in the East.

The Tamanthi dam should not be perceived as a project meant for mere generation of electricity, researcher Shivananda H wrote in the June 15 piece. It has many strategic implications for India both from economic and security perspectives in enhancing the bilateral relationship with Myanmar.

Dr Lall agreed the Tamanthi project was vital and said it was Indias challenge to establish closer ties with the new Myanmar government.

India looks to reset ties with Myanmar


----------



## angeldemon_007

14:16 GMT, June 27, 2011 Mr. Filipe Jacinto Nyussi, Minister of National Defence of the Republic of Mozambique, arrives in New Delhi on Monday, June 27, 2011 on a five day visit to India. He will be accompanied by a five member high level delegation. 

During his stay, Mr.Nyussi will hold talks with the Defence Minister Shri AK Antony and the Service Chiefs. He will visit key defence installations including the Western Naval Command in Mumbai, National Defence Academy and Armed Forces Medical College in Pune besides the prestigious Army Research & Referral Hospital in New Delhi. 

Cooperation in training and maritime patrolling are expected to dominate the talks between the two sides. The issue of piracy off the East Coast of Africa will figure prominently during the talks between the two ministers. 

India and Mozambique have enjoyed traditionally close and friendly relations. In March, 2006 the two countries signed a Memorandum of Understanding on Defence Cooperation. Subsequently, two meetings of the Joint Defence Working Group were held in 2008 and 2010. 

The scope of the MoU covers all the three Services, envisaging cooperation in the field of military technical cooperation, logistic support and training. It also deals with joint activities include maritime patrolling of the Mozambican coast, mutual training in military institutes, supply of defence equipment/services and establishment of partnership and transfer of knowhow and technology for assembling and repair of vehicles, aircraft and ships as well as rehabilitation of military infrastructure. 

defence.professionals | defpro.com


----------



## angeldemon_007

New Delhi, June 27 (IANS) Vietnam's navy chief and deputy minister Vice Admiral Nguyen Van Hien Monday met his Indian counterpart Admiral Nirmal Verma here when the two sides discussed security challenges in the Indian Ocean region, apart from the scope for expanding defence cooperation between the two countries.

Nguyen, who arrived in India June 24, also discussed possibilities of India's help to build capacities of the Vietnamese naval force, which is small and growing, when compared with the Indian Navy.

The Vietnamese navy chief had already completed his visit to Mumbai, where he visited the Indian Navy's Western Command and defence public sector shipbuilder Mazagon Dock Limited before reaching New Delhi.

Apart from interacting with the Western Naval Command chief, Vice Admiral D.K. Joshi, the Vietnamese navy chief had also got to take a look at Indian warship building capacities and functioning of the defence shipyard, the officials said.

He is scheduled to meet Indian Defence Minister A.K. Antony, air force chief Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik and army chief General V.K. Singh, as part of his bilateral talks.

Nguyen will go to Visakhapatnam on Wednesday where he will visit the newly-acquired defence public sector shipbuilder Hindustan Shipyard Limited, apart from visiting naval formations.

Mangalorean.Com- Serving Mangaloreans Around The World!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

The inherent buoyancy of the US-India relationship has again become evident from the US Congress recent attempt to jump-start flagging defence ties. Concerned over the drift, the pivotal Senate Armed Services Committee (SASC) has asked the Pentagon to submit by November 1, 2011, a detailed assessment of the current state of US-India security co-operation; and a five-year plan for enhancing that. Noteworthy in itself is the bipartisan belief within the Committee that it is in the national interest of the US, through military-to-military relations, arms sales, bilateral and multilateral joint exercises, and other means, to support Indias rise and build a strategic and military culture of cooperation and interoperability between our two countries, in particular with regard to the Indo-Pacific region. But far more substantive is the SASCs call on the Pentagon for a detailed assessment of the desirability and feasibility [of] a potential US partnership with India to co-develop one or more military weapon systems, including but not limited to the anticipated program to replace the US Air Force T-38 trainer jet.

This is the first time that the US Congress has officially demanded a report from the Pentagon on the US-India security relationship. It raises the possibility that Congress might end up discussing the trickiest issues that dog US-India defence cooperation: viz. Indias wish for jointly developing military equipment rather than buying over-the-counter from the US; the tough US export control laws that stand in the way of joint development; and the building of trust through successful development programmes for high-technology platforms like the proposed trainer jet, which can only be named the Indus (given the rivers tradition set by the Indo-Russian cruise missile, the Brahmos, an amalgam of the Brahmaputra and the Moskva).

Both New Delhi and Washington understand that, given Americas technology safeguard regimes, joint development programmes can encompass high-technology equipment but not cutting-edge technology. The limits to what the US is prepared to pass on to India were signalled when Washington held back Boeing and Lockheed Martin from a contract floated by the Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA)  the Indian developers of the Tejas Light Combat Aircraft  for a development consultancy. That caused bad blood between the two countries and ADA eventually brought in European aerospace corporation, EADS, as consultants. Given that history, the proposal for a trainer aircraft as a joint US-India development project is a sensible one. A trainer is a high-technology platform, but it does not incorporate the cutting-edge aerospace technologies that set red lights flashing over a fighter development project.
Why then should India work with the US when Russia is willing to partner India in jointly developing a Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA), which incorporates not just cutting-edge but even bleeding-edge technologies? The fact, which top officials in the ministry of defence (MoD) ruefully admit in private, is that Russia will not pass on any key technologies to India. Sukhoi, the Russian partner in the FGFA project, has already developed the single-seat flying prototype that Moscow says meets the demands of the Russian Air Force. The work that remains mainly involves avionics and electronics systems and will fall largely into Indias share. The best that the Indian partner, Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, can hope to gain from this joint development is a level of expertise in project management.

Besides, the US is bound to gradually change its go-it-alone attitude towards developing weaponry. Facing an economic slowdown and expectations of a post-Afghanistan peace dividend, even the mightiest defence spender in the history of mankind will be required to share costs wherever possible. While US aerospace corporations could theoretically pick from a range of partners, working with India provides an assured market that is the largest outside China.

A US-India basic trainer would replace some 450 T-38s currently flying in the US Air Force. Add to that an assured market of at least 200 trainer aircraft in India and there is an excellent business case for partnering India in developing the T-38s successor.

The SASC has hit a home run with its proposal, even though the US administration has not yet signalled any acceptance of joint development. Over the preceding years, Washington has wasted much political effort in fruitlessly persuading India to sign the three agreements that the US considers essential for enhanced defence cooperation: a Communications Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement; a Basic Exchange and Cooperation Agreement for Geo-spatial Cooperation; and a Logistics Support Agreement. Though not needed immediately, all may eventually come about once Indian mistrust dissipates. The perception of drift was also enhanced by the Antony MoDs way of doing business: entirely ignore contentious issues, effectively pretending that they do not exist. Finally, New Delhi appeared to have hit the US exactly where it hurts  i.e. in the pocketbook  by the unceremonious ejection of Boeing and Lockheed Martin from the $11 billion competition to sell India 126 medium multi-role combat aircraft.

All this had seemingly set back the relationship. Mid-ranking US bureaucrats were suggesting that India-related proposals would now be given far less attention. Visiting US officials were complaining about a hesitation within the Indian MoD (Ministry of Defence) about working too closely with the US. Washingtons apparent reneging on the terms of the US-India agreement on civil nuclear cooperation, by changing the rules on enrichment and reprocessing technology, has further dampened the mood. It is time for a game-changing initiative and Washington has been presented with the idea and the opportunity for a meaty joint development programme that, especially from Indias perspective, would add real meaning to the relationship.

Ajai Shukla: Indo-US jet trainer - the Indus moment


----------



## acetophenol

*Two militants including a divisional commander of Hizbul Mujahideen militant outfit were killed *and two Indian army troopers were wounded in a fierce gunfight Monday in Indian-controlled Kashmir, officials said.

Hizbul Mujahideen (HM) is the region's leading indigenous militant group.

The gunfight broke out late Sunday in village Koel-Shikargah of Tral town in district Pulwama, 50 km south of Srinagar city, the summer capital of Indian-controlled Kashmir.

Officials said the gunfight broke out after contingents of army and police cordoned the area on specific intelligence inputs, to carry out searches.

"Two militants of HM including a divisional commander were killed in a gunfight today," said a police official. "The militants were holed up in a residential house."

The slain militants were identified as Muzaffar Malla and Suhail Khan. Malla was stated to be *divisional commander of HM*, while Khan was a local cadre of the outfit.

"Our two soldiers also suffered minor wounds in the gunfight," said Brigader J.V. Prasad to the reporters near the gunfight site.

A residential house belonging to Mohammed Yosuf Bhat was also damaged in the exchange of fire between militants and contingents of police and army. Police said the militants were firing from inside the Bhat's house.

Militant commander, associate killed in gunfight in Indian-controlled Kashmir - People's Daily Online

Police and Defence officials maintain most of the times the operations triggering gunfights are carried out on prior information about presence of militants in specific areas.

Police also claims recovery of two assault rifles and one UBGL from the encounter site.

A guerrilla war is also going on between militants and the Indian troops stationed in the region since 1989. Gun fighting between militants and Indian army troops in Indian-controlled Kashmir took place intermittently.


----------



## acetophenol

COIMBATORE, JUNE 28: 
ABG Shipyard Ltd has signed a first of its kind contract with Indian Navy for the construction of two cadet training ships valued at Rs* 970 crore*.

*The two cadet training ships are for providing basic training to the Naval cadets and trainees to carryout disaster relief, search and rescue operations with the capability to carry light helicopter*. The vessel will be approximately 110 metres in length and will be designed to achieve a maximum speed of 20 knots.

With latest infrastructure in place at its Surat and Dahej yards and having *delivered more than 140 vessels worldwide*, ABG Shipyard is now fully geared to build all kinds of ships for the Indian defence sector. With this order, the total order book of the company stands at about Rs 14,890 crore.


----------



## INDIAN SOLDIER

*Indian Navy awards Rs 970 crore order to ABG Shipyard*







NEW DELHI (PTI): ABG Shipyard has received a Rs 970 crore order from the Indian Navy for construction of two cadet training ships.

The two ships will be used for providing basic training to the naval cadets and trainees and carrying out disaster relief, search and rescue operations, with the capability to carry light helicopters, ABG Shipyard said in a communique to the Bombay Stock Exchange (BSE).

"The vessels will be approximately 110 metres in length and will be designed to achieve a maximum speed of 29 knots," it added.

ABG Shipyard said it would build the ships at its Dahej and Surat yards, which are fully geared to construct all kinds of ships for the Indian defence sector.

The total order book of the company currently stands at Rs 14,890 crore.

Indian Navy awards Rs 970 crore order to ABG Shipyard - Brahmand.com


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*India hopes to join top nuclear clubs*

Against the backdrop of the Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG) tightening regulations for the export of sensitive technologies, India has underlined its "impeccable non-proliferation record" and hopes to join the elite nuclear clubs that control the global flow of atomic material and equipment. 

"Over the recent years, our Civil Nuclear Initiative has resulted in international civil nuclear energy cooperation with various international partners, including the US, France, UK, Russia , Canada, etc," Foreign Secretary Nirupama Rao said Monday in a speech titled "Key Priorities for India's Foreign Policy" at the International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS), a London-based think tank. 

"This has reflected recognition of India's impeccable non-proliferation record and its contributions to global non-proliferation objectives," she said. 

Rao also focused on India's "strict and effective controls over the export of sensitive items in line with the best international standards". 

Rao renewed a pitch for India's bid to multilateral atomic regimes like the NSG, the Wassenaar Arrangement, the Australia Group and the Missile Technology Control Regime. 

"India has expressed interest in the full membership of the four multilateral export control regimes which we believe will be mutually beneficial," she said. 

"We are engaged with the regimes and regime members and hope to make progress in that direction with the support of our partners, including the UK," Rao added. 

The 46-nation NSG met in the Netherlands last week and "agreed to strengthen its guidelines on the transfer of sensitive enrichment and reprocessing technologies." The nuclear cartel discussed the NSG relationship with India and considered "all aspects of the implementation of the 2008 Statement on Civil Nuclear Cooperation with India". 

The new guidelines have caused much disquiet in India, with some seeing in it a move to question the "clean waiver" granted by the NSG to India in September 2008 that re-opened the doors of global nuclear commerce for New Delhi after a gap of over three decades. 

In the wake of these controversial guidelines, the government has made it clear that any "unilateral" decision by the NSG cannot supersede the clean waiver granted to India by the group and the India-specific arrangement it worked out in 2008. 

India has also reached out to key NSG countries like the US, France and Russia, with whom it has signed bilateral civil nuclear cooperation agreements and hopes that these countries will abide by their obligations to implement full civilian nuclear cooperation as envisaged in the bilateral pacts. 

The US has assured that the new NSG guidelines will not impact its commitment to full civil nuclear cooperation under the 123 agreement it has signed with India. 

Rao also reiterated New Delhi's commitment to the goal of global, universal and non-discriminatory nuclear disarmament and said that India was willing to engage in a meaningful dialogue among all states possessing nuclear weapons to reduce the salience of nuclear weapons in international affairs and security doctrines. 

India supports negotiations in the Conference on Disarmament towards a universal, non-discriminatory and verifiable FMCT (Fissile Material Cut-off Treaty) that bans the future production of fissile materials for weapons purposes, she said. 

Alluding to Japan's Fukushima nuclear disaster in March, Rao said India was undertaking a technical review of safety of its plants and strengthening the safety regulatory framework.

Unfazed India hopes to join top nuclear clubs - The Economic Times


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*We need a stable Pakistan that acts against terror: India
*
Describing her recent talks in Islamabad as "productive and positive", India's Foreign Secretary Nirupama Rao has said a stable Pakistan which acts as a bulwark against terrorism is in the interest of the region. 

"With Pakistan, we have consistently made efforts to go back to the negotiating table to solve difficult issues. We have striven to promote better relations with Pakistan," Rao said Monday in a speech on "Key Priorities for India's Foreign Policy" at the International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS), a London-based think tank. 

Rao stressed that during talks with her Pakistani counterpart Salman Bashir last week, she made it clear "such relations can only grow in an atmosphere free of terror and violence". 

"The trajectory of our relationship over the last few decades has been distorted and adversely impacted by the factor of cross-border terrorism," she said. 

"A stable Pakistan which acts as a bulwark against terrorism and extremism is in its own interest and also in the interest of our region," she said, adding that she had "just returned from a productive and positive round of talks with Foreign Secretary Bashir in Islamabad". 

Rao and Bashir held talks in Islamabad on June 23-24 during which the two sides agreed to expand trade and travel across the Line of Control to sustain the dialogue they had resumed only in February, more than two years after the Mumbai terror attack froze engagement between the two neighbours. 

Raising alleged links of the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) with Mumbai terror, Rao pressed Pakistan for a "satisfactory closure" of the 26/11 trial and reminded that complex issues like Kashmir can't be resolved under "the shadow of the gun". 

In her speech, Rao underlined that India was placed "in an extremely complex neighbourhood which has seen rapid, and often turbulent, change in the last thirty years" and emphasised a peaceful periphery as a key goal of India's foreign policy. 

We need a stable Pakistan that acts against terror: India - The Economic Times


----------



## SpArK

*India, New Zealand talks to boost trade and defence ties​*
India and New Zealand today discussed a host of international, regional and bilateral issues with a focus on boosting trade between the two sides and working towards the early conclusion of a Free Trade Agreement.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and his counterpart Johan Key held talks during which the two deliberated upon the enhanced engagement across a range of trade and economic sectors, *including science and innovation, education and defence.*

The two sides also inked two pacts -- Audio-Visual Co- Productions to build on existing film industry links and Science and Innovation Protocol for Cooperation.

"India welcomes increased trade and investment flows between India and New Zealand and would like to expand our trade significantly beyond current levels. The Prime Minister and I reviewed the status of our negotiations on the bilateral Free Trade Agreement. These are proceeding well and in the right direction," Singh told reporters after the meeting.

*He said New Zealand, like India, has a stake in ensuring the safety of sea lanes of communications and combating piracy and "we have agreed to explore possibilities for greater cooperation in these areas."
*
Key, who was accompanied by Trade Minister Hon Tim Groser, Member of New Zealand Parliament Kanwaljit Singh Bakshi and a high level business delegation, is on a three-day visit to India.

India, New Zealand talks to boost trade and defence ties | mydigitalfc.com


----------



## Veeru

*New norms on N-tech export won't affect India: New Zealand PM*

NEW DELHI: In 2008, New Zealand led the opposition against the Indian nuclear exemption from the Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG). On a state visit to India this week, New Zealand prime minister John Key said the new guidelines on export of enrichment and reprocessing (ENR) technology did not mean India would be denied access to it.

In an exclusive conversation with TOI, asked whether the new NSG guidelines would mean India could not access this technology, Key said, "I don't think we can come to that conclusion." Pressed, he said, "These are early days. There will be more discussions on this (among the NSG members)." Key's remarks are significant, because New Zealand adheres to some of the toughest positions on non-proliferation.

New Zealand is a member of the NSG troika that had its most recent meeting with India where foreign secretary Nirupama Rao cautioned against "diluting" India's "clean exemption". Key said, "New Zealand has a well-defined position on nuclear issues. We've spent the last few years talking on the international stage about these issues. We also acknowledge other countries have other perspectives due to a variety of reasons.* In the case of India, we've been both pleased and keen to engage in dialogue with Indian government, particularly Manmohan Singh."*

The focus of Key's visit is a free-trade agreement with India that aims to treble the modest bilateral trade figure from its current $1 billion. Citing the exponential growth in New Zealand's trade with China post an FTA with that country, Key wants a similar outcome with India.

Key said, "We've made good progress. There's a lot of goodwill on both sides to complete the free trade agreement. From New Zealand's point of view, we see huge opportunities in Indian market."

He added, "We've had 4-5 rounds of negotiations so far. And we expect there to be at least another four rounds before a deal. We hope to complete it by early 2012, but I think we need to acknowledge that these things sometimes take a little bit longer."

The distinctive aspect of the FTA will be the inclusion of agriculture. "This is important for both countries. One of the big challenges you have is of food supply. New Zealand can be important for your market. We're seeing an increased demand for dairy products from India. And if you think of the inflation component, this makes eminent sense."

On Monday, Key accompanied his wife Bronagh went to Agra to see the Taj Mahal, which he said was "more than I expected". On Tuesday, Key will meet Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and his officials and travel to Mumbai the next day.

The MEA spokesperson, briefing journalists on the visit said, "The thrust of PM John Key's visit will revolve around economic and commercial aspects. Both sides see good prospects for enhanced engagement in sectors like education, agriculture, dairy farming, food processing, besides of course learning from, benefiting from New Zealand's expertise and world-class technologies in various sectors including industries." 

New norms on N-tech export won't affect India: New Zealand PM - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

New Delhi, June 28: India is trying to build a consensus on liberalising foreign direct investment (FDI) in retail and defence, finance minister Pranab Mukherjee today told a gathering of business leaders and policy makers in Washington.

Discussions are under way to build a consensus on further liberalisation of the FDI policy in retail and defence, Mukherjee said.

Differences exist within the Indian government on the appropriate policies for foreign direct investments in the two sectors. The commerce ministry has proposed majority FDI in defence and retail, but the defence ministry wants a maximum of 49 per cent FDI in its field. Some other ministries are opposed to the freeing up of retail and have asked foreigners to invest heavily in cold chains and retail logistics.

Mukherjee will be holding talks on bilateral economic partnership with US treasury secretary Timothy Geithner from tomorrow. The US wish list includes the opening up of Indian industry and the financial sector.

We are just at the very beginning of unlocking the enormous potential of this relationship, Geithner told the same gathering.

India is at the point now where future growth will depend on the success of the next wave of reforms, Geithner added.

Washington is keenly awaiting New Delhis moves on retail. The Indian government allows 51 per cent FDI in single-brand retail and 100 per cent in wholesale cash-and-carry. However, multi-brand retailers such as Walmart and Tesco are barred.

An inter-ministry group on inflation under Mukherjees chief economic adviser Kaushik Basu has recommended the opening up of the sector.

However, the government has sought time to bring on board its allies as well as the Opposition parties, who fear for the future of small retail stores.

Research shows a well developed retail chain can eliminate middlemen in the food business  who pocket 60-80 per cent of the price paid by a consumer. Organised retail comprises just 4 per cent of the business.

Limits on defence FDI, now at 26 per cent, have become a bone of contention between not only the defence and commerce ministries, but also between foreign investors and Indian corporate houses.

Foreign aerospace firms backed by European embassies have been making a case for 74-100 per cent stake; only then can they bring proprietory technology into India, the companies said.

Indian corporate houses engaged in defence such as the Tatas, Mahindra and L&T are, however, bitterly opposed to such a blanket relaxation and have instead argued in favour of relaxing FDI to 49 per cent, with Indians remaining in majority control.

Assocham in a note to the government has also sought FDI cap to be kept at 49 per cent. Ficci has even said that 49 per cent FDI should be allowed as a special case.

Consensus route to retail FDI


----------



## angeldemon_007

IAF Chief Air Chief Marshal P V Naik feels there is no "urgency" for the country to have a Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) as there has been an "excellent synergy" between various wings of the armed forces.

Amid a debate whether a new post of CDS should be created in a bid to create more integration in the armed forces, Naik today said it is not going to be "indispensable" for the country and that there is no necessity for this at least for the next five to ten years.

"Though I am not opposed to the institution of a Chief of Defence Staff, I have doubts about the urgency for having such an institution in India. We need not emulate other countries as our requirements are different", Naik told reporters at Central Air Command headquarters on the outskirts of the city.

He was asked to comment on his recent remarks that there would be no need for a Chief of Defence Staff in the near future.

"We have fought several battles in the last five decades and there has been excellent synergy between the various wings of the armed forces. We are also not involved in military expeditions in other countries like the US is in Afghanistan. I don't think a CDS is going to become indispensable for India, at least not in the next 5-10 years", he said.

The IAF chief asserted that the Air Force was "alive to changing threat scenario" that has emerged in the wake of rapid changes in "regional and global geopolitcal dynamics" and that the Air Force is likely to see a rise in the number of squadrons across the country following a number of acquisitions in the pipeline in the next couple of decades.

news.outlookindia.com | No Urgent Need for a Chief of Defence Staff : IAF Chief


----------



## angeldemon_007

Heli Tiirmaa-Klaar, Senior Advisor to the Undersecretary, Estonian Ministry of Defence, will be discussing international cooperation and strategic planning for cyber security at the Cyber Warfare India [IQPC Cyber Warfare India ] conference, taking place November 1st-2nd in New Delhi, India.

In an interview [Conferences - Events, Training Seminars for Business Leaders - IQPC Worldwide ] with Defence IQ, Tiirmaa-Klaar discusses how nations, including India, goes through a process of capacity building to optimise information sharing and early warning notifications. She states:

There is a learning curve for every nation in cyber defence, and every nation will probably reach that level of maturity at some point. For some smaller nations, its easier to reach and for larger nations, it takes more effort, political attention and resources. The targets are not only government or military sites but civilian infrastructure  its everybody.

As India is making cyber warfare a priority by restricting attacks in cyber space, it has become crucial for the nation to uncover risks by creating transparency between countries.

Few nations are more aware of the disruption that this type of warfare can incur than Estonia, which became victim of the worlds first large-scale nation cyber attack in 2007, but as Tiirmaa-Klaar clarifies, security must come from combined efforts of many nations:

For countries outside Europe  if they raise their own resilience and if they enhance their own capabilities, especially law enforcement capabilities, and take responsibility in their cyber territory, this is a great help to [the rest of] the world.

Additional speakers from the conference faculty [IQPC Cyber Warfare India ] to review cyber norms include:

 Brigadier General A Basu, Director, Cyber Warfare,
Integrated Defence Staff, Indian Armed Forces
 Lieutenant General Rhett Hernandez, Commander, US Army Cyber
Command (ARCYBER)
 Rear Admiral Arnaud Coustilliere, Cyber Defense General Officer,
Defense Staff, French Ministry of Defense
 Group Captain Jonathan Burr, Deputy Director, Cyber Policy &
Plans, UK Armed Forces

Cyber Security: Senior Advisor From the Estonian Ministry of Defence to Discuss International Cooperation and Strategic Implications | Gamut News


----------



## angeldemon_007

NEW DELHI - Possible further Indian orders for Russian-made MiG-29K aircraft await the results of an investigation into a June 23 crash in Russia of a trainer version of the aircraft.

India ordered 16 MiG 29Ks for $650 million in 2004, intended to fly off the Russian-built aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya, formerly called the Admiral Gorshokov.

A repeat order for $1.5 billion was placed in early 2010 for 29 additional MiG-29Ks.

On June 23, an MiG-29K trainer version of the aircraft crashed in south Russia, killing its two-member crew. Russia grounded the entire MiG-29 fleet till the probe is over, a senior official in the Indian Defence Ministry said.

Defence Ministry sources said additional MiG-29K orders are not assured as the crash has cast a shadow on the credibility of the aircraft itself.

An Indian Navy official said the five MiG 29Ks India has received from Russia may also be grounded.

The Indian Navy plans to use the MiG-29K aircraft for its aircraft carriers, one of which is afloat while the remaining two are in the final stages of construction. Vikramaditya is undergoing refit in Russia, and the homemade Air Defence Ship is under construction at the Kochi shipyard.

In addition, the Navy has long-term plans to build three more carriers, sources said.

The MiG-29Ks were purchased as part of the contract to refit Vikramaditya, which is now expected to be inducted by early 2013, nearly five years behind scheduled. India and Russia haggled over price increases imposed by Moscow above the contracted amount of 2004. The Indian Navy agreed last year to pay about $2 billion more than the contracted amount.

A variant of the MiG-29 fighter aircraft, the MiG-35, was rejected by the Indian Air Force for the $10 billion Medium Multirole Combat Aircraft competition, along with the F-16 and F-18 of United States. The French Rafale and the Eurofighter were downselected.

Russia is also upgrading 65 MiG-29 aircraft for Indian under an $850 million contract signed in 2008.

Under the contract between India and the Russian Aircraft Corp. (RSK) MiG, the MiG-29 is to be upgraded from an aerial interceptor and air dominance aircraft to a fighter-bomber capable of striking mobile and stationary targets on the ground and at sea with high-precision weapons under all weather conditions.

MiG Crash in Russia Freezes Further Indian Buys - Defense News


----------



## angeldemon_007

The Google street view project, aimed at allowing anyone having access to the search machine the option of viewing places around the world with 3600, street-level imagery, has hit a roadblock in Bangalore. State home minister R Ashoka said on Monday that action would be taken to bar Google from filming for the project in Bangalore.

Ashoka, who earlier received a communiqué from the BJP communication cell, said, The police have stopped street view. We will take the necessary action to stop Googles filming.

Ashoka was attempting to assure his listeners that the security of the state capital would not be compromised. He added that a final decision in the matter would be taken after studying all the pros and cons.

Earlier, the chairman of the BJP communication cell, Channamallikarjuna, BJP MLA BN Vijaykumar and media in-charge of the party S Prakash had submitted a memorandum demanding that the home minister disallow Google from filming city streets.

Bangalore is an international hub for information technology. It has several sensitive space research and defence establishments, like Isro, HAL, NAL and GTRE. Many of these are on the terrorists radar. If Google makes streetwise information easily available, it could aid terrorist outfits in planning terror operations. This has already been proven in other nations, the BJP delegation said.

The delegation added that China had already banned Google, because there were suspicions that some of its operations were conducted at the instance of the CIA.

For Germans, its privacy issue
Among those most vigorously opposing Google street view were Germans, too concerned for their privacy to allow Googles cameras to roll at will down their streets. In Australia and the US, however, Google street view operations were conducted smoothly.

Google had been working with a year-end deadline to get the whole system up and running, but with so many protests, that deadline might be hard to meet.

Cant let Google take us for a ride - Bangalore - DNA


----------



## angeldemon_007

A scoop on a long-term plan by the Indian military has revealed that India is aiming to equip its armed forces to move from the current stage of dissuasion to deterrence against China.

The report by a leading Indian news channel says that China will be the focus of the Defence Ministry's 15-year integrated perspective plan which will be in force from 2012 to 2027.

India and China occupied Tibet share a 3488 km long disputed border which was the cause of a short but bloody war in 1962. Since then, the two Asian giants have shared uneasy military ties with a series of border talks failing to yield much result.

The report notes that by 2020, India plans to form a new dedicated mountain strike corps of over 90,000 men, stationed in the north-eastern state of Arunachal Pradesh which China claims as its territory and in Ladakh, parts of which China still occupies.

The 15-year plan gives top priority to infrastructure along the border, including the construction of metalled roads and revamping of advanced airbases along the border. Nyoma air base, barely 25 km from the Line of Actual Control, the report said, will eventually have Su-30 combat jets stationed there.

Last year, India had to stop all construction along the border in Ladakh after a confrontation with Chinese soldiers. 

The revelations come on the heels of a week-long defence talks between India and China which concluded Saturday. The eight-member Indian delegation was reported as describing the visit successful but abstained from giving any information on the content and outcomes of the meetings. 

The delegation which visited Beijing, Urumqi, and Shanghai, came a year after India suspended high-level defence exchanges in July last year as a protest against Chinas refusal to issue proper visa to the then Northern Army Commander Lt Gen B S Jaswal as he was serving in Jammu and Kashmir. 

China is the second largest spender on military in world with an official military budget of about US$91.5 billion, a 12.7% rise from 2010.

Indian military plans with China in mind - www.phayul.com


----------



## angeldemon_007

17:06 GMT, June 28, 2011 Rosoboronexport is presenting over 70 models of naval equipment and armaments at the 5th International Maritime Defense Show (IMDS 2011) to be held in St. Petersburg since 29 June to 3 July 2011. During its existence, IMDS has entered the worlds top three naval exhibitions.

"It is important for us that potential customers not only can be acquainted with virtually the full range of our export models, but also see some of them "alive" at the quay wall. Plus firings at the Rzhevka test ground. Naturally, such a variety of Russian military equipment is not available at foreign exhibitions. We also cannot but rejoice that the number of participants and foreign delegations is increasing. Interest in the products from the domestic shipbuilding industry is growing. This is a fact, - said Oleg Azizov, head of Rosoboronexports delegation at the exhibition and Chief of Navy Special Equipment and Services Export Department.

IMDS 2011 will surpass the previous edition held two years ago already in numbers. More than 400 companies from 29 countries worldwide will show their products here. It is expected that 45 delegations from 39 countries will visit the show.

Over 40 ships, boats and seaplanes from Russias Navy, Border Guard Service and exhibitors will be presented at the berths of the Marine Terminal and in the water area. Among them are the Project 20380 corvettes Soobrazitelny and Steregushchy (export version - Project 20382 Tigr), Project 11540 frigate Yaroslav Mudry, Project 677 submarine Saint Petersburg (export version - Amur-1650), etc. Three foreign ships will attend the show  the US Navy frigate Carr (FFG52), German Navy frigate Hamburg (F220) and Dutch Navy frigate Van Amstel (F831). 

Experts have actively spoken about increasing competition on the international arms market during the past few years. Many countries are seeking to develop its own shipbuilding industry, so Rosoboronexport, as the sole state intermediary, has to pursue a more flexible and aggressive marketing policy. Today, the main customers of Russian naval equipment and armaments are Algeria, Venezuela, Vietnam, China and India. In addition to further strengthening ties with its traditional customers, Rosoboronexport is persistently looking for the opportunities to enter new markets.

The capabilities of the Russian defense industry capable of building all classes of ships, a wide range of weapons and equipment are certainly a factor. Some potential buyers are seeking to implement large-scale naval doctrines, while others are addressing their Coast Guard issues. In each case, Rosoboronexport strives to meet all the requirements of the importing country.

"Today we are observing increased demand for corvettes, patrol and missile boats. Most of the countries are seeking primarily to reliably protect their national interests in the exclusive economic zone. Our task as a state intermediary is to offer partners projects best suited to their needs. As the practice of recent years suggests, we can do this well," - said Oleg Azizov.

At IMDS 2011, Rosoboronexport is presenting the following models:

 Submarines: Project 677E Amur-1650, Project 636 Kilo-class diesel-electric submarines, small and midget boats.
 Surface ships: Project 11356 and Gepard 3.9 frigates, Project 20380 Tigr corvette, Project 21633 Tornado small missile (artillery) ship, Project 12418 Molniya missile boat, Project 10412 Svetlyak guard boat, Mirazh, Sobol and Mangust patrol boats, Zubr air-cushion landing craft, Murena-E air-cushion landing boat, etc. 
 Armament: Kalibr-PLE and Kalibr-NKE integrated missile systems, the shipborne missile system with the Yakhont anti-ship missile, Uran-E shipborne missile system, Bastion and Bal-E coastal missile systems, Kashtan-M shipborne SAM system, 30mm AK-630M-2 Duet naval twin Gatling gun mount, Paket-E/NK ASW system with anti-torpedo etc.
 Coastal zone surveillance equipment: Podsolnukh-E OTH surface-wave radar, Mys-M1E and 10M1E coastal target locators, Komor, Komor-1 and Amga submarine detection systems, etc.

Training aids like the Laguna integrated surface ship crew training simulator are becoming increasingly popular. It best suits the modern approach to personnel training.

In addition to deliveries of finished products, Rosoboronexport is interested in joint research studies, designing warships and naval combat systems. Russian specialists are ready to provide consulting services, upgrade in-service equipment. Our design offices and enterprises can design and manufacture naval equipment and build infrastructure facilities on a turnkey basis in accordance with customer requirements. Project 11356 frigates built for India's Navy are a good example of such cooperation. They carry the jointly developed BrahMos missiles. This demonstrates the ample opportunities and Rosoboronexports desire to develop closer relationships with its partners, including leading foreign developers of naval equipment.

"It's no secret that under current conditions it is already impossible to be number 1 in everything. Therefore, Rosoboronexport is actively cooperating with major European manufacturers on a number of joint R&D projects, particularly in the area of hydrodynamic and underwater acoustics studies, joint ship design and use of advanced systems on Russian-built ships. This helps domestic companies achieve a new technological and scientific level, as well as best meet the customers needs"- noted Oleg Azizov.

Rosoboronexports specialists expect increased attention to the following models:

AMUR-1650 NEW GENERATION SUBMARINES

Amur-1650 new generation submarines belong to promising export models, which should strengthen Russia's position in the diesel-electric submarine market. The principal feature of this submarine is the capability of launching missile strikes against underwater, surface and ground targets. Its main attack weapon is the Club-S advanced integrated missile system. In addition, the boat carries a rocket-torpedo complex that includes six 533mm torpedo tubes (the ammunition load is 18 torpedoes and rockets).

The Amur-1650 is equipped with modern underwater and above water situational awareness sensors, communication and control systems, and EW equipment. Its sonar system is far superior to the previous models. Control of the submarine, weapons and equipment is automated and carried out from operator consoles in the main control room.

The Amur-1650 can accomplish missions in all regions of the oceans, in any weather, in shallow and deep waters. Effective ventilation and air conditioning systems are designed to operate in tropical regions and provide comfortable climate in crew quarters in all modes of navigation.

GEPARD 3.9 FRIGATE

It is currently in service with the Russian and Vietnamese Navies. The frigate is equipped with a new-generation combined gas turbine power plant and can move at up to 28 knots. Owing to its combat and operational capabilities, the ship can remain at sea for long time, control vast sea areas and operate under any climatic conditions. The Gepard-3.9 has been designed in accordance with the Russian Navys survivability requirements for actions in any combat situation. The ship has embodied stealth technology to minimize its signature.

To accomplish strike missions, the ship is equipped with the Uran-E anti-ship missile system. Its air defenses include the Palma missile/gun system with two 30mm rapid-fire autocannons and the Sosna-R guided missile. The 76.2mm AK-176M gun mount can destroy surface, coastal and air targets. For antisubmarine warfare, the ship is equipped with two twin 533mm torpedo tubes and rocket-assisted ASW system. All the armaments can be employed at sea state up to 5. For strike and ASW missions, the ship can accommodate a helicopter.

TORNADO SMALL MISSILE (ARTILLERY) SHIP

The ship has been designed in three versions (missile, artillery, patrol) sharing a common platform and is ideally suited to perform patrol and coast defense missions in the littoral zone. Its counterpart, the Project 21630 ship Astrakhan, became operational with the Russian Navy in 2006 and has proved effective, including in storm conditions.

Due to its shallow draft (up to 2 meters), the ship can perform missions in shallow waters, in river mouths, particularly deliver troops directly to the beach. At the same time, its design features enable safe navigation in stormy conditions (at sea state up to 6) and use of weapons at sea state up to 4. Its water jets ensure speeds of up to 25 knots under any conditions, provide high maneuverability and controllability, reduce noise and running vibration, and are not prone to damage in shallow waters.

PROJECT 12418 MOLNIYA MISSILE BOAT

Project 12418 Molniya missile boat is another unique warship. In terms of armament mix, it is unrivalled in the world. It should be noted that it was the USSR where the world's first ship of this class was developed in 1957. And precisely Russian designers are leading the world in the development of missile boats. With its relatively small displacement, the Molniya is armed with 16 Uran-E missiles with a range of 130 km. In addition to the strike missile weapons, the boats carry a SAM system and automatic gun mounts.

In firepower, many larger ships cannot match this version of the Molniya. Its high combat efficiency has been successfully proved by firings, exercises at sea and operating experience in Russia and abroad.

"Our objective at IMDS is to demonstrate the capabilities of the Russian shipbuilding industry to foreign partners as fully as possible. Especially, the country's leadership has paid great attention to the industry in recent years. Quite tangible results have already been achieved in some areas, - said Oleg Azizov. - Russia has a powerful potential, which will surely interest our new partners, including in Latin America and several countries in the Asia-Pacific region". 

defence.professionals | defpro.com


----------



## angeldemon_007

The Indian Army and IndusInd Bank Ltd. today signed a Memorandum of Understanding for issuing Salary Accounts to personnel of all ranks of the Indian Army. Lt. General Mukesh Sabharwal PVSM, AVSM**, VSM, Adjutant General, the Indian Army and Mr. Romesh Sobti, Managing Director & CEO IndusInd Bank attended the ceremony. The MoU was signed by Lt. General S.P Kochhar, AVSM, SM, VSM, AGs Branch, The Indian Army and Mr. Sumant Kathpalia, Head Consumer Banking, IndusInd Bank. 

The MoU aims at simplifying and streamlining the salary disbursement procedure and to deliver modern banking facilities of IndusInd Bank to the brave soldiers of the Indian Army.

Speaking at the occasion, Mr Romesh Sobti, MD & CEO, IndusInd Bank said, This is an event of pride and honour for us. IndusInd Bank is delighted to join hands with the Indian Army to provide a full range of banking products and services to all cadres of the Indian Army. We at IndusInd Bank are confident that we will live up to the expectations that the Army has from its bankers.
Mr Sumant Kathpalia, Head  Consumer Banking said, It is an honour to be associated with the Indian Army. We have carefully crafted the exclusive offerings and have ensured that these are comparable to the best-in-the-class banking products and services. In addition to our bouquet of product & services specially designed for the Indian Army, IndusInd Bank has also decided to offer various concessions on fee and interest to the Indian Army Personnel.

The specially designed salary account is tailor-made to provide comfort and convenience in daily transactions, easy access through a wide range of channels and attractive propositions on loans and investments, including investment advisory services for the armed forces. 

Some of the exclusive services that the Bank would be providing to the Indian Army personnel include Free Anywhere Banking; Unique Indus Money Monthly Auto Cash Back program that rewards banking transactions ; Free Demand Draft up to Rs. 25,000/- per day; FREE Inward foreign remittance facility. For all Senior Army Officers the Bank would provide Platinum Debit Card; 5X Indus Money Rewards Program; 30% discount on Green Fees at 300 golf clubs around the world; Complimentary Air Accident Insurance of Rs. 30 lacs and many more.

For all the PBORs (Personnel below Officer Ranks) the Bank will issue Gold Debit Card. This debit card will have higher purchase limit of Rs. 1 lakh & ATM withdrawal limit of Rs. 50,000 daily. Other benefits include Indus Money- Monthly auto cash-back virtually on all your banking transactions; Air Accidental Insurance to the tune of Rs. 5 lacs; Lost Card Liability to the tune of Rs. 1 Lac; Purchase protection to the tune of Rs. 50,000/-; Waiver up to Rs. 125/- per month on Fuel Surcharge and many more.

About IndusInd Bank
IndusInd Bank, which commenced its operations in 1994, caters to the needs of both consumer and corporate customers. It has a robust technology platform supporting multi-channel delivery capabilities. IndusInd Bank has 300 branches across 212 geographic locations of the country as on March 31, 2011. The Bank also has 2 Representative offices, one each in London and Dubai.

The Bank believes in driving its business through technology. It has multi-lateral tie-ups with other banks providing access to their ATMs for its customers. It enjoys clearing bank status for both major stock exchanges - BSE and NSE - and three major commodity exchanges in the country - MCX, NCDEX, and NMCE. It also offers DP facilities for stock and commodity segments. The Bank has been bestowed with the mandate of being a Settlement Banker for six tea auction centres.

Recently, CRISIL has reaffirmed its P1+ rating of IndusInd Bank's fixed deposits and certificates of deposit program. Credit rating agency ICRA Ltd. has upgraded Lower Tier II Bonds rating of the Bank to LAA- (pronounced L double A minus) rating with stable outlook from LA+ (pronounced L A plus) rating with stable outlook. ICRA has also upgraded the Upper Tier II Bonds rating of IBL to LA+ rating with stable outlook from LA (pronounced L A) rating with stable outlook.

IndusInd Bank signs MoU with the Indian Army


----------



## angeldemon_007

Patna: As a gesture of goodwill, the Indian Army has announced it would observe 2011 as the year of the `disabled soldiers' across the country. The Army has already announced a grant of Rs 1 crore for the rehabilitation of the disabled soldiers. The Danapur Army Cantonment would felicitate these soldiers belonging to Bihar on July 7 next month on its premises. 


Welcoming this move of the Army, the Bihar Ex-servicemen League president Col (retd) V K Singh said "it is a good beginning to give moral support to disabled soldiers who have gallantly fought on the borders or during insurgency operations to uphold values and honour of the Army." There are about 2,500 war disabled persons at the country level, out of which a few of them happen to be from Bihar, he said. 


According to Col (retd) Singh, Army Chief General V K Singh has declared 2011 as the year of the disabled soldiers. Though the Army has promised a plethora of facilities for these soldiers, it would be a befitting honour to them if these soldiers are treated on par with the martyred soldiers. The government must be extra friendly with these soldiers while giving facilities to them, he said. 


"There are two categories of disabled soldiers in the country. While most of the disabled persons prefer to continue their services in the Army on different posts, another category of them are straightway sent back home after giving them Rs 1 lakh as compensation. This paltry money hardly serves any purpose to them at a time when these disabled persons are going through psychological mental trauma the whole life in the society," said Col (retd) Singh. 


The League president lauded the role of ex-servicemen welfare department for taking up the cause of these soldiers in the country. The Rajya Sainik Board should also prepare a list of such disabled and needy soldiers in each state so that they could be given proper facilities in time of need. Besides, the number of disabled soldiers is on the increase these days due to ongoing insurgency operations being carried out by the Army across the country. Thus, it is the moral responsibility of the Army to keep a tab on their way of life they are forced to live after becoming disabled during operations, he said. 


The Bihar government has reserved three per cent in Class III and IV category jobs for the disabled persons. A sum of Rs 200 is being given to them per month also by the state government. However, this amount is too meager to subsist their livelihood. The state government must enhance it with an aim to ameliorate their lot, the league president said. 

Army to dedicate 2011 to disabled soldiers - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

New Delhi: For the first time in last 15 years, all the seats for both male and female officers in Indian Army's training institutions would be fully subscribed to help meet the shortfall of over 12,000 officers.
This year, the vacancies of around 2,300 officers would be filled in training academies including the Indian Military Academy (IMA) in Dehradun and in Chennai, senior Army officials said here.

The Army is facing a shortage of 12,349 officers against its sanctioned strength of around 46,500 officers and is also looking to increase the number of officers to meet the new security requirements on both fronts. The Army has a total strength of 1.3 million.

If such a trend continues, the Army would be able to meet the shortfall in the next few years, they said.

As another step in this direction, Army is also going to start a new training academy in Gaya in Bihar on July 18 which will have capacity to train 700 officers in a year.

Over the years, officials said, it was observed that shortfall of officers was among non-technical wings such as the infantry, artillery and armoured corps.

"Now all those candidates who clear Services Selection Board (SSB) process and are not getting through in the technical branches are being given the option of joining non-technical arms and this arrangement is working very well," they said.

Army to fill all vacancies in training academies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

New Delhi: The Indira Gandhi National Open University (IGNOU) has entered into a pact with the Indian Navy to launch a programme under its community college scheme named 'Sagardeep'.

The Memorandum of Understanding (MoU)seeks to confer educational certifications to the sailors of Indian Navy with the parameters laid down by IGNOU through its community college scheme recognising the 'in-service's training/courses undergone by them. Prof VN Rajasekharan Pillia, VC, IGNOU and MP Muralidharan, Vice Admiral signed the MoU at the conference hall, Kota House in the capital.The pact combi

IGNOU signs MoU with Indian Navy, Today News - By Indiaedunews.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

As India's military undergoes one of the world's largest armoured vehicles modernisation programmes, Defence IQ will be holding Armoured Vehicles India 2011 to facilitate business opportunities between international and local industry and India's military.
This year, India announced a $36 billion modernisation programme, increasing massive investment in its armoured vehicles programmes. With the declaration that India's Arjun Mark-II has begun operational trials at the Pokhran ranges in Rajasthan, with a final delivery date planned for 2014, armoured vehicles are increasingly a priority for the Indian Army and DRDO to develop.
Defence IQ's Armoured Vehicles India events have played a crucial role in helping to open up business opportunities in India, especially for international military who have found the event important for developing relationships with potential local partners and senior military officials.
Armoured Vehicles India 2011 is already generating a lot of interest in the international and Indian armoured vehicles community. The event, which will be taking place on 16th - 18th November, is positioned next to the Indian Cavalry Association's Annual Weekend of Celebration in New Delhi, which will guarantee the presence of pre-eminent Indian military at the country's armoured vehicles event.
Confirmed early speakers include:
S Sundaresh, Chief Controller R&D (Armament & Combat Engineering), Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO)
S. Sivakumar, Director, Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment, DRDO
Brigadier Anders Carell, Head of Land Systems Procurement, FMV

Armoured Vehicles India is the only event in the country that will specifically discuss future and current requirements and capabilities for India's armoured vehicle modernisation programmes. Colonel (Ret'd) AK Sharma from the Indian Army has stated that, "The event is the premier venue to understand modernisation plans of Indian Army's land force capabilities and interface with key officials."
Armoured Vehicles India will be taking place from 16th-18th November in New Delhi. If you would like to get involved with the event and learn about delegate, speaker or sponsorship opportunities, please visit IQPC Armoured Vehicles India 2011. If you would like more information about armoured vehicles in the region, you can download free interviews, articles and videos at IQPC Armoured Vehicles India 2011.

New Business Opportunities at Defence IQ's Armoured Vehicles India -- LONDON, June 29, 2011 /PRNewswire/ --


----------



## -------

Come July and Turkish Airlines, flying daily to Istanbul from Delhi and Mumbai, is all set to deploy brand new Airbus A-330-300 wide bodied aircraft, offering more facilities and greater comfort to the travellers.

Senior Turkish Airlines officials here told this correspondent that the new A-330-300, being pressed into service from July 1 on Mumbai-Istanbul and Delhi-Istanbul routes, would have two class configurations, offering 28 full flat beds in the new business class and 261 seats in the economy class.

Adopting aggressive marketing strategies, Turkish Airlines which began operations in India about eight years ago, has also taken upon itself the responsibility of sales and marketing on the lines of its business models in Indonesia, Hong Kong and Thailand. Turkish Airlines has, on an average, registered 75 per cent occupancy rate in 2010 on its flights to and from India and has ferried three lakh passengers since it began its operations here.

Apart from launching the Turkish Corporate Club which offers additional benefits to business class passengers, the airline has introduced special discounted fares for students for their destinations in Europe and U.S. In an overhaul of its India-strategy, the carrier has tied up with PVR cinemas for promotion among young travellers offering two free tickets to different destinations every month.

*New destinations
*
Over the past month, the carrier, a Star Alliance member, has launched 11 new destinations to Spain, France, Italy, Geneva, Germany, taking total number of its global destinations to 180.

The Hindu : Business / Companies : Turkish Airlines' new strategy to Indian routes


----------



## angeldemon_007

Mumbai, Jun 29 (PTI) New Zealand Prime Minister John Key today said efforts would be made to increase bilateral cooperation and announced that his country would appoint defence advisors for India."We are also planning to increase the number of joint defence exercises with India," Key said in an interaction with media during his visit to the Naval dockyard here, adding the advisors would be based at Wellington.Describing his visit as highly successful, the New Zealand premier said, "We are grateful to the Indian government for hosting us"."Education is an area where there is a great scope for bilateral cooperation," Key said."Both the governments have decided to fund a large number of educational scholarships. There are growing opportunities in education in New Zealand for Indian students," he added.Asked if he envisioned India and New Zealand sharing intelligence in the backdrop of growing global terror menace, Key said, "As far as possible, we share information and New Zealand is working very hard to combat threat of global terrorism." "Obviously, we are very concerned about the terror attacks in Mumbai. From New Zealand's perspective, we are trying to make the world a safer place," he said.The New Zealand Prime Minister, on three day tour of India, visited the indigenously built fast attack craft INS Cankarso, along with Western Naval Command chief, Vice Admiral D K Joshi.

Defence Advisors to be appointed for India: New Zealand PM, IBN Live News


----------



## angeldemon_007

From Vinay Shukla Moscow, Jun 30 (PTI) Union Home Minister P Chidambaram met Russian Deputy Prime Minister Sergei Ivanov and discussed ways to strengthen Indo-Russian cooperation in hi-tech sector, besides sharing views on situation in Afghanistan. "During the talks with Ivanov, who under President Vladimir Putin has held the posts of the Secretary of the Security Council and Defence Minister shared Russia vision of the situation after US withdrawal from Afghanistan," Chidambaram, who is on a three-day visit, said in an informal interaction with the media on the sidelines of a reception hosted by Indian Ambassador Ajai Malhotra last night. The Home Minister reminded that Russia has treaty obligations with the central Asian states bordering Afghanistan and is assessing the impact of possible spill over of instability across the border. Chidambaram and Ivanov, who in the Russian government looks after multifaceted cooperation with India as the co-chairman of the Indo-Russian joint commission, also discussed to enhance the bilateral cooperation in hi-tech sector. "Mr Ivanov said Russia was anxious to launch hi-tech cooperation with India in the fields of civil aircraft and submarine productions," Chidambaram said, adding, "these issues are being looked after by my cabinet colleagues - Defence Minister and Commerce Minister, who is also co-chairman of the joint commission, albeit I am aware of the issues as the member of the Cabinet Committee on Security." Chidambaram, who is the first Indian Home Minister to visit Russia in fifteen years, arrived here on Tuesday night on a three day visit at the invitation of Emergency Situations Minister Sergei Shoigu, who like the Ministry of Home Affairs of the Government of India looks after disaster management and civil defence.

Chidambaram, Russian Dy PM discuss hi-tech sector coop, IBN Live News


----------



## angeldemon_007

NEW DELHI: Danish citizen Kim Davy cannot be extradited to India to face trial for his alleged involvement in the sensational dropping of arms in Purulia in 1995 with the high court in Denmark on Thursday rejecting a plea by the government there.

The plea by the Danish government to allow 49-year-old Davy, who is also known as Niels Holck, to be extradited in the Purulia case was dismissed on the ground he would risk "torture or other inhuman treatment" in India. 

A CBI spokesperson quoting initial reports from Denmark said the "plea has been denied on the grounds of jail conditions and human rights issues which is a subject outside the purview of the investigation agency." 

The five-judge bench of Denmark high court upheld the decision of a lower court which had rejected Danish government's move to allow CBI's request for extradition of Davy after getting a number of soverign assurances from India including that no death penalty would be imposed on him and permission to serve imprisonment, if decided by court, in Denmark prisons. 

The Danish government had appealed against the order of the lower court before the high court which had reserved its decision. 

The CBI spokesperson said the copy of the judgement was awaited. 

"There has been no adverse comments comments about the CBI investigations. 

"Once the judgement is received, the CBI will request the Ministry of Justice, Denmark government, through diplomatic channels, to appeal against the verdict in the Supreme Court of Denmark," the spokesperson said. 

Meanwhile, the government has decided to request the Danish government to appeal against the verdict. 

New home secretary RK Singh said that India will ask the Danish government to appeal for Kim Davy's extradition.

Purulia arms drop case: Kim Davy not to be extradited - The Times of India


----------



## angeldemon_007

The recent remarks of the Air Chief are in keeping with the long-stated air force position and misplaced apprehension that they would be swamped if CDS was appointed. Other detractors include the civilian bureaucracy and political leadership who feel threatened by an 'all-powerful figure'. Drawing strength from this divide amongst the services, they are quite happy at the status quo, all to India's peril. These views are, however, out of sync with the larger strategic community whose response to the above query would be an unequivocal 'yes'. 

The Kargil Review Committee comprised India's finest strategic thinkers. It was followed up by the task force on defence headed by Arun Singh . Thus when the post of CDS was recommended, it was after considerable debate and discussion amongst the best. Sadly, 10 years have been lost in which the security environment has become vastly complex and demanding. 

India has two nuclear-armed neighbours, one of whom is modernising at a ferocious pace that has even the world's major powers worried. Confronting this full spectrum operations capability requires the highest degree of integration which, today, is woefully lacking. This can only come about under a CDS. 

Also consider peacetime challenges, i.e., those of asymmetric war, counter-terrorism, cyber war, space-based threats, sea trade, need for raw materials, disaster management, information and perception operations, all these require inter-service and inter-ministerial coordination. Have we forgotten the lessons of Kargil or 26/11? Only a CDS could ensure an integrated approach to meeting these diverse and varied threats, leaving chiefs to look after respective services. The argument that the present system has worked will crumble in the face of any major national calamity. We appear to have closed our eyes to the rapidly changing world and enormity of the multi-dimensional threat. 

Future wars will be vastly different and building defence capability requires an integrated approach which, too, can only be ensured by a CDS. In his absence, individual services will continue to push for independent requirements resulting in wastage of scarce resources. The debate has gone on for far too long and is seriously detrimental to national security. We need the CDS, and now! 

Yes, a chief of defence staff is crucial for national security - The Economic Times


----------



## angeldemon_007

After the ministries of defence and telecom agreed, in May 2009, to make 45 MHz of spectrum used for defence purposes available for commercial 2G and 3G mobile services, there has been regular exchange of letters between the two ministries, but no action to release spectrum. The ministry of defence says that its commitment was subject to the department of telecom ( DoT )) laying a Rs 10,000 crore optical fibre network for it and, further, waiving any charges for spectrum use for defence purposes. 

These conditions have not been met and so Defence is not in a position to release any spectrum now. At a time when the number of subscribers continues to grow at a rapid pace and spectrum availability squeezes telecom companies' ability to offer quality service, this is not an acceptable state of affairs. When two ministries of the government are unable to reach an agreement on a matter that concerns both of them, it should be resolved through an intervention by the Prime Minister . And the matter brooks no delay. 

The effort should be to provide every Indian with highspeed data connectivity, for India to realise the productive potential of her 1.2 billion people. Developed countries are making sound progress in this regard; the French now deeming broadband access a fundamental right and the US rolling out a national broadband plan to provide every home with 100 Mbps connectivity (in India, mere 256 kbps still qualifies as broadband). It is also criminal to permit state-owned broadcaster Prasar Bharati to squat on a huge swathe of spectrum that it uses for analogue terrestrial broadcast. 

There is every need to fully fund and accelerate Prasar Bharati's desultory digitalisation programme, so as to release additional spectrum for mobile networks. India has to target achieving a high-speed data network reaching all parts of the country, on which voice is just one functionality. For meaningful inclusion of the poor in the growth process, such data networks are imperative, to provide banking, health and education services. Wireless would be an integral part of it. The PM must ensure availability of the needed spectrum, amidst the squabbles among his ministers.

The dispute between defence and telecom on vacating spectrum must end - The Economic Times


----------



## angeldemon_007

New Delhi, June 30 (ANI): US Ambassador Timothy J Roemer, while bidding farewell on his last day in office, expressed hope that partnership between India and the United States will only grow and strengthen in the future.

Addressing mediapersons here, Roemer said: "In the last two years, we have seen significant success in the relationship between United States and India.

First of all, we have seen Prime Minister Manmohan Singh being honoured for a state dinner given by the Barack Obama administration. (Secondly) we saw the President of United States coming to India, which was a historic and landmark visit talking about India's global relationship with United States."

"Thirdly, we have greatly expanded and approved our counter terrorism and intelligence sharing. Fourth, we have seen significant progress on defence issues and strategic defence cooperation including the recently a great 2C17 sale. It will give India more muscle and working abilities on their efforts on humanitarian and disaster relief efforts and regional," he added.

Roemer further said people-to-people and business-to-business ties were the basis of Indo-US relations.

Emphasising that both nations share common strategic interest in Asia and Africa, Roemer said: ""We have also seen great and expanding cooperation between United States and India on regional issues. We are working together more on Afghanistan, where we have common strategic interest in the outcome there."

"We are working together on reviving foodstuff for Africa and we are working more closely on issues such as Bangladesh. This reflects the common strategic interest that the two countries have in Asia and as President Obama said India is indispensable partner for the 21st century with United States working for democracy, working for peace and working for global development," he added.

Standing by India's civil nuclear programme, Roemer said: "The United States has said it "strongly and vehemently" supports the NSG clean waiver for India and hoped that the civil nuclear deal between the two countries will continue to move in a positive direction."

"I want to say that the US and the Obama Administration strongly and vehemently support the clean waiver for India. The 123 civil nuclear legislation also underscores our support for India in this debate that is going on and our law also points to the clean waiver for India," he added.

The 46-member Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG), the elite nuclear club, last week decided to push for more stringent norms that govern technology transfer for reprocessing technology.

When asked to comment on the issue of pat-down searches on Indian dignitaries at the US airports, Roemer said America was working on these issues to prevent their recurrence in future.

"When Janet Napolitano (US Homeland Security Secretary) was here, she said that we are working to improve how when you have a minister or a very important person (VIP) travelling to the United States... takes place without incidence. We are coordinating more and more on travel itineraries, so that those experiences don't take place in future," he said. (ANI)

Departing Roemer hopes India-US partnership will strengthen


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Meeting offers India opportunities*

LONDON, June 30 (UPI) -- A military vehicles conference and exhibition in India is expected to facilitate business between international and local industry and India's military.

Armored Vehicles India 2011, organized by British company Defense IQ, comes amid a major armored vehicle modernization program by India.

Defense IQ said its Armored Vehicles India events have played a crucial role in helping to open up business opportunities in India, especially for international militaries that have found the event important for developing relationships with potential local partners and senior military officials.

Armored Vehicles India is the only event in the country that will specifically discuss future and current requirements and capabilities for India's armored vehicle modernization.

Armored Vehicles India takes place Nov. 16-18 in New Delhi.

So far, two speakers from India's Defense Research & Development Organization have been lined up for the event, Defense IQ said.

Read more: Meeting offers India opportunities - UPI.com


----------



## angeldemon_007

NEW DELHI: A week after TOI highlighted how National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) was constructing foot overbridges (FOBs) with 5.5 metres ground clearance on NH-1, which connects Delhi with Wagah border, the authority said it is planning to increase the height. 

TOI had reported how NHAI was building FOBs with ground clearance of only 5.5 metres between Panipat and Jalandhar section of NH-1 whereas the maximum height of armed forces' vehicles carrying weapons is 6 metres. 

In an RTI reply dated July 1, NHAI said, "A case is being taken up with the NHAI Hq to increase the vertical height to 6.25 metres at the location of FOBs." These FOBs are planned on the 191-km stretch between Panipat and Jalandhar. 

Earlier, in an RTI reply to Aseem Takyar, NHAI had admitted that the vertical clearance of FOBs on this stretch was 5.5 metres and this was done as per laid down 'codes'. Takyar had filed an RTI plea with the defence ministry to find the maximum height of defence vehicles carrying artillery equipment. Though the Army did not answer the query saying it could not disclose the information, the IAF said the maximum height of their vehicles carrying weapons systems was 6 metres. 

Interestingly, in another RTI reply, NHAI had said that on NH-8, the height of FOBs was 6 metres. "Why can't there be a rule that NHAI has to get no objection certificate (NOC) from the defence forces before building FOBs so that they don't have to be demolished in case of an emergency," asked Takyar.

NHAI to raise height of foot overbridges - The Times of India


----------



## angeldemon_007

DRDO ties up with IIT Jodhpur for design, development
HYDERABAD, JULY 4: 
With low-cost PCs, tablet PCs and laptops being the in thing to not just attract more users, but reach the benefits of the Internet revolution to larger numbers in the country, Indian Defence scientists have also joined the race to develop an affordable laptop.

After the Simputer and several low-cost PCs and laptop versions getting into the market, the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) plans to get its own version ready by December.

The Hyderabad-based Defence laboratory  Anurag  has joined hands with the IIT Jodhpur to design and develop a low-cost laptop, said Dr V.K. Saraswat, Chief of the DRDO.

IN-HOUSE EXPERTISE

The ANURAG had earlier developed the 32-bit micro-processor and ANUPAMA the parallel processor-based super computer as well as ANAMICA a medical imaging software and has in-house expertise in design and development of computer systems.

Dr Saraswat told Business Line that the social need for PC and laptops, especially the affordable version for the large number of poor people was high. Therefore, the DRDO felt that with design and development expertise available it was time to come up with a marketable product.

The intention is also to help the Ministry of Human Resources Development which is pushing for providing a computer for a large number of people across the country at affordable prices. Several companies have already developed low-cost PCs.

OWN OPERATING SYSTEM

The One Laptop Per Child India' initiative is also looking at a sub-$100 laptop to provide computer literacy and information access to the poor.

The DRDO was also developing its own operating system in view of the security threat. It proposes to start two new software engineering centres in Bangalore and New Delhi. A consortium of Institutes, which will include the Indian Institute of Science Bangalore, Indian Institute of Technology, Chennai, Centre for Development of Telematics will work with DRDO to develop the new secure 

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Info-tech : Come Dec, Defence scientists will unveil an affordable laptop


----------



## angeldemon_007

Jodhpur: The Defence Laboratory situated in Jodhpur has come up with equipments to protect the army from any kind of nuclear, organic and chemical attack.

The laboratory at Jodhpur is the only lab in the country to make equipments to deal with such attacks. Speaking to media on Monday Director of the lab Dr Narendra Kumar said the lab was established on May 16, 1959. The further said the lab has contributed mainly to the defence system in India.

The scientists at the lab have invented nuclear recce vehicle that detains nuclear, chemical and organic radiations and protects the people inside the vehicle, Dr Kumar added. He also said the lab has been carrying research work towards finding better facilities for the army men.

Cool clothes for Army Jawans

After years of research, the scientists have invented cool coats and caps for the Jawans. The clothes were tried last week in Rajasthan.

Water purifying equipment

The lab has also invented a water purifying equipment that will purify the worst of water. Water contaminated with nuclear, chemical or organic attacks will also be purified in a matter of few minutes with the water equipment.

Defence lab set to protect Army - www.daily.bhaskar.com


----------



## angeldemon_007

13:05 GMT, July 13, 2011 A|D|S the UKs aerospace, defence and security trade organisation has confirmed that it will support UV India this year. A|D|S members will be able to access discounted delegate and exhibitor rates at the event. 

UV India, organised by Shephard Group and IDYB Group, has already attracted a substantial speaker programme keynoted by Dr V K Saraswat, Director General Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO), Secretary Dept of Defence Research MoD and Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister. 

Alexander Giles, CEO, Shephard Group, said, We are delighted to welcome A|D|S as a supporter of UV India, this builds further on our collaboration on several key aerospace and defence events in the UK.

Rees Ward, CEO of A|D|S, said, India is a crucial and growing market for UK companies, especially those seeking industrial partnerships with their Indian counterparts. We are delighted to be working with Shephard Group on another of their events and our New Delhi office will be fully involved in proceedings. 

defence.professionals | defpro.com


----------



## angeldemon_007

Bangalore,Jul13 (PTI) A two-day seminar-cum-exhibition on &#65533;Smart Micro Electro Mechanical Systems&#65533; began here today. It is being jointly organised by the Defence Research & Development Organisation along with Aeronautical Development Agency, National Aeronautical Laboratory and Indian Institute of Science. Participants from all over India are presenting their designs and about 30 products at various stages of development will be displayed at the exhibition, Dr Prahlada, Chief Controller (Aero Programmes),DRDO, told reporters here. With a concept of &#65533;Mind to Market&#65533;, DRDO had funded a &#65533;National Program on Micro and Smart Structures (NPMASS) at a cost of about Rs 200 crore in 2009. It was aimed at development of smart micro electro mechanical systems such as sensors, actuators and devices which would find application in Aerospace, Automotives and Bio-medical areas. The systems developed through this would be used in various Aeronautical and Automotive Programmes being pursued in the country, he said, adding 75 per cent of the output from this programme would be used for civilian applications.

2-day Expo on smart micro electro mechanical systems begins, IBN Live News


----------



## rajusri

Social media gave Mumbai a lifeline as blasts clogged phones
Concerned Indians come together for Mumbai via Twitter, Facebook and Google Docs

Social media gave Mumbai a lifeline as blasts clogged phones - Emirates 24/7

How a Google doc joined the battle to save lives during the Mumbai blasts | Technology | guardian.co.uk

By Vicky Kapur

Published Thursday, July 14, 2011






A policeman walks past a television journalist reporting from the site of an explosion near the Dadar area of Mumbai. (REUTERS)

With three serial bombs rocking Indias commercial capital Mumbai yesterday, denizens of the city and those concerned across the globe came together to provide practical and emotional support through social media sites such as Twitter and Facebook, and logistical and tactical support through Google Docs spreadsheets.

The telephone infrastructure of the city reportedly crumbled under the increased load of phone calls by anxious family members trying to reach out to those that were out of their homes at the time of the blasts, as well as those outside the city trying to reach their friends and relatives in Mumbai after the news of the blasts spread throughout India and across the world.

Twitter and Facebook updates were filled with users posting not only information for helplines but also offering help. Hashtags for #needhelp and #Here2Help were created almost immediately for those injured and in need of help, and for looking for a ride back home as public transport got choked. Online users residing close to the sites of the blast used the online media to offer shelter to other users that were still commuting.

Beyond Twitter and Facebook updates, a Google spreadsheet was created by a Twitter user in Delhi. The spreadsheet contains information of Mumbai and non-Mumbai residents offering help as well as asking for help with their contact information and the nature of help that can be offered or is needed.

The spreadsheet is spilt into five different categories: # here2help, #needhelp, blood group, missing, and injured. According to a report on Mashable, phone numbers are listed for official help locations, such as blood banks and the police control room. People who have contributed to the Doc have offered help such as food and shelter. Some Mumbai residents have offered blood and generous donations.

There are currently 250 entries, most of which are users offering help. A map of live tweets can also be found on Google Maps. This doesnt seem to be updated in real time, however, it can be used to find users in the areas of the blasts.

With Indians comprising about half of the UAEs population, it is no surprise that #Mumbaiblasts is still the top Twitter trend in the UAE today.


----------



## sudhir007

Press Information Bureau English Releases

The Defence Minister Shri AK Antony has directed the Directorate General Defence Estates (DGDE) to immediately conduct a reality check on ground to determine the status of defence land all over the country. Announcing this at a function here last evening, where he released a compact disc containing data base on defence land records, Shri Antony said the proposed land audit will go a long way in tightening our land management control system. The Institution of a Land Audit was one of the suggestions made by the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence.

The land audit will cover a wide spectrum of issues including updation of land records; survey, demarcation and protection of defence lands by way of erection of boundary pillars and telling the records with actual ground situation; efficient usage of defence lands; encroachment on defence lands, the extent and reasons thereof, effectiveness of encroachment and removal actions. The audit will also verify the usage of defence lands on a lease to institutions. In the first phase, DGDE will carry out land audit in the Southern Command from the current financial year.

Shri Antony asked Defence Estate officials to be vigilant against encroachments on defence lands and foil any attempts by unscrupulous elements to fraudulently claim some pieces of defence land as theirs. While ensuring that defence lands are protected from unauthorized occupation or illegal claims, it is also your responsibility to ensure that no public land is occupied in an unauthorized manner without following due procedures, he told the officers.

Shri Antony asked the officials to pursue vigorously title disputes in courts with all sincerity. As land is a precious and rare commodity, title disputes in courts must be vigorously pursued to the correct and logical conclusion.

Shri Antony also informed the gathering that MoD had taken a decision to guard strategically located installations such as defence lands, camping grounds and old airfields by nearby military units. In cases where this may not be possible, sufficient resources would be placed with the Defence Estates Department to look after them.

The Defence Minister announced that MoD has approved two projects. The first project seeks to introduce modern surveying technology in defence estates and to complete the work of survey in all defence lands in a phased manner. The second project is for computerization to scan, index and microfilming all defence land title related records. This project would make all documents pertaining to land title easily retrievable and facilitate their preservation.

He said the ministry has approved the establishment of an archival unit and resource centre at Raksha Sampda Bhawan. He assured that funds will not be allowed to become a constraint but the accountability of proper utilization of these funds will be the onerous collective responsibility of all officers concerned.

The function was attended among others by the Minster of State for Defence Dr MM Pallam Raju, Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Shekhar Aggarwal, DG NIC Shri BK Gairola and the Director General Defence Estates Shri Ashok Kumar Harnal.

It may be recalled that the first Raksha Bhoomi Software version 1.0 was jointly developed by the DGDE & NIC and launched by Shri MM Pallam Raju in November 2006. This software has undergone constant upgradations since its initial launch and with its latest version 3.3, the entire 17 lac acres of defence land records have been successfully digitized. The standalone Raksha Bhoomi software provides complete statutory details on each separate piece of defence land inside and outside the Cantonments. This will enable the three Services and other Organs of the Ministry of Defence to access land related data on real time basis which will result in effective land management and perspective planning.

Directorate General Defence Estates (DGDE), in collaboration with the National Informatics Centre (NIC), have completed the digitization of records of all lands recorded in the General Lands Registers (for lands located within the notified Cantonments) and Military Lands Registers (for lands located outside the notified Cantonments). In the process, all defence owned lands, spread across the length and breadth of the country, have been computerized.


----------



## sudhir007

S Korean firm raises questions over bidding for basic trainers | idrw.org






A South Korean aerospace company has raised questions over the bidding process for procuring 75 basic trainer aircraft for the Indian Air Force in which it lost.Representations were made by one of the companies and they are being examined by the Director General Acquisition, Defence Secretary Pradeep Kumar said here.
Kumar, in his last day in office as Defence Secretary, was asked about the reports suggesting that the deal was facing problems.
After extensive trials, Swiss firm Pilatus has emerged as the lowest bidder in the tender and the contract negotiations are being held with it.
In its representation, the Korean Aerospace Industries has raised questions over the commercial bids submitted by the Swiss firm for the tender.
The Ministry officials, however, said if any discrepancy is found in the procurement procedure, appropriate action would be taken.
Besides Pilatus, US firm Hawker-Beechcraft and Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) from South Korea had pitched for the deal.
The basic trainers will help fulfill IAFs requirement of a low speed aircraft, as the fleet of its HPT-32 basic trainers were grounded in 2009 following an air crash which raised concerns over its safety features.Currently, the cadets are trained on Kiran trainer aircraft, which are actually meant for second stage of flight training.


----------



## angeldemon_007

The US has kept India informed about its talks with Taliban rebels in Afghanistan and measures to stabilize the war-torn nation will figure in the second India-US strategic talks scheduled for Tuesday, a US diplomat in New Delhi said.

US secretary of state Hillary Clinton, who will arrive in India late Monday, will co-chair the dialoguewhich has broadened dramatically in the past two yearswith Indias external affairs minister S.M. Krishna the next day, chargé d affaires at the US embassy Peter Burleigh told reporters. There was no change in Clintons schedule despite bomb blasts in Mumbai on Wednesday, he said.

It will be a very important issue during the talks when secretary Clinton is here... We have been keeping the government of India informed about the substance of the very preliminary discussions with the Taliban, Burleigh said.

Its an Afghan-led process. We are doing this in cooperation with the government of Afghanistan (and)&#8195;President (Hamid) Karzai. Its a slow process but it is something that the US is continuing to explore whether it is possible to reach some kind of understanding with at least some elements of the Taliban leadership, Burleigh said.

India, which sees Afghanistan as part of its extended neighbourhood, was till recently strongly opposed to the idea of talks and reconciliation with the Sunni Pashtun Taliban, who have close links with Pakistan. But with Afghanistan and the US pursuing dialogue with the Taliban, the Indian government in May indicated it had acquiesced to the idea.

The US, which has some 100,000 troops in Afghanistan, has been trying to stabilize Afghanistan with the help of some 48,000 troops from other members of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (Nato).

But with the war in Afghanistan on the verge of completing a decade, mounting troop casualties and plummeting domestic support, most countries in the US-led coalition have been looking for a way out. Talks with the resurgent Taliban are an important element of their strategy as they prepare to hand over security to Afghans and exit by 2014.

According to Burleigh, the India-US dialogue will cover an exchange of views on East Asia, South-East Asia, Africa and Latin America and include issues like health and higher education, besides counter-terrorism. Indias relations with Pakistan and US ties with Pakistanstrained after American troops killed al Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden at a hideout in a military garrison town near Islamabad on 2 Maywill also figure in the talks, the US diplomat said.

Tensions between the US&#8195;and Pakistan have been running high, especially after Washington announced a cut in its military aid to Pakistan after Islamabad ordered US military advisers to leave the country following the raid on bin Ladens hideout.

Once described as estranged democracies, India and the US have seen ties improve rapidly in the past decade with three US presidentsBill Clinton, George W. Bush and Barack Obamavisiting since 2000. The US is one of Indias top trade partners behind China and the United Arab Emirates. On the defence front, India and the US conduct the most military exercises between them compared with any other country, according to officials of both nations. Burleigh said ties between the two were strong when asked if Indias decision to overlook US companies and shortlist two European firms instead for a $10 billion contract for 126 fighter aircraft would hamper ties. We have made a substantial national commitment to the relationship with India... this is not just a temporary improvement in relations.

During the Krishna-Clinton talks, the US will raise the issue of American companies getting contracts to set up nuclear power plants in India, Burleigh said. India and the US signed a landmark agreement to start civil nuclear cooperation in 2008, but progress on setting up plants in India has been stymied by India passing a stringent civil nuclear liability law that holds companies constructing the plants liable for any accidents, among other things.

New Delhi has been upset by the US pushing through the Nuclear Suppliers Group, which controls global nuclear commerce, new criteria that will make it difficult for India to access technologies to enrich and reprocess spent nuclear fuel from the international market, and could thus jeopardise the India-US pact.

Burleigh tried to soothe concerns saying the US was completely committed to the implementation of our previous agreements. During her 19-20 July visit, Clinton is also scheduled to stop in Chennaithe first US&#8195;secretary of state to visit the south Indian metropolis that is home to a Ford Motors plant. Clinton will leave on 20 July for Indonesia.

India-US talks: Afghan situation key issue - Home - livemint.com


----------



## angeldemon_007

The army has initiated action against its 65 officers, including three Lt. Colonels, indicted for selling their arms and ammunitions in the grey market with the help of a cartel of arms dealers in the border districts of Rajasthan. This follows a court of inquiry, which found as many as 


75 officers blameworthy in the gunrunning scandal. Ten of them have retired, the Ministry of Defence said in an affidavit filed in the Supreme Court.
The court is hearing a PIL filed in 2007 by Arvind Kumar Sharma seeking a CBI probe into the matter. Sharma said no action had been taken against senior army and IAS officers allegedly involved in the scandal.

Hindustan Times had reported on September 5, 2007, that army officers  serving as well as retired  had been selling their Non-Service Pattern (NSP) weapons (bought at a subsidised price for personal use) in the grey market in violation of laws. It was suspected that the weapons might have fallen into the hands of criminals in Rajasthan and Punjab.

According to the affidavit, four officers - Lt Col. VS Rathore (a Sena Medal recipient), Lt Col. SS Rathore, Lt. Col.

BS Shekhawat and Col. Neeraj Rana were actively involved in sale/purchase/disposal of NSP weapons and other fire arms to arms dealers in utter violation of the Arms Act, 1959.

Forty-five officers and one junior commissioned officer sold their NSP weapons without taking sanction of competent authority in violation of Special Army Order and the Arms Act, 1959, it said.

Twenty-five officers posted at the Indian Military Training Team, Bhutan, were found to have imported ammunition in excess of their authorization and also sold their weapons on return to India.

While eight of the officers have since retrieved their weapons and deposited them with the authorities.

Defence Ministry said violations by the army personnel were not adequately dealt with and accordingly, the defence secretary had on February 22, 2011, asked the Army Headquarters to review the entire matter in a time-bound manner.

Gunrunning scandal: Army indicts 65 officers - Hindustan Times


----------



## angeldemon_007

NEW DELHI: Jitendra Rathod had spent almost three months looking for an apartment in Mulund, a fast growing suburb in central Mumbai. 

He knew that developers were struggling to find buyers and were sitting on huge inventories, so he expected a good discount. Much to his surprise, no builder was willing to budge an inch. 

Rathod's luck changed when he joined a group buying portal that brings buyers together for bulk deals. A few rounds of negotiations later he bought an apartment from the same builder at a price 10% lower than what he was offered barely two weeks ago. 

"Two weeks ago the builder, Samta Builders, said it couldn't offer me anything below the 15th floor. Now I have got a flat on the 5th floor," he says, regaling in his newfound power. 

GrOffr, a real estate group buying site which helped Rathod buy his dream home, is barely a year old. In that period, it says it has managed to sell homes worth Rs 147 crore to about 100- odd buyers, and helped them save about Rs 27 crore. It doesn't charge the buyer a penny. 

Instead it makes money from the commission it gets from the builder for selling their apartments. Co-founder Sandeep Reddy says he expects revenues to grow from Rs 1 crore in the last fiscal year to Rs 5 crore in the current fiscal year-he is expanding into other cities-so much so the Ind IAN ) Angel Network (IAN) recently invested $1million in his small outfit. 

The crisis in the realty market has thrown up a big opportunity for so-called group-buying firms of which GrOffr is possibly the veteran in the business. 

New players such as Gemi- Deals.com, dealflats.com, 21flats.com, groopoffers.com have popped up overnight. These firms work on the principle that if builders can form cartels and not bring down home prices, consumers too can get together and negotiate a deal. 

While buyers obviously benefit as they get a discount, many builders are happy to work with such firms. This is because builders, famously reluctant to bringing down prices in a difficult market, can generate business without having to advertise the discount. 

"Developers are willing to give a discount today but they will not want to put that on paper," says Raj Iyer , chairman of Groopoffers.com, which claims to have sold about 45 homes in the last six months and has helped customers save 10-12% on the price. Groopoffers recently raised Rs 2 crore from a group of angel investors. 

Most of these portals use social media such as Twitter and Facebook to reach out to buyers, apart from emails and SMSs. GroopOffers' Facebook and Twitter pages are updated regularly with new deals and offers. "The idea is to keep the cost per acquisition low," says Iyer. 

The company has also tied up with some companies so that they are on the company's intranet. What has worked for GrOffr till now is word of mouth. "Now, with angel funding in place, we are planning to hire an online agency and get more active through viral marketing on Facebook," says co-founder Vikhyat Srivastava. 

Most builders ET got in touch with refused to comment on the new trend . Shiv Priya, executive director of Amrapali Developers in Noida, near Delhi, however, said that his company has entered into discounted bulk deals for the last one year with large corporates like Samsung, Alstom, NTPC and ONGC . 

"We are doing built-to-suit residential projects for certain communities like defence personnel, religious groups and alumni of IITs and IIMs. We can address the price points better in such deals." said Karthik Bhaskaran, senior vice-president for sales and marketing at the Bangalore-based Century Real Estate Real Estate in the doldrums Sales of apartments in the bigger cities around the country have been in the doldrums for a while as buyers are anticipating a slump in prices. 

Builders have, however, remained stubborn, and have refused to bring down prices-many think if they do so, prices will crash. According to consultant Jones Lang LaSalle, unsold residential units in projects that are completed or are nearing completion within the next 6- 12 months in Mumbai and NCR-Delhi are as high as 25% and 16%, respectively, of the total number of units. 

In other top cities, including Bangalore, Chennai and Kolkata, the numbers range between 12% and 19%. Real estate research firm Liases Foras says approximately 471.9 million sq ft of residential stock, which is one-fifth the size of Chandigarh, is lying unsold in the country's top six markets. 

Rising home loan rates and the crisis created by disputes over land acquisition in areas such as Noida have also accentuated the problem. 

"With a huge amount of unsold inventory in the market today, the market is assumed to be heading for a correction in the next 18 months. As a result, there are a whole bunch of potential buyers that are sitting on the fence. Developers today are holding on to their prices but are very much willing to give discounts for serious buyers," says Deep Malhotra , founder, GemiDeals.com. 

"The trend of group-buying sites in the real estate sector is unique to India," says Anuj Puri, chairman and country head at Jones Lang LaSalle India. 

"Earlier, builders used to sell to investors in bulk. Now this position is being taken up by group buyers who get a similar kind of price benefit," he adds. 

Others say it has also been happening because there is demand in the market which is latent right now as builders aren't bringing down the prices as per the expectations of the market. Reddy and Vikhyat Srivastava, who worked with Kotak on different real estate projects, set up GrOffr.com in 2010 to leverage the power of group buying in the real estate sector. 

Initially, says Reddy, they pre-negotiated prices with developers based on minimum sales. This model has now evolved into one where buyers on their website dictate who GrOffr negotiates with. "We put up various projects with details on out website. 

If there are a large number of buyers interested in a particular product, we then negotiate with the developer," he adds. Recently, they have started another programme where real estate agents can also help them negotiate deals with developers. 

"Developers are coming to us on their own now," says Malhotra, who has tied up with about six developers to date and is targeting others who have a lot of unsold inventory lying around. This paper reported recently that group buying-where websites elicit deep discounts on lifestyle services ranging from restaurants and movie tickets to salons and holidays in particular cities by committing a minimum number of customers- is gaining popularity among Internet users and local merchants in metros as well as smaller cities. 

Between them, around 20 groupbuying sites in India have 12.7 million users, or more than the population of Mumbai, the country's most populous city with 11.98 million people, according to Census 2011. 

One-third of the deals are in non-metros such as Coimbatore, Guntur and Bhubaneswar. Group buying came to India only in late 2009. Since then it has been growing by leaps and bounds. 

Today, there are more than 500 group-buying sites worldwide. Internet giants Google and Facebook recently entered the field with Google Offers and Facebook Deals.

Home buyers log in to portals for bulk deals - The Economic Times


----------



## angeldemon_007

India said on Monday that high-technology trade with the US has belied expectations and sought the deepening of cooperation in research and development, design and production according to published reports by Mint, in New Delhi.

Addressing a meeting of the India-US high technology cooperation group (HTCG), foreign secretary Nirupama Rao said the regulatory frameworks in India and the US should evolve in a manner that will facilitate trade and expand opportunities for collaboration.

"There is a shared perception that the HTCG has, in a sense, underperformed and underachieved, especially in commercial sectors," Rao said at the opening session of the group.

"While the focus has been on conventional trade and market access, we must now focus equally on promoting cooperation in research and development, design, commercialization and production," Rao said, days before US secretary of state Hillary Clinton is due to visit for strategic talks with her Indian counterpart S. M. Krishna on 19 July.

Rao's comments come after the US announced in January that it had removed almost all except a handful of Indian state-run firms from its export control list, allowing US companies to sell sensitive knowhow to space and defence organizations that were previously embargoed from receiving this technology.

The US had also elevated India from a category titled "country of concern", bringing it on par with many European partners, a step that smoothened procurement of licences for the import of dual-use technologies by Indian companies.

Both were heralded by the US embassy in New Delhi at that time as a symbol of the robust strategic partnership between the two countries and in keeping with the promises made by US President Barack Obama during his visit to India in November.

India seeks deeper high-tech ties with US | The Next Silicon Valley


----------



## angeldemon_007

PARIS, July 14 (UPI) -- EADS, the European aerospace and defense group, has signed technology licensing agreements with new industrial partners in India and Europe.

The accords were signed during last month's Paris Air Show and involve a contract with Germany's Grenzebach Automation GmbH for metallic production technologies based on the friction stir welding solid-state joining process along with four Letters of Intent with one German and three Indian companies for metallic and composite manufacturing processes.

The agreements were arranged by the EADS Technology Licensing initiative, which is managed by EADS' Corporate Technology Office and has the company's top management support in offering a full range of leading-edge technologies that are proven, mature and available now.

EADS said several of the agreements will benefit from engineering and application studies organized by the EADS Technology Licensing initiative, which provides assistance to industry partners in identifying business cases and tailoring a technology offer that is best adapted to customers' specific needs.

"Our new agreements underscore EADS' ability to provide highly valuable technologies in both metallic and composites production, which will be applied to the aerospace industry as well as other sectors such as automotive and industrial equipment," said Wulf Hoeflich, who leads the EADS Technology Licensing initiative.

The licensing contract provides Grenzebach Automation GmbH with access to EADS Innovation Works' technologies for the friction stir welding solid-state joining process, including utilization of EADS patented tools that provide a high-quality weld surface and eliminate the requirement for post-weld machining.

The Letters of Intent with India underscore the country's ambition to evolve as a strong aerospace player, which has become a priority after the Indian government's step to privatize the aerospace sector, EADS said.

"We now see a buildup in the Indian supply chain, which wants to become more capable and innovative -- not only in supporting Indian aircraft programs, but in the export market as well," Hoeflich said.

The Letters of Intent are with India's Dynamatic Technologies Limited, for metallic manufacturing processes such as friction stir welding, as well as EADS patented composites production technologies; Maini Precision Products Pvt. Ltd. for metallic and composites technologies, backed by an EADS engineering services package; Tata Advanced Materials Limited, covering a broad range of composites and related manufacturing processes; and Broetje Automation GmbH of Germany, for light metal alloys, friction stir welding and automation in composites manufacturing.



Read more: EADS signs licensing agreement - UPI.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

London, Jul 14 (PTI) Pirate attacks have spiked globally in the first six months of the year to 266 and a majority of these were launched by Somali pirates mostly in the Arabian Sea area, posing a threat to India's maritime interests. Pirate attacks on the world's seas totalled 266 in the first half of 2011, up from 196 incidents in the same period last year, the International Maritime Bureau's (IMB) Piracy Reporting Centre reported today. More than 60 per cent of the attacks were by Somali pirates, a majority of which were in the Arabian Sea area, said the report, Piracy and Armed Robbery against Ships. The Indian Navy and Coast Guard have prevented a number of attacks by the sea pirates, mostly Somalians, in the past few months and apprehended over a 100 pirates. On March 26, the Navy had apprehended 16 sea brigands and rescued 16 crew members after battling with the Somalian pirates west off the Lakshadweep Islands. On March 13, the Indian Navy foiled a pirate attack and apprehended a pirate mother ship rescuing 13 crew members and caught 61 Somali sea brigands about 600 nautical miles off the western coast in the Arabian Sea. As of June 30, Somali pirates were holding 20 vessels and 420 crew, and demanding ransoms of millions of dollars for their release, the IMB said. "In the last six months, Somali pirates attacked more vessels than ever before and they're taking higher risks," said IMB Director Pottengal Mukundan. "This June, for the first time, pirates fired on ships in rough seas in the Indian Ocean during the monsoon season. In the past, they would have stayed away in such difficult conditions. Masters should remain vigilant," Mukundan said.PTI AKJ

Somali pirates highly active in Arabian Sea area: IMB, IBN Live News


----------



## angeldemon_007

Tender :

http://www.tenders.gov.in/viewtenddoc.asp?tid=del413437&wno=1&td=TD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Burhanuddin Rabbani, who heads a panel which has the Afghanistan governments mandate to negotiate peace with the Taliban, will not mind using the good offices of India for finding a political solution to the strife in his country.

India is an important country in the region and we want its cooperation in peace and reconciliation in Afghanistan, Mr Rabbani said on the occasion of his talks with external affairs minister S.M. Krishna in New Delhi on Thursday.
Mr Rabbani is on a four-day visit to India.
Afghans should not be victims in the hands of others to be used against the Afghan people themselves, Mr Rabbani said without elaborating. He noted that regional countries had a role in promoting peace in Afghanistan. India was expected to discuss the situation in Afghanistan with US secretary of state Hillary Clinton when she visits New Delhi next week.
Talking to journalists, US charge daffaires Peter Burleigh said Afghanistan could figure prominently in the Clinton-Krishna talks, in which the relations between and among the US, India and Pakistan will be thoroughly covered.
Mr Burleigh described the Taliban reconciliation talks as a very important issue for the US and India alike.
The US was keeping India informed of the substance of the very preliminary discussions that have taken place with the Taliban interlocutors.
The diplomat went on to note that the negotiations for reaching an understanding with some Taliban elements were making slow process, and the talks could be expected to continue for months.
The US is continuing to explore and it will keep India directly informed and also seek advice, Mr Burleigh said.
The situation in West Asia, North Africa, and East and Southeast Asia, was also likely to be discussed in the second strategic dialogue between Ms Clinton and Mr Krishna on July 19.
Replying to a question about the possible implications of the US losing out on a multi-billion tender for fighter jets for the Indian Air Force, on the defence cooperation with India, Mr Burleigh said one contract here and there does not make or break (the) relationship and that the US was in it for the long-term.

Afghan


----------



## angeldemon_007

*India has just announced the launch of a National Task Force in its latest major reappraisal of its military needs. But will the government follow up?*

Exactly a decade after Indias first inter-ministerial review of the higher management of its national security took place, New Delhi has once again decided to order a reappraisal of its security architecture.

The announcement by the government that it would form a National Task Force to assess the current state of the countrys national security management system is perfectly timed. Indias immediate and extended neighbourhood is in a state of fluxthe United States has made public a definite timetable for its drawdown from Afghanistan, while the Arab world, important for India in a number of ways, is in turmoil. All this is happening as New Delhi grapples with an increasingly assertive China.

Headed by seasoned bureaucrat-diplomat Naresh Chandra, the Task Force has several former soldiers and statesmen as members. But the team has no easy task ahead of it, and the demands on it are far different from those faced by earlier teams in the six decades since India attained independence from Britain.

Specifically, these earlier reviews were based on a reactive posture, born out of specific setbacks and events. The 2001 review, for example, was ordered two years after India was caught unawares by intruding Pakistani forces in the northern state of Jammu and Kashmir in 1999. That localized skirmish had the potential to escalate into a full-fledged war between the two nuclear-armed neighbours.

The Kargil face-off prompted the formation of a Group of Ministers, which suggested several new systems and processes to refine Indias national security. While many of those recommendations have been implemented over the past 10 years, some crucial decisions still remain on the back burner.

One of these is a key recommendation to appoint a Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) as a single-point military adviser to the government, a suggestion that has remained unimplemented largely because of inter-services differences and reluctance on the part of political parties to take this tough decision.

When I spoke with the outgoing chief of the Indian Air Force, Air Chief Marshal PV Naik, recently, he told me that there is no need for a CDS in India for the next five to ten years, as it would end up sparking off another round of intense debate in strategic circles.

But a more pressing problem for Indias security has been the lack of an effective intelligence coordination group, a problem that has cost India dearly. A body was set up in mid-2001 to coordinate and task intelligence and annual evaluation exercises. However, the group became inactive in less than four years. Sadly, the reality is that the Mumbai terror attacks could perhaps have been avoided had this organisation still been functional.

Another reform, aimed at allocating one force to one border, is also far from having been completely implemented. The idea had been to give responsibility for each of Indias numerous borders to one dedicated force so as to encourage greater accountability. Accordingly, the federal Border Security Force was supposed to guard Indias borders with Pakistan and Bangladesh, while the 175-year-old Assam Rifles were allocated the difficult India-Burma border to monitor.

Yet 10 years have passed since the decision was taken, and there has been a curious rethink on the issue. The Border Security Force, despite its lack of experience in guarding such mountainous terrain as that found along the Burma border, may in fact be deployed there. Such decisions demonstrate the lack of consensus and cohesion among the defence and home ministries. Indeed, a similar lack of clarity exists on which forcethe Army or the Federal Indo-Tibetan Border Police (ITBP)should be responsible for guarding the vast and disputed Sino-Indian border.

Other recommendations that havent been implemented to date include the issuing of multi-purpose national ID cards, establishment of a National Maritime Commission, upgrading of infrastructure in the border areas, and establishment of a specialised marine police.

The National Task Forces review and the recommendations are expected to be forward looking and all-encompassing. As noted by a strategic analyst and former spy in Indias external intelligence agency, the Research and Analysis Wing, B. Raman: Such a futuristic review has to project over different timeframes the threats to national security that could be expected in the future in the short-, medium- and long-term, examine whether we have the required capabilities to be able to meet those threats, identify existing deficiencies in capabilities, recommend action to remove them, and suggest a time frame for removing them.

Much has changed since the last big review in 2001. Indias economy, along with that of China, largely withstood the threat of global economic slowdown, and India now has one of the fastest growing economies in the world. Such growth has allowed Indias military to boost spending on capital acquisition, and today, the Indian military is on the verge of rearming itself with modern weapons and platforms.

Indias influence has also grown in the region and across the world. Thus, any futuristic exercise to review national security needs has to go beyond the classical or conventional perceptions of security management. According to members of the new task force, its objective is not only to equip Indian security managers to anticipate and meet future threats, but also to project Indias comprehensive national power across the globe.

The man heading the task force certainly has impeccable credentials. Naresh Chandra has been Indias home secretary and defence secretary, in addition to being a former cabinet secretarythe top bureaucratic appointment in the countryand is thus familiar with the workings of the armed forces and the intelligence community. After retirement from civil service, he served as the Indian ambassador to the United States and has extensive diplomatic experience.

Some of the other members, including retired Air Chief Marshal SrinivasapuramKrishnaswamy and retired Naval Chief Adm. Arun Prakash, are regarded as highly respected strategic thinkers. Their combined experience is likely to prove invaluable in carrying out this potentially revolutionary exercise.

However, many defence and security analysts have also pointed out the need to diligently follow up on the recommendations and to convince the serving officers of the necessity of changes, reforms, new thinking, and new concepts and ideas to achieve the desired end results. Unless that happens, any review will just end up being another exercise in futility.

Facing India


----------



## RPK

*IAF chopper makes emergency landing in Udhampur*

IAF chopper makes emergency landing in Udhampur -  

Jammu, Jul 15 (PTI) An Indian Air Force (IAF) chopper made an emergency landing today in a mountainous area of Udhampur district in Jammu and Kashmir.
The chopper, which was on a routine flight, made an emergency landing this afternoon in the Panchari mountainous belt, SSP (Udhampur) Shakeel Baigh said.
"The IAF informed us about the incident and we have sent police for security. There was no senior officer in the chopper at the time of the incident," Baigh said.
"All are safe," he said, adding, "The reason behind the emergency landing is not known." PTI AB MNS


----------



## angeldemon_007

*The defence pacts, including CISMOA and LSA, are ''not on the table'' during the second round of the Indo-US strategic dialogue to be held here on July 19.*

"We don't think that at this stage there is any need for what is called the foundation agreements (CISMOA, BECA and LSA). They are not on the table at the moment and in any case, they don't come in the way of the expansion of our defence cooperation," sources said here.

Basic Exchange and Cooperation Agreement for Geo-spatial Cooperation (BECA), Logistics Support Agreement (LSA) and Communications Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA) are the US arrangements for enhancing defence ties with other countries.

CISMOA and BECA are required by US law for providing another country with the most advanced electronics on US weapons platforms. In the absence of these, the C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft has been delivered to India without communication equipment.
As per the LSA, the US and the other signatory country have to provide their bases, fuel and other kind of logistics support to each others' fighter jets and naval warships through cashless transactions, which are balanced at the end of the year.

The sources noted that there was a lot of defence cooperation happening in the field of transfer of technology and research and development between the two sides.
"Our defence cooperation is in good place and it is growing", the sources said, adding accumulative defence bilateral trade in the last four years exceeds USD eight billion.
The two countries have been discussing these three pacts for the last four to five years. The US is keen that India signs these agreements but India has been showing reluctance to do so.

CISMOA, LSA not on table of Indo-US stategic dialogue


----------



## angeldemon_007

NEW DELHI  Indian leaders and U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton will discuss security and counterterrorism efforts when she visits in days, an Indian official said Friday.
Cooperation on the economy, defense, environment, trade and other issues are also expected to be discussed, said Vishnu Prakash, the Indian External Affairs Ministry spokesman.
After Wednesday's Mumbai bombings, Clinton said she would not be deterred from visiting India.
"I believe it is more important than ever that we stand with India, deepen our partnership and reaffirm our commitment to the shared struggle against terrorism," she said.
Clinton is scheduled to arrive in New Delhi on Monday and meet the next day with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, and officials in the government and opposition, Prakash told reporters.
In March, senior Indian and U.S. officials had met and shared existing threat assessments and reviewed ongoing cooperation in combating terror, including intelligence sharing and capacity building, Prakash said.
U.S. Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano visited New Delhi in May for talks on counterterrorism, intelligence sharing and cyber security.
Clinton is expected later to visit the southeastern port city of Chennai, home to growing U.S. investments, before attending a regional summit in Indonesia.


Read more: Clinton to Discuss Security Issues on India Visit - FoxNews.com


----------



## Xracer

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan on Saturday said there was no delay in the Foreign Minister level talks between Pakistan and India and expressed the hope that these talks would be held at the end of July in New Delhi as per schedule.

The Pakistan-India Ministerial level meeting will be held in New Delhi at the end of this month but dates are being worked out, said Foreign Office Spokesperson Tehmina Janjua at the weekly briefing of the Foreign Office here.

Minister of State for Foreign Affairs Hina Rabbani Khar will lead Pakistans delegation to the Pakistan-India Ministerial level dialogue in New Delhi.

Regarding the delay in the finalisation of dates for the Ministerial level meeting between Pakistan and India, the spokesperson said there was no delay in the talks but dates are being finalised keeping in view the engagements of Pakistani and Indian foreign ministers.

She said the Foreign Minister level meeting will be preceded by a meeting of the two foreign secretaries in New Delhi.

She said another meeting of the Working Group on Cross-LoC Confidence Building Measures relating to trade and travel of Kashmiris will be held in New Delhi on July 18 and Director General South Asia, Zehra Akbari will lead the Pakistani delegation to the meeting.

The spokesperson said the Minister of State for Foreign Affairs Hina Rabbani Khar will also visit Bali, Indonesia, on July 22 to 23 to lead Pakistans delegation to the 18th Ministerial meeting of the ASEAN Regional Forum (ARF).

The ARF Forum, comprising 27 members including China, the EU, the Russian Federation and United States, is an important forum to deliberate on traditional and non-traditional security concerns in the Asia Pacific region, will provide the opportunity to discuss such vital issues.

The spokesperson said that Foreign Secretary Salman Bashir was leaving for Ankara on Saturday for regular political consultations and for discussions on the regional and global situation.

Answering a question, about the significance of the visit of Foreign Secretary, she said, although it is regular, annual consultation with Turkey, but any proposal for peace and security in the region and suggestion for reconciliation process in Afghanistan could also be discussed in the meeting with the Turkish leadership.

Replying to a question on the recent bomb blast in Mumbai, the spokesperson said Pakistan had already condemned in the strongest terms the terror attacks in Mumbai.

Pakistan and the people of Pakistan who have suffered terrorism, understand and share the anguish in India caused by the tragic loss of life and property, she said.

The spokesperson said Pakistan and India continued to suffer from the terrorism and both the countries recognised that all such issues of terrorism should be discussed.

She said Pakistan categorically condemned the recent Mumbai attacks and emphasised the need for increasing cooperation in counter-terrorism.

Replying to a question on Pakistan-US relations, the spokesperson said the US has ensured continuation of civilian assistance to Pakistan while negotiations were underway for the resumption of military assistance.(APP)
Pak-India FM talks on schedule: Foreign Office | Geo News Updates


----------



## INDIAN SOLDIER

*ISRO to flight test indigenous cryogenic state next June*







SRIHARIKOTA (PTI): Indian Space Research Organisation will flight test its indigenously developed cryogenic engine onboard a Geo-Synchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle by mid-2012.

Our target is to launch the GSLV (D5) by June 2012 with indigenously developed cryogenic engine. Currently, a series of ground testing are on, ISRO Chairman K Radhakrishnan told reporters here.

Speaking after the successful launch of GSAT-12 onboard homegrown PSLV-C17 from here, he said the GSLV rocket would be used to launch communication satellite GSAT-14.

We have had two failures  GSLV-F06 and GSLV-D3. We have identified the reasons and corrective actions are being taken, he said.

GSLV-F06 was used to launch communications satellite GSAT-5P in December 2010 and GSLV-D3 to launch GSAT-4 in April 2010, but both missions failed following some problems in the complex cryogenic stage. 

On the progress of Chandrayaan-II mission, ISRO Space Commission Member and Director T K Alex said it was expected in the beginning of 2014.

It is in progress. This time we are examining the lander, rover and the orbiter. The designing stage has been completed. The prototype of the rover is being made in Bangalore and the testing is going on, he added.

The Russian Space Agency was involved in developing the rover. By 2014 beginning, GSLV will launch Chandrayaan-2, estimated to cost Rs 425 crore, he said.

On Indias first manned Moon mission, Radhakrishnan said they were studying various aspects including the crew module.

The Government has sanctioned Rs 145 crore for this and we need to consider various aspects well in advance including crew escape system, flight suit for crew members, environmental control, he said.

PSLV is not sufficient for the manned mission and we have identified GSLV Mark III would be more sufficient as it can accommodate three crew members. Either GSLV or GSLV Mark III will be the two candidates for this project, he said.

PSLV-C17/GSAT-12 Project Director T K Anuradha said a team of three women scientists, including her, would monitor the satellite from the Master Control Facility in Hassan in Karnataka from Saturday.

During the days to come, various manoeuvres including deployment of antenna and switching on the payload would be carried out, she said.

From tomorrow next five days will be crucial... We will have antenna deployment and after 10 days, satellite will start drifting...then we will need to switch on the payload..., she said.

ISRO to flight test indigenous cryogenic state next June - Brahmand.com


----------



## RPK

Siachen Glacier: Army strikes healthier postures 

http://expressbuzz.com/magazine/siachen-glacier-army-strikes-healthier-postures/294203.html
Ritu SharmaLast Updated : 15 Jul 2011 08:32:54 AM IST

Yoga is the latest weapon in the arsenal of the Indian soldiers posted in the forbidding heights of Siachen Glacierbetter known as the highest and coldest battleground in the world where guns have been silent since 2003.


It takes more than equipment to conquer those heights, on the other side of which is sitting the Pakistan Army. The life sciences laboratories of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) are using the ancient wisdom like yoga and contemporary innovation like growing strawberries and vegetables in the otherwise barren Ladakh region to make life better for soldiers in the glacier.

The DRDOs Defence Institute of Physiology and Allied Sciences (DIPAS) lab has devised a yoga regime for the soldiers posted in the region.

At altitudes varying between 10,000-23,000 feet and temperature dipping to -65 degree Celsius, slight physical activity on the part of the soldiers leaves them gasping for breath; a little negligence can either cause sunburn or frostbite. Food goes stone cold as soon as it is taken off the burner, washing your face becomes a luxury and the drinking water smells of kerosene used to melt the snow. The three months on the glacier in a two-year tenure in the Siachen-Saltoro region could be a 

real test of ones physical and psychological mettle.

At those heights, the physical capacity and the load carrying capacity of the soldiers decrease considerably due to lack of oxygen. Also the body is constantly losing heat to the environment. We have sought to minimise the affect of harsh climate through yoga, DRDOs Chief Controller of Research and Development Dr William Selvamurthy elaborates.

The soldiers need to perform certain form of exercise at those heights to accustom their heart and lungs to the low oxygen content in the atmosphere. According to the research conducted by DIPAS, the oxygen demands during yogic exercises are much less compared to other form of conventional physical exercises.

So far, 2,000 army personnel posted at the Ladakh-based 14 Corps have been trained in the yoga, they in turn would impart the knowledge to all soldiers going to the region.

Besides yoga, the DRDOs plantation drive in the cold-desert of Ladakh has literally started bearing fruit. Due to the efforts of Defence Institute of High Altitude Research (DIHAR), located in Leh and an obscure village of Partapur, the regioncompletely devoid of rainfallnow boasts of growing strawberries, pears, peaches and watermelons. Today the region produces 13 types of apple due to collaboration of scientists and local farmers.

We have been working really hard to provide fresh food for the soldiers at Siachen. Now we have the capacity to supply 5,000 metric tonnes of vegetables to the army, Selvamurthy says. DIHAR is celebrating its diamond jubilee this year.

The initiative is important for the Indian Army, as its soldiers voluntarily give up non-vegetarian food as they start their posting at various camps on Siachen Glacier. They go by the belief that meat and tobacco on the glacier would bring ill-fate for the unit and its members in Siachen, where more than enemy bullet the extreme weather can take you down. And the DIHAR scientists are rightly helping the local population in growing various plants, making use of economical methods for green-house and trench cultivation.

DIHAR has made a hybrid cow and buffalo that is capable of giving 18 litres of milk per day, said the distinguished scientist.

Selvamurthy sums it up: We have been mandated to increase the lethality, survivability, efficiency and sustainability of our soldiers at that altitude. After all it is the man behind the machine that matters the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

With airspace increasingly getting crowded, managing air traffic indeed is a Herculean task. Futuristic technologies are the answer and many defence and aerospace majors are at it. In an interview with SP'sAviation during the Paris Air Show, John T. Kefaliotis, Vice President, Next Generation Systems, ITT Defense and Information Solutions, outlines the key features of ADS-B programme which is being rolled out in the US for nationwide airspace coverage.

SP's Aviation (SP's): Could you give us an update on the air traffic management (ATM) programme in India? John T. Kefaliotis (Kefaliotis): We have not been actively engaged in pursuing ATM initiatives in India with the exception of ADS-B. We have been talking with the Airports Authority of India (AAI) for some time now about planning for the automatic dependent surveillance-broadcast (ADS-B) in India. Our latest understanding is that the AAI plans a pilot programme involving installation of certain numbers of ADS-B receivers at some airports. SP's: Have the locations being identified for the pilot programme? Kefaliotis: I do not know the details about the physical location of the pilot programme. However, we intend to participate in the programme. I was in New Delhi recently and my understanding from the meetings is that a pilot programme is intended and that the tender would be released within a couple of months. I am told it would be an open tender and we certainly would plan on submitting a bid. SP's: Is it going to be a tough competition? Kefaliotis: It is certainly a competitive market. The solution that we provide in the US is a comprehensive nationwide solution that has substantial benefits in terms of networkenabling surveillance infrastructure in the country. To the extent that AAI and India wants to move in that direction, we think we have an outstanding solution. SP's: What are the unique features of your programme that you are offering in India? Kefaliotis: ITT understands the requirements of the potential customers and offers them solutions that meet those requirements. What we have discussed with AAI in terms of the US implementation is that it is a comprehensive nationwide solution. In a nation where there are a large number of ADS-B radios to be deployed in order to provide nationwide coverage and a large number of air traffic control (ATC) facilities to which data are distributed, the US solution is highly appropriate. We have centralised control stations into which we bring all the ADS-B data. We validate and do geographic filtering in a central facility and place the data sets on the network so that any ATC facility can subscribe to the data sets. It is a very flexible distribution of data, offering substantial benefits. The ITT ADS-B architecture has been built to very stringent functional and performance requirements and has been subjected to extensive testing by the US Federal Aviation Administration (FAA). The FAA has conducted a formal safety case against that solution. The ADS-B solution has been demonstrably validated by the FAA. The solution is a gold standard. SP's: Could you throw light on the origin of ADS-B and the milestones achieved by the company, in terms of certification, etc? Kefaliotis: ADS-B is not a new technology. It's been in validation and standards development in the US with the Radio Technical Commission for Aeronautics (RTCA) and so too in Europe. There is harmonisation of standards. The concept is not new. In the US, there have been demonstration networks that have been organically integrated by the FAA. The FAA bought radios and installed and integrated them. But in terms of a nationwide integrated solution that was validated and has gone through security and safety certifications, it started with the awarding of contract to ITT in August 2007. The FAAs ADS-B programme is extensive. It has two links-a 1090 Mhz link intended for air transport and universal access transceiver (UAT) link for general aviation. It has four services; in one service we collect all ADS-B data that the aircraft broadcasts and distribute it to ATC facilities. We also turn around the links. We accept data on the UAT link and broadcast the data on 1090 Mhz and vice versa. We have two broadcast services-one that broadcasts ADS-B reports for traffic i.e. not ADS-B equipped and is under radar surveillance and one for weather and aeronautical information. These services provide unprecedented situational awareness for ADS-B equipped airborne aircraft equipped with proper display technology. ITT was awarded the contract in August 2007 and by October 2008, the FAA declared in-service decision (ISD) for the broadcast services. When FAA does that, it means it meets the functional performance requirements. The system is safe and secure and can be effectively operated as part of the national airspace systems. We continued to roll out ground stations and in 2009 we went through a series of initial operational capability (IOC) demonstrations for the key sites for the display of ADS-B information on controller displays- Louisville Approach Control, Philadelphia Approach Control, Gulf of Mexico data to the Houston En Route Center and Juneau data to the Anchorage En Route Center. In September 2010, the FAA declared ISD for all system services opening the door for completion of nationwide deployment. ITT is actively working to complete this national deployment. We have deployed approximately 340 radios, all system control stations and system monitoring facilities. Eventually, ITT will deploy approximately 700 radios for full nationwide coverage at both high and low altitude. We will complete system deployment by 2013. ITT has performed this programme on schedule and on budget. SP's: Does India also require deployment of 700 radios considering the geographic size? Kefaliotis: The number of radio stations required for India would be determined by AAI requirements. ADS-B is a line of sight system depending on the solution, long-range for aircraft operating at an altitude. ITT's experience in the US is that radios provide 260 nautical mile radius coverage. It is the low altitude coverage requirement that will drive the number of radios required. We do not know AAI's requirements. Under one possible scenario, ITT independently estimated that approximately 60 radios would be required to provide quite a good coverage for India. SP's: What about cost-competitiveness? Kefaliotis: We do understand Indian procurement practices. We hope to package our solutions to be cost-competitive. We need to look at the pilot programme requirements. Ultimately we have to look at the national requirements. We do believe that our architecture provides substantial benefits. SP's: Are you in touch with the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) which is implementing the GPSaided geo-augmented navigation (GAGAN)? Kefaliotis: We are not in touch with ISRO but we are clearly structuring a programme to have Indian content. We have a commercial and defence office in India. We have not formalised any arrangements as yet. SP's: Are you talking to the Tata Group which has bagged a contract for modernisation of 30 airports in India? Kefaliotis: We have been talking to AAI and we will continue to build relationships, including with the Tatas. We have to partner on product development and we do have plans of doing that in India in the near future. The ITT representative in Delhi is an active member of the aviation cooperation panel, a TDA-funded initiative in India. SP's: Which are the countries where the ADS-B is operational? Kefaliotis: The countries where ADS-B is operational include Canada, Finland, Australia and others. There has been a lot of deployment in South East Asia as well. SP's: Does ADS-B have any military application? Kefaliotis: ADS-B is a cooperative surveillance system and a globally harmonised technology. Various nations will have rules about equipage. In the US, all aircraft have to be equipped with ADS-B by 2020. In Europe, there is a much more aggressive rule. There are exceptions for state aircraft; principally around fighter aircraft. As for transport aircraft, they will be operated routinely in different environment and ADS-B will benefit the transport aircraft. In the US, the FAA delegates airspace to military and in that delegated airspace the military provides ATC services, and to that extent ADS-B becomes a widely accepted surveillance technology the Military ATC facilities will have to have ADS-B data delivered to them. As air defence technology, you can use it to sort out the friendly aircraft but it is a cooperative system. From an aircraft operations standpoint, it is applicable for both military and civil. We have to partner on product development and we do have plans of doing that in India in the near future SP's: Will the NextGen Equipage Fund be available for India? Kefaliotis: It is a US focused fund that ITT has been an active participant in. We have not thought about a similar fund for India. The fund is an option for alleviating the financial barriers currently preventing airlines from rapidly equipping with modernised ATM cockpit technology to enable acceleration of benefits that will be delivered through the FAA's Next- Gen programme.

http://www.militaryaerospace.com/index/display/avi-wire-news-display/1458995502.html


----------



## angeldemon_007

_*Tesco is bringing the heat, by selling the hottest chilli ever to hit the high street.*_

Over one hundred times hotter than a jalapeño, the Bhut Jolokia chilli from India will be on sale this week - giving buyers a taste of the Guinness World Record holder for the hottest pepper in the world.
The pepper, also known as 'Ghost Chilli', measured 1,001,304 points on the Scoville scale - the measurement used to calculate pepper heat. Tabasco sauce is a mere 401.5 in comparison.
With an increasing demand for chillies on the market, as more families indulge in spicy food, Tescos vegetable buyer Harry Jones explained: 'Its not for the faint-hearted or anyone with a respiratory condition.'
This extreme spice is commonly used by the Indian army to disperse thick crowds. The chillis seeds are ground and placed into smoke grenades, giving off an eye-watering scent.
Last year, studies at the defense research and development organisation were looking to develop an aerosol spray from the chilli for women to defend themselves against attackers.
However, there are also many positive properties of the Bhut Jolokia, as it can reduce stomach aches and lower cholesterol. 
'Initially Tesco only sold chilli peppers in areas where there were large Afro-Caribbean and Asian communities,' explains Jones.
'Nowadays they have become mainstream and had their popularity boosted by the increasing popularity of Asian, Thai and other oriental food.' 
Shoppers can expect to be blown away by the new chilli for the bargain price of 90p.


Read more: Chilli pepper used in military weapons put on sale in Tesco | Metro.co.uk


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Sunday, July 17, 2011 Kabul (BIA) India says it supports a peace and stability process in Afghanistan which is Afghan-led and Afghan-owned.*

India says it supports a peace and stability process in Afghanistan which is Afghan-led and Afghan-owned. During a meeting with Afghanistans High Peace Council, India reiterated its support for Afghanistans quest for peace and stability through a process which is Afghan-led, Afghan-owned, inclusive and transparent and which respects the redlines agreed upon by the Government of Afghanistan and the international community said India External Affairs Minister, M. Krishna in a statement on Saturday. Afghan president Hamid Karzai formed the High peace Council in September 2010 to further peace talks with Taliban groups and engage militants in a reconciliation process. Burahanuddin Rabbani, chairman of the High peace Council and a former president of Afghanistan, led a high-level delegation on a two day visit to India beginning July 14. The delegation held detailed discussions with Krishna of the external affairs ministry, called on prime Minster Manmohan Singh and Indian Vice president Mohammad Hamid Ansari and met with prominent Indian scholars. Krishna earlier told Rabbani that Afghanistan can always count on Indias support for development and peace. The visit of the High peace Council delegation is part of ongoing level exchanges between India and Afghanistan, further strengthening the close relations between the two countries. In June, India received Afghanistan Minister of Defense General Abdul Rahim Wardak, who paid a three-day visit with a high level delegation and Afghanistans first Vice President Mohammad Qasim Fahim, who visited at the invitation of India President Pratibha Singh Patil. And the month before, Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh visited Afghanistan to boost bilateral ties. His visit followed Afghan President Hamid Karzais trip to India in February. The two nations recently signed several pacts to boost cooperation and capacity building in various sectors.

Bakhtar News Agency - India Supports An Afghan-led Peace Process


----------



## angeldemon_007

The committee on public procurement has criticised defence sector PSUs and ordnance factories for their role in inefficient defence purchases that leads to high costs and outdated technologies.

The committee also advocated lifting the 26 per cent cap on foreign direct investment (FDI) in private companies meeting the requirements of the defence sector because it acts as a barrier to set up hi-tech production.

The panels observations were, however, strongly opposed by the defence ministry. The ministry argued that raising the FDI cap on defence production is not the panacea for all ills because issues like export-control laws and political and strategic considerations would still govern transfer of high-end technologies.
The panel, headed by former bureaucrat Vinod Dhall, said defence public sector enterprises (DPSEs) and ordnance factories (OFs) produce low-technology components and are operating primarily as aggregators and assembly plants, sourcing most of their components from private producers.

Over 70 per cent of the cost of the product supplied by DPSEs and OFs is expended on external procurement, the report, being considered by a group of ministers (GoM), said.

The ministry of defence in its argument said there was no authentic data to suggest ordnance factories and defence public sector enterprises source large part of their components from outside. Both in India and abroad, single-source procurement is inherent to defence procurement, because vendor base for major weapon systems and platforms is restricted due to high design, development costs, long gestation lags and lumpy capital investment along with uncertain flow of orders.

The ministry has instead suggested that rigorous and independent cost audits should be done of DPSEs and OFs while negotiating prices. The report, which has been finalised with dissenting notes from three members, said the government should consider progressive corporatisation of selected ordnance factories to bring in greater transparency in their operations.

The committee also called for expanding the vendor base for defence procurement by encouraging private producers to participate in domestic defence procurement.

The Dhall committee has also been critical of the existing off-set policy in defence procurement for foreign vendors, wherein the vendor has to invest 30 per cent of their value of procurement order or Rs 300 crore or more in defence procurement units in India or purchase goods worth the same value from the Indian defence industry.

As foreign companies are not allowed to invest more than 26 per cent in domestic private companies in the form of equity and as most of the local defence sector is in the hands of DPSEs and OFs, many foreign companies might not be interested in selling to India, the committee observed.

The defence ministry contended that the offset policy introduced in 2005 has, in fact, helped in increasing sourcing of defence products and services from Indian companies.

Procurement panel for lifting defence FDI cap


----------



## angeldemon_007

SP's Aviation (SP's): Could you tell us about CAE's presence in the defence sector in India? Chris Stellwag (Chris): In 2007, CAE acquired Macmet Technologies in India and became CAE India which addresses the military market. Since then, we see that India has increased its defence budgets and is acquiring new platforms and reequipping its armed forces. Like all other armed forces, India is also looking at ways to train its armed forces and maintain readiness, and all cost-effectively. Simulation is one of the best solutions for very realistic and cost-effective training.

SP's: Could you give an update on the C-130J simulator programme? Chris: Currently, CAE is building the C-130J simulator under subcontract with Lockheed Martin and will be delivering the simulator in the fall of this year at Hindon airbase. It will be ready for training in February 2012. We were put under contract in June 2009 and now the final integration testing programme is on at the CAE plant in Tampa Florida, US. It will be packed and shipped in October and installed at Hindon where again it would undergo testing. SP's: Do you stipulate how long the training programme by the IAF has to be? Chris: We do not stipulate. It is for the Indian Air Force to decide on the duration of the training programme-how much time in the classroom, in the simulator and in an aircraft. We are simulating the aircraft to the highest fidelity and the IAF tells us what needs to be simulated-it could be avionics, weapon systems, etc. SP's: How is the joint venture with HAL progressing? Chris: We have delivered and qualified a second cockpit for the Dhruv (civil variant) simulator at the helicopter training centre in the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). Currently, the simulator features cockpits for two different helicopter types-Bell 412 and the Dhruv civil variant. We have two more in development, for the Eurocopter Dauphin and the Army and the Navy variants of the Dhruv. There are a lot of opportunities on the rotary wing side as India is acquiring additional helicopters. We are looking at additional capacities with HAL for other helicopter types. Also India is acquiring the P-8I aircraft and we are looking at potential opportunities with Boeing on simulation for that. CAE is already under subcontract in the US for P-8I simulators. If the Indian Navy decides, then it will be a logical choice. India is contemplating more maritime helicopters. Two of the contenders, I believe are NH19 and S70 Seahawk. We are as such doing the NH19 naval variant for the Netherlands and Italy and we have simulators for S70 Seahawk in the US. SP's: What about combat aircraft. Do you have any programmes? Chris: CAE is one of the owners of Eurofighter simulation systems in Germany. CAE has had a role in developing the synthetic environment software and also the visual systems. CAE has a product called Medallion 6000 visual system that is used on the Eurofighter. Should it win the medium multirole combat aircraft (MMRCA) deal, there is potential for CAE to continue the simulation role. SP's: Considering the Indian defence acquisitions, what kind of numbers are you looking at for various training solutions? Chris: It is really hard to say...different militaries have different balance between synthetic and live training. We believe the future holds more for synthetic training because of the compelling financial benefits it brings and the kind of training it would do. You wouldn't go in a real aircraft and do an engine fire...safety would be compromised in live training...for those kind of reasons simulation is ideal. The other reason is the cost effectiveness of simulation. It costs one-tenth of training as compared to flying in an aircraft for an hour. Sometimes it may be less for a light utility helicopter and over one-tenth for a combat aircraft. We see a trend globally for militaries to increase the use of synthetic training. India has started seeing the value of simulation training. At the HAL training centre, many defence personnel come for high-fidelity simulation training. We think India is a market which will adopt simulation faster than they have in the past.

http://www.militaryaerospace.com/index/display/avi-wire-news-display/1458995498.html


----------



## angeldemon_007

Under the contract awarded by The Tata Power Company Limited, Strategic Electronics Division (Tata Power SED), MTECH Systems will supply, integrate, test, install and commission 30 latest generation RVR systems with deliveries to be completed in 42 months. This is the first phase of the MAFI India project. The current contract provides an option for a second phase of the programme for modernising a further 30 airfields operated by the Indian Armed Forces.

"The MAFI-I contract, won against a global tender of the defence ministry, is a watershed moment, not only for us, but also for increasing private sector participation in the Indian defence sector", said Tata Power SED chief executive officer Rahul Chaudhry.

The project is being implemented by the Indian air force to ensure its air fields are capable of handling all types of aircraft operated by the air force at all times, including modern jet fighters and military transport aircraft currently being acquired. When completed, the project will provide the airfields with modern air traffic management, navigation and landing systems, and meteorological and communications facilities.

"This significant contract recognises MTECH Systems as the industry leader for CAT-III RVR Systems and will be the largest single installation of the latest generation EMOR Transmissometer technology worldwide", said Christopher King, managing director of MTECH Systems in Melbourne, Australia. "Our collaboration with Tata Power SED and the other technology suppliers is certain to result in the provision of world-class airfields to the Indian air force."

MTECH Systems to Provide RVR Equipment for the Modernisation of Air Field Infrastructure Programme in India


----------



## angeldemon_007

The government is calling upon technology providers and investors, both foreign and Indian, to set up semiconductor fabrication plants or fabs in India. The domestic demand for electronic hardware is indeed growing fast. It would be useful to insulate semiconductor prices from import volatility and a commercial fab at home could be game-changing for the manufacturing ecosystem. 

If our incentives and exhortations have not induced foreign or domestic investors to set up a fab in India , it would make sense for the Centre to set up an industrial fab on its own, rather than waste funds on yet more global solicitation. Several state-owned non-commercial fabs already supply defence and aerospace industries. What is required is to coagulate technology-intensive investments and skills and ramp up operations to a new level. 

The setting up of wafer fabs will rev up development of products, both upstream and downstream in the value chain, and so boost existing capability in very large scale integration ( VSLI )) design, probably to launch the next generation of information technology devices and knowledge systems. 

However, setting up a top-of-the-line fab has multiple risks, apart from the obvious one of rapid technological obsolescence. A fab costs about $5 billion and to amoritise such investment over a five-year schedule - given the pace of technical change - costs well over $3 million a day. So world-class project implementation would be key, unmarred by, say land acquisition squabbles. Quality power, water supply and a dust-free environment are critical as well. 

All of which explain why global fab players are not keen to set up shop, yet. Also, the current domestic demand for semiconductor chips , at about $6.5 billion, does not quite seem to warrant a fully mature fab ecosystem. But the demand is expect to zoom to $50 billion by 2020. Hence the need for the centre to be forwardlooking and prioritise technology development, by setting up an industrial-scale fab. The public sector is meant for strategic industries, which today means not steel and hotels but fabs and telecom network equipment.

Government should take the lead in setting up semiconductor plants - The Economic Times


----------



## angeldemon_007

NEW DELHI: The defence ministry has directed the Army, Navy and IAF to restrict their interactions with the media to the bare minimum, in what is being interpreted in military circles as a gag order. 

Sources said defence minister A K Antony in a confidential communication earlier this month to the three Service chiefs  Air Chief Marshal P V Naik, Admiral Nirmal Verma and General V K Singh  virtually asked them to scale down the interface with journalists across all ranks. 

While refusing to "divulge the contents of the communication" in question, MoD officials said the aim was to curb "loose comments" that create "needless problems" for the government. 

"No one in the military should speak out-of-turn on contentious issues or policies which are still being formulated," said an official. Despite repeated attempts, Antony himself could not be contacted to explain the rationale or the immediate provocation for the directive. 

The diktat, however, comes in the backdrop of the military leadership in recent days speaking about the Indian armed forces also being capable of launching an Abbottabad-like operation as well as the need for New Delhi to remove the existing 5,000-km cap on strategic missiles and develop ICBMs (intercontinental ballistic missiles) with strike ranges of 10,000 km and beyond. 

For instance, Pakistan had torn into Gen Singh's remark that the Indian armed forces were "competent" to carry out an operation similar to the one conducted by US SEALS to take out Osama bin Laden at Abbottabad in early May. 

While Army was quick to clarify that Gen Singh had merely responded, without naming Pakistan, to a query about whether India too had surgical strike capabilities, Islamabad had sharply warned New Delhi that any such "misadventure" would lead to a "terrible catastrophe". 

MoD's directive to the armed forces, of course, once again brings to fore the sheer disconnect between its civilian and military wings despite all the big talk about "integration" between them. The military, on its part, feels slighted that "civilian control" has come to mean "bureaucratic" rather than "political" over the years. 

"Indian armed forces have always been avowedly apolitical, recognizing civilian supremacy as a fundamental core principle. Top military leaders, rarely if ever, act as loose canons...but there is always this tendency to dub them just that," said a senior Army officer. 

"If a mike is thrust in the face of a Service chief at a public function, should he duck the question to act completely unlike a military leader? Or, speak in a professional manner about his force, its capabilities and concerns?" he asked.

Antony gags Army, Navy, Air Force - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

New Delhi: Even as it looks at India as a market for European consortium EADS' Eurofighter Typhoon fighter aircraft, Germany is keen on taking its military cooperation with the country to another level by having joint exercises with the Indian Air Force (IAF).
German Air chief Lt Gen Aarne Kreuzinger-Janick told FE his country was exploring options for an air combat exercise with the IAF in the near future. We are in talks with India on joint exercises. When the new chief of the IAF, Air Marshal NAK Browne, visits the country in September, joint exercises will be topping the agenda, said Janick, adding the two sides had already discussed the possibility of joint training.

While India has been conducting regular military exercises with countries like the US, France, the UK, Russia and even China, there has only been a limited military interaction with Germany till now. At present, officers are being exchanged for specific training courses. We have an exchange pilot on the SU 30MKI fighters, the German Air chief said.

India holds joint combat exercises with friendly countries from time to time and is a much sought after nation for the North Atlantic Treaty Organisation (NATO) countries for war games. The framework for annual consultations for defence cooperation concluded with Germany in 2006 is the basis for expansion of the two countries' defence cooperation. Under it regular exchanges of officers, including that of service chiefs, consultations and training are being held.

The Eurofighter 'Typhoon' 126-aircraft Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) deal worth $10.4 billion is seen by many as a possible driver to expanding the two countries' relationship. The German Air chief also said Eurofighter was ready to share technology with India to a degree nobody had offered.

In order to beat the challenge from French Dassault 'Rafale', the European defence giant is transferring some of its operations to India. EADS has already set up a military research and development centre in Bangalore.

India, Germany in talks for joint air exercises


----------



## angeldemon_007

BANGALORE: When Vivek Lall, the former head ofBoeing Defence Space and Security, decided to take up Mukesh Ambani's offer to head Reliance Industries' foray into the homeland security and aerospace sectors in April, it was the most significant message ever broadcast by India's private sector. 

That it was now ready to cut itself a sizeable portion of the lucrative defence pie. While the 'poaching' of Lall by the energy-to-telecom behemoth has possibly been the most high-profile executive hiring in recent times, a number of India's industrial conglomerates, including theTata Group, Larsen & Toubro, Ashok Leyland and the Mahindras, have also been on the prowl for the best talent available to spearhead their defence ventures in the country. 

The coming together of Ambani and Lall, the man responsible for Boeing scooping almost $8 billion worth of military orders in India in just four years, is a clear indication of the former's intent to establish RIL's presence in the defence space. But for once, Asia's richest individual is not leading the charge. 

For example, the $7-billion Mahindra Group has entered into a jointventure, calledDefence Land Systems, with Europe's largest defence vendor,BAE Systems. This has been set up to manufacture armoured vehicles and artillery guns for the armed forces. 

Heavy engineering major Larsen and Toubro (L&T) also has tied up with the European Aeronautic Defence and Space company (EADS) to set up a $20 million joint venture to manufacture and market electronic warfare equipment, radars and avionics. Tata Advanced Systems, has signed an agreement to form Tata LockheedMartin Aerostructures, which will build aerostructures for C-130J aircraft manufactured by Lockheed. 

The positions being scouted for, are across the board, from chief executives and chief strategy officers, to senior design engineers and heads of sales for defence. Bolstered by New Delhi's recent policy initiatives to promote greater self-reliance in defence manufacturing and, correspondingly, reduce the country's dependence on foreign arms imports, India's manufacturing-focused industries are looking to ensure that they do not waste any time in bidding for defence tenders in a market estimated at $200-billion. 

"We are currently mandated to hire country heads and business development heads for a few overseas companies who wish to market to the (Indian) defence sector. The companies are looking for experts in the areas of manufacturing precision engineering components, setting up and operating maintenance, the repair and overhauling businesses, design of electronic systems and Information Technology security," says Srinivas Nanduri, partner at the executive search firm, Maxima Global. 

According to industry experts, the demand for personnel with defence or defence-research backgrounds has seen a double-digit growth over the last three years. 

Tata Group, L&T, Ashok Leyland, Mahindras scout for talent to spearhead defence ventures - The Economic Times


----------



## angeldemon_007

NEW DELHI: Minor celebrities and wannabe starlets being used as honey traps is a common practice by all embassies, says former spymaster Maloy Krishna Dhar. He recounts instances when Indian bureaucrats were lured by local and imported socialites, and in one case even a junior diplomat. 

Dhar's recently published book, Intelligence Tradecraft: Secrets of spy warfare, tackles the tools used by spies - human intelligence, electronic surveillance and signals intelligence. 

Dhar, who retired as joint director in the Intelligence Bureau, recounts an incident when a socialite was flown in from Pakistan as a junior diplomat and released on the trail of a particularly tough Indian bureaucrat who had so far resisted all other incentives offered. His glad eye was taken advantage of and it was found within a fortnight that the defence ministry officer was trapped in a wired bedroom. 

"The result was devastating. When confronted with the still and video clips the bureaucrat caved in and agreed to work for the ISI. His handler was a tantalizingly beautiful junior diplomat," the book says. A counter-sting operation amassed evidence to nail down the bureaucrat. While the officer was dismissed, the junior diplomat was spirited away. 

The book speaks about undercover operatives using diplomatic dos for "talent spotting". "Some of the undercover operatives take advantage of diplomatic immunity, move around different parties, invitees in the embassy premises...talent spotting is done in the process of powwowing, chatting and conversing with identified talents when they visit the embassies to attend occasional parties.....Everything has a price is the slogan of all intelligence agencies. Such prices may include hefty cash payment in India or abroad in escrow fund. This is supplemented by free gifts of alcoholic drinks and other incentives." 

Another unusual method to glean information was discovered when a diplomat visited a religious shrine in breach of visa norms. "In 1992, it as observed that a particular diplomat visited a religious shrine in Rajasthan almost every quarter on the plea of soliciting mercy of the Sufi saint to have a child. Counter-intelligence efforts unearthed the sinister intelligence operation of the undercover diplomat when it was found that the two khadims (service persons) of the shrine worked as conduit to a few intelligence contacts from areas where important defence installations were located. Surveillance, electronic operations and bugging finally unmasked the well-planned operation by the ISI in Rajasthan areas bordering Pakistan," the book says. 

Dhar expresses concern over another area that has not received stringent scrutiny. "Internet domains operated by hardcore Islamists and jihadis (Muslims) and their counterparts in the Hindu community (Hindus) have saturated the net-channels....In a couple of cases it was observed that well-educated and tech-savvy Muslim youths were drawn to terrorist violence believing that their community can be liberated through armed struggle," he says.

'Socialite flown in from Pak to turn defence official into ISI mole' - The Times of India


----------



## angeldemon_007

In Norway last week or Mumbai the week before, determined terrorists can always get through. After a continuous 30-year campaign, with the resources of the British armed forces, police and intelligence services ranged against it, the Irish Republican Army, in a province of only 1.6 million people, still pulled off some successful attacks, despite being heavily penetrated. 

Terrorists don't succeed because they are necessarily good at what they do. Some are, such as Muhammad Atta's 9/11 attackers and the gruesomely effective Norwegian Anders Behring Breivik. Most are inept bunglers, often lacking adequate training or experience. The reason terrorism is the instrument of choice for those lacking an army but determined to impose their will on others through violence, or for states like Pakistan or Iran that want to inflict deniable damage, is that it is so hard to counter. Even in what is the most sophisticated and intensive security environment on the planet, commercial aviation, we see time and again how terrorists with a little low-tech ingenuity can circumvent multimillion-pound high-tech detection systems. 

Intelligence is the king of counterterrorism. British intelligence underwent a steep learning process from 9/11 onwards, when the al-Qaida threat to the western world blasted starkly into focus. The 2005 London bombers got through; but many other plots were foiled as our intelligence services, often working with allies, got their teeth deeper and deeper into their new home-grown Islamist target. In 2009 and 2010 alone, 650 people were arrested in the UK on suspicion of terrorism; over 200 were charged - mostly as a result of good intelligence work. 

British intelligence agencies are not perfect - far from it. But for us, intelligence is the highest priority counterterrorism activity. It must be for India too. The bureaucratic paralysis that has stalled the implementation of the National Intelligence Grid needs to be unlocked - and fast. One of the greatest failings in British intelligence that allowed the July 2005 attacks to succeed was inadequate IT. The planned Indian crime and criminal tracking network system will be critical if such failure is to be avoided. 

These systems are extremely important in countering the complex terrorist threat that India will face in the next few years as events in Afghanistan and Pakistan unfold. But they only provide context, connectivity and coordination that allow the dots to be joined. These systems must be fed. What exactly do we need? 

Not the anniversary of some independence day, a notorious terrorist's birthday or the knowledge that "they always attack on this date", about which we have heard so much since the recent multiple attacks in Mumbai. Such background information can only help trigger periods of so-called "increased alertness", which frankly should be ever-present in cities that live under the shadow of terrorism like Mumbai. 

Instead what we need is precise point intelligence about individuals and their intentions, capabilities and locations that allow us to arrest, kill or otherwise disrupt them before they can attack. That is achieved by electronic interception of their communications and human agents penetrating their networks. 

In the UK, as we have brought more and more terrorists to justice through the courts, some of our methods have become exposed. The enemy have learned ever-more sophisticated counter-intelligence techniques: evading surveillance, establishing cut-outs between cell members and more careful use of communications and identity documents. This means the need for intelligence operatives with discretion, commitment, creativity and powerful intellect. It also requires substantial investment in resources. 

India must be unstinting in this investment. But however much effort and skill goes into such activities, the opaque, confusing, contradictory and uncertain nature of intelligence means there will always be failures. 

That is why we need the belt-and-braces of a multi-layered defence against terrorism. Of the many counterterrorism measures that must be implemented in addition to intelligence work, i see two as being most critical. 

First, deterrence. Time and again, experience in Britain and elsewhere around the globe shows that deterrent measures have directly prevented attacks. Sometimes deterrence will only delay attacks or displace them onto other targets. But lives can be saved if terrorists are denied their target of choice, and delay can buy vital time for dots to be joined. 

Deterrence means effective and visible security measures that sow fear and doubt in the mind of the terrorist: that he will not be able to hit his target undetected; or that he might be killed or captured. Even the suicide terrorist fears capture and imprisonment. Deterrence means technical systems like scanners and metal detectors in the right place and working. But above all deterrence means highly alert, disciplined, competent, well-trained police and security guards. 

Second, command and coordination. India needs a cabinet-level central government minister responsible exclusively for driving counterterrorism policy and implementation. Only by strong, top-level command will the counterterrorist resources of central and state governments be harnessed against terrorists. That other post-26/11 innovation, the National Counter Terrorism Centre, also paralysed by bureaucracy and vested interests, should be brought quickly on line. An instrument that gives focus and unity to the efforts of the plethora of national and state agencies dedicated to counterterrorism is urgently needed. 

Terror can be beaten - The Times of India


----------



## angeldemon_007

New Delhi, July 25: The army is likely to refuse to accept the Centres order to reconcile the records on the date of birth of its chief, General V.K. Singh.

But Gen. V.K. Singh is not seeking an extension of tenure even if the government accepts that he was born a year later than the date that the defence ministry believes is true.

Defence minister A.K. Antonys order to the army last Thursday that it should settle the date of birth of its chief at May 10, 1950  and not May 10, 1951  is now set to spiral from a tiff over Gen. V.K. Singhs records to, first, an army-versus-government scenario and, second, the much larger issue of the rules and conditions of government service.

This is not an issue of tenure, but of probity and honour of the army chief, one officer said.

The dispute in the army is because of a mismatch in the data between the adjutant generals (AG) branch (which records the chiefs birth date and year as May 10, 1951) and the military secretarys (MS) branch (that records it as May 10, 1950). The AGs branch is the keeper of personnel records and the MSs branch is in charge of postings and promotions.

The dispute emerged from the year 2006 and was exploited in the politics between generals and also involved officers who are facing courts martial over the Sukna land transfer case.

But what was till now a general-versus-general situation is morphing into a general-versus-government battle. The age of officers is an important determinant for promotions. Planning for the army chief begins at least three years before an officer is elevated to the office.

Lt Gen. Bikram Singh, currently the Eastern Army Commander in Fort William, Calcutta, is likely to be the next chief after Gen. V.K. Singh retires in May next year. Should Gen. V.K. Singhs term be extended by a year, Lt Gen. K.T. Parnaik, currently the Northern Army Commander based in Udhampur, may get a look-in.

Gen. V.K. Singh took over as the Chief of Army Staff on March 31, 2010, after being approved by the cabinet committee on appointments headed by the Prime Minister. He is due to retire in May 2012.

The two-page notification that the ministry of defence gave to army headquarters last week cites advice given by the attorney-general, G.E. Vahanvati, and the law ministry and asks the army to accept that Gen. V.K. Singh was born in 1950.

Army headquarters is now contemplating seeking a judicial review of the governments order. Before the government order, the army had consulted at least three former chief justices of the Supreme Court, each of whom accepted that Gen. V.K. Singhs matriculation certificate  in which his date of birth is recorded as May 10, 1951  should be the basis for all his records.

One source in the defence establishment pointed out that there were Supreme Court orders that state the matriculation certificate should be the basis for determining the age of a citizen.

The officer explained that despite this, the defence ministry had asked the army to accept the chiefs year of birth as 1950.

This is an unlawful command in army language, the officer said, and therefore there is a right of rejection.

But another officer said the chiefs promotions and elevation to the highest post were on the basis of the 1950 date of birth and not the 1951 date of birth.

The officer said that the chief had also said in writing that he would not stoke the controversy.

Since 2006, Gen. V.K. Singh has made several requests for the records to be reconciled. On one occasion, asked if he had sought a change in his date of birth, Gen. V.K. Singh wrote no because he was seeking a correction and not a change.

Army weighs rebuttal to age order


----------



## angeldemon_007

SHILLONG, July 25  With improvement in the relations between India and Bangladesh, the ties between the border guarding forces have become stronger and personnel of the Border Security Force (BSF) and Border Guards Bangladesh (BGB) have started joint patrolling in the vulnerable areas along the international border.
Talking to The Assam Tribune, Inspector General (IG) of BSF, Assam-Meghalaya frontier, Sudesh Kumar said that the joint patrolling by BSF and BGB personnel is carried out in pre-determined routes. The exercise not only helps in improving coordination between the border guarding forces of the two countries, but also sends a strong message to the trouble makers.

Kumar revealed that interactions between officers of both the countries are held regularly. The company commanders of BSF and BGB meet once a month, the DIGs meet quarterly while, the IG level meet is held twice a year. DG level meetings, once in India and once in Dhaka are also held twice a year. He said that in addition to that, any officer can talk whenever necessary.

Kumar, who took over as IG of BSF in the frontier recently, said that making border management more effective by strengthening the efficiency and discipline in the force would be one of his priorities. He said that improvement in the relations with the people living near the international border would be another priority as these people can be of immense help to the BSF in improving border management. He said that the BSF has been carrying out civic action programmes in the bordering villages by creating necessary infrastructure as per the requirement of the villagers.

Stressing the need for using technology for improving vigil along the international border, Kumar said that technology can become force multipliers and in addition to the use of the available modern gadgets, a proposal for using CCTV cameras is also being mooted.

The IG admitted that the riverine international border remains a cause of concern as there is no physical barrier in the area and the BSF is trying to dominate the area with extensive patrolling by speed boats. He also said that there is need for stepping up the pace of construction of fencing along the international border. The Government of Meghalaya is yet to grant permission for fencing in 135 kilometres of international border and Kumar said that he would take up the matter with the State Government.

Though the Governments of Assam and Meghalaya have agreed to create a second line of defence, the manpower available in the posts is very limited and the new BSF IG has decided to take up the issue with the police forces of both the states.

With elephants causing havoc in Tura sector of the international border by uprooting the fencing and attacking personnel of the BSF, Kumar, who recently visited the area to take stock of the situation, said that the problem aggravated as the movement of the herds of wild elephants has been restricted and their habitats are encroached upon. He said that he would soon submit a proposal to Delhi for creation of elephant corridors on the fencing to prevent the elephant menace. He pointed out that strong watch towers can be constructed near such corridors so that BSF personnel can keep a close watch in the area from the towers.

The Assam Tribune Online


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*by Sourabh Gupta 

Pacific Forum CSIS  July 25, 2011 *

Much has been written over the past decade about the promise of a transformed US-India strategic relationship, both globally and in Asia. From safeguarding the global commons to promoting the spread of democratic values to preventing the domination of Asia by a single power, this partnership of natural allies is deemed to be indispensible for stability and prosperity in the 21st century. Much less has been noted about the limits to such cooperation. Yet with Secretary of State Hillary Clinton having passed through New Delhi last week following the second round of the annual US-India Strategic Dialogue, one of only a half-dozen such dialogs that the US has, these limits appear to be kicking in forcefully. 

In late April, despite personal lobbying by President Obama, New Delhi eliminated the top two US contenders from its shortlist of suppliers for the India Air Forces fourth-generation of advanced combat aircraft. With New Delhis preliminary design contract toward co-development of a fifth-generation fighter recently signed with Moscow, the window to US-India collaboration in this space appears to have closed. 

In April, New Delhi signaled its disinclination to upgrade the strategic dialog to a joint 2+2 (foreign + defense ministers) format, as the US has with Tokyo  in turn leading to postponement of the Strategic Dialogue. Attempts in May to revive the issue were met with firm objections, leaving this format of joint talks stillborn. Near-term disappointments aside, it is the underlying variance in New Delhis strategic purposes that has been the key obstacle to deepening the US-India defense relationship. 

Ditching Defense Interoperability 

At the time of its visualization in the early-to-mid 2000s, bilateral defense cooperation, with a robust maritime component, was viewed as the crown jewel of the burgeoning US-India strategic partnership. The US hope  if not expectation was two-fold: 

First, New Delhi would be Washingtons key security partner in the Indian Ocean region (IOR), increasingly joined with US military in use-of-force planning to address regional contingencies  a Japan, without Article 9 restraints, of the IOR. The 2005 bilateral Framework Defense Agreement lent credence to this belief, envisaging Indian collaboration in multinational operations  of common interest that conceptually span the range from humanitarian and disaster relief (HA/DR) activities to Proliferation Security Initiative (PSI)-style interdictions to perhaps even coalition of the willing interventions that lack an explicit UN mandate.

Second, as such collaboration was extended to out-of-area operations, ranging from the Mediterranean to the Pacific, New Delhi would participate in the soft maritime constrainment of China. Indias dispatch of a temporary liaison officer to US Pacific Command headquarters in the wake of the 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami, its willingness to participate in trilateral naval exercises in the East China Sea, as well as its hosting of wide-ranging multinational exercises in critical Indian Ocean waterways that serve as approaches to the Malacca Straits, lent weight to this belief. 

On both counts, expectations werent borne out. A civil nuclear deal and endorsement of Indias Security Council aspirations notwithstanding, New Delhi appears unwilling to confront Beijing in any security format other than one which is strictly bilateral (Sino-Indian), nor countenance the degree of jointness or interoperability in bilateral defense planning preferred by Washington. Indeed at the very point defense interoperability assumes the trappings of quasi-informal military alignment, New Delhi tends to reflexively shrink from such engagement. 

	Almost a decade after its first broaching by Washington, New Delhi is yet to post a mid-level officer on a permanent basis to Pacific Command. Recent statements by Indias Ministry of Defence (MoD) that it does not seek such a relationship with US combatant commands, as well as MoDs disallowing of all unsupervised contact between armed forces officials and foreign defense delegations, suggests a shrinking space for exchange of ideas at the mil-mil level with PACOM. 
	Despite being afforded an exceptional window to the operation of the US militarys CENTRIX battlegroup networking system during Malabar series exercises, New Delhi remains averse to signing a Memorandum of Agreement (a CISMoA) that would facilitate tactical communications system interoperability. Driven as much by intrusiveness concerns, New Delhi has chosen to vest dependence instead on Russias military-grade satellite navigational system which is as yet only semi-operational. That top-dollar purchases of US-origin military transport and reconnaissance aircraft have had to be consequently kitted with down-rated avionics suites, has not changed New Delhis thinking. 
	Leery that navy-to-navy fuel transfer arrangements, as practiced during the US-India Malabar series exercises might set a precedent for reciprocal fuel-sharing requests during peacetime or otherwise in the South China Sea and beyond, New Delhi has stepped back from initialing a mutual Logistics Support Agreement (LSA). Provision for logistics cooperation, it bears noting, was the rare case of an interoperability-aiding deliverable that was explicitly secured by Washington when drawing up in 2006 the Indo-US Framework for Maritime Security Cooperation. A variant of such logistics cross-sharing, particularly insofar as it relates to non-military and non-traditional security competencies in the IOR such as search and rescue, anti-piracy, etc., remains an objective worth pursuing  perhaps when the current, none-too-US-friendly Indian defense minister demits office. 

	Apprehensive that involvement of US carrier battle groups in the Malabar exercises and attendant shore leave for hundreds of US servicemen on Indian soil might create demands for SOFA-equivalent immunity protections, the exercises have been scaled down. And following a bluntly-worded demarche by Beijing in 2007 in the wake of five-party war games hosted in the Bay of Bengal, the multinational component of these exercises has been shifted out-of-area altogether  all ensuing Malabar exercises in the IOR have since been strictly US-India affairs. 

Far from suggesting a willingness to extend Indian maritime security obligations beyond the IOR, as some have inferred the trilateral Malabar exercises in the East China Sea to be, it in fact reveals an Indian disinclination to be appended to a US and allied maritime strategy in its Indian Ocean zone of core interest. Practical arms-length collaboration with, as opposed to integrating within  as has also been the pattern, in practice, with New Delhis support for US-led, international anti-piracy operations in these waters  appears to be the ceiling to such bilateral defense cooperation. 

Pursuing Geo-Political Convergence in Asia Instead 

Although it would be easy to blame New Delhis reluctance to pursue bilateral defense interoperability solely on rote attachment to an unyielding strategic autonomy, a deeper strategic calculus is in the works. As outlined in 2007 by Indias then-foreign minister at the peak of the US-Indian honeymoon, increased cooperation with each of the great global power centers had  for the first time in Indias independent history  begotten an upward spiral of improving relations with each of the other powers. The essence of Indias diplomatic strategy was to ensure that no set of great power bilateral relationships was advanced to the detriment of another. 

Conversely, to the extent that US-India defense ties, and accompanying procurement relationship, was perceived in Beijing and Moscow as a precursor to an informal military and political alignment, disenchantment in these capitals had the potential to reverse this virtuous cycle of relationships and unhinge a key pivot of New Delhis multi-vectored diplomatic strategy. Paradoxical as it might appear, Beijing (the presumptive target of such ties) and Moscow (the prospective loser from such a procurement relationship) limit the scope of Indias defense cooperation with the US. 

To the extent, further, that such ties are viewed in New Delhi as being somewhat superfluous to security requirements in its immediate maritime neighborhood, US-Indian defense cooperation that assumes the characteristics of quasi-informal military alignment will remain aspirational at best well into the future. Beijings dispatch of naval assets to protect its drilling and pipeline interests off the Burmese shoreline, as also the presence of PLAN submarines in the more enabling nautical environment of the Bay of Bengal, might alter this calculation, although those are both hypothetical at this time. 

That said, a stable geo-political balance in Asia remains the necessary condition of the Indian national interest. To this end, appetite exists in New Delhi for sharing perceptions and assessments geared toward upholding such an equilibrium  bilaterally with the US, trilaterally with Japan, as well as within the open architecture of Asian security multilateralism. The recently announced US-India-Japan senior officials-level dialog mechanism, as well as the ASEAN Defense Ministers Meeting-Plus (ADMM+) framework, provide useful venues in this regard  both to employ diplomatic pushback to check Chinese overreach (as was the case in Hanoi at the 2010 ARF summit) as well as to instill a more nuanced understanding of the possibilities, and the limits, to trilateral and regional defense and strategic cooperation in Asia. 

Broadening the conversation to cover trilateral and regional trade, financial and economic integration is also paramount, given that US-India convergence on the larger questions of the future of Asias geo-politics is unlikely in an environment lacking such co-dependencies. 

In this regard, the Obama administrations recent decision, reportedly, to invite Indias participation as an observer at the November 2011 APEC summit in Hawaii, bears commending. An equivalent effort needs to be brought to bear on New Delhi to strike down barriers within its trade, manufacturing, land use, labor, and industrial bankruptcy regime, so that a trilateral trade format involving Japanese design inputs, Indian production-shared light manufacturing and US final goods consumption demand might reinforce a Washington-Tokyo-New Delhi geo-economic co-dependency that is currently lacking. Actualizing the vast commercial potential of US-India (and Japan) civil nuclear cooperation, currently stalled at the political hurdle of liability laws, enrichment and re-processing technologies, and the not-insignificant obstacle of a meandering New Delhi-Tokyo civil nuclear cooperation negotiation, would not hurt either.

http://csis.org/files/publication/pac1138.pdf


----------



## angeldemon_007

New Delhi, July 28: The growing disconnect between A.K. Antony and the services came to the fore for the third time in two months when the defence minister told the IAF chief that he was displeased with remarks on Indian nuclear strike capabilities during the Pakistan foreign ministers visit.

Air Chief Marshal Pradeep Vasant Naik was told yesterday his statement that India will retaliate massively to any nuclear strike by Pakistan was in keeping with government policy but not with the mood that Delhi wanted to create for the talks between foreign ministers S.M. Krishna and Hina Rabbani Khar.

Antony was himself restrained in his remarks on Pakistan on Tuesday when the air chief marshal made the statement at a news conference. The defence minister had said that same morning at a ceremony marking 12 years since the Kargil war (with Pakistan) that he did not want to say anything that would vitiate the atmosphere for talks.

The air chiefs statement was also frowned upon by the foreign office. At a briefing yesterday, foreign secretary Nirupama Rao was asked to comment on his statement by a Pakistani journalist.

Rao did not refer to it directly but said: As far as the remarks that you referred to (are concerned), I would only bring you back centre stage to the discussions held between the two foreign ministers today, the very positive content of those discussions, the kind of direction that has been set as a result of these discussions. We are talking about peaceful co-existence that we need to see established between the two countries for the benefit of the two peoples. So, everything we say must keep in mind the aim that is common for both our peoples.

The military top brass does not really speak out in public. In any case, they do so on far fewer occasions than ministers, but even then there is a friction with the civilian leadership now that is hard to ignore.

In May, after army chief General V.K. Singh said  again in reply to a question  that his force had the capabilities to conduct the kind of operation that the US commandos did to track and kill Osama bin Laden in Abbottabad, Antony had told the service chiefs to reduce interacting with the media.

However, Air Chief Marshal Naik repeated on Tuesday what General Singh had said in May  that Indian forces have developed surgical strike capabilities.

In the meanwhile, the row over the army chiefs date of birth has come to a head.

Last week, Antony ordered the army to accept May 10, 1950, as General Singhs date and year of birth. The generals matriculation certificate shows that it is May 10, 1951, and he had been asking for the army records to be corrected for many years.

Antony has also stopped the army chief from going to Singapore to attend the US Army co-hosted Pacific Army Chiefs Conference after two appeals, ostensibly because Delhis defence establishment does not want to convey the impression that it is aligned with the US.

But General Singhs predecessor, General (retired) Deepak Kapoor had attended the conference both as chief and vice-chief.

Also, General Singh himself proudly sports a tag on his uniform that identifies him as ranger, an honour given to him in the US after he went through the arduous course in US military establishments.

Gap between Antony, service chiefs


----------



## angeldemon_007

Indias rise as a global power poses new challenges to Chinas interests in its near abroad. Relations between Delhi and Beijing have improved on the basis of shared economic interests, but strategic uncertainties remain, highlighted by Indias nascent alignment with the United States and Chinas nuclear partnership with Pakistan. How do Indian and Chinese strategic analysts understand each others nuclear programs and strategies? Will Chinas evolving nuclear modernization spur growth in Indias nuclear weapons program? And how will changes in the strategic dynamic between India and China impact the United States?

Lora Saalman will offer some initial findings coming out of a landmark conference on China and India: Nuclear Doctrine and Dynamics, held at the Carnegie-Tsinghua Center for Global Policy in June that involved 40 Chinese and Indian experts. An edited volume of the conference proceedings will be released in the coming months. Ashley Tellis will comment on the issues and assess implications for U.S. interests in Asia. 

http://www.carnegieendowment.org/2011/07/27/enduring-approach-to-us-russian-cooperation/3vmt


----------



## angeldemon_007

During Krishna's talks here, both sides expressed satisfaction at the momentum in ties in the past two-and-a-half years and also stressed on expanding cooperation in the field of maritime security. Krishna, who also called on Maldivian President Mohamed Nasheed yesterday, reviewed progress in bilateral ties with the leadership here, with focus on economic and defence sectors. The External Affairs Minister also visited the 26-strong Indian Coast Guard contingent in Maldives' Gan island, which has been stationed there since April last year. He appreciated their efforts in providing maritime security to the island nation. The Indian contingent also has a helicopter, the only chopper in Maldives for maritime security. The helicopter is also used in medical emergencies. India has invested around USD one billion in Maldives in the past two years years, which includes infrastructure major GMR's investment in the Male International Airport. Krishna, who was accompanied by Foreign Secretary-designate Ranjan Mathai and other MEA officials, also visited the under-construction SAARC convention centre being built in Gan. In a goodwill gesture, Krishna yesterday handed over USD 5 million in cash assistance to Maldives to organise the SAARC summit in November this year. He said that Prime Minister Manmohan Singh was looking forward to his visit to Maldives to participate in the SAARC summit.

Maldives seeks more flight connectivity with India, IBN Live News


----------



## slj753

&#27431;&#32654;&#20891;&#20107;&#25216;&#26415;&#30028;&#26377;&#19968;&#21477;&#31505;&#35805;&#65306;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#21482;&#35201;&#30524;&#30555;&#30475;&#21040;1/3&#65292;&#25163;&#23601;&#21487;&#20197;&#20570;&#21040;&#21097;&#19979;&#30340;2/3&#12290;&#32780;&#21360;&#24230;&#20154;&#21363;&#20415;&#26159;&#26159;&#20320;&#25226;&#20840;&#37096;&#30340;&#25343;&#21040;&#20182;&#20204;&#38754;&#21069;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#30340;&#25163;&#36824;&#26159;&#20316;&#19981;&#20986;&#20840;&#37096;&#30340;&#19996;&#35199;&#12290;&#36825;&#24456;&#21487;&#33021;&#23601;&#26159;&#21306;&#21035;&#12290;&#19968;&#20301;&#22312;&#21360;&#24230;&#19982;&#20013;&#22269;&#37117;&#26366;&#32463;&#24102;&#36807;&#30340;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#20891;&#20107;&#24037;&#31243;&#24072;&#35828;&#65306;&#19982;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#25171;&#20132;&#36947;&#65292;&#24456;&#23481;&#26131;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#24456;&#24555;&#23601;&#21487;&#20197;&#25509;&#21463;&#19982;&#34701;&#21512;&#20320;&#12290;&#32780;&#21360;&#24230;&#21017;&#26159;&#25130;&#28982;&#19981;&#21516;&#12290;&#20182;&#20204;&#30340;&#23553;&#38381;&#29702;&#24565;&#20170;&#22825;&#36824;&#26159;&#24182;&#27809;&#26377;&#20943;&#23569;


----------



## perplexed

slj753 said:


> &#27431;&#32654;&#20891;&#20107;&#25216;&#26415;&#30028;&#26377;&#19968;&#21477;&#31505;&#35805;&#65306;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#21482;&#35201;&#30524;&#30555;&#30475;&#21040;1/3&#65292;&#25163;&#23601;&#21487;&#20197;&#20570;&#21040;&#21097;&#19979;&#30340;2/3&#12290;&#32780;&#21360;&#24230;&#20154;&#21363;&#20415;&#26159;&#26159;&#20320;&#25226;&#20840;&#37096;&#30340;&#25343;&#21040;&#20182;&#20204;&#38754;&#21069;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#30340;&#25163;&#36824;&#26159;&#20316;&#19981;&#20986;&#20840;&#37096;&#30340;&#19996;&#35199;&#12290;&#36825;&#24456;&#21487;&#33021;&#23601;&#26159;&#21306;&#21035;&#12290;&#19968;&#20301;&#22312;&#21360;&#24230;&#19982;&#20013;&#22269;&#37117;&#26366;&#32463;&#24102;&#36807;&#30340;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#20891;&#20107;&#24037;&#31243;&#24072;&#35828;&#65306;&#19982;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#25171;&#20132;&#36947;&#65292;&#24456;&#23481;&#26131;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#24456;&#24555;&#23601;&#21487;&#20197;&#25509;&#21463;&#19982;&#34701;&#21512;&#20320;&#12290;&#32780;&#21360;&#24230;&#21017;&#26159;&#25130;&#28982;&#19981;&#21516;&#12290;&#20182;&#20204;&#30340;&#23553;&#38381;&#29702;&#24565;&#20170;&#22825;&#36824;&#26159;&#24182;&#27809;&#26377;&#20943;&#23569;


 
&#1074;&#1099; &#1085;&#1077; &#1089;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1077; &#1095;&#1091;&#1074;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1086;


----------



## jha




----------



## SpArK

'India can't claim strategic autonomy without own weapons' - Hindustan Times


----------



## kaykay

Just getting the news....a blast outside Delhi highcourt...


----------



## asad71

SpArK said:


> 'India can't claim strategic autonomy without own weapons' - Hindustan Times



You also need to ponder as to whose strategy are you talking about? "Cold Start" is an MNC promoted strategy to make India fight Pakistan for a limited time till these MNCs force a cease-fire through their agents like Obama. Indo-Pak top commanders have been brain washed systematically through all the courses/seminars/training they attend in the West. They cannot think beyond what has been planted into their brains. The present set of Indian Chiefs are all Western kids led by the Air Chief who also has an Israeli input.

*Remember: A dead customer means no future business.*


----------



## ptltejas

Military Ties Unlimited. India and Israel | ShahidulNews


----------



## Thundersword

^^^chetak 
NEW DELHI (PTI): Plans of IAF and the Indian Army to replace their fleet of ageing Cheetah and Chetak helicopters with 197 new light choppers have hit a roadblock with the Department of Defence Finance raising objections over the field evaluation trials in the tender.

The induction of these 197 choppers, of which over 130 will go to the army and the remaining will be operated by the air force, has already been delayed by over four years as a previous tender in this regard had to be cancelled at the last stage after certain problems in the process.

Trials in the tender were completed with European Eurocopter AS-550 Fennec and Russian Kamov-226 Sergei at different locations by December last year.

Sources said the Defence Finance wing raised objections over the trial process where one of the requirements in the tender to land at a helipad at over 15,000 feet and take off the next day without external power was not fulfilled.

The trials conducted by army showed that they were held at 12,000 feet as it did not have a helipad at 15,000 feet altitude, they said.

Defence Ministry officials said the objections raised by the Defence Finance were "minor" and the contract would progress further in "near future".

The tender to procure these 197 choppers has been marred by delays earlier also as the winter trials were held almost six months after schedule.

One of the three companies to receive the RFP was Agusta Westland and was ejected out of the race by the army due to its non-compliance with service requirements.
SIGH!!!! when is that NEAR FUTURE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatman17

*India struggles to break free of imports*


India's state-run military-industrial complex is an industry-in-the-making capable of licensed manufacture but limited development.

Rahul Bedi reports 



India's Ministry of Defence (MoD) is struggling to break free from its decades-long dependence on imported materiel by developing indigenous capabilities to replace the military's predominantly Soviet and Russian equipment. It is proving to be a struggle. 

"With the MoD floundering to lay the foundations for a robust military-industrial base or cutting-edge defence research and development [R&D] by involving the private sector in a big way, India will continue to import huge quantities of armaments and military subsystems for a long, long time to come," said the Comptroller and Auditor General's (CAG's) August 2010 report. For example, the imported content in the country's three major 'indigenous' platforms -* the Tejas light combat aircraft, Arjun main battle tank (MBT) and Dhruv advanced light helicopter - averages about 60 per cent, reaching almost 90 per cent for the Dhruv, according to the CAG. Since all three platforms exceed the 50 per cent ceiling on imported content, they cannot be designated as indigenous*. 

Even the Indian Navy (IN), credited with attempting to methodically indigenise its warship building, merely integrates most imported equipment in the 39 vessels currently being constructed. Additionally, official and industry sources have admitted that, with regard to warship and aircraft construction, India has indigenised barely five per cent of its component requirements with, the remainder being sourced from overseas. 

*According to official estimates, India imports over 74 per cent of its defence equipment despite successive governmental assertions that the country would become largely self-reliant in this field by 2005*. This is a shortcoming that Defence Minister A K Antony recently admitted was "shameful and dangerous", even though efforts to indigenise manufacturing are beset by cumbersome and complex bureaucratic procedures, technological over-reach and limited R&D. 

"India has not been able to produce a single defence system with cutting-edge technology, with every critical item being imported," said former major general Mrinal Suman, one of India's foremost experts on military offsets and the domestic defence industry, in July. 

As an example, he said that exports from India's 39 Ordnance Factory Board units and eight defence public sector units fell from INR410 million (USD9.11 million) in 2008-09 to just INR122 million in 2009-10, reflecting the "nature and quality of items being produced". These included boots, uniforms, belts and low-technology ordnance. 

A recent report published in early 2011 by the Confederation of Indian Industry and global financial consultants KPMG revealed that India had confirmed USD25 billion worth of military purchases since 2007, of which the Indian Air Force's (IAF's) share was USD17.46 billion, the IN's USD6.16 billion, the army's USD420 million and the Indian Coast Guard's USD616 million. "Over the past decade India has been in the process of undertaking one of the largest procurement cycles in the world," the study reported, adding that the country was expected to ink defence deals worth about USD42 billion in the near future. These include the USD10 billion contract for 126 Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) (a purchase that is expected to increase to 200 fighter aircraft worth over USD16 billion), 145 BAE Systems M777 155 mm/39 calibre lightweight howitzers, Laser Inertial Artillery Pointing Systems for USD647 million and 197 light observation helicopters for the IAF and the Army Aviation Corps estimated at USD600-700 million. 

Meanwhile, 10 Boeing C-17 Globemaster III airlifters, six C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft (with repeat orders under discussion for both), 22 attack and 15 heavy-lift helicopters and a number of combat aircraft engines make up the IAF's list of purchases that have either been concluded or are under various stages of evaluation. 

Additionally, the MoD's yearly proliferating outlay to procure platforms and force multipliers also necessitates the import of airborne early warning and control aircraft, long-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft and aircraft carrier-based fighters. 

The import list also includes frigates, submarines, an aircraft carrier, MBTs, howitzers, unmanned aerial vehicles, infantry equipment and assorted missiles and ordnance for which the capital outlay is projected to double to more than USD30 billion by 2012, climbing to about USD100 billion by 2022. 

However, only a limited proportion of this requirement is likely to be locally developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), which is struggling to maintain its relevance as the country's main weapon designer. "Our [defence] industry has been in the habit of taking transfer of technology and building under licence until the product dies a technological death," the former secretary of defence production, R K Singh, said in 2010. "There is no expenditure on R&D and no technology absorption." 

*Since the most important equipment components come from abroad, the vendor can turn off the switch any time, said Singh*, adding that if India wanted to emerge as a world power its indigenous defence industry has to start developing its own weapon systems in partnership with the MoD. In a recent effort to move towards this goal, the revised Defence Procurement Procedures document that regulates India's materiel acquisitions and defence production policy has included a 'buy and make [Indian]' option to the existing 'buy', 'make', or 'buy and make' categories. Under this new category, Indian companies, including some from the private sector, would be issued tenders following clearance from the Defence Acquisition Council, headed by the defence minister. If short-listed, they would need to form joint ventures with original equipment manufacturers to execute the contract. 

It is anticipated that some future tenders like the Future Infantry Combat Vehicle and Future MBT would be issued to these Indian companies and not to original equipment manufacturers, requiring them to have a minimum 50 per cent indigenous content. If implemented, armament industry sources said this new category could allay private industry fears regarding substantial R&D investment without firm order guarantees: a situation almost certain to render their participation commercially untenable. The MoD is also expected to contribute towards R&D. 

Another method to kick-start indigenous defence manufacturing capability considered was the transfer of technology through mandatory offsets - 30 per cent in all military contracts over INR3 billion, rising to 50 per cent in some instances like the MMRCA tender. 

India does not accept technology transfer against offsets, leaving it to overseas vendors to choose offset programmes. Consequently, each vendor opts for offset activities that are easy to implement, thereby depriving India's moribund defence industry of desperately needed technology and expertise. 

Rahul Bedi is a Correspondent, based ináNew Delhi


----------



## Splurgenxs

^^^
Kindly give this drivel a link as well,

cus i fr one could find anything similar.


----------



## White Lightning

*India to Buy 71 More Russian Mi-17 V5 Helicopters*






The Indian Air Force (IAF) is planning to procure 71 more Mi-17 V5 helicopters, including 12 for the Ministry of Home Affairs, the Business Standard daily reported on Monday. These would be in addition to the 80 already ordered from Russia. 

Of the 71 helicopters to be ordered, 59 would be provided to the IAF for replacing its old Mi-8 and Mi-17IV choppers and six would go to the Border Security Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

fatman17 said:


> *India struggles to break free of imports*
> 
> 
> India's state-run military-industrial complex is an industry-in-the-making capable of licensed manufacture but limited development.
> 
> Rahul Bedi reports
> 
> 
> 
> India's Ministry of Defence (MoD) is struggling to break free from its decades-long dependence on imported materiel by developing indigenous capabilities to replace the military's predominantly Soviet and Russian equipment. It is proving to be a struggle.
> 
> "With the MoD floundering to lay the foundations for a robust military-industrial base or cutting-edge defence research and development [R&D] by involving the private sector in a big way, India will continue to import huge quantities of armaments and military subsystems for a long, long time to come," said the Comptroller and Auditor General's (CAG's) August 2010 report. For example, the imported content in the country's three major 'indigenous' platforms -* the Tejas light combat aircraft, Arjun main battle tank (MBT) and Dhruv advanced light helicopter - averages about 60 per cent, reaching almost 90 per cent for the Dhruv, according to the CAG. Since all three platforms exceed the 50 per cent ceiling on imported content, they cannot be designated as indigenous*.
> 
> Even the Indian Navy (IN), credited with attempting to methodically indigenise its warship building, merely integrates most imported equipment in the 39 vessels currently being constructed. Additionally, official and industry sources have admitted that, with regard to warship and aircraft construction, India has indigenised barely five per cent of its component requirements with, the remainder being sourced from overseas.
> 
> *According to official estimates, India imports over 74 per cent of its defence equipment despite successive governmental assertions that the country would become largely self-reliant in this field by 2005*. This is a shortcoming that Defence Minister A K Antony recently admitted was "shameful and dangerous", even though efforts to indigenise manufacturing are beset by cumbersome and complex bureaucratic procedures, technological over-reach and limited R&D.
> 
> "India has not been able to produce a single defence system with cutting-edge technology, with every critical item being imported," said former major general Mrinal Suman, one of India's foremost experts on military offsets and the domestic defence industry, in July.
> 
> As an example, he said that exports from India's 39 Ordnance Factory Board units and eight defence public sector units fell from INR410 million (USD9.11 million) in 2008-09 to just INR122 million in 2009-10, reflecting the "nature and quality of items being produced". These included boots, uniforms, belts and low-technology ordnance.
> 
> A recent report published in early 2011 by the Confederation of Indian Industry and global financial consultants KPMG revealed that India had confirmed USD25 billion worth of military purchases since 2007, of which the Indian Air Force's (IAF's) share was USD17.46 billion, the IN's USD6.16 billion, the army's USD420 million and the Indian Coast Guard's USD616 million. "Over the past decade India has been in the process of undertaking one of the largest procurement cycles in the world," the study reported, adding that the country was expected to ink defence deals worth about USD42 billion in the near future. These include the USD10 billion contract for 126 Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) (a purchase that is expected to increase to 200 fighter aircraft worth over USD16 billion), 145 BAE Systems M777 155 mm/39 calibre lightweight howitzers, Laser Inertial Artillery Pointing Systems for USD647 million and 197 light observation helicopters for the IAF and the Army Aviation Corps estimated at USD600-700 million.
> 
> Meanwhile, 10 Boeing C-17 Globemaster III airlifters, six C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft (with repeat orders under discussion for both), 22 attack and 15 heavy-lift helicopters and a number of combat aircraft engines make up the IAF's list of purchases that have either been concluded or are under various stages of evaluation.
> 
> Additionally, the MoD's yearly proliferating outlay to procure platforms and force multipliers also necessitates the import of airborne early warning and control aircraft, long-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft and aircraft carrier-based fighters.
> 
> The import list also includes frigates, submarines, an aircraft carrier, MBTs, howitzers, unmanned aerial vehicles, infantry equipment and assorted missiles and ordnance for which the capital outlay is projected to double to more than USD30 billion by 2012, climbing to about USD100 billion by 2022.
> 
> However, only a limited proportion of this requirement is likely to be locally developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), which is struggling to maintain its relevance as the country's main weapon designer. "Our [defence] industry has been in the habit of taking transfer of technology and building under licence until the product dies a technological death," the former secretary of defence production, R K Singh, said in 2010. "There is no expenditure on R&D and no technology absorption."
> 
> *Since the most important equipment components come from abroad, the vendor can turn off the switch any time, said Singh*, adding that if India wanted to emerge as a world power its indigenous defence industry has to start developing its own weapon systems in partnership with the MoD. In a recent effort to move towards this goal, the revised Defence Procurement Procedures document that regulates India's materiel acquisitions and defence production policy has included a 'buy and make [Indian]' option to the existing 'buy', 'make', or 'buy and make' categories. Under this new category, Indian companies, including some from the private sector, would be issued tenders following clearance from the Defence Acquisition Council, headed by the defence minister. If short-listed, they would need to form joint ventures with original equipment manufacturers to execute the contract.
> 
> It is anticipated that some future tenders like the Future Infantry Combat Vehicle and Future MBT would be issued to these Indian companies and not to original equipment manufacturers, requiring them to have a minimum 50 per cent indigenous content. If implemented, armament industry sources said this new category could allay private industry fears regarding substantial R&D investment without firm order guarantees: a situation almost certain to render their participation commercially untenable. The MoD is also expected to contribute towards R&D.
> 
> Another method to kick-start indigenous defence manufacturing capability considered was the transfer of technology through mandatory offsets - 30 per cent in all military contracts over INR3 billion, rising to 50 per cent in some instances like the MMRCA tender.
> 
> India does not accept technology transfer against offsets, leaving it to overseas vendors to choose offset programmes. Consequently, each vendor opts for offset activities that are easy to implement, thereby depriving India's moribund defence industry of desperately needed technology and expertise.
> 
> Rahul Bedi is a Correspondent, based ináNew Delhi


 
It is from the Jane's defence weekly .

There are only two options for India - keep importing stuff and remain dependent on foreigners or its high time we allow private players to enter this area in a big way .

i just don't trust the government with anything .


----------



## Yeti

OIS Advanced Technology and Alligator Designs announces relationship for Defence Offsets

OIS Advanced Technology becomes Prime for Alligator Designs' Products & Services in the area of Avionics, Naval and Ground Transportable Applications to help satisfy India Defence Offsets obligations.


New Delhi, Delhi, March 25, 2012 /India PRwire/ -- OIS Advanced Technology (OIS-AT) and Alligator Designs have entered into a relationship where OIS-AT acts as the prime for products of Alligator Designs to international OEM suppliers who have a Defence Offset obligation against the supplies to Indian Defence Forces.

"We are pleased that Alligator Designs(AD)has chosen to enter into a relationship with OIS Advanced Technology where OIS-AT markets and supplies AD's products to the international OEM who either anticipates or has a Defence Offset obligation", said Sanjay Bhandari, Chairman and Managing Director of OIS Advanced Technology.

"We are looking forward to OIS-AT's marketing and sales of our products for the Defence Offset requirements of international OEMs. OIS-AT's team and technology capabilities are center to our decision in entering into a relationship for the burgeoning Defence Offset market in India", said Mr. NitinGupta, Director of Alligator Designs.

Offsets are obligatory countertrade mechanism to drive investments of at least 30% of large global defence acquisitions into building India nascent defence industrial base. India's Defence Offset policy requires international bidders of large defence capital programs to address to an offset obligation via investments or purchase, including a set of other related provisions. These obligations are typically satisfied via purchases of defence, civil aviation and homeland security related products and services by these international suppliers.

Notes to Editor

About OIS Advanced Technology Pvt. Ltd (OIS-AT)

OIS-AT is a broad based technology company involved in manufacturing, research and development, marketing and maintenance of advanced technology products and services. It collaborates with various other technology companies to deliver prime solutions to international OEM suppliers that have an Offset obligation. OIS-AT is at Cash Advance | Debt Consolidation | Insurance | Free Credit Report | Cell Phones at Ois-At.com and info@ois-at.com.

About Alligator Designs Pvt. Ltd.

Alligator Designs has proven capabilities in design and manufacturing of Electro-mechanical Sub-systems integrating Embedded computing, Sensor and Signal Processing Hardware deployable for Defence & Aerospace applications. It can provide custom design & services in Backplane design, processor board design, Power Supplies and signal conditioning modules. The System Integration capabilities include ATRs, Racks Command Consoles, Display, Device Drivers &Application Software etc. Alligator Designs is at www.alligatordesigns.com 


OIS Advanced Technology and Alligator Designs announces relationship for Defence Offsets


----------



## Yeti

Hyderabad: An Indian-promoted aviation company in New Zealand is developing what it claims to be the world's first Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) for cloud seeding.

Auckland-based Apeiron Aerospace, an innovative aerospace company focussed on delivering technology to the global UAV sector, has designed a tactical UAV system for cloud seeding as the existing process involving manned aircraft endangers the lives of pilots.

"There is a need for UAVs for cloud seeding. It is a question of pilot's life. It becomes very difficult to control the aircraft in high turbulence," Sanjeev Rao, director, Apeiron Aerospace, said.

The firm floated by him last year exhibited its model at India Aviation 2012 here recently. Apeiron, which has tied up with Bangalore-based Krishi Air Private Limited, feels there is a market for such UAVs in India.

"Manned aircraft are being used for cloud seeding. The pilot has to agree to go into the clouds which is very dangerous. Usually they don't want to go," he said.






Rao said the design exhibited at the air show was a robust one. The UAV can fly into the cloud, do the seeding and fly out.

The design was prepared six months ago, but a prototype is expected to be ready in another six to eight months. It will then be flight tested.

Besides India, the company is looking at other Asian, European, American and Australian markets.

The company is also coming out with different variants of tactical UAV system, which can be used for intelligence gathering, surveillance and reconnaissance.

Apeiron will display its variants for the military at the Defexpo-2012 to be held at Delhi from March 29. He feels there is a huge market for UAVs in India, especially the military market.

"The army, coast guard and the Navy need UAVs. There is definitely a market in India and I am hopeful that we will be able to strike a deal."

He pointed out that unlike the US and Europe, India has a fewer UAVs, but there is huge requirement of the same in India. He hoped that regulations would be relaxed to facilitate the growth of the UAV sector.

The price of an UAV to be manufactured by Apeiron ranges between $500,000 and $750,000 depending on the requirement of the customer, endurance, range and the propulsion.

The Apeiron UAV system, which includes both hand-launched and rapid response, can be used for applications like pipeline and agriculture monitoring, search and rescue, border and maritime patrol besides meteorological research and practice and defence.



Indian-run NZ firm designs UAV for cloud seeding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Restructuring of HAL*


> The government has decided to restructure the Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL) and an expert group under the Chairmanship of BK Chaturvedi has been nominated to recommend the possible suggestion and recommendation for the restructuring of HAL.
> 
> *Private sector participation will lead to greater competitiveness and much needed additional capacity creation in the defence sector. *
> 
> This information was given by minister of State for defence Shri MM Pallam Raju in written reply to Shri Rama Chandra Khuntia in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## tatasteel

With defence technology projects worth Rs 80,000 crore being implemented now, the Defence Research and Development Organisation is looking for augmenting its manpower.
The DRDO has decided to recruit at least 150-200 scientists each year for the next two to three years, for which it is awaiting government clearance, its Director-General Dr V K Saraswat said in Dhamra.
&#8220;The value of the projects which we are working on now has gone up from about Rs 30,000 crore a few years ago to almost Rs 80,000 crore now. Obviously when you handle this much, you need a really big multiplication of resources,&#8221; said Saraswat.

He said the projects which were being implemented now involved both strategic and tactical areas and were fairly large in numbers.
The top scientist, who is also the scientific advisor to the Defence Minister, pointed out that they had initiated operations in new areas, low-intensity ones in particular, like cyber security and energy.
With 52 laboratories spread all over India, DRDO already has a strong team of about 7,600 scientists working on various areas of military technology.
They undertake design and development leading to production of world-class weapon systems and allied equipment according to the needs of the defence forces.

Rs 80,000 crore projects at hand, DRDO looking for scientists - India News - IBNLive


----------



## kaykay

dont know where to post it....so I am posting it here!!!!!...

https://p.twimg.com/AwQMADwCMAEEwQR.jpg:medium

People of Kashmir have blackened the face of the separatist leader Shabir Shah who was one considered as the supreme leader of the separatist movement of Kashmir. Shabir Shah was beaten and his face blackened by the people of Kashmir and shame on the biased media not a single media outlet reported this change in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

great to see the response of kashmiris......they did good and what this guy deserved!!!!!!...lolz


----------



## arp2041

*Over Rs.5,000 crore more approved for defence network*

The government Tuesday approved an additional Rs.5,236 crore for the Defence Optical Fibre Cable network, which will provide a communications backbone for the armed forces.According to an official release here, the Cabinet Committee on Infrastructure approved the enhancement of budget of the project by Rs.5,236 crore for laying of alternate communication network for defence services over and above Rs.8,098 crore already approved by the CCI.

The cost estimate of the project escalated by due to change in specifications and other requirements emanating from the user.

The network will be implemented by Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL) in 36 months.

Over Rs.5,000 crore more approved for defence network | idrw.org


----------



## arp2041

*Mission Requirements Of India's Rustom-2 UAV*






The Rustom-2, India's Predator-like long endurance hunter-killer drone effort, under the Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE), is set to begin flight testing in February 2014. This official slide here throws more light on the platform's intended capabilities, including extended loiter. It's also the first that depicts the Rustom-2 in its stated role as a strike platform.

ADE chief P.S. Krishnan recently told reporters that ten Rustom-2 platforms were being built on order at a cost of approximately $350-million.

Livefist: Mission Requirements Of India's Rustom-2 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sergi

kaykay said:


> dont know where to post it....so I am posting it here!!!!!...
> 
> https://p.twimg.com/AwQMADwCMAEEwQR.jpg:medium
> 
> People of Kashmir have blackened the face of the separatist leader Shabir Shah who was one considered as the supreme leader of the separatist movement of Kashmir. Shabir Shah was beaten and his face blackened by the people of Kashmir and shame on the biased media not a single media outlet reported this change in Kashmir.


Separate thread would have been better under the TItle " message of People of India to Separetist"


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Air Force ahead with over 10 percent women officers*
New Delhi : Women officers in the Indian army, navy and air force constitute only *3.3, 3.9 and 10.4 percent of the officer cadre respectively* and these figures were achieved within 20 years from when they were first recruited, parliament was informed Wednesday.
Defence Minister A.K. Antony said in a written reply in the Rajya Sabha that the representation of women in the armed forces has been progressively increasing since their first recruitment in 1992-93.
"At present, the percentage of women officers in army, navy and air force, excluding medical streams, is 3.3 percent, 3.9 per cent and 10.04 percent respectively," Antony said.
"The representation of women officers in the armed forces has increased progressively over the years," the minister added.
To another query on the same subject, the minister said the number of women officers in the army is 1,214, in the navy 302 and the air force 1,079. At present, the existing strength of the army is 36,788 officers, the navy 7,744 and the air force 10,747. There is a shortfall of 13,000 officers across the three services.
These figures are excluding the medical stream women officers.
Women officers are inducted in the branches open to them within the overall authorised strength of officers' cadre of respective service, based on merit on an all- India basis.
"There is no separate fixed sanctioned strength for women officers in the armed forces," he added.
Noting that a fresh policy on induction of women officers was laid down last November, Antony said it was issued after considering the paper submitted by a high-level tri-service committee with the approval of the chiefs of staff committee.
"There is an endeavour to fill up the vacancies of officers from amongst eligible candidates, which is a continuous and an ongoing process," Antony said.
Barring the medical stream, women officers are inducted on short service commissions in certain branches of the three armed forces.
In the army, women officers are recruited in the Signals, Engineers, Army Aviation, Army Air Defence, Electronics and Mechanical Engineers, Army Service Corps, Army Ordnance Corps, Intelligence Corps, Army Education Corps and Judge Advocate General branches.
In the navy, they are inducted into the Judge Advocate General, Logistics, Observer, Air Traffic Controller, Naval Constructor and Education branches.
In the air force, though, women officers are recruited in all branches and streams, except the fighter stream of the flying branch.


----------



## kurup

Tatra impasse to hit projects: DRDO

The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has cautioned the Indian Army and Ministry of Defence (MoD) that a lack of decision on procurement of Tatra trucks could delay several critical modernisation projects.

In a letter to the Army Chief and senior officers of both the Army and MoD dated October 10, DRDO Chief Controller, Research and Development (Armament and Combat Engineering), S Sundaresh cautioned that finding a replacement for the Tatra platform could delay ongoing projects.

In an annexure to his two-page letter, Sundaresh gave a detailed break-up of the projects and ongoing trials that use the Tatra platform and the estimated delay in case the latter has to be replaced. He put the requirement of trucks at approximately 1,300 for the completed projects and for those in an advanced stage of research. If a new vehicle has to be tested and inducted, there would be a considerable lack in timely delivery, the Chief Controller has said.

Among the projects Sundaresh listed as dependent on a Tatra vehicle were mobile bridges  Sarvatra  as well as Pinaka, Brahmos and Akash missiles (for their launch platforms).

The DRDO estimates a delay of three-four years in case of ongoing projects and of one-two years in the case of trial projects. A DRDO spokesperson said: The DRDOs decision to use Tatra was purely based on the reason that it was an in-service vehicle.

A delay in resolving the impasse could also have an adverse financial impact on Bharat Earth Movers Ltd, the lead integrator for the missile projects.

The procurement of Tatra vehicles was put in abeyance after then Army chief V K Singh alleged that he was offered Rs 14 crore to clear 1,676 of the trucks. Incidentally, highly placed Army sources said that in a file noting, Gen (retd) Singh had written that despite the controversy, the ongoing projects should continue.

The MoD is understood to have sought the views of its chief vigilance officer.

Tatra impasse to hit projects: DRDO - Indian Express

'Technology skills significant for modern-day warfare'

PUNE: General officer commanding of 12 Corps Lt Gen M M S Rai has stressed the significance of technology skills in modern-day warfare.

He was addressing the passing out parade of the Technical Entry Scheme (TES) 20 Course of the Cadets Training Wing (CTW) at the College of Military Engineering (CME) here on Saturday.

Lt Gen Rai, who is also the colonel commandant of the Bombay Sappers, exhorted the gentlemen cadets (GCs) to imbibe the virtues of valour and sacrifice of the Indian Army. He stressed the need for all round development, impeccable qualities and a deep sense of responsibility and devotion to the nation.

In the parade that marked a culmination of their technical and military training at the CTW, a total of 123 GCs march passed the saluting dais. Of these, 29 GCs represented the TES 20 course.

The parade was commanded by wing cadet captain Jayesh Rana. Wing cadet quarter master Anand Prakash Mishra was awarded the coveted commandant's gold medal for being first in overall order of merit.

Wing cadet adjutant Jivitesh Razora bagged the silver medal for best all round gentlemen cadet as well as the Rajput regiment gold medal for scoring the maximum marks in outdoor training. Gentlemen cadet Harsh Tangar was awarded best sportsman medal for excellent performance in the games field.

The General Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Army Training Command's banner was awarded to the 'Bravo' platoon for overall championship.

'Technology skills significant for modern-day warfare' - Times Of India


----------



## kurup

Communication tools reduced defence gaps: Antony

Defence Minister AK Antony on Thursday said, as the tactical domain is extremely fragile, with rapid mobility in a hostile and dynamic environment, modern day communication tools have reduced the gap between strategic, operational and tactical domains.

Inaugurating the two-day International Seminar and Exposition Defcom India-2012 here, he said the single biggest challenge facing societies and nations is the vulnerability of communication and network devices to attacks, or threats in the electronic, cyber as well as the physical domain.

Antony said that over the last few years, some progress has been made in developing a Tactical Communication System (TCS).

&#8220;It is an ideal opportunity for the Indian industry and Research & Development (R&D) organisations to come forward and provide latest solutions to the challenges being faced in Tactical Communication,&#8221; said Antony.

The traditional knowledge and wisdom inherent in Indian culture, as well as software skills must be blended with manufacturing abilities to get the best results, he added.

Antony said that various committees and joint interest groups have been formed in an effort to build futuristic and indigenous solutions to communication challenges.

However, this is only a starting point and a lot more needs to be done. Initiatives taken today will surely empower the nation further in the field of information technology, communication, electronics and cyber security, the minister said.

Chief of Army Staff General Bikram Singh, in his address, said that the guiding objective is to achieve self-reliance and technical sovereignty in TCS through indigenization of designs and standards.

He said that while there are challenges in realizing the objective, the army, industry and academia should indeed look at the emerging opportunities in the ICTEC domain.

Singh said the Tactical Communications Network has to be dynamic and resilient with multiple redundancies.

Communication tools reduced defence gaps: Antony | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

State-of-art communication networks needed for defence: Antony 

New Delhi, Nov 8 (IANS) Defence Minister A.K. Antony Thursday stressed the need to combine the country's software development skills with indigenous manufacturing to provide state-of-the art communication systems for the armed forces.

"The single biggest challenge facing societies and nations is the vulnerability of communication and network devices to attacks, or threats in the electronic, cyber as well as the physical domain," Antony said in his address at the inaugural session of two-day Defcom India 2012 seminar here.

According to Antony, indigenisation of information, communication, electronics and cyber technologies for the defence forces is required urgently as the tactical communications environment is becoming increasingly dynamic.

"Industry and development organisations have a key role in modernising and indigenising Indian army's tactical communications system (TCS) and network centric operations," Antony said.

The seminar is being jointly organised by the integrated headquarter of the defence ministry, the corps of signals of the army and the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII).

Antony added that decision makers in the armed forces should be able to receive reliable and actionable information under all circumstances, which only a robust TCS can deliver.

Corroborating Antony's views, Army Chief General Bikram Singh said there is a need to achieve self-reliance and technical sovereignty in TCS through indigenisation of designs and standards.

"While the transition to the TCS environment will be gradual, it is important that the soldier in the battle space does not have to deal with multiple communication devices," General Singh said.

"The overall aim should be to develop reliable, mobile, high-speed convergence networks that are inter-operable with even legacy systems and function in a joint services environment," he added.

State-of-art communication networks needed for defence: Antony


----------



## arp2041

Cut in Defence Budget 2012-13: Prospects and Consequences | Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses


----------



## kurup

1962 Maharashtra documents show anti-China mood

People of Maharashtra, especially Mumbai, had reacted with anger in the wake of the Chinese aggression against India in 1962, coupled with strong anti-communist feelings, old documents released by Raj Bhavan here Tuesday have revealed.

A fortnightly report, of historic significance, was sent by the then officiating state governor chief justice H.K. Chainani to then president S. Radhakrishnan in the immediate aftermath of the India-China war.

Chief Justice Chainani was officiating governor between Oct 7 and Nov 27, 1962 following the demise of governor P. Subbarayan, and had penned the report Nov 1, 1962, the archives released here said.

&#8220;The people of Maharashtra have responded whole-heartedly to the call of the prime minister to make a united and determined effort to oust the Chinese aggressor from our northern frontiers. They are fully alive to the obligation imposed upon us to defend our land and our freedom,&#8221; said the report to the president.

The then chief minister Y.B. Chavan Oct 27, 1962 had convened an all-party meeting, including communists, prominent industrialists and citizens, where it was decided to form citizens&#8217; committees at the state and city levels and in every Mumbai ward.

The committees were entrusted with collecting funds, keeping the public morale up and, besides co-ordinating activities of various other organisations, ensuring that anti-social elements did not take advantage of the emergency situation.Two days later, Chavan announced a 36-member citizens&#8217; defence committee for Mumbai with himself as its chairman.

On Oct 29 (Diwali), processions were taken out all over Mumbai and over 100,000 people converged at the historic Girgaum Chowpatty. A public meeting was addressed by the chief minister and leaders of all political parties, barring the communists, the report said.

The popular feeling against the communists was so strong that when P.K. Atre, an editor of a local Marathi paper, was seen by the crowds they became restless and demonstrated against him.

The protest died down only after the chief minister &#8220;made a personal appeal to their sense of discipline and assured them that Mr. Atre would not speak at the meeting. The citizens of Bombay (now, Mumbai) expressed their firm determination to resist Chinese aggression and to drive them out from the soil of India&#8221;, the report said.

Later in the meeting, the chief minister announced an immediate five-point programme for Bombay people, including raising a Rs.100 million first instalment towards the National Defence Fund (NDF), collection of workers&#8217; wages and employers&#8217; profits of one extra working day per month, blood donation drives, abstention from strikes or lock-outs, increase in production and prevention of hoarding and price rises.

The chief minister read out a pledge on this in Hindi and it was repeated by the entire gathering in perfect discipline. Interestingly, barely a fortnight later Nov 14, 1962, Chavan was inducted into the union cabinet as defence minister after the resignation of V.K. Krishnan Menon.

Similar meetings were held in Poona (now Pune) and other cities, besides demonstrations in other cities, towns and villages, donations started pouring in and large quantities of blood was donated for the Indian soldiers fighting on the war front, the report said.

Various labour unions resolved to abstain from strikes then and some directed their members to donate one day&#8217;s wage to the NDF. &#8220;All the parties, except a section of the Communists, are now united in a common determination to defend the country and its freedom,&#8221; acting governor Chainani said.

He added that the people also welcomed prime minister Jawaharlal Nehru&#8217;s decision to take over the defence portfolio and there was widespread feeling that retired military officers like Gen. K.M. Cariappa and Gen. K.S. Thimayya should be recalled to duty to utilise their knowledge and experience in defending the country.

In view of the critical situation, the government also decided to convene the winter session of state legislature in Mumbai, instead of Nagpur, the state&#8217;s second capital, from Nov 19 that year, the report said.

Meanwhile, thousands of Mumbaikars from all walks of life, including students, were ready to offer their services to defend the country.

There was a huge rush at the Apollo Bunder Army Recruitment Centre Oct 29 with long queues, the huge rush saw some wooden gates broken and police summoned to control the restive crowds, the report said.

1962 Maharashtra documents show anti-China mood | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

NCC celebrates its 64th Raising Day in Capital

*National Cadet Corps (NCC), the largest uniformed youth organisation in the world, celebrated its 64th anniversary on Saturday with traditional fervour.*
At headquarters level, the raising day function was marked by paying homage at the Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, to the martyrs of the Indian Defence forces.

Wreaths were laid on behalf of the 17 Directorates of the NCC throughout the country, cadets, associated NCC officers and the three services. Defence Secretary, Shashi Kant Sharma, the chief guest, along with Lt Gen PS Bhalla, AVSM Director General National Cadet Corps, laid a wreath on behalf of the entire NCC fraternity.

Apart from Delhi, the NCC raising day is also celebrated in all state capitals, where cadets participate in march past, cultural activities and social development programmes.


NCC celebrates its 64th Raising Day in Capital - Hindustan Times


----------



## kurup

BSF spent over Rs.2,300 crore on upgrade from 2002-11


In its attempt to modernise and upgrade, the Border Security Force (BSF) conceived and executed a financial outlay of Rs.2,330.85 crore from 2002-11, an official said Thursday.

Due consideration was given while drawing up the plan to achieve an edge over the counterparts in neighbouring countries in terms of equipment and technology, said BSF Director General U.K. Bansal an annual conference here.

The conference came ahead of the BSF completing 47 years of service Dec 1, Bansal said.

He said that latest weapons, surveillance equipments &#8211; including recce and observation systems, watercrafts and information and technology equipment were procured between 2002-11 to enhance the BSF&#8217;s capability.

BSF spent over Rs.2,300 crore on upgrade from 2002-11 | idrw.org


----------



## arp2041

India&#39;s Civil Nuclear Energy Programme [2012] - AA Me, IN


----------



## SpArK




----------



## kaykay

www.thehindu.com/news/national/bel-...icle4185502.ece/?maneref=http://t.co/wBXSpLHW

A MoU signed between Bharat Electronics Ltd. (BEL)
and Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) has set the
stage for joint development and indigenous
production of a set of Long Range Surface-to-Air
Missiles (LR-SAMs) to defend Indian warships from
enemy attack. BEL will be the lead integrator of this set of missiles
and produce some of the major sub-systems, the
company announced on Monday. LR-SAMs, along with MR-SAMs (Medium Range
SAMs) for the IAF, is among the major pursuits of
the Defence Research and Development
Organisation (DRDO), which is said to be developing
some of them, also in a tie-up with IAI, at a cost of
over around Rs. 2,500 crore. It is based on Israel&#8217;s Barak missile system and will
give the country an advanced, seeker-based missile
capability. Indian missiles are &#8216;guided&#8217; and the
country does not have the &#8216;seeker&#8217; technology that
enables a missile to home in on the target. The LR-SAM would track and engage multiple
targets simultaneously over a 70-km range,
defence sources said. The project could span five to eight years. &#8216;Significant step&#8217; President and CEO of the Tel Aviv-based IAI Joseph
Weiss described the move as &#8220;a significant step
forward in our joint work with India.&#8221; BEL was a
strategic partner and this would enhance the IAI&#8217;s
ability to provide high quality solutions and service
to the Indian defence services. BEL&#8217;s Director (Marketing) H.N. Ramakrishna, who
signed the MoU in Tel Aviv on December 5, was
quoted as saying: &#8220;We see the IAI as a strategic
partner with a wide range of potential joint
activities. This MoU demonstrates that BEL and the
IAI can work closely together on the most sophisticated and advanced programmes, for the
mutual benefit of both companies.&#8221; DRDO would
continue to guide the activity.Boaz Levy, Director
General of Air & Missile Defense Systems division of
the IAI, signed the memorandum in the presence of
Mr. Weiss and Eli Alfassi, Corporate VP, India Operations.


----------



## arp2041

Use Of Composites In India&#39;s Aircraft Programs - SARAS & LCA Tejas - AA Me, IN


----------



## Ankit_Pujari

makes some interesting points. Very long though. Interesting footnotes

National Security And 'Nuclear Deterrence' In The Indian Subcontinent - AA Me, IN


----------



## kurup

*BrahMos chief to be conferred "Padma Bhushan"*






Dr. A. Sivathanu Pillai, Distinguished Scientist & Chief Executive Officer & Managing Director, BrahMos Aerospace.


NEW DELHI (BNS): Dr. A Sivathanu Pillai, Distinguished Scientist and Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director, BrahMos Aerospace, will be conferred the "Padma Bhushan" for distinguished service of high order.

The Indian Ministry of Home Affairs on Friday announced the Padma awards, the country's highest civilian awards, conferred in three categories - Padma Vibhushan, Padma Bhushan and Padma Shri.

Under the leadership of Dr. Pillai, the Indian Russian Joint Venture Company BrahMos Aerospace, formed by the amalgamation of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and Russia's Mashinostroyenia Company, has taken phenomenal steps since it was first established in 1998.

Today, the success of BrahMos JV between India and Russia has set the brightest example for the defence industry to build strong partnerships and work jointly towards realising the larger goal of producing sophisticated and highly advanced military systems.

The supersonic cruise missile BRAHMOS having a range of 290 km has been inducted by the Indian Army and Navy. The Indian Army is the only armed force in the world to have land-attack supersonic cruise missile capability.

BrahMos chief to be conferred "Padma Bhushan" - Brahmand.com


----------



## Yeti

*India's defence markets become ever more lucrative as the country propels itself to superpower status. However, if India wishes to use offsets to create a strong indigenous defence industry, it needs to foster a transparent and streamlined regulatory environment.*


paraphrase Jane Austen, it is a truth universally acknowledged that a rising power in possession of a good fortune must be in search of a strong defence industry. In the case of India, the problem is becoming acute, with ample evidence that the long-term investments made in state run defence enterprises and previous (minor) attempts at procurement reform have not yielded a defence industrial base capable of producing technologically advanced defence systems in a timely fashion. These shortcomings have become ever more obvious as India seeks major defence platforms that are far beyond the scope of her defence industrial base.

Just as India's geo-strategic position is leading her to want more from the defence industrial base, international defence firms (and their home states) are increasingly seeking to access the lucrative Indian defence market. India accounted for 10 percent of global defence exports during 2007-11 and estimates for likely Indian defence procurement spending during the 12th plan period (2012-2017) range from a conservative US $80 billion to US $100 billion. In an otherwise austere global acquisition environment, this is a market opportunity not to be missed. 

Indian Offset Routes
In many ways, defence offsets are the means to marry these two interests and India is keen to ensure that her activities as a recipient serve her development as a producer. Although India has been receiving de facto defence offsets since the 1960s in forms such as licensed production and technology transfers, it is only since the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) of 2005 that she has had an explicit offsets policy. India currently requires a 30 per cent offset on any deal over Rs. 300 million (around US $55 million). Large procurements carry larger offset obligations; the Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft deal secured by Dassault in February 2012 involves a 50 per cent offset. 

Reflecting her strategic interests, India only accepts defence-relevant, i.e., direct, offsets. Three offset routes are available:

i.Direct purchase of eligible products, components or services from Indian industries. Besides defence goods, since 2011 this category has included purchases from civilian aerospace, internal security and training providers; 
ii.Foreign direct investment in Indian defence industries including co-development, joint ventures and co-production of defence products and components. A recent decision put a 1.5 multiplier on investments into small and medium enterprises. In August 2012 technology transfers to a local partner were added to the FDI list, with a potential ten percent offset multiplier available on them and; 
iii.Foreign direct investment in government approved research and development projects (recently expanded beyond just defence R&D). 
The initial DPP has been revised several times, latterly in response to industry pressures. For example, there has been an evolution in the Indian Governments approach to offsets banking (with three different policies since 2008) and now offsets can be banked for up to seven years.

Challenges to Foreign Investors
The offsets policy has nevertheless created headaches for foreign firms searching for suitable R&D investment opportunities, eligible Indian products with export potential and qualified domestic defence partners. The last requirement is particularly challenging as an Indian Offset Partner (IOP) has to be both approved by the government and have the absorptive capacity for significant defence offsets.

Despite the increasing clarity and direction of the DPP there is still much grumbling about it; increasingly focused more on the implementation of it than on the policy per se. A new audit covering the government's application of the offsets policy provides grist to the mill of critics at home and abroad. _ The purpose of the audit was to assess whether the terms of the DPP were being adhered to and whether the implementation of offsets contracts was being properly monitored. The conclusions do not make happy reading.

Overall the audit found that the monitoring of implementation of offset contracts was inadequate and had involved failing to recover penalties due for non-fulfilment of annual offset obligations. For foreign firms, two particular issues stand out.

First, according to the audit, of the sixteen offset contracts concluded between 2007 and 2011 five of them did not comply with the terms of the offset policy as set out in the relevant DPP. In particular, in these five contracts with international defence firms the Indian Ministry of Defence had accepted projects as direct offsets which did not provide any added value to IOPs; negating the whole point of the Indian offsets policy.

The audit also found that foreign firms were being permitted by the Ministry to provide foreign direct investment in kind (through provision of infrastructure or products) even after the issuance of a November 2010 guidance note which clarified that in kind foreign direct investments were not eligible as offsets. These implementation issues were judged by the audit to be '...largely due to varying interpretation of various authorities about the legitimacy or otherwise of the offsets being offered.' 

Second, the audit also revealed that in some of these offsets contracts the firms accepted as IOPs by the Indian Government were not eligible to play this role due to the size of foreign holdings in the firm (which should not exceed 26 per cent according to the DPP). This raises the spectre that an IOP apparently approved by the government might lose that status and endanger the ability of a foreign firm to fulfil the offsets contract, leaving them vulnerable to a 20 per cent penalty.

For foreign firms operating in this evolving regulatory environment these inconsistencies in policy implementation further increase the risks and complexities of doing business in India. While the mantra to foreign firms has been to invest in India as a long-term relationship - not a short-term sales opportunity - the difficulties of implementing defence offsets remain a barrier to building such successful relationships.



RUSI - The Implementation of India's Defence Offset Policy_


----------



## kurup

DRDO Scientists Named For India's Highest Civilian Awards

India has named its three key defence scientists for receiving their highest civilian awards this year.

President Pranab Mukherjee approved their names to receive the Padma awards as part of the 108 persons chosen for the honour.

Dr. Vijay Kumar Saraswat, Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) Director General, was chosen for the Padma Bhushan award, which is the second highest civilian award of the country.

Saraswat is also the Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister and Secretary to the Department of Defence Research and Development in the Ministry of Defence.

"It is DRDO that has got the award and it is recognition of DRDO's contribution towards nation-building,&#8221; said Dr. Saraswat as the first reaction to the news of three DRDO scientists getting honored with Padma awards this year.

Dr. Sivathanu Pillai, Indo-Russian Joint Venture BrahMos supersonic cruise missile Chief Executive Officer, too was named for Padma Bhushan by the President on the occasion. Pillai is also a Distinguished Scientists and Chief Controller of Research and Development in the DRDO.

The third defence scientists to be named for Padma Shri, the third highest civilian award, this year is Avinash Chander, Distinguished Scientist and Chief Control Research and Development (Missiles and Strategic Systems).

Chander headed the Indian project for Agni-V, the over 5,000-km range long range ballistic missile that is capable of hitting targets deep inside India's traditional adversaries on the western and the northern fronts.

President had approved the conferment of 108 Padma Awards this year, including four Padma Vibhushan, 24 Padma Bhushan and 80 Padma Shri Awards. Of all the awardees, 24 are women and the list also includes 11 persons in the category of foreigners, non-resident Indians, persons of Indian origin and posthumous awardees.

Padma Awards, the country&#8217;s highest civilian awards, are conferred in three categories, namely, Padma Vibhushan, Padma Bhushan and Padma Shri. The Awards are given in various disciplines and fields of activities, such as art, social work, public affairs, science and engineering, trade and industry, medicine, literature and education, sports, and civil service.

'Padma Vibhushan' is awarded for exceptional and distinguished service; 'Padma Bhushan' for distinguished service of high order and 'Padma Shri' for distinguished service in any field.

The awards are announced on the occasion of Republic Day every year. The awards are conferred by the President of India at a function held at Rashtrapati Bhavan sometime around March-April.

DRDO Scientists Named For India's Highest Civilian Awards


----------



## SpArK

HAL working to set up aviation university in Bangalore.


----------



## kurup

HAL to open its Ozar airport at Nashik for civilian flights








Bangalore : State-run defence behemoth Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) will soon open its Ozar military aerodrome at Nashik in Maharashtra to civilian flights as an alternative to the congested Mumbai airport, a top official said Friday.

"As part of our foray into the civilian sector, we are developing the Ozar airport at Nashik, which is being used for flying only military aircraft," HAL chairman R.K. Tyagi told IANS at an aerospace event on the city's outskirts.

Regulator Directorate General of Civil Aviation (DGCA) has recently permitted HAL to operate its Ozar airport for both military and civil aircraft with additional facilities, including a passenger-cum-cargo terminal as an alternative to the Mumbai airport, which is getting congested.

With state-run (Air India) and private carriers using Ahmedabad airport in Gujarat as an alternative, HAL plans to leverage its proximity as Ozar is about 170 km from Mumbai while Ahmedabad is 560 km away.

"Operating flights from Ozar will be more economical than from Ahmedabad, as airlines will save a lot of money on costly aviation turbine fuel (ATF) and provide an alternative airstrip for long and short-haul flights," Tyagi said on the margins of Aero India, the five-day aerospace trade expo being held at the Indian Air Force (IAF) Yelahanka base, about 25 km from north Bangalore.

In this context, Tyagi said the company would explore similar opportunities to serve the growing civil aviation sector from its dedicated airfields across the country, including Bangalore, Koraput in Odisha and those under the state-run Airports Authority of India (AAI) across the country.

HAL is also open to reviving its airport in the city for short-haul flights and feeder service if the government allows.

"It is for the government to decide when we can re-open our city airport for civilian flights, as the policy of not having a similar airport within 150 km radius of the existing one (Bangalore international airport) is still valid," Tyagi said.

Though HAL airport was used for domestic and international civilian flights over the decades, the operations were shifted since May 2008 to the country's first greenfield airport at Devanahalli, about 40 km from the city, built under the public-private partnership by a consortium of overseas and domestic partners.

Since then, there has been a persistent demand from the passenger community to resume domestic flights from the HAL airport for feeder routes across the state and other cities/towns in the southern region.

The high-powered committee, set up by the government under the chairmanship of former finance secretary Vijay Kelkar, had drawn a blueprint for HAL to foray into the civilian sector as a major MRO (maintenance, repair and overhaul) player in the country and manufacturer of regional transport aircraft and aero engines for civilian aircraft.

For an early move advantage in the sunrise sector, set to emerge as the world's third largest civil aviation market, HAL plans to invest about Rs.7,500 crore in setting up MRO facilities across the country, manufacturing a 90-seater aircraft under a joint venture with private vendors and aero engines, whose demand is expected to be a whopping 250,000 by 2020.

Indian Defence News - HAL to open its Ozar airport at Nashik for civilian flights


----------



## Ankit_Pujari

HAL Looking For Partners To Develop And Build Unmanned Aerial Vehicles [UAV] - AA Me, IN



>



Co-Development And Co-Production Of Unmanned Aerial Systems [UAS] - Hindustan Aeronautics Limited [HAL]


----------



## ejaz007

*India's Move To Expand Local Firms' Role in Defense Falters*


NEW DELHI &#8212; Two Indian companies have declined to participate in a US $1 billion tender to supply quick reaction surface-to-air missiles (QRSAMs), dealing a setback to efforts to expand domestic involvement in big-ticket defense projects.

Defence Ministry sources said the domestic companies do not have the necessary technical know-how to team with overseas companies.

An executive with Indian company Punj Lloyd said the firm tried negotiations with overseas companies but found the project commercially unviable. The executive refused to give details.

Although it is the country&#8217;s primary defense electronics manufacturer, Bharat Electronics Ltd. (BEL) has no experience with QRSAM systems and did not enter the competition.

BEL officials declined to discuss the subject, but MoD sources said BEL had not filed papers for the tender.

The QRSAM tender was given in January to Russia&#8217;s Rosoboronexport, US company Raytheon, Israel&#8217;s Israel Aerospace Industries and Rafael, Tetraedr of Belarus, South Korea&#8217;s Doosan Group and LIG Nex1, France-based Thales and Eurosam, Diehl Defence of Germany and pan-European MBDA, in addition to BEL and Punj Lloyd.

Following a helicopter scandal involving Italy&#8217;s AgustaWestland this year, the MoD decided to encourage participation by domestic companies in defense projects.

Last month, domestic companies for the first time were asked to participate along with foreign companies in a $1.6 billion air defense program involving integrated gun and missile systems for the Indian Army.

The domestic companies that were invited had never developed such a system, and only by teaming with major overseas defense contractors would these companies be able to meet the Army requirements.

*Bidding for QRSAM*

The MoD in January floated the tender for the purchase 54 QRSAM systems along with 1,485 missiles on a &#8220;buy global&#8221; basis.

The QRSAM systems will be used by the Army and will include combat vehicles, transport loading systems, missile-guiding radars, surveillance radars and repair vehicles. The successful vendor will have to transfer technology for the maintenance of the systems.

The Army requires that the QRSAM be able to attack targets at a range of up to 30 kilometers and a height of at least six kilometers.

Some analysts here said involvement by domestic defense companies in these kind of tenders will help build their capabilities, but others said India&#8217;s domestic defense industry is still in its infancy and needs time to mature before participating in big-ticket projects.

Asking domestic companies to participate in large projects will encourage collaboration with foreign companies, thus strengthening partnerships, said K.V. Kuber of Sugosha Consultancy Services, based here.

However, local analyst Nitin Mehta said, &#8220;The government will have to increase the limit of foreign direct investment [allowed by law] from the current level of 26 percent to around 50 percent to enable big-ticket overseas companies to tie up with domestic defense companies.&#8221;

India's Move To Expand Local Firms' Role in Defense Falters | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## arp2041




----------



## kurup

Army, IAF called in as floods, landslides ravage North India





ITBP personnel escort stranded Sikh devotees, as flood waters rush by, to a safe place from Hemkund Sahib in Chamoli district, Uttarakhand on Monday | pti 

Heavy rains in northern Indian states have resulted in the swelling of rivers and flash floods in parts of Uttarakhand, Himachal Pradesh and Haryana, leaving over 50 people dead and hundreds, including 57 from Chennai stranded, forcing the Indian Army and the Indian Air Force to get involved in relief work.

Flash floods in the Ganga and its tributaries triggered by incessant rains for over 48 hours left a trail of death and devastation across Uttarakhand killing 30 people, injuring 19 and damaging 164 buildings.

At least 15 people were killed in different incidents in Uttar Pradesh as flash floods lashed Saharanpur district following incessant rainfall in neighbouring Uttarakhand. IG (Law and order) R K Vishkarma said nearly 45 people were stranded due to the flash floods and were airlifted from Sarsava airbase to safer places by Air Force helicopters.

Over 700 people, including Chief Minister Virbhadra Singh who was campaigning in the area for the Mandi Lok Sabha by-poll slated for June 23, were stranded in the Sangla valley and Army assistan*ce was sought for rescue operations and airlifting them, State Chief Secretary S Roy said.

Cricketer Harbhajan Singh and his family were among those stranded by landslides and rains on their way to Hemkund Sahib in Uttarakhand.

Army, IAF called in as floods, landslides ravage North India - The New Indian Express


----------



## DEMI GOD

India&#8217;s defence pact with Qatar | Pragmatic Euphony

During the Prime Minister Manmohan Singh&#8217;s visit to Qatar earlier this week, India and Qatar signed a defence cooperation pact. One of the top Indian officials there labelled the agreement on &#8212; Joint training exercises, training of personnel and maritime cooperation &#8212; as &#8220;just short of stationing troops (in the region)&#8221;. The significance of this pact has not been grasped by the Indian media, which has left this landmark agreement unexplored.

&#8220;The defence and security cooperation agreements are the only one of the kind that India has signed with any country,&#8221; he [government official] said.

Under the agreements, New Delhi has committed to protect assets and interests of Qatar from external threats. &#8220;The agreements are short of stationing troops,&#8221; the official said but did not elaborate the form in which India will go to Qatar&#8217;s rescue in case of a threat.

Qatar has a large US troops stationed on its soil but wanted more &#8220;comfort&#8221; and had been pursuing the deal with India since 2005.[PTI]

This means that India has actually vowed to protect Qatar&#8217;s considerable assets &#8212; petroleum and gas fields and sea lanes &#8212; if the need arises. India and Qatar had earlier agreed in June 2007 to jointly produce weapons and military equipment. This defence cooperation pact signed now will also pave the way for joint production of weapons at Indian facilities.

New Delhi has added Qatar to the list of countries with which India has inked defence cooperation agreements &#8212; United States, United Kingdom, France, South Africa, Australia, Singapore, Germany and lately, Japan. Qatar become the first country in the Middle East to sign such a pact with India. Why is Qatar so important to India?

Qatar is of immense strategic importance due to its geographical location in central Persian Gulf near major petroleum deposits and its own enormous energy reserves. Qatar is surrounded by a neighbourhood &#8211; Iran, Iraq and even Saudi Arabia &#8211; that it can hardly trust. It has been concerned about its own security, despite a large US base, strategically placed at the narrow mouth of the Strait of Hormuz. It is from this Al-Udeid base, where the operational headquarters of US Central Command were located during the Second Gulf War, that the US monitors a potentially-nuclear Iran, an unstable Iraq and China&#8217;s growing footprint in the region, especially activity in the Pakistani port of Gwadar.

Qatar is the richest country in the world by World Bank per-capita estimates. The stalled round of WTO talks is named after Qatar&#8217;s capital, Doha. The Al Jazeera television network, which has become the main outlet for the political views of the Middle East, is based there. Al Jazeera has ruffled many feathers with its unique brand of lively reportage and critical commentary. This includes, not only Israel and the United States, but many Islamic regimes including Saudi Arabia.

Qatar has had a vexed relationship with the US in the recent past. Relations between Qatar and the US took a nosedive over the issue of Al Jazeera. The US felt Al Jazeera was promoting radical view points and supporting terrorism. As host of the annual summit of Gulf Arab leaders this year, Doha invited Iranian President, Mahmoud Ahmadinejad to attend. Following Hamas&#8217;s election victory in 2006, Qatar publicly rebuked the US for working to undermine the results of the democratic process in Palestine.The relations soured further when the US found it difficult to convince Qatar to vote on some sensitive subjects during the latter&#8217;s tenure as a member of the UN Security Council. However, there are signs that the ties between Qatar and the US are again warming up now.

The difficult relationship between Qatar and Saudi Arabia has also been repaired in the recent months. Besides objections to the portrayal of the Saudi ruling family by Al Jazeera, Saudi Arabia had earlier taken offence to Qatar&#8217;s relationship with Israel. Qatar, on the eve of accepting the chairmanship of the OIC in November 2000, closed the Israeli trade office in Doha. Many observers have noted that Saudi Arabia also did not like the special security relationship Qatar had developed with the United States. It meant that the US had acquired more flexibility for launching military operations in the region, thereby undermining Saudi Arabia&#8217;s key strategic importance in the region. However, a three-day visit of the Saudi Crown Prince earlier this year has suggested a normalisation of relations between Qatar and Saudis. The normalisation of their relationship also indicates the normalisation of relations between Qatar and the US.

Qatar, with the third-largest reserves of natural gas in the world, has identified India as a big market for its natural gas. RasGas of Qatar has signed a 25-year deal for shipping 7.5 million tonnes of liquefied natural gas annually to terminals in Dahej in Gujarat and in Kochi. The ex-ship price of $2.53 million British thermal unit (mmBtu) is considered a steal in current times of LNG prices breaching $20 per mmBtu. Earlier, Qatar had rescued India by supplying 1.5 million tons of more LNG on a short-term contract basis to recommence the beleaguered Dabhol power plant in Maharashtra, when other nations sought review of gas price due to increase in prices of crude oil. This favourable gesture of the Qatar government has underpinnned the burgeoning economic and staretgic relationship between New Delhi and Doha.

The maritime cooperation agreement provides India with a strategic naval base in the Gulf region. It is to be noted that the Combined Task Force 150 (CTF-150), including the US, UK, France, Germany, Australia and Pakistan has been operating from bases in Djibouti and Bahrain. The CTF-150 has been the dominant naval presence in the area surrounding the Gulf of Aden, wheras Indian Navy gets a foothold in the region only now.

India has a distinct stake in West Asia particularly in the Gulf region because 60% of its energy imports originate from this area. As India meets nearly 80% of its oil demands from imports, the Gulf region has great strategic importance for India. Moreover, as India (along with China) constitutes the leading component of Asian demand from the region, it becomes an important destination for the Gulf countries too.

In fact, the shift of global energy trade towards Asian economies has its own geostrategic implications as energy relations, despite driven by market theory, are still governed by geopolitical concerns. Nearly 15% of the world&#8217;s super tanker capacity transits from the Gulf to South East Asian waters. The US has been the custodian of the energy security regime in the region so far. With India and China emerging as a major constituent of the global energy market, this Indo-Qatar pact is the first step in redesigning the energy security architecture in Asia.

This maritime security initiative will provide India and Qatar with a capacity to act against maritime threats against their commercial interests. India with a stronger and professional Navy will have a dominant role to play in mobilising responses against risks associated with energy transaction, be it safety of trade route or repelling attacks by terrorists. This is a clear declaration of the Indian intent to be the preeminent power between the Persian Gulf and the Malacca Strait.

Interestingly, this not only provides a greater opportunity for much closer cooperation but also indicates a strengthening relationship between India and the US. The greater Indian naval presence in the Gulf will in fact allow the US to shift its military focus to its real concern areas &#8212; Afghanistan and Pakistan.

After a similar landmark pact with Japan, India&#8217;s signing of a defence pact with Qatar is indicative of the growing importance and trust reposed by US in India as a strategic partner. Both these pacts with staunch US allies could not have been signed without the blessings of the US. Unlike the pact with Japan, which was dismissed by many as a US scheme of a Indo-Japan alliance to strategically contain China, the Indo-Qatar pact is unrelated to China. This should counter the argument that the US was propping up India only as a countervailing force to a rising China.

However there is a big downside to the Indo-Qatar pact. India&#8217;s relationship with Iran, which had weakened considerably after the Indian vote against Iran at the IAEA, has now hit a nadir. There has never been and is even now, no real clash of interests between India and Iran in the region. With a new US administration keen on engaging Tehran, India would have had a great opportunity to play the role of a facilitator between the US and Iran.

New Delhi needs to deftly navigate the relationship with Iran, despite the robust growth of its ties with the US on a parallel track. The most visible effort that India can make to signal the revival of its strong ties with Iran is to resume serious discussions on the Iran-Pakistan-India gas pipeline. An improved relationship with Iran would allow India to align its geostrategic interests with those of Iran [and the US] in stabilising Afghanistan.

Indian sovereign rights are best served by maintaining an independent foreign policy, which allows New Delhi to retain its autonomy of action and thinking on various regional issues. As far as the Gulf region is concerned, the Chairman of the IISS had read the signs correctly &#8211;
- See more at: India&#8217;s defence pact with Qatar | Pragmatic Euphony

http://pragmatic.nationalinterest.in/2008/11/13/indias-defence-pact-with-qatar/

During the Prime Minister Manmohan Singhs visit to Qatar earlier this week, India and Qatar signed a defence cooperation pact. One of the top Indian officials there labelled the agreement on  Joint training exercises, training of personnel and maritime cooperation  as just short of stationing troops (in the region). The significance of this pact has not been grasped by the Indian media, which has left this landmark agreement unexplored.

The defence and security cooperation agreements are the only one of the kind that India has signed with any country, he [government official] said.

Under the agreements, New Delhi has committed to protect assets and interests of Qatar from external threats. The agreements are short of stationing troops, the official said but did not elaborate the form in which India will go to Qatars rescue in case of a threat.

Qatar has a large US troops stationed on its soil but wanted more comfort and had been pursuing the deal with India since 2005.[PTI]

This means that India has actually vowed to protect Qatars considerable assets  petroleum and gas fields and sea lanes  if the need arises. India and Qatar had earlier agreed in June 2007 to jointly produce weapons and military equipment. This defence cooperation pact signed now will also pave the way for joint production of weapons at Indian facilities.

New Delhi has added Qatar to the list of countries with which India has inked defence cooperation agreements  United States, United Kingdom, France, South Africa, Australia, Singapore, Germany and lately, Japan. Qatar become the first country in the Middle East to sign such a pact with India. Why is Qatar so important to India?

Qatar is of immense strategic importance due to its geographical location in central Persian Gulf near major petroleum deposits and its own enormous energy reserves. Qatar is surrounded by a neighbourhood  Iran, Iraq and even Saudi Arabia  that it can hardly trust. It has been concerned about its own security, despite a large US base, strategically placed at the narrow mouth of the Strait of Hormuz. It is from this Al-Udeid base, where the operational headquarters of US Central Command were located during the Second Gulf War, that the US monitors a potentially-nuclear Iran, an unstable Iraq and Chinas growing footprint in the region, especially activity in the Pakistani port of Gwadar.

Qatar is the richest country in the world by World Bank per-capita estimates. The stalled round of WTO talks is named after Qatars capital, Doha. The Al Jazeera television network, which has become the main outlet for the political views of the Middle East, is based there. Al Jazeera has ruffled many feathers with its unique brand of lively reportage and critical commentary. This includes, not only Israel and the United States, but many Islamic regimes including Saudi Arabia.

Qatar has had a vexed relationship with the US in the recent past. Relations between Qatar and the US took a nosedive over the issue of Al Jazeera. The US felt Al Jazeera was promoting radical view points and supporting terrorism. As host of the annual summit of Gulf Arab leaders this year, Doha invited Iranian President, Mahmoud Ahmadinejad to attend. Following Hamass election victory in 2006, Qatar publicly rebuked the US for working to undermine the results of the democratic process in Palestine.The relations soured further when the US found it difficult to convince Qatar to vote on some sensitive subjects during the latters tenure as a member of the UN Security Council. However, there are signs that the ties between Qatar and the US are again warming up now.

The difficult relationship between Qatar and Saudi Arabia has also been repaired in the recent months. Besides objections to the portrayal of the Saudi ruling family by Al Jazeera, Saudi Arabia had earlier taken offence to Qatars relationship with Israel. Qatar, on the eve of accepting the chairmanship of the OIC in November 2000, closed the Israeli trade office in Doha. Many observers have noted that Saudi Arabia also did not like the special security relationship Qatar had developed with the United States. It meant that the US had acquired more flexibility for launching military operations in the region, thereby undermining Saudi Arabias key strategic importance in the region. However, a three-day visit of the Saudi Crown Prince earlier this year has suggested a normalisation of relations between Qatar and Saudis. The normalisation of their relationship also indicates the normalisation of relations between Qatar and the US.

Qatar, with the third-largest reserves of natural gas in the world, has identified India as a big market for its natural gas. RasGas of Qatar has signed a 25-year deal for shipping 7.5 million tonnes of liquefied natural gas annually to terminals in Dahej in Gujarat and in Kochi. The ex-ship price of $2.53 million British thermal unit (mmBtu) is considered a steal in current times of LNG prices breaching $20 per mmBtu. Earlier, Qatar had rescued India by supplying 1.5 million tons of more LNG on a short-term contract basis to recommence the beleaguered Dabhol power plant in Maharashtra, when other nations sought review of gas price due to increase in prices of crude oil. This favourable gesture of the Qatar government has underpinnned the burgeoning economic and staretgic relationship between New Delhi and Doha.

The maritime cooperation agreement provides India with a strategic naval base in the Gulf region. It is to be noted that the Combined Task Force 150 (CTF-150), including the US, UK, France, Germany, Australia and Pakistan has been operating from bases in Djibouti and Bahrain. The CTF-150 has been the dominant naval presence in the area surrounding the Gulf of Aden, wheras Indian Navy gets a foothold in the region only now.

India has a distinct stake in West Asia particularly in the Gulf region because 60% of its energy imports originate from this area. As India meets nearly 80% of its oil demands from imports, the Gulf region has great strategic importance for India. Moreover, as India (along with China) constitutes the leading component of Asian demand from the region, it becomes an important destination for the Gulf countries too.

In fact, the shift of global energy trade towards Asian economies has its own geostrategic implications as energy relations, despite driven by market theory, are still governed by geopolitical concerns. Nearly 15% of the worlds super tanker capacity transits from the Gulf to South East Asian waters. The US has been the custodian of the energy security regime in the region so far. With India and China emerging as a major constituent of the global energy market, this Indo-Qatar pact is the first step in redesigning the energy security architecture in Asia.

This maritime security initiative will provide India and Qatar with a capacity to act against maritime threats against their commercial interests. India with a stronger and professional Navy will have a dominant role to play in mobilising responses against risks associated with energy transaction, be it safety of trade route or repelling attacks by terrorists. This is a clear declaration of the Indian intent to be the preeminent power between the Persian Gulf and the Malacca Strait.

Interestingly, this not only provides a greater opportunity for much closer cooperation but also indicates a strengthening relationship between India and the US. The greater Indian naval presence in the Gulf will in fact allow the US to shift its military focus to its real concern areas  Afghanistan and Pakistan.

After a similar landmark pact with Japan, Indias signing of a defence pact with Qatar is indicative of the growing importance and trust reposed by US in India as a strategic partner. Both these pacts with staunch US allies could not have been signed without the blessings of the US. Unlike the pact with Japan, which was dismissed by many as a US scheme of a Indo-Japan alliance to strategically contain China, the Indo-Qatar pact is unrelated to China. This should counter the argument that the US was propping up India only as a countervailing force to a rising China.

However there is a big downside to the Indo-Qatar pact. Indias relationship with Iran, which had weakened considerably after the Indian vote against Iran at the IAEA, has now hit a nadir. There has never been and is even now, no real clash of interests between India and Iran in the region. With a new US administration keen on engaging Tehran, India would have had a great opportunity to play the role of a facilitator between the US and Iran.

New Delhi needs to deftly navigate the relationship with Iran, despite the robust growth of its ties with the US on a parallel track. The most visible effort that India can make to signal the revival of its strong ties with Iran is to resume serious discussions on the Iran-Pakistan-India gas pipeline. An improved relationship with Iran would allow India to align its geostrategic interests with those of Iran [and the US] in stabilising Afghanistan.

Indian sovereign rights are best served by maintaining an independent foreign policy, which allows New Delhi to retain its autonomy of action and thinking on various regional issues. As far as the Gulf region is concerned, the Chairman of the IISS had read the signs correctly 
- See more at: http://pragmatic.nationalinterest.in/2008/11/13/indias-defence-pact-with-qatar/#sthash.bYrvfXlz.dpuf


----------



## Dillinger

@S-DUCT 

Ok I went through the ASR, its a pile of DOG $HIT! 

1) De-link the requirement for fly by light, ab initio development of a revolutionary system should not become an integral part of the AMCA project given that even the basic requirements of the project require a lot of R&D and a complete generational leap. We can develop it, but do not follow the concurrent development module, let it be a stand alone thing- if it works then the later production batches can incorporate it. 

2) Merge HAL and ADA on this project, the production capacity lies with HAL and as long as they are not involved in the project as equal partners we will end with the LCA scenario of "IT'S NOT OUR BABY!". 

3) Drop the ultra/uber requirements, at the moment the AMCA does not need full 3D TVC or even 2D TVC, let there be a growth potential for it. 

4) Concentrate on basics-

a) Airframe, combining kinematic performance with VLO/LO shaping.

b) LO/VLO rated radomes, housings and farings. Leveraging work done in the selective frequency bypass material field and RAM/RAS field along with composite and alloy employment. 

c) Developing IMA architecture for avionics and fully digital fly by wire (the latter will allow integration of components like non-OEM weapons without any issues- an underrated attribute) 

d) Keep an eye out for the essentials, Rafael is developing a 5th gen EO pod which can be internally embedded like the EOTS. Passive self protection suites should be kept as either COTS or foreign procurement items.

e) The core enabling tech is important, not the superficial. A LCA Mk.2 cockpit will do, LRUs which lend themselves to IMA will do. Cut down on the design load- keep things simple. 

There is more but the above is doable- anything more is asking for ad hoc generational leaps in far too many sectors which will lead to failure and delays.


----------



## S-DUCT

@Dillinger:


> 1) De-link the requirement for fly by light, ab initio development of a revolutionary system should not become an integral part of the AMCA project given that even the basic requirements of the project require a lot of R&D and a complete generational leap. We can develop it, but do not follow the concurrent development module, let it be a stand alone thing- if it works then the later production batches can incorporate it.


But sometimes I wonder why IAF wants Fly-by-light FCS.FBW FCS is good enough for atleast 2 decades.F-22,F-35,J-XX all have FBW.Though production variant of ATD-X will have FBL,but again nippos are ahead of us in this field.
IIRC,HAL has developed Fly by light rotor control system way back in 2003.


> 2) Merge HAL and ADA on this project, the production capacity lies with HAL and as long as they are not involved in the project as equal partners we will end with the LCA scenario of "IT'S NOT OUR BABY!".


It happens only in incredible india where designer and manufacturer of the same product are in different companies.
With HAL currently focusing in FGFA,there are very slim chances that these DPSUs will stop fighting with each other for the share of contract.
My solution is either merge ADA with HAL or Drop AMCA project all-together and merge ADA with ADE so that they can develope Future unmanned strike fighters.


> 3) Drop the ultra/uber requirements, at the moment the AMCA does not need full 3D TVC or even 2D TVC, let there be a growth potential for it.


Or select RD-33 turbofan engines from the day one,if they want TVC.Only Ruskies have the required experience in designing FCS with TVC. 


> 4) Concentrate on basics-
> 
> a) Airframe, combining kinematic performance with VLO/LO shaping.
> 
> b) LO/VLO rated radomes, housings and farings. Leveraging work done in the selective frequency bypass material field and RAM/RAS field along with composite and alloy employment.
> 
> c) Developing IMA architecture for avionics and fully digital fly by wire (the latter will allow integration of components like non-OEM weapons without any issues- an underrated attribute)
> 
> d) Keep an eye out for the essentials, Rafael is developing a 5th gen EO pod which can be internally embedded like the EOTS. Passive self protection suites should be kept as either COTS or foreign procurement items.
> 
> e) The core enabling tech is important, not the superficial. A LCA Mk.2 cockpit will do, LRUs which lend themselves to IMA will do. Cut down on the design load- keep things simple.
> 
> There is more but the above is doable- anything more is asking for ad hoc generational leaps in far too many sectors which will lead to failure and delays.


I second on that.!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

S-DUCT said:


> @Dillinger:
> 
> But sometimes I wonder why IAF wants Fly-by-light FCS.FBW FCS is good enough for atleast 2 decades.F-22,F-35,J-XX all have FBW.Though production variant of ATD-X will have FBL,but again nippos are ahead of us in this field.
> IIRC,HAL has developed Fly by light rotor control system way back in 2003.
> 
> It happens only in incredible india where designer and manufacturer of the same product are in different companies.
> With HAL currently focusing in FGFA,there are very slim chances that these DPSUs will stop fighting with each other for the share of contract.
> My solution is either merge ADA with HAL or Drop AMCA project all-together and merge ADA with ADE so that they can develope Future unmanned strike fighters.
> 
> Or select RD-33 turbofan engines from the day one,if they want TVC.Only Ruskies have the required experience in designing FCS with TVC.
> 
> I second on that.!



Shelving the AMCA is dicey albeit attractive. UCAVs will not replace manned platforms entirely or even overwhelmingly- proof being that even the concepts being bandied about for the next gen (speculative 6th gen) are optionally un-manned platforms and the current cop of 5th gen platforms are slated to serve till 2050 and beyond.

The FGFA project does not involve ToT for vital elements and will simply serve as a masterclass imparting project experience to HAL. As such the core 5th gen techs need to be worked out independently, that cannot be done through UCAVs. Bare in mind that even the latest and projected UCAVs run on existing low (relatively) thrust engines, do not involve the sort of VLO shaping and high maneuverability challenges of a manned platform. So if we drop the ball then we might have to make another multiple generation leap from a 4th gen LCA to the 5th gen successors. So as attractive as relegating ADA to a primarily unmanned platform design role seems, and it has been talked of even by PSK, it will not serve us well if we have ambitions. 

The structural and organisational issues and frictions between our DPSUs (primarily HAL and ADA) need to be resolved and fresh impetus brought in or else we are looking at another Marut like scenario with the difference that the LCA will be inducted one way or the other but just like in the aftermath of the Marut project we will end up losing significant skills/experience/industrial setup accrued due to stagnancy.

The problem remains in finding the viable mix which can be achievable. 

The IAF will not be too enthusiastic about the current design. It has some definite strong points but there are some design gaps, specially how they have adapted certain LCA inlet design features even in the AMCA. The ADA needs to rationalize the ASR, needs to mend fences with HAL. Provisions will have to be made to involve manpower from HAL despite the FGFA project, which might happen if we decide to expedite the Rafale acquisition- but that's HIGHLY speculative.

Dropping some of the relatively frivolous requirements would be a start. We must remember that certain things can't be altered once the design is actually translated into a product/prototype. By then it is too late to change the airframe, too late to drastically alter weight and payload parameters, too late to then start fiddling with alternate engines. In short the core sectors cannot be made subject to last minute alterations or ad-hoc decisions. And let us remember that these last minute complications don't just happen because something has to be altered in the prototype stage but often crop up as a result of constant requirement changes in the design phase itself. When you are engaged in R&D with certain specific parameters in mind then any drastic or significant number of changes to said parameters can translate into complications that acquire an aggravated form down the line in later stages. 

There are things we cannot develop concurrently while undertaking such a project- we must admit that and work accordingly. To the best of our knowledge not even basic research had been undertaken in country in terms of IRST and EOTS, such select products should most definitely be procured either off the shelf or adapted with the OEM's help, in either case candidates must be selected in the preliminary stages itself so that the integration is seamless and not a last minute add-on which can very well throw up complications. Cockpit avionics and displays too are not articles which cannot be upgraded and/or altered unlike the primary mission avionics or primary fire control radar. Ergo as I had stated, for the prototype phase and early production phase at least an off the shelf cockpit package should be utilized- the same setup used in the LCA mark.2 will do splendidly. Taking away these non-essential albeit challenging design requirements will cut dead weight and the nature of these specific components will ensure that they can be altered without any issues pertaining to the air frame, engine, radar (the untouchable trinity which should be left alone and factors effecting them should always be treated with caution) etc. 

Rationalization is key. If the ADA must push itself then it would find itself served better by refining the LO parameters of the platform, investing in areas such as DSI employment. An accelerated testing and validation of concepts regime can be followed by using LCA demonstrator vehicles as test beds, from the IMA architecture to an airborne ESA sensor. Mitigate and write-off the risks in the early stages of the project, this allows feedback to be incorporated since its not too late and you're not encountering hitherto unforeseen feedback at the 12th hour. We didn't have the privilege of test-vehicles and assorted facilities in the early 90s when the preliminary stages of the LCA project were ongoing. Lets leverage what we have and try and design an attractive but achievable product for the end-user.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Dillinger 

So you now became a thinktank homie?  Congrats! 

You freaking deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Dillinger @sancho I know you'll get a kick out of this:







> PG Kit for HSLD Bomb
> 
> 
> The aim of PG kit is to convert dumb bomb in to a precision strike weapon which increases range of weapon manifold by aerodynamics manoeuvering. The kit is in the form of tail cone and nose cone and can be fitted easily around the bomb body. The tail cone houses mainly electromechanical fin actuation system, INS-GPS module, and a guidance on-board computer. The nose cone comprises of laser seeker module along with electronics.
> 
> 
> Flight Control and Interface Electronics Unit
> 
> 
> The purpose of flight control and interface electronics unit (FCIEU) is to implement guidance, navigation and control algorithms, interface with aircraft and GPS/INS unit, and issue control surface deflection commands to ACEU. It is required for real-time computing and sufficient I/O capabilities. FCIEU integrates with navigation sensors and implements three-loop autopilots and the trajectory control guidance algorithm. It implements the algorithms, which are computationally intensive and will have constraints of three-loop response time of few millisecond. Unit is also responsible for communicating with all sub-systems with pre-defined protocols on different serial interfaces. It has power source and regulation unit which generates different voltages required by different components on FCIEU and GPS/INS integrated module.
> 
> 
> Salient Features
> -Interfaces with USB memory for reading mission data
> -Interfaces with aircraft over data bus for mission data reading and INS initialisation/ alignment
> -Senses the release of the bomb from the aircraft and after pre-defined delay initiates the thermal battery
> -Sends control signal to RF switch for correct GPS antenna selection
> -Interface with GPS/INS unit for control and navigation Implements guidance and control laws (roll and lateral autopilots)
> -Interfaces with ACEU for tail fin control
> -Transfers laser code to homing head
> -Sends start of scan command to homing head
> -Interfaces with homing head for getting line-ofsight (LOS) rate
> -Senses impact event/proximity and issue warhead initiation command



Said to be the Sudaeshan's precision guided kit with GPS -aided navigation. 


From DRDO's Techfocus Mag.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> @Dillinger @sancho I know you'll get a kick out of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said to be the Sudaeshan's precision guided kit with GPS -aided navigation.
> 
> 
> From DRDO's Techfocus Mag.



http://drdo.gov.in/drdo/pub/techfocus/2012/TF_August_2012_WEB.pdf

The whole thing- interesting stuff. 

FOB/MEMS based IMUs and the FCIEU and ACEU complex isn't just used in PGMs but can be used in stand-off powered munitions along with the INS/GPS systems. Furthermore with the DRDO developed radar altimeter on the Nirbhay you get terrain-matching/following capabilities. Also the SAR seeker for the Nirbhay ALCM and Prahaar under advanced stage of development adds it all up to the ability to now develop a whole family of glide-PGMs and powered stand-off AGMs/ALCMs.  Interesting times ahead. 
@S-DUCT @kurup

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Very informative files from CRISIL/Astra Microwave and DRDO Techfocus -






http://crisil.com/capital-markets/CRISIL-Research_ier-report-astra-microwave-2012.pdf

^^It seems according to the data on the chart above that LSTAR/AEW&CS radar has a total 1,244 T/R elements, packed away in approximately 155 TRMM multi-module packages (each package containing 8 modules), and, as per 2010 terms, seems each module (or I guess each TRMM) can develop 100W of power output.

That means a combined output of 15,500 W or 15.5kW.

I think this is how it is calculated because if we give 100W output for each T/R module, it will calculate to 124,000W (124kW), that is exorbitant because even E-3 Sentry has an average output of around 60kW only.

--

Case in point, this is the latest development from earlier this year -



> New technologies for 200 W transmit receive modules, active array antennas, distributed beam steering network and digital receiver/Exciter have been developed and demonstrated.



http://drdo.gov.in/drdo/pub/techfocus/2013/TF_April_2013_WEB.pdf

It seems the power output of the modules (or rather the TRMMs) has been doubled to 200W in 3
years.

*So now 200W modules means a combined output of 31kW* which makes it halfway through to the likes of E-3 Sentry...which have dome radars anyway so LSTAR cannot really compare with Sentry/Phalcon.

But for one I am impressed with DRDO's progress in this field.

@Abingdonboy @Dillinger @sancho @Water Car Engineer

@gambit Hi sir, can you analyse the data and tell us if there are any misunderstandings or misinterpretations out there? Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Gessler said:


> Very informative files from CRISIL/Astra Microwave and DRDO Techfocus -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://crisil.com/capital-markets/CRISIL-Research_ier-report-astra-microwave-2012.pdf
> 
> ^^It seems according to the data on the chart above that LSTAR/AEW&CS radar has a total 1,244 T/R elements, packed away in approximately 155 TRMM multi-module packages (each package containing 8 modules), and, as per 2010 terms, seems each module (or I guess each TRMM) can develop 100W of power output.
> 
> That means a combined output of 15,500 W or 15.5kW.
> 
> I think this is how it is calculated because if we give 100W output for each T/R module, it will calculate to 124,000W (124kW), that is exorbitant because even E-3 Sentry has an average output of around 60kW only.
> 
> --
> 
> Case in point, this is the latest development from earlier this year -
> 
> 
> 
> http://drdo.gov.in/drdo/pub/techfocus/2013/TF_April_2013_WEB.pdf
> 
> It seems the power output of the modules (or rather the TRMMs) has been doubled to 200W in 3
> years. Thanks, probably, to the inclusion of Gallium Arsenide (GaAs) tech, which greatly increases power and range, as is the common understanding even in civilian circles -
> 
> GaN and GaAs Microwave Transistors and Amps Extend Power and Frequency Range
> 
> The reason why the DRDO-developed modules have much higher power outputs than the ones designed by Astra Microwave, is because I think only DRDO has access to the higher-end GaAs and other advanced platforms from companies like GAETEC.
> 
> *So now 200W modules means a combined output of 31kW* which makes it halfway through to the likes of E-3 Sentry...which have dome radars anyway so LSTAR cannot really compare with Sentry/Phalcon.
> 
> But for one I am impressed with DRDO's progress in this field.
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Dillinger @sancho @Water Car Engineer
> 
> @gambit Hi sir, can you analyse the data and tell us if there are any misunderstandings or misinterpretations out there? Thanks in advance!



Only one thing, the inclusion of GaAs didn't increase the output, the TRMs were always GaAs TRMs without which it wouldn't be possible to get the ESA up and running at that size.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

Dillinger said:


> Only one thing, the inclusion of GaAs didn't increase the output, the TRMs were always GaAs TRMs without which it wouldn't be possible to get the ESA up and running at that size.



Where do you get all that tech knowledge for a munshi???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Dillinger said:


> Only one thing, the inclusion of GaAs didn't increase the output, the TRMs were always GaAs TRMs without which it wouldn't be possible to get the ESA up and running at that size.



Thanks, edited my post accordingly.


----------



## Dillinger

notsuperstitious said:


> Where do you get all that tech knowledge for a munshi???



CABS's patent of the TRM.


----------



## Dillinger

@Gessler @notsuperstitious 






TRANSMIT/RECEIVER MODULE FOR ACTIVE PHASED ARRAY ANTENNA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DEMI GOD

Asias silent game of military supremacy


While Japans tense relationship with China dominates headlines worldwide, the strategic rivalry between Beijing and India is more likely to shape Asian power dynamics in the coming decades
By Jaswant Singh | Special to Gulf News
Published: 20:00 September 22, 2013
Gulf News



Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email Share on print More Sharing Services 1



.
Image Credit: Niño Jose Heredia/©Gulf News




Nowadays, many people seem to be more relaxed than ever about nationality, with the internet enabling them to forge close connections with distant cultures and people. But states remain extremely sensitive about their borders inviolability. After all, territory, including land, oceans, air space, rivers, and seabeds, is central to a countrys identity, and shapes its security and foreign policy.


States can respond to territorial disputes either by surrendering some aspects of sovereignty, thus weakening their power and influence, or by adopting a more robust national-defence strategy aimed at fending off current challenges and precluding future threats. Today, many Asian countries are choosing the latter option.


Consider the territorial disputes roiling the Indian Ocean and other East Asian regions, sparked by Chinas repeated and increasingly assertive efforts to claim sovereignty over vast maritime areas. As Chinas incursions reignite long-smouldering disagreements and threaten to destabilise the regional status quo, countries throughout Asia are reconsidering their strategic positions.


For example, the Philippines is revamping its security strategy by enhancing cooperation with the US Chinas counterweight in the region only two decades after it closed two major American military installations, the naval base at Subic Bay and Clark Air Base. Vietnam, too, has strengthened its ties with the US. And, after decades of absence, America has resumed training programmes for Indonesias military.




AdTech Ad


More significant, Japans leaders are now openly debating ways to transform the countrys post-Second World War pacifism into a much more assertive nationalism. In fact, in August, the Japan Maritime Self-Defence Force unveiled the helicopter destroyer Izumo, whose structure and capabilities resemble those of an aircraft carrier, with possible offensive applications.


This emerging strategic shift will likely have far-reaching consequences, raising the stakes of Sino-Japanese sparring over islands in the East China Sea.


But, while Japans tense relationship with China dominates headlines worldwide, the strategic rivalry between China and India is more likely to shape Asian power dynamics in the coming decades. And recent events suggest that China knows it.


In April, a platoon of Chinese Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) border-security personnel crossed the so-called line of actual control; into Indias Depsang Valley in Ladakh to erect an encampment, where they remained for almost three weeks. Chinas leaders have yet to explain what prompted the incursion but there is no shortage of speculation.


Some claim that the local PLA commander initiated the stand-off, while others contend that Chinas new president, Xi Jinping, was using the transgression to assert his authority over the PLA. The incursion has even been linked to the scandal surrounding Chongqings disgraced former Communist Party chief, Bo Xilai, who had close ties with high-ranking PLA and security-services officers. But the most likely explanation is the simplest one: China was deliberately asserting its authority over the disputed border.


As it stands, India and China are openly competing for influence in Sri Lanka, Myanmar, Nepal, and Bangladesh. So far, they have largely relied on economic and commercial mechanisms, especially rival port and pipeline projects, to secure their positions.


China is not allowing its economic slowdown to derail its efforts to enlarge and modernise its navy and expand its commercial interests around Eurasias southern rim. It has been investing or demonstrating interest in deep-water port projects in Kenya, Tanzania, and Bangladesh, and it has been directly involved in financing and constructing Indian Ocean ports in Myanmar, Sri Lanka, and Pakistan.


Just as China is helping to develop Pakistans port of Gwadar, India is helping to develop Irans Chabahar port 70 kilometres away. Chabahar is not useful only to counter China; it will serve as a vital link for India to transport goods to Afghanistan, Central Asia, and beyond. India could even develop a major communication hub with the port as its nexus.


Moreover, India is working to safeguard its naval superiority over China. In August, the reactor aboard Indias first indigenously built nuclear submarine, INS Arihant, was activated, bringing the country one step closer to realising its long-sought goal of a nuclear triad the capability to launch nuclear weapons from land, air, and sea. Just three days later, India launched the aircraft carrier INS Vikrant.


But, as The Economist observed, rarely does nemesis follow hubris so quickly. Indeed, just two days after the Vikrants launch, explosions at the naval dockyard in Mumbai sank INS Sindhurakshak one of the ten Kilo-class submarines that form the backbone of Indias aging conventional-submarine fleet killing 18 crew members.


Perhaps Chinas apparent economic, strategic, and military advantages will prove less significant than many believe, especially given continuing uncertainty over the terms of Americas strategic pivot towards Asia. Indeed, with the US on their side, either Japan or India could conceivably tip the scales in its own favour. But one thing is clear: A great game is beginning among Asias great powers, and there are scant rules in place to manage how it will be played.


Project Syndicate, 2013





Jaswant Singh, a former Indian finance minister, foreign minister, and defence minister, is the author of Jinnah: India Partition Independence.


----------



## Dillinger

@Gessler @Abingdonboy @S-DUCT Does anyone here have news on the SAR x-band monopulse sensor for the Nirbhay ALCM? That is going to be the real catch.


----------



## Gessler

Dillinger said:


> @Gessler @Abingdonboy @S-DUCT Does anyone here have news on the SAR x-band monopulse sensor for the Nirbhay ALCM? That is going to be the real catch.



TRISHUL articles about Nirbhay have info on it.

Better still, ask Prasun about any latest update about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

self delete


----------



## HRK

*17 Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers for Indian Navy*

*24th Sep 2013*







The Indian Navy has received the first of 17 Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers, becoming the third naval operator of the Hawk along with the US Navy and the Royal Navy.

The 17 Hawk aircraft ordered by the Indian Navy form part of a contract for 57 aircraft signed in 2010 of which 40 are for the Indian Air Force.

Among its 18 customers worldwide, India is the largest operator of the Hawk Advanced Jet Trainer with 123 aircraft ordered to date, of which over 70 have been delivered to the Indian Air Force. Hawk trainers already in service with the Indian Air Force are performing well.

Adding to the Indian Navy’s fleet of aircraft, the Hawk provides the ideal platform for pilots to transition smoothly to the Navy’s frontline aircraft. Hawk effectively integrates air and ground based elements offering the most efficient and cost-effective method of training pilots.

http://www.defencereviewasia.com/articles/246/17-Hawk-Advanced-Jet-Trainers-for-Indian-Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*India Halts VSHORAD Contest To Weigh Stinger Offer*
India Halts VSHORAD Contest To Weigh Stinger Offer | Defense News | defensenews.com

Nov. 12, 2013 - 04:34PM
*NEW DELHI* — India has halted the procurement process for a very-short-range air defense (VSHORAD) system while the Defence Ministry considers a Raytheon proposal to sell the Stinger on a government-to-government basis, an Indian Army source said.

The original VSHORAD tender of 2010 has not been shelved, added the source, but if the Raytheon proposal is accepted, it could be canceled.

Saab, MBDA and Rosoboronexport are competing in response to the tender and are awaiting the downselect since completing the requisite trials nearly a year ago. Army sources said Saab is the frontrunner after the trials.

Raytheon’s proposal to supply the Stinger system was received nearly three months ago, the source said, and the Defence Ministry began seriously considering it after Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh’s visit to Washington in September, the source said.

While no Raytheon executive here would comment whether the Stinger offer has been made, the source said Raytheon has even proposed a possible joint development of the Stinger VSHORAD system with India’s state-owned Bharat Dynamics.

The Stinger would also form part of the package for the 22 Apache attack helicopters the Air Force selected. Boeing’s Apache edged out Russia’s Mi-28 for the US $1.2 billion Air Force contract last year.

India is also considering mounting Stinger missiles on the 210 Mi-17 helicopters the Air Force has contracted with Russia, the source said.

Under the government’s existing proposal, the Army plans to buy 5,175 VSHORAD systems with technology transfer expected. Out of these, 2,300 systems would be acquired fully built, 1,260 in a partially constructed condition, and the remaining will be license-produced in India.

The VSHORAD system must be able to engage aerial targets day and night, have an effective range of 6 kilometers and be able to strike targets at an altitude greater than 3,000 meters. The Army wants to replace its aging Russian-made Igla air defense systems and wants a manportable VSHORAD weighing less than 25 kilograms.

An executive with one of the competitors claimed that its system far exceeded the Staff Qualitative Requirements, adding that they are awaiting the results of the downselect after the trials.


----------



## HRK

India Expected to Approve Barak Missile Buy | Defense News | defensenews.com

Nov. 12, 2013 - 07:56PM

*NEW DELHI*— India is likely to proceed with the purchase of Barak missiles from Rafael despite a probe of alleged corruption involving prime contractor Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) and former Indian Defence Minister, George Fernandes, an Indian Defence Ministry source said.

India’s top weapons purchasing authority, the Defence Acquisition Council, said at a Nov. 11 meeting that it had referred the missile purchase to an internal committee for evaluation.

India’s Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) had charged Fernandes in a $326 million deal involving the purchase of Barak anti missile systems from IAI, contracted in 2000. So far, the CBI has not released any findings on the probe.

But the Defence Ministry source said the CBI is likely to close the case against IAI and described the internal inquiry is only a formality.

*The Navy has been demanding the purchase of Barak missiles, but the Defence Ministry has been holding back because of the alleged kickback case. Currently, three of the Indian Navy ships that have the Barak air defense system on board have no missiles.*

*The Navy had given a proposal to the Defence Ministry early this year to procure about 300 Barak missiles for the warships Ranvir, Brahmaputra, Betwa and Beas at a cost of around $100 million.*

The Barak under purchase is ananti-aircraft, anti-missile system with a range of 70 kilometers, a warhead of 52 kilograms and speed of Mach 2.


----------



## luckych

In defense, India is a sleeping giant: EADS Global Chief Tom Enders 




_*Tom Enders*, a German paratrooper in his youth, has been trooping into India every year for the past seven years. The chief executive of European defence and aerospace giant EADS, which has in its fold entities such as Airbus, Eurocopter, Cassidian and Astrium, was in Delhi to meet several top government officials. Enders says the 56.5-billion EADS - the first foreign company to strike a joint venture in defence with an Indian private company (Larsen & Toubro) - is excited about local engineering talent. In an exclusive interview with *ET *the 54-year-old also talks about the opportunities and challenges in civil and military aviation in the country, lessons from a failed merger with BAE Systems, the ongoing re-structuring exercise, which includes renaming of the company as the Airbus Group, and the hazards of doing business in democracies. Edited excerpts: 

*How do you expect the ongoing re-structuring and re-branding exercise at EADS to help boost presence in markets such as India?*

Our defence business is now scattered over four of our divisions - from aerospace to military and space. So, we decided that this was not the optimal way of organising business, particularly at a time when the business is shrinking in Europe and flattening in North America. There was a clear need for consolidating our defence business with the space business because we have some overlaps within segments.

To give you an example, when a customer has a need for wide-area surveillance, our space guys offer low-flying satellites and defence guys high-flying UAVs, separately. That is not the way to drive competitiveness. You consolidate because you think that way you can save costs, can be more efficient, and you can focus much better on customers.

This consolidation should help us a lot in countries like India to have greater focus on the customer. (Following re-structuring and rebranding, EADS will have three core units: Cassidian and Astrium will be combined with Airbus Military and called Airbus Defense & Space; Eurocopter, the world's largest commercial helicopter maker, will be renamed Airbus Helicopters. Passenger aircraft, Airbus, will form the third core unit)

*Are you looking at investing morin R&D in India?*

I am a big fan of crawl, walk and run strategy. If you look where we were 5-6 years ago, we were almost nothing in India, but now we already have two engineering centres in Bangalore, one working for the commercial side for Airbus and the other working for Cassidian (which will soon be part of the core defence unit, Airbus Defence and Space).

We have a couple of hundred people working for us and have two additional offshore development centres with partners here. All in all, we have more than 2,500 people working for us, employed by but also in subcontracting. Our business units in Europe are very positive about the work done here. We are looking forward to actively utilising these capabilities to grow in India, which we no longer see as a market. This is a place where we want to build our own Indian identity.

Our sourcing business in India is 10 times more than it was six years ago. We are now around 250 million euros per year. Our own employee population has gone up 10 times during the period.

*What are your business growth expectations in the country?

We have something called general market forecast for 20 years. The numbers for India, I believe, are very conservative: sale of 1,200 commercial aircraft. 

How bullish are you about India? Could you explain it in numbers?

From now to 2020, we expect to grow in sourcing to a billion euros, a quadruple growth from now. As I said, India certainly is one of the key countries where we think we need to take steps to be Indian. It is easy for us to do so because we are a truly international aerospace and defence company because we have pooled in resources from four different countries to make it happen.

I don't think it was easy to get the Germans and the French together in one company. We also have overcome the historical baggage that separates the British and the French. But once you integrate, you are far more sensitive to other cultures and histories. We expect to become a household name in India soon, under the future name, Airbus. 

*_
Read more at:
In defense, India is a sleeping giant: EADS Global Chief Tom Enders - Economic Times


----------



## luckych

*We are looking at collaborating with defence PSUs: MV Kotwal, L&T *

Read more at:
We are looking at collaborating with defence PSUs: MV Kotwal, L&T - The Economic Times


----------



## Daedalus

loc soldiers guarding nation at minus 20 degree: ख़बरें: आज तक

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Fraud Charges May Scuttle Indian Helo | Defense News | defensenews.com*

*NEW DELHI* —* The Indian Ministry of Defence has ordered state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL) to accelerate development of its indigenous Light Utility Helicopter (LUH) program because fraud charges may derail the procurement of 197 helos from overseas, said an MoD source.*

*While no decision has yet been taken on canceling the 2009 tender, in which Eurocopter (Now Airbus Helicopters) and Kamov of Russia are competing,* the source said, India’s anti-fraud agency, the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI), formally leveled charges against a serving Indian Army officer for alleged involvement in manipulating the trial report of the LUH procurement. Charges were made last week.

The officer’s alleged involvement came to light last year when an investigating team traveled to Italy to probe alleged corrupt practices by AgustaWestland to win a contract to provide 12 AW101 helicopters. The team discovered a document in which the Indian Army officer had allegedly offered AgustaWestland to turn the LUH contract in their favor. However, AgustaWestland was eliminated in the first round of procurement in the technical evaluation stage.

Eurocopter and Kamov executives were unavailable for comments.

Politics is also playing a role because general elections are slotted for May and the ruling United Progressive Alliance government will not want to be viewed as ignoring corruption, said Nitin Mehta, new Delhi based defense analyst.

The $500 million LUH tender was issued in 2009 to Eurocopter for its Fennec AS550 C3 helicopter, to AgustaWestland for the AW119 and Kamov for the 226T helicopter.

*The MoD source said that if the tender is canceled, the order for 197 helicopters will be given to HAL, which is developing an LUH for the Indian Army and Air Force.*

*HAL’s LUH, however, is still in initial development and the Army urgently needs the aircraft *to ferry troops and material to battlefields at high altitudes in northern India bordering Pakistan and China. Currently, the Army and Air Force are using Cheetah and Chetak helicopters license-produced by HAL for logistic support at altitudes of more than 20,000 feet, where the military needs to operate at the Siachen glacier and the upper reaches of the Himalayas bordering China.

The Cheetahs and Chetaks have outlived their life expectancy and the Army and Air Force have been demanding replacements for more than a decade.

*An Army official said cancellation of the LUH tender would be a severe blow to Army logistics operations, but added that HAL’s record in delivering equipment is unsatisfactory and should not be counted on as the sole supplier of LUH resources. The LUH should be procured as quickly as possible on a government-to-government basis if the tender is canceled, the official said.*

*Status of LUH*

*HAL officials said they will achieve initial operational clearance of the LUH by the end of 2015 and begin serial production by mid-2017*. *A contract for 187 light utility helicopters is expected from MoD by the end of the month, a HAL official said, and the official claimed the company’s LUH would be 10 percent cheaper than that of Eurocopter or Kamov.*

The single-engine LUH would be powered by a French-made Turbomecca engine. Of those 187 helicopters, 127 would go to the Army and 61 for the Air Force.

*“The development of LUH has progressed with the completion of three milestones, including the configuration freeze, design freeze, and transmission and rotor design. And currently, the detail design and analysis milestone and ground test vehicle run milestones are in progress,”* said an official of HAL.

_The helicopters will be used for multiple missions for both services, including reconnaissance and surveillance; directing artillery fire; transporting small numbers of troops; nuclear, biological and chemical monitoring; casualty evacuation; and airborne forward air control._

*LUH Tender*

If canceled, this would mark the second time the program was halted. In 2007, Eurocopter, with its Fennec helicopter, was on the verge of being declared the winner when US-based Bell Helicopters complained to the MoD about a lack of transparency in the procurement process and that tender was canceled in 2008.

In the recent competition, an Army source said there have been issues with the trials of the two competitors. *The Airbus Helicopters candidate has had some problems operating at high altitudes, and the Army wants it to be able to accommodate a second stretcher, which will require structural modifications, added the source.*

*Kamov has offered a choice of two Western engines, but the engines will require re-certification.

*


----------



## sudhir007

HAL Marut

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

Republic Day 2014 Gallantry citations


----------



## bloo

sudhir007 said:


> HAL Marut



Wow I didn't know that Marut had inlet cones, many say that they are the predecessors of the diverterless supersonic inlet; DSIs are practically based on ramps and cones like those.
Any ways won't say much or I may invoke the ire of some Pakistani member who wholeheartedly believes that they were the 'first' to implement DSIs.


----------



## nik22

Siachen Glacier - NDTV Classics

Great Battles: The 1987 battle of Siachen (Aired: 2005) Video: NDTV.com


----------



## SpArK

BAE Systems names John Brosnan as new India managing director - The Economic Times


----------



## HRK

India Signs Contract for Ukrainian Anti-Aircraft Artillery | Defense | RIA Novosti

MOSCOW, February 10 (RIA Novosti) – *An Indian company has signed a contract with a Ukraine weapons exporter to buy up to 138 anti-aircraft vehicles, the Ukrainian defense conglomerate Ukroboronprom said on its website Monday.*

*According to the statement, one anti-aircraft gun and one command vehicle will be sent to India’s Larsen & Toubro for evaluation, and the company will then have the right to purchase up to 138 of the systems under the contract.*

The vehicles, which were not named, would be produced by three Ukrainian firms, according to the statement.

Ukraine has earlier produced an upgraded version of the Soviet Shilka self-propelled anti-aircraft gun, which can engage low-flying targets with radar-guided rapid-fire cannons.

The ZSU-23-4 Shilka, which resembles a tank with four short cannons in place of a long gun, has seen combat in numerous conflicts, including in the Soviet war in Afghanistan and the ongoing civil war in Syria, where it has been used in an improvised fashion against elevated ground targets.


----------



## kurup

*DRDO set to harness ocean power*

CHANDIGARH: Given the pressure on land and limited sources which can be tapped for generation of electricity, the ministry of earth sciences is now focusing its attention on oceans to meet growing power demand. It has started working on developing wind farms in ocean, which have a potential of power generation for 300 days in a year. Coastal areas of Tamil Nadu and Gujarat are being studied for the purpose.

Shailesh Nayak, secretary, Union ministry of earth sciences, who was the chief guest for the 'National workshop on renewable energy systems for mountainous regions' in Chandigarh on Friday, informed about the new renewable sources of energy that were being tested. The workshop was jointly organized by the ministry of new and renewable energy and Snow and Avalanche Study Establishment, SASE - a wing of Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO).

"As land is not easily available for the purpose, we have thought of oceans. The coasts of Gujarat and Tamil Nadu have shown a high potential of more than 6m/sec wind velocity. This can sustain power for 300 days in a year," said Dr Nayak. However, how much power in terms of wattage will be produced is yet to be worked upon. "That depends upon the number of wind turbines which will be installed," said the secretary. 

DRDO set to harness ocean power - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*India Proposes 10% Budget Increase; 3.3% Boost for Procurement*

*NEW DELHI* — India has proposed a 10 percent increase in defense spending for the financial year beginning April 1, but the plan includes a boost of only 3.28 percent for new weapon procurement compared with a jump of 9 percent the previous year.

Indian Finance Minister Palaniappan Chidambaram announced in Parliament Feb. 17 that defense spending for 2014-2015 would be 2.24 trillion rupees (US $36.3 billion) compared with 2.36 trillion rupees in 2013-2014. Because the rupee was weaker at that time, the defense budget was worth only US $33.95 billion.

For weapon and equipment purchases, the equivalent of US $14.93 billion has been allocated for the next fiscal year, compared with US $14.56 billion for the current year.

The budget allocations proposed by Chidambaram could change, however, when the new government announces its budget after general elections slotted before May. Chidambaram presented an interim budget, which would govern spending only for the next four months.

“The budget proposals are subject to change by the new government after the general elections. As such the latest proposals only give a direction of the defense spending in the year 2014-15, because these figures can be changed by the new government,” said Nitin Mehta, defense analyst.

Resources available to buy new arms over the past year shrunk sharply because of a decline of more than 10 percent in the value of the rupee against the US dollar, and because funds for weapons were diverted for other purposes.

The Indian defense minister diverted US $1.3 billion from the Capital Head of the budget, which was intended for new weapons and equipment, to the Revenue Head, which is largely used to pay salaries, pensions and other day-to-day equipment for the troops, said a Defence Ministry source.

The fund diversion affected the inking of several defense projects, including the purchase of Boeing AH-64-D Apache helicopters worth US $1.16 billion, Boeing Chinook heavy-lift helicopters worth US $833 million, and the purchase of 145 light howitzers from the US subsidiary of BAE Systems for US $583 million.

The fate of defense projects in the pipeline will only be decided by the next government, scheduled to take over in June.

“If the failure to spend [US $1.66 billion] in 2012-13 is also taken into account with the falling rupee and diversion of funds, then the picture is a clear starvation of fresh contracts by the government in the last two years and the trend looks the same given the small increase in money for weapons and equipment,” said Mehta. ■

*Email: vraghuvanshi@defensenews.com.

India Proposes 10% Budget Increase; 3.3% Boost for Procurement | Defense News | defensenews.com*


----------



## kurup

*Anti-IED device failed test: Sandhu*

Two devices procured by the Army to counter Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs) failed as the device proved a “dud” and could not detect explosives on two occasions in Jammu and Kashmir, deputy national security advisor (NSA) Nehchal Sandhu said on Wednesday at a seminar organised by counter-terror force National Security Guard (NSG).

Addressing the seminar on ‘Terrorists Weapon of Choice: Improvised Explosive Device’ Sandhu said the security establishment has seen innovative IEDs used by militants, Naxals and terror groups that leave no signature and are hard to detect.

NSG Director General Jayanto Chowdhury said a US company approached him with the anti-IED device during his posting as Assam DGP.

Sandhu, a former IB chief, clarified, “The device A3 procured by 15 Core (Indian Army) on trial basis turned out to be duds. Twice, there were blasts and the device failed,” said Sandhu.

Anti-IED device failed test: Sandhu | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

kurup said:


> *Anti-IED device failed test: Sandhu*
> 
> Two devices procured by the Army to counter Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs) failed as the device proved a “dud” and could not detect explosives on two occasions in Jammu and Kashmir, deputy national security advisor (NSA) Nehchal Sandhu said on Wednesday at a seminar organised by counter-terror force National Security Guard (NSG).
> 
> Addressing the seminar on ‘Terrorists Weapon of Choice: Improvised Explosive Device’ Sandhu said the security establishment has seen innovative IEDs used by militants, Naxals and terror groups that leave no signature and are hard to detect.
> 
> NSG Director General Jayanto Chowdhury said a US company approached him with the anti-IED device during his posting as Assam DGP.
> 
> Sandhu, a former IB chief, clarified, “The device A3 procured by 15 Core (Indian Army) on trial basis turned out to be duds. Twice, there were blasts and the device failed,” said Sandhu.
> 
> Anti-IED device failed test: Sandhu | The Indian Express



Good thing it was during trials.


----------



## kurup

*Shortage of ammunition to end as cabinet clears procurement proposal*







The Cabinet Committee on Security, headed by prime minister Manmohan Singh, on Thursday cleared the Army’s critical proposal to acquire ammunition for its tank fleet to meet its shortage.

The Army has a fleet of around 3,000 T-72 and T-90 tanks and its ammunition comes from Russia. But the quantity of its ammunition exported from Russia is very low. The issue of acute shortage of ammunition of its tank fleet of T-90 and T-72 tanks was raised by former army chief General VK Singh. In its communication to the prime minister, General Singh had claimed that the army has ammunition for only four days. The matter of ammunition shortage was also mentioned by the parliamentary standing committee on defence.

Besides ammunition, the proposal for night-vision equipment for tank fleet was also taken up. The night vision devices for tanks will enhance performance of the tank fleet during nights.

The mechanised forces, which include 63 armoured corps regiments and over 30 mechanised infantry battalions, constitute a critical component of the Army’s preparedness for high-intensity, fast-tempo and short-duration battles of the future.

The Army had also informed the standing committee on defence about the shortage and how the situation had worsened by the blacklisting of its biggest ammunition supplier — Israeli Military Industry (IMI).

Shortage of ammunition to end as cabinet clears procurement proposal | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Security risk at sensitive DRDO, Navy test sites*






Several disasters related to the Indian Navy have taken place over the past few months – with the latest being the fire that was detected on Wednesday on board the submarine INS Sindhuratna off the Mumbai coast – raising questions about the security of our defence assets. However, the lessons do not seem to have been learnt with security not being beefed up at the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) sites at Rushikonda and other defence establishments in the area.

The APTDC is set to issue tender notifications for the development of Rushikonda and Bheemili beaches as part of the Beach Corridor Project. However, the authorities have overlooked that Rushikonda Beach, which draws huge crowds, also houses DRDO’s missile testing centre and naval practices take place on one of its sides.

APTDC general manager, Vizag Bheema Sankara Rao, said, “Tender notification for development of Bheemili and Rushikonda is being given. It would be shortly developed but we haven’t spoken to theDRDO or Navy people about barricading their test sites. It’s at one side of the beach and does not disturb tourist inflow.”

Melville Smythe, a surfer and yachting instructor, who is also working with Sports Authority of AP said, pointed out that there is a security threat.

“The testing centre should not be here at all in this crowded beach but should be shifted towards the beaches in the vicinity of INS Kalinga Naval station. There’s absolutely no security and people can walk towards the sensitive defence equipment and computers kept at the site. There’s no guarantee that a tourist approaching towards it is not a terrorist”.

The area is not even barricaded and most of the times a lone security guard is posted though there is sensitive defence equipment such as satellite radar there.

Moreover, Naval personnel also frequent the area and beach for practice, for training and certain tests involving ships and boats and sometimes are disturbed by curious visitors and tourists, divulge sources.

This TOI correspondent, who visited the area posing as a tourist, managed to take photographs and was not stopped either by the security personnel or the DRDO staff there.

The beach attracts 1,000-5,000 visitors during peak season and is usually crowded in the mornings and evenings. What is worrisome is that picnickers, tourists and other revellers can walk up to the DRDO testing centre or even get in through a side, where DRDO officials, especially from Odisha, are found working. A DRDO officer, who came from Chandipur-on-sea in Odisha to work on missile tests conducted this week, said, “Some research equipment and computers are kept here but only for temporary period. The missiles are test-fired from Chandipur and here we check their range and target.”

Principal scientist of National Institute of Oceanography V S N Murty said that missile tests that are carried out are targeted deep in the sea and hence won’t affect the beach visitors. “However, considering it’s a sensitive area, hopefully the Navy and DRDO are taking all necessary precautions. Especially when tests are going on, they should bar the public from approaching the site,” he said.

Security risk at sensitive DRDO, Navy test sites | idrw.org


----------



## SRP

Another scam guys.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440097968080056320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440099239063224320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440097407410634752


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440812883740340224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440812172273152000


----------



## kurup

*Youths must concentrate on ‘strategic technologies’ : DRDO scientist*






India with its vast multitude of youth power could leverage the “strategic technologies” to join the elite club of the developed nations, according to P.Sivakumar, Director, Combat Vehicles Research and Development Establishment, Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO).

He was delivering the 16th Graduation Day address of VRS College of Engineering and Technology at Arasur near here. Mr Sivakumar said that information technology, biotechnology, nano technology and space technology were termed as “strategic technologies.”

He pointed out that the IT and space technologies had converted the modern day battle fields into digital battle fields and turned the weapon-centric warfare into a network-centric warfare. Space technology was relevant for the purpose of communication and navigation.

Satellites were found to be important in intelligence gathering. Nano technology would make ships, aircraft and spacecraft stronger. Bio-technology could provide logistic support.

Acquiring mastery over these technologies would also enable India to bridge the “digital divide” of the developed countries. Mr Sivakumar further stated that India was one of the fastest growing economies in the world.

Thirty-three per cent of its population, was in the “general youth” category. Mr Sivakumar quoting former President A.P.J.Abdul Kalam said that “small aim is a crime.” Vijaya Muthuvannan, Chairperson of the college, N.Muthuvannan, director, S.R.Ramanathan, Correspondent, and N.Anbazhagan, Principal, participated.

Youths must concentrate on ‘strategic technologies’ : DRDO scientist | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*New game plan to deny soldier’s right to cast the ballot*




_(Photo Courtesy: Shib Shankar Chatterjee)_

Earlier soldiers (which includes sailors and airmen too) were required to cast their vote by postal ballot. The procedure devised for this was so convoluted, that it was simply inoperative. Less than 10 percent votes ever reached in time to be taken into account. Thus a citizen’s (soldier’s) most fundamental right in a democracy was, by design, denied to him.

The Representation of The People’s Act, 1950 (43 of 1950) and The Representation of People’s Act, 1951 (43 of 1951 ) makes a special provision for voting by postal ballot for those Indians who are living abroad or are posted abroad. Section 20 ( 3 ) of Part 111 of 1950 Act, states, “Any person having, ‘service qualification,’ shall be deemed to be ordinary resident on any date in the constituency in which, but for his having such service qualification, he would have been ordinary resident on that date.” Sub Sections 3 and 5 of Section 20 further clarifies this point. Sub section 8 of Section 20 defines, ‘service qualification,’ means being member of armed forces of the Union. (Section 20 (7) (a)) The wife of a soldier residing with him too will be considered, ‘ordinary resident,’ (sub section 6 of Section 20.) Change to this provision can be made by the Government of India in consultation with the Election Commission (and not by the Election Commission on its own!) 1950 Act (43 of 1950) further clarify this position in Section 60 , sub sections (a) and (b)

Therefore, Election Commission’s recent ruling that a soldier should have served in a constituency for a period of three years to qualify to cast his vote in that constituency is arbitrary and has no legal backing. Election Commission would be aware that less than 1 percent of soldiers remain posted in a given station (constituency) for 3 years. This is yet another device to denying him his fundamental right as a citizen of the Republic of India.

This issue was raised with the Election Commission ( Shri Manohar Singh Gill ) who simply ignored the basic point and instead mooted the idea of proxy voting! He had either not read the Representation of Peoples Act (1950 and 1951) or believed in denying the soldier his right to vote. So he mooted the idea of, ‘proxy voting.’ Which according to the Act is not applicable to a soldier. However on this suggestion, a committee of secretaries was formed to consider proxy voting by a soldier. The committee took just 3 short years to approve this proposal and came up with a system and procedure, which was totally inoperative thus placing the soldier back in square one.

The moot question is as to why the government of India and the defence services Supreme Commander has been a party to this denial of the basic right of a soldier in a democracy by the Election Commission! The Indian soldier has defended the Constitution of India not through debate but with his blood. Yet all manner of tricks have been devised, these 65 years to deny him the right granted to him by the very Constitution in whose defence he has been laying down his life.

Soldiers stay away from their permanent place of residence for as long as 17 to 40 years with brief visits to places of permanent residence. X soldier may not be staying in a given military station ( constituency ) for more than two to two and a half years but soldiers as such are, for all practical purposes, permanent residents at such locations. So their interest in such constituencies is an essential feature and that is why they are considered as, ‘ordinary residents,’ of such locations.

Though the Election Commission had realized the inappropriateness of its policy and accepted that soldiers can vote at the place of posting, but as a second thought, perhaps not on its own, come up with the argument that presence of large body of soldiers in J and K and North East will influence the results in some of the constituencies in those areas. Soldiers are in these areas not on their own volition. They have been there for a very long time, with no prospect of their being pulled out, any time soon, and as such have a stake at those places as any other citizen.

The Supreme Commander of the armed forces needs to intervene in the matter and see that his troops are not denied their most basic democratic right.

New game plan to deny soldier’s right to cast the ballot » Indian Defence Review


----------



## kurup

*Aerobatics, job fair, films to add zing to aviation summit*






Four years after the inaugural session of the India Aviation Summit-2010 ended in tragedy after a naval HJT-16 Kiran Mk2 trainer carrying out aerobatic stunts crashed into a residential building, the roar of aircraft engines will once again fill the Hyderabad skies as daredevil pilots show off breathtaking aerobatic maneuvers to enthrall enthusiasts at the fourth edition of the biennial international exhibition & conference on civil aviation – India Aviation Summit – 2014.
Of course, for a change it won’t be dashing Indian Navy pilots doing the honours, but pilots from UK-based Mark Jefferies Airshows and Display Aerobatics that will add the much-needed colour and zing to the inaugural that will be graced by Union aviation minister Ajit Singh and Andhra Pradesh governor ESL Narasimhan, apart from the who’s who of the aviation industry. The UK-based pilots – Mark Jefferies and Tom Cassells – will also perform spectacular manoeuvres, tumbles and spins in the air twice a day throughout the five-day show from March 12 to 16.

Apart from the regular exhibition, clinching of big ticket deals and flexing of aviation muscle by some of the big names in the industry, this year the summit will also host a job fair for final year students of aeronautical engineering. What’s more, flying enthusiasts will also be treated to a host of fiction and non-fiction aviation movies that will be screened at a 60-70 seater theatre that has been created at the venue, civil aviation joint secretary G Ashok Kumar told mediapersons here on Monday.

Giving details about the event, Ashok Kumar said a lot of mega deals are expected to be announced during the event as the primary objective of the aviation summit will be to attract big bucks in the aerospace sector in the country in general and Andhra Pradesh in particular.

The five-day extravaganza, being organised by the ministry of civil aviation and Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (Fiwith US as the partner country, will see around 250 players from 18 countries set up counters at the nearly 20,000 sq mts of exhibition area at the Begumpet airport. The exhibitors include makers of commercial aircraft, helicopters, cargo aircraft, business jets, aircraft machinery and equipment along with aviation skill development institutions.

While March 12-14 will be open only for business visitors, the event will be thrown open to the public during the last two days. While the public will be allowed entry through tickets priced at Rs.300, business participants will have to shell out Rs.700 per head for entry.

The theme of this year’s aviation blitzkrieg is ‘Enhancing Air Connectivity’ as airlines are increasingly looking at new market opportunities beyond the metros. Some of the industry giants expected to be in attendance during the event include Airbus, Boeing, Bombardier, Gulfstream, Dassault Aviation, Embraer, HAL, Rolls Royce, Pratt & Whitney and UTC among others.

*Off to a flying start*

The five-day air show will see around 250 players from 18 countries set up counters at the Begumpet airport

Pilots from UK-based Mark Jefferies Airshows and Display Aerobatics to perform daring manoeuvres twice a day from March 12 to 16

This year’s summit will also see a job fair for final year students of aeronautical engineering

Fiction and non-fiction aviation movies to be screened at a 60-70 seater theatre at the venue

Last two days of the event to be thrown open for general public apart from business visitors.

Aerobatics, job fair, films to add zing to aviation summit | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Increase engineering capabilities in manufacturing sector: DRDO official*






India can be a force to reckon with in the world only when it increases its engineering capabilities in the manufacturing sector, said K. Muraleedharan, Director, Technical Materials, Technical Core Group, Defence Research and Development Organisation Headquarters, New Delhi.

Inaugurating the International Conference on Materials and Characterisation Techniques (ICMCT) 2014 organised by the Centre for Crystal Growth, School of Advanced Sciences (SAS) of the VIT University here on Monday, Dr. Muraleedharan said that at a time when the engineering colleges in India were offering only courses in civil engineering as a result of the design of the British rulers who wanted Indians to learn civil engineering to oversee the constructions of bridges and other government buildings and maintain them, the credit for starting courses in mechanical and electrical engineering went to Madan Mohan Malavia who started these courses in the Banaras Hindu University founded by him in 1916.

Through his efforts, Mahatma Gandhi urged the All India Congress Committee to pass resolutions for starting the mechanical and electrical engineering courses in its session, he said.

The DRDO official said that by 2025, two-thirds of the world’s employable engineers will come from India, thanks to the many engineering colleges that have been started in India in the recent years.

“India will become a force to reckon with only when we increase our capabilities in manufacturing engineering,” he said.

P. Ramasamy, Dean (Research), SSN Engineering College, Kalavakkam, Chennai, said that scientists rewarded the society through their discoveries, and the society in turn decorated them with awards.

V. Raju, Vice-Chancellor, VIT University, released the conference souvenir.

Sankar Viswanathan, vice-president and S. Narayanan, Pro-Vice-Chancellor of VIT participated.

V.M. Chandrasekaran, Dean, SAS and Conference Chairman welcomed the gathering. S. Kalainathan, Convener, ICMCT 2014, spoke about the conference.

Increase engineering capabilities in manufacturing sector: DRDO official | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Pakistani mortar shell found in Tripura pond*

A mortar shell, possibly used by the Pakistani army during the *1971 war* with India, was recovered from a pond at Kamalasagar, a border village in Sipahijala district, the police said on Thursday.

During reclamation of an old pond, MGNREGS workers yesterday recovered the sealed mortar shell which bore the identification number LOT 7050666 PAK 71.

Police suspected that the shell did not explode as it fell into the pond. It was brought here for deactivation.

Tripura, surrounded by Bangladesh in three sides and sharing a 856-km border with it, was the war headquarters of the liberation soldiers.

Pakistani mortar shell found in Tripura pond | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*African parliamentarians seek India’s help in military capacity-building*






A nine-member delegation from various African nations evinced keen interest Thursday in making India-Africa ties stronger and sought New Delhi’s help in building their military capacities.The nine-member team of young parliamentarians were from Algeria, Ethiopia, Kenya, Lesotho, Madagascar, South Sudan and Uganda. The team visited the Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses (IDSA), a strategic think tank, for interacting with the experts.


The interaction was focused on the need to build on the strong historical ties between India and Africa for their mutual benefit in multiple spheres – political, economic, security, science and technology.

The delegates were also interested in the role of women in the armed forces and politics in India.

Ruchita Beri, who specializes on African issues at IDSA, emphasised the unique consultative nature of the India-Africa relationship and discussed the scope for further cooperation in the areas of energy infrastructure development and counter-terrorism.

African parliamentarians seek India’s help in military capacity-building | idrw.org


----------



## HRK

India to sell stake in HAL after general election - IHS Jane's 360

*India is likely to push through its plan to divest a minority stake in state-controlled military aerospace manufacturer Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) after the country's general election*, which will be held over nine phases starting in early April.

An official in India's Ministry of Finance (MoF), who has direct knowledge of the matter, told _IHS Jane's_ on 13 March that *the planned sale of a 10% stake in HAL is "in process" and that it is likely to be concluded after the formation of a new government. An announcement on the divestment "can be expected in about two months", he said.*


----------



## jarves

HRK said:


> India to sell stake in HAL after general election - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> *India is likely to push through its plan to divest a minority stake in state-controlled military aerospace manufacturer Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) after the country's general election*, which will be held over nine phases starting in early April.
> 
> An official in India's Ministry of Finance (MoF), who has direct knowledge of the matter, told _IHS Jane's_ on 13 March that *the planned sale of a 10% stake in HAL is "in process" and that it is likely to be concluded after the formation of a new government. An announcement on the divestment "can be expected in about two months", he said.*


Finally some good news from HAL.


----------



## kurup

*Design development board meets at HAL corporate office*








The first meeting of newly-constituted Design & Development Management Board (DDMB) by the government to strengthen design and development in aerospace and promote self-reliance in the critical areas of India’s defence preparedness was held here today at HAL Corporate Office.

The Board comprises key members of India’s premier defence organizations involved in research, production and manufacturing activities.

“We need to have clear road map to take on the challenges in defence sector as issues concerned range from basic and applied research, involvement of academia, production, spotting and retaining talent,” Chairman of HAL and DDMB, R K Tyagi said.

The meeting brain-stormed on how to build a strong foundation for R&D by synergizing the core competency of all the organizations involved, creating conducive environment for research and support business academia collaboration.

The meeting also felt that all the concerned organizations must share the lessons learnt from the past programs and make combined efforts to ensure success of future programs with thrust on indigenization.
Acquiring of modern technology and measures to be taken to retain quality manpower were also discussed.

The forum would act as a platform for stimulating initiatives and suggest policy interventions for bringing inclusive growth. The DDMB members will deliberate at length most of these issues in their future meetings and the recommendations will be communicated to the stakeholders.

Design development board meets at HAL corporate office | idrw.org


----------



## Gessler

Not related to Indian defence, but produced here for foreign customers : Sikorsky S-92 helicopter cabins
made by Tata Advanced Systems Ltd. (TASL) -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

*




Senior Chinese officer calls for closer military cooperation with India*

*A visiting senior Chinese army officer on Tuesday called on the Chinese and Indian militaries to forge closer ties by expanding exchanges and cooperation in various fields.*
Qi Jianguo, deputy chief of the General Staff of the People's Liberation Army, made the remarks when meeting here with Bikram Singh, chief of the Army Staff of the Indian Army.

China and India are the two largest developing countries, and bilateral cooperation not only benefits both nations but contributes to global peace and stability, Qi said.

*He called for earnest implementation of the border defense cooperation agreement the two countries signed during Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's official visit to China in October 2013.*

Meanwhile, the two militaries should boost exchanges and cooperation in various fields so as to push their relations to higher levels, added the Chinese officer.

China, he said, is ready to work with India to strengthen management and control, handle bilateral differences in a proper manner, and thus safeguard border peace and stability and create a favorable environment for the common development of both countries.

For his part, Singh said this year marks the Year of India-China Friendly Exchanges, which provides new opportunities to promote the relations between the two militaries.

The Indian side is willing to enhance exchanges and communication with China in order to maintain a peaceful border and help safeguard regional stability, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Nothing is gonna happen.Chinese will be back again to there cheap tactics.


----------



## HRK

jarves said:


> Nothing is gonna happen.Chinese will be back again to there cheap tactics.



this times Chiness look serious, my reason to believe this because they want stable neighbourhood through multilateral mechanism, which they can 'influence' to their interest, stable Indo-China relations suits to Russians and to some extent Pakistan as well, same is the case with Pak-Russia relations which will bore certain dividend to India and China.

But do not expect some silver screen blockbuster hits in these regards.

read this....



HRK said:


> China must have a strategy to shape Asia's future
> 
> Two security patterns could emerge in Asia in the future. One is a balance maintained through multilateral mechanisms where major forces like China, the US and Japan would jointly participate in rule-making and collaborate within certain mechanisms to solve existing and potential conflicts or frictions.
> 
> *The other is a balance of power among different forces, in which major players would slide back to the Cold War*, *an upgrade in force by one party would lead up to a response from the other, and ultimately a risky balance would be achieved.*
> 
> The biggest diplomatic challenge that Beijing is facing is moving away from the second mode and realizing a balance through mechanisms. This is also key to long-lasting prosperity and stability in Asia.
> 
> This depends on not only how much sincerity the US and Japan demonstrate facing a rising China, but also how a rising China itself, through strategic implementation, guides the setup of mechanisms to ensure Asian stability.
> 
> Currently China's major political task at home is to improve the establishment of institutions. In fact, it also has the same task of institution-building in the international arena, especially in Asia.
> 
> So far, despite differences in institutions and ideologies, China's rise hasn't triggered the sharp confrontation that existed between the Soviet Union and the West.
> 
> Some Chinese scholars believe that Beijing is able to effectively dissolve frequent punches from the West, because it adopts a "sponge policy," where all the punches fall on a sponge, which doesn't hurt China, but are both energy-consuming and useless for the West.
> 
> China focuses on economic growth and avoids debates and confrontation. As a result, Pacific nations including the US and Japan have shared the dividends from China's economic growth.
> 
> *But now, it is inadequate to purely rely on such a "sponge policy." China must have a strategy to shape Asia's future. This is not a punch back, but means guidance.*
> 
> *It is one thing to safeguard peaceful development with one's own strength, but another to dissolve confrontations and establish mechanisms with the same strength.* The latter is most important, and it is the strategy that China needs most at the moment.
> 
> Strategy calls for long-term insights. It does not mean losing direction due to small disputes in the short run, not to mention being busy dealing with troubles and following the pace of others.
> 
> Currently while handling neighborhood affairs, especially over territorial disputes, China still focuses on "strong responses." When the other party takes action, China takes a tough stance to show its own strength and determination.
> 
> _On issues relating to China's core interests, it is indeed important to make the nation's stance crystal-clear, but it is also necessary to demonstrate that this stance is backed by powerful military forces. Nonetheless, this is just one side of a strategy._
> 
> *China has to have a strategic design for Asia's security pattern, and based on this design, to guide the whole region to move toward the new order, rather than simply watch other parties' actions all day long*.
> 
> Only when diplomatic input matches military input can a comprehensive strategy be formed.
> 
> China should especially shelve some problems that cannot be solved in the short term, and prevent some small frictions and conflicts from disturbing strategic implementation. Otherwise, it may become a potential coordinator working for other parties' strategies.
> 
> In order to grasp the initiatives, China cannot rely on passive responses, but instead on promoting strategic projects such as China-ASEAN negotiations on the Code of Conduct in the South China Sea, China-Japan-South Korea talks on a trilateral free trade agreement, and the Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar Economic Corridor.
> 
> *It is unlikely that China will become the only leading power in Asia or govern the entire region only with hard power.*
> 
> This year marks the 100th anniversary of the breakout of WWI. The world has achieved great progress in establishing institutions for maintaining peace over the past century, though they're still imperfect. This provides an opportunity for China to win regional and global recognition of its rise. *China can effectively dissolve the US-Japan alliance through integrating it with a multilateral mechanism of regional governance. *By doing so, China will make a historical change to the way great powers rise.
> 
> The author is a senior editor with People's Daily. He is now stationed in Brazil.dinggang@globaltimes.com.cn. Follow him on Twitter at @dinggangchina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

HRK said:


> this times Chiness look serious, my reason to believe this because they want stable neighbourhood through multilateral mechanism, which they can 'influence' to their interest, stable Indo-China relations suits to Russians and to some extent Pakistan as well, same is the case with Pak-Russia relations which will bore certain dividend to India and China.
> 
> But do not expect some silver screen blockbuster hits in these regards.



The problem is, they don't show it. The border issues with India in the last year, the constant issues in the South Chinese Sea, issues with Japan and Russia...
In fact, the border issues between Pakistan and India has made more progress in the last years, which even let to removing of troops and arms from the borders, while China is basically forcing us and other neighbours to increase defence capabilities. So unless we see some real efforts from them to ease the tensions in Asia, talk is not enough.


----------



## HRK

sancho said:


> The problem is, they don't show it. The border issues with India in the last year, the constant issues in the South Chinese Sea, issues with Japan and Russia...
> In fact, the border issues between Pakistan and India has made more progress in the last years, which even let to removing of troops and arms from the borders, while China is basically forcing us and other neighbours to increase defence capabilities. So unless we see some real efforts from them to ease the tensions in Asia, talk is not enough.



Yes China have a tracK record same as other big countries, but one need to understand China is increasing her stakes in SA, investment in Pakistan's Economic corridor, expected investment & increase in trade and business relations with India after Modi's central government, and investment in Bangladesh and Afghanistan will eventually increase the stakes of China in the region & vis versa.

This will lead towards a 'regional mechanism' which I hope will be beneficial to all participants, this look like a long term plan of 15-20 years, I may be wrong, but I am reading some related steps in these regards and basing my assumption on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/pub/newsletter/2014/june_14.pdf


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

Proposal for Indian Pantsir-S1 #*Airdefense* System based on TATA-chassis


----------



## ejaz007

*India's Defense Spending Boost Won't Be As High, Sources Say*

*NEW DELHI* — Despite calls by India’s new defense minister for a 20 percent boost in spending, sources in the Foreign Ministry say that number will more likely be 10 percent due to New Delhi’s financial conditions.

In a note to the Finance Ministry last week, the Defence Ministry sought a $7.5 billion jump over the existing allocation of $35 billion, announced by the outgoing United Progressive Alliance government in February.

The outgoing government allocated $14.93 billion in the Capital Head for fresh weapons and equipment. An MoD source said the bulk of the allocations in the Capital Head are used for paying for past contracts, leaving very little money for buying new weaponry and equipment.

Also, under Indian procurement norms, the government pays for 10 percent of a contract up front and the rest is spread over the following years. Since India needs to finalize $20 billion in contracts in the next year, it must spend $2 billion in additional money to cover its upfront costs.

“There is a need for substantial increase in the defense budget to cater for both committed liabilities and for new schemes. The pressure on the defense budget has been acute in recent times, to the extent that around 97 percent of the capital acquisition budget was [due to] committed liabilities, leaving very little for the new contracts,” said Laxman Kumar Behera, research fellow at the Institute of Defense Studies and Analyses.

The MoD needs to finalize contracts worth $20 billion in the 2014-2015 timeframe, including:

■$12 billion for the Medium Multirole Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) program, with Dassault as the preferred bidder.

■$1.5 billion for eight mine countermeasures ships from Kangnam Corp., South Korea.

■$1.2 billion for six Airbus A330 tankers.

■$1.1 billion for 22 Boeing Apache attack helicopters.

■$1 billion for 197 light utility helicopters.

■$833 million for 15 Boeing Chinook heavy lift helicopters.

■$600 million for light howitzer guns from BAE Systems.

■$350 million for 1,418 Israeli-made thermal imaging sights for T-72 tanks.

■$250 million for 262 Barak missiles from Israel Aerospace Industries.

■$200 million for 98 Black Shark torpedoes from WASS.

A Navy officer said India needs to sharply increase its budget spending to match the increased spending by China, which has an annual defense budget of $132 billion, nearly four times that of India. The officer said the optimum level of defense spending should be over 3 percent of India’s gross domestic product (GDP), compared to its current level of less than 2 percent.

“By a rough yardstick, India needs to spend approximately 2-2.5 percent of GDP consistently on defense so that it is able to stay at par with the modernization curve,” said retired Army Brig. Gen. Rahul Bhonsle, now a defense analyst. “In the last five budget years 2010-11 onwards, including the interim budget for 2014-15, [spending] has been below 2 percent of the GDP. This means for the next five years, there is a need to spend on the higher side, that is 2.5 percent of the GDP, and then a review could be carried out.”

However, Amit Cowshish, retired MoD financial adviser and defense analyst, said there is no “optimum” level of defense spending.

“Some people do advocate that [the] defense budget should be pegged at 3 percent of the GDP, but there is no empirical study to establish that this would be the ideal level of funding,” Cowshish said. “Since there is no ideal/optimum level of funding, there is no way of saying what the ‘lag’ is.”

However, MoD is unlikely to get the increased funds as demanded, given the tight fiscal health of the country, forcing the MoD to rejig the purchase and even put some projects on hold, the MoD source said.

“Some smart contract negotiations will have to be undertaken to delay a few contracts such as the heavy lift helicopters, pay lower contracting margins to large projects as the Rafale [MMRCA] and cut back on projects as the indigenous aircraft carrier,” Bhonsle said. “However, any cutback in artillery guns and submarine procurements are not recommended.” ■

*Email: vraghuvanshi@defensenews.com.

India's Defense Spending Boost Won't Be As High, Sources Say | Defense News | defensenews.com*


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Report: India Clears Defense Procurement Worth $3.5B*
Jul. 20, 2014 -By AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE 

*NEW DELHI*— India’s new Hindu nationalist government cleared Saturday proposals worth nearly $3.5 billion to modernize the nation’s aging Soviet-era military hardware and boost its domestic defense industry, a report said.

The move underscored the desire of the government led by Prime Minister Narendra Modi to move quickly to update the country’s military as India looks to defend itself against an increasingly assertive China and from rival Pakistan.

The government earlier this month announced a 12 percent rise in military spending in the annual budget as part of efforts to overhaul its armed forces, declaring “there can be no compromise” with defense.

The defense Acquisition Council on Saturday approved defense procurement proposals worth 210 billion rupees ($3.48 billion), many of which were longstanding, at a meeting chaired by defense Minister Arun Jaitley, the Press Trust of India said.

“There are many proposals in the pipeline for the defense forces,” Jaitley said at the first council’s first meeting since the Bharatiya Janata Party government took office in May after scoring a landslide election victory.

“Today, we have tried to expedite quite a few of them,” Jaitley, who is also the finance minister, was quoted by the PTI as saying.

Defense ministry officials were not immediately available for comment.

India is one of the world’s biggest arms importers, traditionally relying on Russia and in more recent years the United States for equipment and technology due to weaknesses with its own industry.

But slow procurement over decades and the collapse of a string of defense deals during the previous center-left Congress party government’s rule has left the military short of key equipment.

The BJP has been pushing for greater indigenisation of the military industry as India imports around 70 percent of its defense hardware.

Among the major proposals to receive approval was a 90-billion-rupee tender to provide five fleet support ships for the navy that would be open to all public and private sector shipyards, PTI said citing defense ministry officials.

In his first budget, Jaitley hiked defense spending for the current financial year to 2.29 trillion rupees ($38.3 billion). He also said he would further open up the military industry to foreign investment, lifting the cap to 49 percent from 26 percent, with Indian companies retaining overall control.

But defense analysts said the new limit would fail to lure foreign firms because it was less than 50 percent and they feared losing rights to sensitive technology.

Western nations are wooing India’s government in hopes of clinching multi-billion arms deals while New Delhi is keen to leverage their eagerness to do business to win technology transfers.

Report: India Clears Defense Procurement Worth $3.5B | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## ejaz007

*India Lifts Ban on Denel*

*NEW DELHI* — India has removed South Africa’s Denel from a blacklist, allowing the company to again do business here after nine years of investigations failed to prove corruption charges related to a rifle purchase.

The Indian Ministry of Defence sent a letter Aug. 12 to Denel lifting the ban, said a source in the MoD.

An executive of Denel, who requested not to be named, said they received a communication from MoD saying the ban had been lifted, but gave no details of the contents of the MoD letter.

“The decision to de-blacklist Denel and allow it to do business in India will send a positive signal to overseas defense companies to do business in India,” said an executive of an overseas defense major based in New Delhi.

Denel was banned by the outgoing United Progressive Alliance (UPA) government after allegations that it paid kickbacks to secure a deal with the Indian Army in 2002 to sell 1,000 NTW-20 anti-material rifles along with 398,000 rounds of ammunition.

Under the deal, 700 rifles were to have been purchased directly and the remaining 300 licensed-produced in one of the factories of India’s state-owned Ordnance Factory Board. Only 400 rifles had been inducted into the Indian Army and the remainder put on hold after the 2005 blacklisting and investigation by the anti-fraud agency, the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI).

Charges were filed by the CBI against Denel and the UK-based consulting firm Varas Associates, which allegedly rerouted part of the commission to unnamed officials of Denel and the MoD in India. Varas was not banned along with Denel. None of the charges have been proved by CBI, the MoD said.

The purchase of the anti-material rifles was made during the tenure of the National Democratic Alliance (NDA) government, which was in power from 1999-2004, and returned to power in May. The blacklisting was done under the outgoing UPA government within a year of it coming into power in 2004.

The blacklisting of Denel stalled several Indian Army projects, including the purchase of 155mm/52 caliber artillery guns as Denel was the front runner in that program, which was then canceled.

The blacklisting also delayed the homegrown effort, “Bhim Artillery Project,” under which Denel had proposed to install its 155mm artillery gun on an Indian-made Arjun tank chassis.

“Denel will now emerge as a keen competitor in India’s $4 billion variety of 155mm/52 caliber artillery gun projects,” said defense analyst Nitin Mehta, adding that the South African company may forge tie ups with domestic defense companies to compete in these programs. ■

*Email: vraghuvanshi@defensenews.com.

India Lifts Ban on Denel | Defense News | defensenews.com*


----------



## arp2041

@Abingdonboy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521233894746513408


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521233894746513408


Good or bad move? I know very little about her, would she be a boost to Indian Mil modernisation? Or at least a "yes (wo)man" for Modi (which would be good too)?


----------



## AsianLion

*India clears $13 Billion for new submarines, missiles, aircraft and armored vehicles*

Submarines
Oct 25, 201
India has cleared today a bulk of defense projects worth $13 billion in a bid to boost the country’s national defense preparedness, the Indian Defense Acquisition Council (DAC) said.

Scorpène class submarine. Photo: DCNS

The biggest ticket item is the construction of six new submarine, to be undertaken by domestic shipbuilders based on foreign designs. The program is expected to span over a decade and cost about $8 billion.

Following the decision India’s defense ministry is expected to issue a Request for Proposal (RFP) for a study to seek potential contractors that would have the capacity and manpower to build all six submarines or part of the six.

The submarines will be Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) capable that will enable them to stay underwater for longer than a conventional submarine besides having enhanced stealth features.


The DAC also cleared the procurement of Israeli Spike MR missiles and launchers under a $525 million plan to field more than 8000 missiles replacing the current Milan in the Army service.

Another important acquisition will be the procurement of 12 upgraded Dornier DO-228 surveillance aircraft with for the coast guard, for about $300 million. Those aircraft will carry improved sensors for maritime surveillance.

Additionally, the Army will receive 362 infantry fighting vehicle from the Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) as well as new lorries , both produced by domestic manufacturers from the private sector.

The DAC meeting in New Delhi was chaired by Defense Minister Arun Jaitley. Defense Secretary RK Mathur, the chiefs of three All India Services and Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO) Director General Avinash Chander, also attended.

Modernization of India’s military assets is long overdue. Indian experts have repeatedly complained about the country’s deteriorating military prowess, saying Indian defense infrastructure is age-old and has become obsolete.

Beefing up the country’s border security and defense, through expediting the long delayed defense modernization plans were among the priorities of the new government headed by Prime Minister Narendra Modi.


----------



## sathya

@Missilito: PHOTO: Test firings with #Airdefense #Missile System Tor-M2KM on Indian Tata chassis on a Russian range Missilito on Twitter: "PHOTO: Test firings with #Airdefense #Missile System Tor-M2KM on Indian Tata chassis on a Russian range http://t.co/nXM68DLmwU"



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526316863589220352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Mujraparty

sathya said:


> @Missilito: PHOTO: Test firings with #Airdefense #Missile System Tor-M2KM on Indian Tata chassis on a Russian range Missilito on Twitter: "PHOTO: Test firings with #Airdefense #Missile System Tor-M2KM on Indian Tata chassis on a Russian range http://t.co/nXM68DLmwU"
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526316863589220352

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Manohar parriker as new defence minister of india, rumoured hows that ? 

@sancho @Abingdonboy @SpArK


----------



## Jason bourne

Majority of defence deals are stuck up due to lobbying, vested interest and kickbacks: Parrikar.


----------



## SpArK

*India in joint venture with Russian ‘Rosoboronexport’ for procurement of 42,000 rounds of fully formed AMK 339 tank rounds*


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## GORKHALI

Water Car Engineer said:


>


Where is LCA-Tejas,what about basic soldier BPJ and assault rifiles.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

GORKHALI said:


> Where is LCA-Tejas,what about basic soldier BPJ and assault rifiles.



123 Tejas fighters - 20000
Future Infantry Soldier as System (F-INSAS) - 10000
Rifles, carbines, machine guns and sights - 12000
Miscellaneous gear, arms, ammunition - 100000

Broadsword: For the armed forces, Budget brings no cheer


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Netaji with crew of Jap Sub that rendezvoused with the German sub near Madagascar&carried him to Japan. *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601319133049851905


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648857191928102912

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

SpArK said:


> View attachment 145716


Can you update the status of these 7 programs, as of today?


----------



## asad71

Meanwhile India's Defense Minister takes a stroll down The Maal wearing slippers and playing pocket billiard!! The shameless guy doesn't realize inspecting an honor guard as the VIP means he is also on parade. So much for discipline, protocol, and propriety in the Indian defense establishment.


----------



## Nilgiri

asad71 said:


> Meanwhile India's Defense Minister takes a stroll down The Maal wearing slippers and playing pocket billiard!! The shameless guy doesn't realize inspecting an honor guard as the VIP means he is also on parade. So much for discipline, protocol, and propriety in the Indian defense establishment.



No one here cares what an anti-Indian Bong thinks.

The outrage over the Defence Minister's "dis-respect" - Bharat-Rakshak.com : India's first defence portal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra

Nilgiri said:


> No one here cares what an anti-Indian Bong thinks.
> 
> The outrage over the Defence Minister's "dis-respect" - Bharat-Rakshak.com : India's first defence portal


Lol, even he is civilian.
His own military (Pak & BD both) stage coup do mutiny, kill senior officers in stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Top executives from Tata, L&T, M&M & Reliance to flank Manohar Parrikar on maiden visit to US 

Read more at:
Top executives from Tata, L&T, M&M & Reliance to flank Manohar Parrikar on maiden visit to US - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

How docked submarine INS Sindhukirti bled Rs. 450 crore - The Hindu


----------



## Perpendicular

NEW DELHI: In a major political push to the private defence manufacturing sector, the government has opened up its testing facilities and military ranges across the nation for use by companies developing systems for the armed forces. 

The change in policy is being seen as a game changer for indigenous research and development, given that in the past private players had to send equipment abroad for testing and certification, resulting in time and cost escalations. 

Dozens of facilities across the nation - from the air force's weapon testing ranges to laboratories of PSUs that can test tensile strength of material - are now available with the defence ministry issuing a new Standing Operating Procedure (SOP). 

*Follow @ETDefence Twitter handle for comprehensive coverage on other buzzing Defence stories *








Laboratories and ranges across organizations like the DRDO, the three armed forces, Defence PSUs will be available after an application process that will involve vetting the finances and background of the private entity and ensuring secrecy for the military establishments. 

Military units have already starting listing testing facilities that have been opened up, along with the process to apply and costs involved. "There is no precedence of private sector entities utilising IAF facilities for testing their equipment... would boost the indigenous aviation defence industry thereby reducing dependence on foreign suppliers," an air force note on the new policy accessed by ET reads. 

This is a major shift from the past as no avenue existed for the testing and evaluation of products developed by the industry. "This will help the Industry to get solutions tested in India instead of sending them abroad, saving both time and money. Testing and validation are imperative for research and development," Neeraj Gupta, Managing Director of homegrown military manufacturer MKU Pvt. Ltd told ET. 

The lack of Indian testing facilities had also added significantly to the costs of developing new systems. In the case of an artillery gun developer for example, it took over an year to use an Army range for tests. Other companies, including a major producer of bullet proof materials regularly used European facilities for tests, increasing developmental costs. "By permitting the usage of existing govt. owned testing facilities, the development and prototyping cost of defence products will not only come down but also become faster," Ankur Gupta of EY India said. 

Among the facilities now available - on the condition that they are not being utilized for government run projects - are air to ground and small arms ranges, aircraft, helicopters, radars, naval dockyards and HAL laboratories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

By:www.defenseworld.net
*Lockheed, Boeing Offer Fighter Aircraft Manufacture In India As Rafale Negotiations Drag On*



> Lockheed Martin and Boeing have made elaborate presentations to the Indian Ministry of Defence (M0D) on manufacturing the F-16V and the F/A-18 aircraft respectively in India even as New Delhi’s negotiations with Paris to purchase 36 Dassault Rafale aircraft drag on.
> 
> Informed sources told defenseworld.net that the presentations were made ahead of the visit of US Defence Secretary, Ashton Carter who is currently in India on a three-day visit. Other than company representatives, a couple of senior Pentagon officials dealing with defence products exports were also present.
> 
> Lockheed’s offer is the F-16V; the latest evolution of the aircraft equipped with an airborne electronic scanning array (AESA) radar and a host of other improvements in communications and fire control over the Block C/D version. Boeing’s F/A-18 aircraft too will see substantial improvement including AESA radar and other changes to match the F-16V and other competitors in the world.
> 
> Meanwhile, Jane’s reported that a fresh problem in the ongoing Indo-French negotiations over Rafale is the issue of offsets concerning electronics equipment manufacturer, Thales.
> 
> Indian Defense Ministry officials are believed to have rejected Thales’ offer of discharging portion of mandatory 50 percent offset requirement of the overall Rafale contract by helping India develop three ‘smart cities’, Janes reported quoting unnamed official sources as saying Sunday.
> 
> Thales provides equipment and systems - including avionics - that account for around a third of each Rafale's total value.
> 
> IAF vice chief BS Dhanoa, on March 10, too had said that more MMRCA that just 36 Rafale jets will be needed and "other firms Lockheed Martin, Boeing and the Swedish firm Saab" have shared their proposals to the MoD ................See more


----------



## bidonv

By:www.motorindiaonline.in
*Tata Motors’ makes most of indigenous defence platforms*


> Tata Motors’ exhibitory range of vehicles displayed were very different from those exhibited in the earlier shows, and all of them were armoured vehicles.
> 
> Said Mr. Ravi Pisharody, Executive Director, Commercial Vehicle Business Unit, Tata Motors: “We have been in the logistics business for more than 30 years. We have been supplying buses, and have supplied light armoured sumo and safaris and some VFJ kits. But with vehicles like the Kestrel and the MPV (Mine Protected Vehicle), we are now ready with heavy armouring / defence vehicles too. It is also confirmed when we are seen as the front-runner to the FICV (Futuristic Infantry Combat Vehicle) bid. We have submitted an EOI in partnership with General Dynamics, which is one of the leading defence companies in the world, and Bharat Forge.”
> 
> In fact, when the show was inaugurated, Tata’s Kestrel was demonstrated in the presence of the Defence Minister, Mr. Manohar Parrikar. “Make in India and preference to Indian companies is good for the country as buying in India makes a lot of business sense as the cost of procurement will go down and the Indian industry will also flourish,” Mr. Pisharody quipped.
> 
> Tata Motors’ faith was reciprocated by the Indian Army when the company signed a follow-on contract for the supply of an additional 619 units of its high-mobility (HMV) 6X6 multi-axle truck. Being built with a material handling crane, the Tata 6X6 HMV is meant for loading, unloading and transportation of ammunition pallets, spares and other operational equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tata-Def-pic-3
> 
> Speaking at the expo, Mr. Vernon Noronha, Vice President, Defence & Government Business, Tata Motors Ltd., observed: “We at Tata Motors are extremely encouraged by the country’s thrust on ‘indigenisation’, which not only helps strengthen the country’s defence manufacturing base, but also emphasizes cost-effective maintenance, serviceability and upgradation of defence equipment. With this contract we are proud to have received an additional order for 619 units of our indigenously developed Tata 6 X 6 high-mobility vehicle, having cleared rigorous trials and successfully competed against products from rival bidders, from top European and global defence companies, underlining the stringent requirements of the Indian Army and the global standards of our defence offerings. In line with the Government’s ‘Make in India’ initiative, we will continue to focus on further developing a comprehensive range of defence vehicles right here in India, including front-line combat vehicles such as the FICV to meet the evolving requirements of defence forces in India, and around the world.”
> 
> This follows an earlier order awarded to Tata Motors for 1,239 units of its 6X6 high mobility vehicles and is the single largest order awarded to an Indian private OEM in land systems by the Indian Army.
> 
> Focused platforms
> 
> On the platform side Tata Motor’s 6×6 and the 8×8 are the most promising. “The orders we have got is on 6×6, given the terrain and versatility 12×12 will be of limited use but 6×6 and 8×8 will be sold in large numbers,” explained Mr. Pisharody. MPV is a different platform altogether.
> 
> Many overseas defence organisations were here, particularly from SAARC, and it was the best stage to showcase the vehicle to them. “It gives us an indication that while it is good for India it also has a similar potential overseas. The MPV started with initial orders from Maharashtra, and now we have supplied 60-70 units to at least 4-5 States. We have got enquiries for vehicles that have gone to Africa, SA and might go to ASEAN as well,” he added...................See more


----------



## bidonv

By:www.airrecognition.com
*Antonov and Reliance signed MoC for India's Multi-role Transport Aircraft program*



> The Indian company Reliance Defence Limited and the Ukrainian state-owned aircraft manufacturer Antonov signed a memorandum of cooperation with the purpose of placing aircraft of different purposes based on An-148 / An-158 aircraft in the Indian market, the Indian company announced on April 29.
> 
> 
> Under the agreement, Reliance and Antonov will jointly bid for the Medium Military Transport Aircraft program of the local aircraft maker Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). In addition to this, the two companies will also collaborate for assembly, manufacture and maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) of Antonov series of aircraft to address the requirements of the Indian market and also the agreed global markets.
> 
> Antonov's An class of aircraft have long served the Indian Air Force and Navy for over five decades. The Indian Air Force currently operates more than 100 An-32 aircraft, which forms the backbone of its transport fleet. The partnership agreement would provide the benefits of quality and low cost solution for 50-80 seater aircraft through its core competencies.
> 
> The partnership of Reliance Defence and Antonov envisions design of fixed wing Military Aircraft configured for use in tactical as well strategic roles. Powered by two turbofan high fuel-efficiency jet engines, the medium lift aircraft is capable of short field runways operating from remote airfields with unpaved surfaces.
> 
> It is understood that HAL is looking at a market size of up to 300 aircraft in the medium range. This will be potentially the largest collaborative effort involving the Public Sector, Private Sector and Global OEM as part of the Make in India and Skill India initiatives of the Government with value of programs exceeding Rs 50,000 crore (US$ 7.5 bn)..............*See more*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Hey @Abingdonboy i don't see anyone discussing LSA and CISMOA here. Or have I missed it?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> Hey @Abingdonboy i don't see anyone discussing LSA and CISMOA here. Or have I missed it?


Everytime there is any sort of high level Indo-US meeting it is often discussed. Maybe the considerable speculation that LEMOA (the watered down version of LSA) would be signed during SECDEF Carter's visit to India earlier this year has dampend the expectations? CISMOA and BECA are still no-go's, no service is pushing for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Everytime there is any sort of high level Indo-US meeting it is often discussed. Maybe the considerable speculation that LEMOA (the watered down version of LSA) would be signed during SECDEF Carter's visit to India earlier this year has dampend the expectations? CISMOA and BECA are still no-go's, no service is pushing for them.



And I read this tweet in the evening 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740248600723083264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> And I read this tweet in the evening
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740248600723083264


To be expected, the IN really wants this to be signed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Reliance, Antonov - to produce their line of cargo and civ in India:*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...venture-for-aircraft/articleshow/51630324.cms

*TATA, Boeing - production of Apache Block 3 fuselage:*

http://www.livemint.com/Industry/wX...dvanced-Systems-to-make-Apache-fuselages.html

*Mahindra, BAE - M777 Ultra Light Artillery assembly and testing shifted to India:*

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...o-assemble-m777-howitzers-116021800007_1.html

*TATA, Airbus - C295 Cargo Assembly/Testing line in India:*

http://www.ainonline.com/aviation-n...dia-approves-airbus-tata-bid-supply-56-c-295s

*L&T, Samsung - for plant to manufacture, test K9 Thunders:
*
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-in-india-initiative/articleshow/53015091.cms
*
TATA or Mahindra - will produce a helicopter plant for the winning bid from Bell or Airbus:*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...val-chopper-contract/articleshow/52947204.cms

*TATA, Mahindra, or Reliance - to produce IAI MALE UAVs:*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/busin...srael-s-iai/story-zm4rLm4IP4x3N9rUoZW9uN.html

*Punj Lloyd and IWI - to produce IWI small arms in India*

http://indianexpress.com/article/bu...dian-jv-to-make-small-arms-in-private-sector/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*Government-working-on-rs-30000-crore-corpus-for-venture-capital-funds-in-defence-sector*

NEW DELHI: A Rs 30,000-crore corpus for venture capital funds (VCFs) for
defence production by foreign companies — that's the big idea the
government is working on.

A ministry of defence (MoD) concept note, which ET has reviewed,
proposes that foreign defence companies that have sold equipment to
India can invest in VCFs as part of their offset obligations (at least
30% of the contract value must be invested back in India).

Foreign companies can invest up to 25% of their offset obligations in
such funds. But the capital won't be repatriable, only dividends will
be. Such VCFs will be cleared by the defence ministry. They will have to
register with the Securities & Exchange Board of India, as all other
funds do.

The government sees a Rs 30,000-crore potential for such VCFs.
Investment, the note says, will be in companies undertaking defence
research and in medium, small & micro enterprises (MSMEs).

MSMEs are typically part of the supply chain for larger projects. "It is
expected that in a span of the next five years, the fund will be of the
size of Rs 30,000 crore," another note on the defence offset fund drawn
up by the MSME ministry says.

"This (the idea for a VCF) is to enable MSMEs to access funds in order
to receive technology and contribute to the growth of Indian defence
manufacturing and exports, hitherto perceived to be constrained by lack
of access to funds," the MoD note reads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

*GENERAL ATOMICS POSITIONS ITSELF IN FLOURISHING INDIAN UAV MARKET*

General Atomics Aeronautical Systems is planning a move into the Indian market with its Predator family of unmanned air vehicles in the wake of diplomatic initiatives that should ease restrictions on the sale of the technology to New Delhi.

It will establish an office in India’s capital by the end of the year and the manufacturer is thought to be targeting a requirement from the Indian navy with the Guardian maritime surveillance variant of its Predator platform.

“We are looking forward to continuing to enhance our co-operation with India by working with the US government to provide the Indian navy with persistent, operationally proven maritime domain awareness,” says Linden Blue, chief executive of General Atomics.

The decision to set up in India comes just weeks after the country was accepted into the Missile Technology and Control Regime (MTCR), enabling other member countries to sell it UAV systems.

Although the aim of the MTCR is to restrict the proliferation of missiles, UAVs and similar technologies are also included in its remit.
*




*
India has had little success in developing indigenous systems – the Nishant programme was plagued by aircraft losses – and it has entered into a number of agreements to co-develop western platforms.

This includes a February 2015 deal between Bangalore-based Dynamatic Technologies and US firm AeroVironment that will lead to the development of the “Cheel”, a system derived from the latter’s family of small UAVs. Tata Advanced Systems is also partnered with Boeing to develop unmanned technology.

Elsewhere, General Atomics and the Dutch NLR aerospace laboratory on 14 July signed an agreement to work on integrating UAVs in non-segregated European airspace.

“NLR’s tremendous airspace and air traffic control modelling and simulation capabilities allow us to test and validate civil airspace integration concepts for medium-altitude, long-endurance [MALE] unmanned aircraft systems,” Blue says.

“NLR’s contribution to Predator B’s integrated detect and avoid system helps further international acceptance of MALE UAS flight in civil airspace worldwide.”

General Atomics is developing the Certifiable Predator B variant, which is designed to be operated in national airspace in adherence to NATO standards.

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...-positions-itself-in-flourishing-indi-427560/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Joint Military Exercises with Foreign Nations 

The number of exercises conducted with friendly foreign nations during the last three years are as under: 

2013 - 23
2014 - 28
2015 - 28


These exercises help enhance interoperability with defence forces of friendly foreign countries and in increasing military to military cooperation. 

In 2015, Joint Exercises have been conducted with Bangladesh, Indonesia, Myanmar, Singapore, Thailand etc. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Dr. T Subbarami Reddy and Smt Ambika Soni in Rajya Sabha today. 

DM/NAMPI/RAJ   PIB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*Auditor berates defence PSUs for delay in supply of critical arms*

Contracts worth ₹30,038 crore stand delayed

NEW DELHI, JULY 26: 
The government auditor on Tuesday came down heavily on the Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs) for delaying the supply of critical weapons and equipment, hampering the much-needed modernisation plan of the Indian armed forces.

“Inordinate delay in supply of critical weapons and equipment by Defence PSUs during XI Army Plan (2007-12), hampered the modernisation and capability enhancement plan of Indian Army,” the Comptroller & Auditor General of India stated in its report – Union Defence Services Army, Ordnance Factories and Defence PSUs – that was tabled in Parliament. It said contracts worth ₹30,038 crore, which account for 63 per cent of the total value of DPSU contracts, concluded by the Ministry of Defence during XI Army Plan, were delayed.

What caused the delay

“Major reasons for delay were undue time taken in development, delay in successful evaluation of pilot sample, heavy dependence of DPSU on foreign vendors, ambiguity in contractual terms,” the auditor said.

Besides impacting defence preparedness, the delay had financial implications towards loss of interest on payments made to DPSUs.

The objective of self-reliance in defence production had also not been achieved, it added. The report stated that under the Department of Defence Production in Ministry of Defence, DPSUs and Ordnance Factories (OFs) were set up in phases to achieve self-reliance, thereby reducing dependence on imports.

ALH delivery

The CAG also observed that HAL did not supply a single Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) during the XI plan. It supplied 17 such helicopters between March 2013 and June 2015, all of which were discarded by the Army due to deficiencies and technical snags.

“Failure in timely supplies was despite advance and progressive payment of ₹3,550.85 crore made to HAL between December 2007 and July 2015, which included an advance payment for the helicopters to be supplied during XII Plan,” the CAG noted.

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...in-supply-of-critical-arms/article8902577.ece


----------



## Local_Legend

*Defence electronics may generate $72 bn biz: IESA*

India’s defence electronics business will add $72-billion market opportunities within the next 10-year period, and the government has decided to form a task force to come up with new policy initiatives.

In an interaction with DH, India Electronics and Semiconductor Association (IESA) President M N Vidyashankar said the organisation has presented a report before Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar, last Monday in New Delhi.

“IESA presented the report before the defence minister on the opportunities in defence electronics, both platforms and systems, and quantified it at $72 billion. We gave him the smallest details on sectors to understand how the IESA reached this volume. The Defence Ministry will soon appoint a task force to look at tapping the low hanging fruits in this business segment,” said Vidyashankar.

The IESA president also said the meeting had the participation of the Defence Ministry Secretary, the Additional Secretary of DeitY, the Joint Secretary of DeitY, Directors of DeitY, and all service chiefs. If the low hanging business opportunities are capitalised soon, Vidyashankar said India will get many marketing and manufacturing opportunities in this sector.

“A few things can be done immediately to make this happen. The task force will identify these areas and monitor their implementation. While India’s information technology industry generated a total of $150 billion revenue for the past 30 years, defence electronics is giving us $72 billion within a decade,” he said.

He said the IESA report has used the heat matrix to identify the core competencies of Indian companies in the defence electronics.

“The report has brought out a mapping, which elaborates on the current capability of the private sector. It also explains what all capabilities will be achieved within the next two years, five years and 10 years. The report also elaborates on what all capabilities the private sector can achieve in platforms, systems and subsystems with foreign partnership and joint ventures,” he said.

Vidyashankar said India has 700 companies working in this area and once they tap the $72 billion opportunities, it will cross 2,000 companies. “We are eminently placed in the design aspect of defence electronic systems, and now it is important to convert this capability into a very efficient ecosystem for manufacturing,” he said.

Vidyashankar said that DEFTRONICS 2016, the third edition of the annual aerospace, defence & internal security event to be held in Bengaluru on August 4 and 5, will be organised in association with Nasscom.

“This year’s theme is ‘Building India’s Strategic Electronics Ecosystem’ for greater self-reliance and global relevance – defence, aerospace and internal security sectors,” Vidyashankar said.

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/560560/defence-electronics-may-generate-72.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

@Local_Legend I suggest you to use normal size text when you post as it's very uncomfortable to eyes


----------



## Local_Legend

proud_indian said:


> @Local_Legend I suggest you to use normal size text when you post as it's very uncomfortable to eyes




Sorry Sir . Well noted . That font size comes when I copy paste the text . I will be careful next time . Thank you for pointing it out .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perpendicular

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758371525519024128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Perpendicular said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758371525519024128


 
True that, Diplomacy can only buy us some time. Fires must be ready and deployed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perpendicular

jha said:


> True that, Diplomacy can only buy us some time. Fires must be ready and deployed.


I believe the border disputes India has and the kind of neighbors with, there is no chance of talks will able to resolve anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Perpendicular said:


> I believe the border disputes India has and *the kind of neighbors* with, there is no chance of talks will able to resolve anything.



This is the Key...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perpendicular

jha said:


> This is the Key...


I fear history will repeat itself, only this time it will be in Asia instead of Europe.


----------



## Local_Legend

*DRDO to showcase state-of-the-art defence technologies in Parliament premises*

Premier research institution, Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) will organise an exclusive exhibition in the Parliament premises to showcase various defence and technology products developed indigenously.

The event, which would be inaugurated by Speaker of Lok Sabha Sumitra Mahajan on August 3, would be held in Parliament Library Building.

The Members of Parliament from both Lok Sabha andRajya Sabha are expected to visit the exhibition to get a first-hand account of huge work undertaken by DRDO and their successful implementation.

The three-day long exhibition will display numerous state-of-the-art defence technologies, products and systems developed by various DRDO laboratories indigenously. This would include the BrahMos missile, the 'Arjun' main battle tank, AEW&C (Airborne Early Warning and Control System), Multi Barrel Rocket Launcher 'Pinaka', Remotely operated vehicle, NBC Recce Vehicle, Wheeled Armoured Platform (WHAP), Laser Ordnance Disposal System (LORDS), Varunastra Torpedo, Mobile Automatic Robotic System (MARS), Various type of Radars and other products.

During the exhibition, DRDO will also organise a virtual reality display of Arjun Main Battle Tank, BrahMos Missile, AEW&C (Airborne Early Warning and Control System) & LCA-Tejas.

Established in 1958, the DRDO and its network of 52 dedicated defence laboratories all across the country have been engaged in developing critical defence technologies covering a wide array of disciplines like missile, aeronautics, armaments & combat systems, life sciences, micro-electronic devices, cyber technologies, electronics and communication, radars, laser technology, naval system, material technologies for the Indian Armed Forces.

The research agency has also tied up with several academic institutions, national Science and Technology agencies, public and private-sector undertakings to carry out research and development work and fulfilling its foremost objective of making India fully self-reliant in defence technology design and production.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...es-in-parliament-premises-116080200125_1.html


*TEXMACO INKS MOU WITH ROSOBORONEXPORT FOR DEFENSE EQUIPMENT*

In an interview to CNBC-TV18, Sandeep Fuller, ED & CEO of Texmaco Rail and Engineering spoke about the MoU that the company signed with Russia's Rosoboronexport for defence products. He further added that the products will be developed in Russia and made in India.
_Below is the verbatim transcript of Sandeep Fuller's interview to Ekta Batra & Prashant Nair._
Ekta: Tell us more about this Memorandum of Understanding (MoU), what does this mean in terms of production tie up with you?
A: Rosoboronexport happens to be the leading exporter of defence equipment and it is a Russian government company which exports all the defence equipment that are canalised out of Russia. We have a tie up with them for the manufacture of future combat vehicles, co-development of the future combat vehicles and the upgrades of the combat vehicles which are right now slated to be taking place.
We also have an agreement with them for development of ammunition for the armed forces. However, Texmaco is a leading engineering and manufacturing set up and we expect to work with them for the co-production of these items for the Indian defence sector.
Prashant: This Company is already doing the things that you described; you are entering the MoU for, modernising armoured vehicles, ammunition, etc. What are you going to do as part of this? Essentially, what I am asking is why does the Russian company need an Indian partner? If they are already supplying all these things, what is the need for the MoU from their perspective?
A: From their perspective, this is a Make in India item and they will need to do this co-engineering in India and the manufacture in India. And the manufacture in India will obviously help in developing our technologies and our capabilities in the defence sector.
Prashant: So, this is going to be built in Russia and assembled here? How will it work?
A: No, it is going to be developed in Russia, then co-engineered in India and after that, it will be manufactured in India.
Ekta: How much of your business comes from defence currently and how much of a ramp up do you expect? When does execution begin?
A: As of now, we have only been producing wagons for the defence sector which is a very small percentage of our turnover, but as time goes by, perhaps, when we developed the BMP-2s and start doing the upgrades for the Indian army, we could expect a very percentage of our turnover coming from this sector.
Prashant: Is there any capital commitment as part of the MoU? If there is none at this point in terms of actual commitment, what do you think you need to bring to the table in terms of capital to get this going?
A: We already have a very large establishment doing manufacturing. There will be specialised equipment required by way of a capital commitment and I think we are in a position to invest that much to get on those special equipments.
As far as the manufacturing capability goes, let me tell you that we have one of the best manufacturing facilities available.

http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...oronexport-for-defence-equipment_7161321.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762966130331877376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762966353334665216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762966647342850048
@PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Abingdonboy @MilSpec @Water Car Engineer

Despite having these proofs why is it that there is " Zero " difference between the policy of India towards these issues , be it present or past government's ? All the governments have been dormant and reactive on this, not proactive .

They made a hill out of a mole on Yadav, used it as a propaganda against us, why is it that we are not able to even put our stand clearly ?

Even if we stick to our useless " Dossier Policy " , shouldn't we make sure nations who matter in international politics take a note of it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Field Firing Ranges 

The total number of Field Firing Ranges with the Indian Army are 66. It is not in the interest of national security to disclose further details. 

The Criteria for setting up of new Field Firing range are as under:- 

· Training and operational requirements of the Field Formations. 

· Dependency of troops on the Field Firing Range. 

· Availability of land to satisfy the danger area template for the weapon system(s) envisaged to be fired. 

· Availability of good road and rail communication network.

· Economic viability of acquiring a Field Firing Range in the vicinity of the cantonments. 

The Field Firing Range is set up based on the requirement of Indian Army. It is not in the interest of national security to disclose details of such proposals. However, there is no proposal for setting up of a Field Firing Range in the State of Jharkhand. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri Sunil Kumar Singh in Lok Sabha today. 

****


NAMPI/RK
(Release ID :148816)


----------



## PARIKRAMA

MOS @Gen_VKSingh wid Ambassador @ajxtopcop n CG @123nrs replying 2 questons of workers,Shumaisi camp of Saudi Oger.




















@Gen_VKSingh was in Jeddah, helping stranded Indians.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

MOS @Gen_VKSingh wid CG @123nrs asuring workers of Saudi Oger camp, Taif, KSA. @SushmaSwaraj @ajxtopcop @MEAIndia



















MOS @Gen_VKSingh wid CG @123nrs assuring workers of all possible help at Highway camp of Saudi Oger,Jeddah,August 17
















Source https://twitter.com/CGIJeddah


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

10 Pigs wasted


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778219594083295232

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@Abingdonboy @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @dadeechi @MilSpec 

After Uri another infiltration bid foiled in Naugam Sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

The India Doctrine- HOW INDEPENDENT HYDERABAD WAS FORCIBLY ANNEXED BY INDIA. ( ALSO IN BANGLA)

12 July · 

স্বাধীন হায়দারাবাদকে যেভাবে ইন্ডিয়া দখল করে নেয়

ফাহমিদ-উর-রহমান

উনিশ আর বিশ শতককে বলা যায় মুসলমানদের জন্য এক ক্ষয়িষ্ণুতার যুগ। এ কালে এসে মুসলমানরা যা পেয়েছে তার চেয়ে হারিয়েছে অনেক বেশি। সাম্রাজ্যবাদের রক্তাক্ত থাবা একালে মুসলমানদের যতো বেশি রক্ত ঝরিয়েছে বোধহয় এর নজির ইতিহাসে খুব একটি পাওয়া যাবে না। দেখতে দেখতে মুসলমান দেশগুলো সাম্রাজ্যবাদের করতলগত হয়েছে। শত শত বছরের মুসলিম ঐক্যের প্রতীক খেলাফত খণ্ড-বিখণ্ড হয়ে গেছে আর সে সাথে মুসলমানদের উপর নির্যাতন আর নিবর্তনের দীর্ঘ ট্র্যাজেডি রচিত হয়েছে। এরকম এক ট্র্যাজেডির নাম ‘হায়দারাবাদ’।

সাম্রাজ্যবাদের প্রধান পুরোহিত বৃটেন শুধু মুসলিম দুনিয়ায় তার খবরদারি আর রক্তক্ষয় করেই ক্ষান্ত হয়নি, উপনিবেশগুলো থেকে বিদায় নেবার সময় তারা এমনসব সমস্যা জিইয়ে রেখে গেছে যার মাশুল আজও মুসলমানদের গুণতে হচ্ছে। এর একটি বড় প্রমাণ হচ্ছে আজকের কাশ্মির। কিন্তু কাশ্মিরের সাথে হায়দারাবাদের পার্থক্য হচ্ছে কাশ্মিরের জনগণ অদ্যাবদি আধিপত্যবাদের বিরুদ্ধে রক্তক্ষয়ী জিহাদ জারি রেখেছে আর হায়দারাবাদের আজাদী-পাগল মানুষের সংগ্রামকে অত্যাচার আর নিবর্তনের স্টিমরোলারের তলায় স্তব্ধ করে দেয়া হয়েছে। স্বাধীন হায়দারাবাদের নাম পৃথিবী মনে রাখেনি। হায়দারাবাদ নামে একটি স্বাধীন রাষ্ট্র ছিল, তার ছিল স্বাধীন প্রশাসন, প্রতিরক্ষা ও অর্থনৈতিক ব্যবস্থা – এসব আজ বিস্মৃত – প্রায়, ইতিহাসের গর্ভে আশ্রয় পেয়েছে।

মীর লায়েক আলীর লেখা ‘The Tragedy of Hyderabad’ গ্রন্থে হায়দারাবাদের আজাদী-পাগল মানুষের সে বেদনাঘন কাহিনীর বর্ণনা দেখতে পাওয়া যায়। মীর লায়েক আলী ছিলেন স্বাধীন হায়দারাবাদের শেষ প্রধানমন্ত্রী। আগ্রাসী ভারতের বিরুদ্ধে হায়দারাবাদের প্রতিরোধ যুদ্ধে এই লায়েক আলী তাঁর দেশের স্বাধীনতা টিকিয়ে রাখার জন্য শেষাবধি লড়াই চালিয়েছিলেন। এ লড়াই যখন চলছিল, ব্রাহ্মণ্যবাদী ভারতের সুসজ্জিত সশস্ত্র বাহিনী স্বাধীন হায়দারাবাদের ওপর ঝাঁপিয়ে পড়েছিল, তখন বিশ্বশান্তির মন্ত্র উচ্চারণকারী পুরোহিত দেশগুলো এ অবিচার ও জুলুমের বিরুদ্ধে টু শব্দটিও করেনি। এমনকি জাতিসংঘও না।

হায়দারাবাদের মুসলিম শাসন প্রতিষ্ঠিত হয়েছিল ত্রয়োদশ শতকের শেষ দিকে। তখন থেকেই হায়দারাবাদকে কেন্দ্র করে মুসলিম শিল্প-সংস্কৃতির যে বিকাশ ঘটে, তা পুরো দাক্ষিণাত্যকে প্রভাবিত করেছিল। ভারতে ব্রিটিশ শাসন প্রতিষ্ঠিত হওয়ার পরও হায়দারাবাদ পুরোপুরি স্বাধীনতা বিসর্জন দেয়নি। ব্রিটিশ সরকারের সাথে চুক্তি সাপেক্ষে একটি দেশীয় রাজ্যে পরিণত হয়। ১৯৪৭ সালে ব্রিটিশের বিদায়ক্ষণেই হায়দারাবাদের ভাগ্য অনিশ্চিত হয়ে যায়। দ্বিতীয় বিশ্বযুদ্ধের সময়ই সাম্রাজ্যবাদী বৃটেন বুঝতে পেরেছিল পৃথিবী জুড়ে তার কারবার করবার দিন শেষ হয়ে এসেছে। তখন তারা ভারত ত্যাগের একরকম প্রস্তুতিও নিয়ে ফেলেছিল। ভারতে বৃটিশ শাসন প্রতিষ্ঠিত হয়েছিল হিন্দুদের সহযোগিতায়। তাই বিদায়ের কালেও তারা পুরনো মিত্রকে অসন্তুষ্ট করতে চায়নি। ভারত বিভক্ত হোক এবং ভারতের বুক জুড়ে মুসলিম লীগের দাবি মোতাবেক একটি মুসলিম রাষ্ট্র প্রতিষ্ঠিত হোক মুসলিম বিদ্বেষী বৃটেন কখনোই চায়নি।

ভারতের শেষ ভাইসরয় ছিলেন লর্ড মাউন্টব্যাটেন। তিনি ছিলেন নেহেরুর ব্যক্তিগত বন্ধু। তিনিও চাননি ভারত বিভক্ত হোক। কেবলমাত্র কায়েদে আযমের প্রবল ব্যক্তিত্ব ও বলিষ্ঠ নেতৃত্বের সামনে ব্রিটিশ সরকার ও কংগ্রেসের হিন্দু নেতৃবৃন্দ পাকিস্তানের দাবিকে অখণ্ডনীয় বাস্তবতা স্বীকার করতে বাধ্য হয়েছিলেন। পাকিস্তানের দাবিকে যখন ধূলিসাৎ করা গেল না, তখন নেহেরু ও তার সাম্রাজ্যবাদী বন্ধু মাউন্টব্যাটেন র‌্যাডক্লিফ রোয়েদাদের মাধ্যমে বিকলাঙ্গ পাকিস্তান দেয়ার ব্যবস্থা করলো। মুসলমানদের ন্যায্য দাবি-দাওয়ার প্রতি উপেক্ষা ও ষড়যন্ত্র করে তাদেরকে খর্বাকৃতির পাকিস্তান দেয়ার এসব গোপন পরামর্শের কথা পরবর্তীকালে ল্যারি কলিন্স ও ডোমিনিক লাপিয়ের কৃত ‘Freedom at Midnight’ গ্রন্থে বিশদভাবে আলোচিত হয়েছে। দেশ বিভাগের সময় সিদ্ধান্ত হয়েছিল, দেশীয় রাজ্যগুলো তাদের ইচ্ছানুসারে ভারত অথবা পাকিস্তানে যোগ দিতে পারবে অথবা তাদের স্বাধীন সত্তা বজায় রাখতে পারবে। মীর লায়েক আলী জানিয়েছেন, এ সিদ্ধান্ত অনুসারেই হায়দারাবাদের নিজাম মাউন্টব্যাটেনের কাছে চিঠি লিখে জানিয়েছিল, হায়দারাবাদ ভারত বা পাকিস্তান কোনো রাষ্ট্রেই যোগ দিবে না, সে স্বাধীন রাষ্ট্র হিসেবেই থাকবে।

মাউন্টব্যাটেন উত্তরে নিজামকে জানান যে, তিনি তার পত্র যথাযথভাবে ব্রিটিশ সরকারের কাছে প্রেরণ করেছেন এবং তিনি খুব শিগগিরই তার উত্তর আশা করছেন। মীর লায়েক আলী লিখেছেন- উত্তরপত্রটি অবশ্য কখনোই আসেনি। কেননা, মাউন্টব্যাটেন পরবর্তীকালে স্বীকার করেছেন, তিনি নিজামের পত্রটি ব্রিটিশ সরকারের নিকট আদৌ প্রেরণ করেননি। মাউন্টব্যাটেনের এই স্বীকৃতির সাথেই যোগ রয়েছে হায়দারাবাদকে নিয়ে ব্রিটিশ সরকার ও কংগ্রেসের হিন্দু নেতৃবৃন্দের গভীর ষড়যন্ত্রের। ভারত বিভাগের পরেও কংগ্রেস মাউন্টব্যাটেনকে স্বাধীন ভারতের প্রথম গভর্ণর জেনারেল নিয়োগ করেছিল। এ ছিল তার মুসলমানদের সাথে বেঈমানীর পুরস্কার।

মাউন্টব্যাটেনকে কংগ্রেস কর্তৃক গভর্ণর জেনারেল নিয়োগের অন্যতম উদ্দেশ্য ছিল দেশীয় রাজ্যগুলোকে সুচতুর দক্ষতার সাথে ভারতভুক্ত করা। দেশীয় রাজ্য হিসেবে কাশ্মির ও হায়দারাবাদের গুরুত্ব ছিল সর্বাধিক এবং নেহেরুর দৃষ্টি বেশি করে পড়েছিল এ দুটি রাজ্যের ওপর। দেশ বিভাগের সাথে সাথে হায়দারাবাদ নিজেকে স্বাধীন হিসেবে ঘোষণা করে। সেখানে একটি স্বাধীন সরকার প্রতিষ্ঠিত হয় এবং একটি স্বাধীন সরকারের জন্য যা যা প্রয়োজন তাও চালু করা হয়। কিন্তু অখণ্ড ভারতের স্বপ্নদ্রষ্টা নেহেরু এটা মেনে নিতে পারেননি- ভারতের হৃৎপিণ্ডের মধ্যে পাকিস্তানের মতো আরেকটি স্বাধীন রাষ্ট্র মাথা উঁচু করে দাঁড়াক। তাই তিনি একে সামরিক আগ্রাসনের মাধ্যমে রাতারাতি দখল করে নেয়ার সিদ্ধান্ত নেন।

আগ্রাসনের তারিখ নির্ধারিত হয় ১৩ সেপ্টেম্বর, ১৯৪৮। এ দিনটি নির্ধারণ করার পেছনে একটি কারণ ছিল। এর মাত্র দুদিন আগে কায়েদে আযম ইন্তেকাল করেছিলেন- সমগ্র পাকিস্তান তখন শোকে মুহ্যমান। ভারতীয় সেনা কর্তৃপক্ষ মনে করেছিল, এ সময় হায়দারাবাদে অভিযান চালালে পাকিস্তানের পক্ষ থেকে তেমন কোনো বাধা সৃষ্টি হবে না। কার্যত তাই হয়েছিল। আধুনিক অস্ত্রে সুসজ্জিত ভারতীয় বাহিনীর সাথে হায়দারাবাদের সেনাবাহিনী টিকে থাকতে পারেনি। হায়দারাবাদ ভারতের পদানত হয়েছিল। মাত্র পাঁচ দিনের যুদ্ধে ভারতীয় বাহিনী ৭০,০০০ নিরীহ মানুষকে হত্যা করে। লুটতরাজ, নারী ধর্ষণ এগুলো তো ছিলই। এই যে সার্বিক গণহত্যা, ভারতীয় বাহিনীর মানবতা বিরোধী রক্তক্ষয় ও লোকক্ষয়ের বিরুদ্ধে বিশ্ববিবেক চোখ তুলে তাকায়নি।

জাতিসংঘ থেকে খবর এলো- হায়দারাবাদ সংক্রান্ত যে আলোচনা সভা ১৬ সেপ্টেম্বর হওয়ার কথা ছিল, তা ২০ তারিখ পর্যন্ত পিছিয়ে দেয়া হয়েছে। বিশ্বজুড়ে মুসলিম দমনের যে চিত্র একালে আমাদের সামনে স্পষ্ট হচ্ছে, তা একটিই ইঙ্গিত করে, মুসলিম নিবর্তনের ক্ষেত্রে সারা দুনিয়ার সব শক্তিই এক ও অভিন্ন সূত্রে গাঁথা। তাই হায়দারাবাদে ব্রাহ্মণ্যবাদী আগ্রাসনের প্রেক্ষাপটে জাতিসংঘের চালিকাশক্তিগুলো নিস্ক্রিয়তার অভিনয় করে গেছে।

হায়দারাবাদের যুদ্ধ থেকে আরেকটি জিনিস স্পষ্ট হয়ে ওঠে- মুসলমানের বিপর্যয় তার ভিতর থেকেই যুগে যুগে সূচিত হয়েছে। যুদ্ধে নিজাম বাহিনীর পরাজয় এতো ত্বরিত গতিতে সম্ভব হতো না, যদি হায়দারাবাদ বাহিনীর প্রধান এল এদরুস বিশ্বাসঘাতকতা না করতেন। পলাশীর যুদ্ধে মীর জাফর যে ভূমিকা পালন করেছিলেন সাঈদ আহমদ এল এদরুস তার পুনরাভিনয় করেছিলেন মাত্র। এ আলোচনা সম্পূর্ণ হবে না, যদি বিশ্বাসঘাতক এল এদরুসের পাশে দেশপ্রেমিক কাশেম রিজভীর নাম উচ্চারিত না হয়। এই দেশপ্রেমিক নিজস্ব উদ্যোগে দুই লাখ সদস্যের এক স্বেচ্ছাসেবক দল গঠন করেছিলেন যারা ভারতীয় বাহিনীর বিরুদ্ধে শেষ রক্তবিন্দু দিয়ে প্রতিরোধ সৃষ্টি করেছিল।

হায়দারাবাদ আজ ইতিহাস হয়ে গেছে। কিন্তু সে ইতিহাস আমাদের জন্য কতকগুলো দিক নির্দেশনাও রেখে গেছে। অখণ্ড ভারত তত্ত্বের প্রবক্তরা উপমহাদেশব্যাপী ব্রাহ্মণ্যবাদের আধিপত্য বিস্তারের স্বপ্ন এখনো বিসর্জন দেয়নি। এ স্বপ্নের কথা সেই দশম শতাব্দীতে আলবেরুনী তার ‘কিতাবুল হিন্দ’-এ পরিস্কারভাবে লিখে গেছেন। মনুসংহিতার সমাজের প্রধানরা যে অন্যের ন্যায্য দাবি-দাওয়াকে কখনোই মেনে নেয় না, তার কথা আলবেরুনীর চেয়ে সুন্দরভাবে কেউ বলতে পারেননি। আধুনিককালে জওয়াহেরলাল নেহেরু তা ‘Discovery of India’ গ্রন্থে দক্ষিণ এশিয়াব্যাপী সে স্বপ্ন বিস্তারের কথা পুনরায় উচ্চারণ করেছেন। এ ইতিহাসের পাতাগুলো আজ আমাদের নেড়ে-চেড়ে দেখবার প্রয়োজন আছে বৈকি! কারণ যে শক্তি হায়দারাবাদের বুক চিরে রক্তের বন্যা ছুটিয়েছিল, তারা যে আমাদের আজাদীকে পায়ের তলে পিষে মারবে না তার কোন গ্যারান্টি নেই। সে অশুভ শক্তির বিরুদ্ধে কাশেম রিজভীর মতো দেশপ্রেমিকদের কোমর বেঁধে দাঁড়ানোর সময় আজ এসেছে।

সূত্রঃ বুকমাস্টার প্রকাশনী কর্তৃক প্রকাশিত “সাম্রাজ্যবাদ” গ্রন্থ।


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-November, 2016 19:06 IST
*Modernisation of Defence Forces *

Modernisation of the Armed Forces is a continuous process and is undertaken based on threat perception, operational challenges and technological changes required to keep the Armed Forces in a state of readiness to comprehensively meet various security challenges. During 2015-16, *61 Contracts have been signed for capital procurement of defence equipment for Armed Forces including Radars, Missiles, Rockets, Helicopters, Aircrafts and Simulators. *

A number of measures have been taken to achieve self-sufficiency in defence production by harnessing the capabilities of the public and private sector. These measures include provisions for according priority and preference to procurement from Indian vendors under the Defence Procurement Procedure, liberalization of the licensing regime and providing access to modern and state-of-the-art technology to Indian industry by raising the cap on FDI in the defence sector. 

The DPP-2016 has introduced provisions for expediting the procurement process. The progress of procurement cases is also monitored frequently and closely at various levels in the Government. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri PK Biju and others in Lok Sabha today.

*********************
Ministry of Defence
18-November, 2016 19:05 IST
*Acquisition of Weapons *

Procurement of defence weapons and equipment is an ongoing process in which Government acquires equipment and technologies keeping in view, inter alia, the security situation, the equipping requirements of the Armed Forces, technology advances and available budgetary resources. 

During the last two financial years, *108 contracts with a total value of Rs. 112736.81 Crore have been signed for capital procurement of defence equipment including Ships, Missiles, Frigates, Rockets, Simulators, Aircrafts, Helicopters and Radars.* In addition, in the last two financial years, the Defence Acquisition Council has accorded ‘Acceptance of Necessity’ (AoN) for 114 cases with a total value of Rs. 2,25,022 Crore. *These include AoNs for 155mm Gun systems, Helicopters, and Warships. *

To cater to the equipping requirements of the Armed Forces, the Defence Procurement Procedure 2016 has been promulgated with effect from 01.04.2016, which has specific provisions to facilitate swift decision making, promote self-reliance and improve transparency and accountability in procurements. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Vinayak Bhaurao Raut and others in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

****************

Ministry of Defence
18-November, 2016 19:05 IST
Manufacturing of Ammunition 

Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP) has issued 14 licenses to 14 Indian Private companies for manufacture of ammunition. The private companies having Industrial Licenses can get the orders against competitive bidding and therefore the estimated costs in respect of ammunitions likely to be manufactured by them will not be known before hand. 


The list indicating the industrial licenses is as under:

1. Indtech Construction Pvt. Ltd 
BanmoreIndl. Area, Distt; Morena, Madhya Pradesh
*Small Arms & Ammunition Viz: 5.56mm, 7.62mm, 9mm, 12.7mm & 14.5 mm Calibres *only * DIL: 74(2006) , DT.4.10.2006

2. * Larsen &Tourbo Ltd, Mumbai 
Location in More than one State
* 
Design, Development & Mfr. of Arms & Armament etc. Including Weapon Launchers & Launch Systems Land, Ship and Airborne Platform Based- Including their sub-systems.
Mfr. & Assembly and testing of Mortars, Field Guns, Air Defence Guns, Anti- Tank Weapon System etc. including associated systems & sub systems, Mortar, Suns, Weapon System.
Armament Including Ammunition / Ordnance like Missiles, Rockets, Torpedo Land / Naval Mines, Depth Charges Including.
Li: 53(2002), Dt.20.8.2002 Converted into Cil:10(2007) Dt.31.7.20

3. M/s Vem Technologies Pvt.Ltd 
Sy. No.1/1 of Imarat, Kanch, Reviral, Village Maheshwaram, Rangareddy, A.P
Assembly, Integration & Checkout of Arms and Ammunitions (Rocket and Missiles), Hydraulics, High Pressure Pneumatic Systems and their Sub-System, Launch Control & Battle Management Systems
DIL:70(2007) Dt.30.10.07

4. M/s Sec Industries Pvt. Ltd.
6-25, Opp.IDPL Project, Balanagar, Distt. Hydrabad, Andra Pradesh
Static and Mobile Launchers for Air Launch Missiles (Short, Medium and Long Range), Rockets, Bombs & Ammunitions and PTAS both Land and Ship based including their sub-systems and upgrades
Dil:75(2008) Dt.14-08-2008

5. M/s Lords VanijyaPvt. Ltd.23/SIA/IL-2013
Jalan Complex, Gate:3, Lane-7, Village-Kolora, Howrah, West Bengal-711411
Manufacture and assembly of Ammunition, Empty Fuzes, Primers and Switches.
DIL:03(2015) DT:21/01/2015

6. M/s Micron Instruments Pvt. Ltd. 4/SIA/IL-2014
Unit-I, 143, Industrial Area, Phase-I, Chandigarh,
Unit-II, Plot No.277-279 & 288-290, HSIIDC Industrial Estate, Barwala, Distt. Panchkula Haryana
Weapon system such as Mortars, Rockets Launchers, Grenade Launchers and Missile Launchers.
Ammunition for Anti-Aircraft Guns, Artillery Guns, Tank Guns Mortars etc.
Rockets, Grenades, Missiles, Aircraft Bombs of various types.
Sub-Assemblies for Weapon Systems.
Sub-Assemblies for Grenades, Rockets, Aircraft bombs, Mortar bombs, Artillery Shells and Missiles
DIL:19(2015)DT:17/04/2015

7. M/s BF Elbit Advanced Systems Pvt Ltd. 6/SIA/IL-2013
Baramati Industrial Area, Tanddulwadi&Wanjarwadi, Taluka-Baramati, Pune, in the state of Maharashtra-413 206
Manufacture of Guns, Howitzers, Mortars, Protected Tactical Vehcles.
Ammunition including smart bombs and ready to fill shells excluding filing
Dil:35(2015) Dt:01/07/2015

8. M/s Solar Industries India Limited 30/SIA/IL-2014
Village Chadoh, Tahsil- Katol, District- Nagpur, Maharashtra.
Design, Development, Upgrade, Refurbished and production of ready to use ammunition of 40 mm and above calibre.
Ammunition fired from Artillery, tanks, Helicopters, Aircrafts and Naval crafts (Excluding small Arms and ammunition)
Design, Development, Upgrade, Refurbished and upgrade of ready to use 
Rockets and missiles:
Rockets
Missiles (Tactical)
Filled Fuzes for Artillery shells, Mortar Bombs, Missiles, Grenades and similar Munitions of war.
Dil:49(2015) DT:07/07/2015

9. M/s Kalyani strategic system limited (KSSL)43/SIA/IL-2015
Bfl- General engineering division, Vaduth, Jarandeshwar, sataraMaharashra
Manufacture, Maintenance and overhaul of the following items:-
Ammunition and Fuze setting devices.
Bombs, Torpedoes, Rockets, Mines, Missiles, Depth Charges, Demolition Charges, Demoliton-Devices, Demolition Kits, Aircraft missile protection systems.
Energetic materials and related substances.
High Velocity Kinetic Energy Weapon systems and related equipment.
Directed Energy Weapon (Dew) system, related or countermeasures equipment and test models.
Electronic equipment used for ECM and ECCM, Surveillance, Intelligence, command and control system, GNSS.
Armoured or protective equipment.
Specialised equipment for Military training or simulators specially designed for training in the use of any firearm or weapon.
Imaging or countermeasure equipment
Concealment and deception equipment specially designed for military application.
Ground Vehicles namely tanks and other military Armoured/ Armed Vehicles and Military Vehicles fitted with mountings for arms or equipment for mine laying or the launching of Munitions includes all tracked and wheeled self-propelled armoured and non-armoured weapon systems and trailers for towed and static weapon systems.
Other ground vehicles namely all wheel drive vehicles capable of Off-Road use which have been manufactured or fitted with materials or components to provide ballistic protection to level III with mountings for arms or equipment for mine laying specially designed for military use.
Amphibious, Hovercrafts and Deep water fording vehicles for military use.

10. M/s Himachal Futuristic Communications Ltd.41/SIA/IL-2015
Malanour Industrial Area, Ghirongi, Bhind, Madhya Pradesh-477114.
Manufacture of Ammunition and fuze setting devices including the following:-
Safing and arming devices, fuzes, sensors and initiation devices.
Power supplies with high one time operational output.
Combustible cases for charges.
Submunitions including bomblets, minelets and terminally guided projectectiles.
Dil:67(2015)Dt24/09/2015

11. M/s Continental Defence solution Pvt. Ltd.04/SIA/IL-2015,60/SIA/IL-2015,65SIA/IL-2015
A-88 & Sp-312, Bhiwandi, Riico Industrial Area, Bhaiwadi, District Alwar Rajasthan 301019
Mounted Gun system and their ammunitions only, Ammunition &fuzes, air defence guns, loitering missile system, weapons & ammunition
Armoured Vehicle Upgrade
Dil:80(2015) DT:23/11/2015

12. M/s Shan Arms Industries Private Limited 32/SIA/IL-2015
Opp. Shanichara Railway station, Shanichara Road, Gram Piparseva, DisttMorena, Madhya Pradesh
Medium Calibres Ammunition
14.5 mm
16 mm
23 mm
30 mm
40 mm
High Calibres Ammunition
73 mm
76.2 mm
84 mm
105 mm
125 mm and above.
Dil:82(2015)DT:23/11/2015

13. M/s Pipavav Defence and offshore engineering company ltd.33/SIA/IL/2013
Horizon country wide logistic ltd., vill. Maujadongri, Block- Babina, ZillaJhanshi, Uttar Pradesh
Manufacture of Assembly and testing of all calibres of ammunition ranging from 20 mm to 203 mm for the Indian armed forces (50,000 Nos.)
Dil:90(2015)DT:02/12/2015

14. M/s Premier Explosives ltd.41/SIA/IL-2013
Katepalli Village, Atmakurmandal, Nalgonda District, Telangana
Design, Development, upgrade, refurbished and production of ready to use ammunition of 40 mm and above calibre:-
Production of Ammunition fired from artillery, tanks, helicopters, aircrafts and naval crafts (Excluding small arms ammunition) (10,00,000 Nos. annually)
Design, Development, refurbishment and upgrade of ready to use rockets and missiles.
Rocket (1,00,000 Nos. annually)
Missiles (Tactical) (1,00,000 Nos. Annually)
Design, Development, refurbishment and upgrade of ready to use mines, bombs and torpedoes for Army, Navy and Air force.
Mines all types for Army/Navy and Air Force.(1,00,000 Nos. annually)
Bombs-conventional/ Semi guided/ Smart Bombs/ Bombs with multiple war heads. (1,00,000 Nos. Annually)
Dil:30(2015)DT:12/05/2015 


*


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
22-November, 2016 16:32 IST
*The 3 is of integrity, innovation and India should be at the heart of your thoughts and actions, says President to probationers *

A group of probationers of Indian Ordnance Factories Service and Indian Telecom Service called on the President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee today (November 22, 2016) at Rashtrapati Bhavan.

Addressing the probationers, the President congratulated them for their selection and appointment in their respective services, after having cleared prestigious examinations. He stated that it gave him pleasure that they have by choice decided to opt for a career as public servants dedicated to serve the cause of India and its people. He said that he has a message for them that should guide their thoughts and actions, in the years to come. More than anything else, 3 Is i.e. Integrity, Innovation and India should be at the heart of their thoughts and actions. It will be extremely important for them to have integrity of purpose, innovation in action and the interests of India at heart in every task that they undertake and every responsibility that they are called upon to fulfil.

The President said that the Indian Ordnance Factories Service as well as the Indian Telecom Service deal with technology and manufacturing in the public sector. In serving the requirements of national security and communication needs of the country, both these services cater to elements of vital national interest.

The President stated that Ordnance Factories are playing a significant role in contribution to national security. Modernization and technological up-gradation are continuously required and in this area innovation is important. Their endeavour should be to address the requirement of our Armed Forces, Para Military Forces and fulfil the same. He said that they should remember that on their product depends a precious life. They should give in the hands of a soldier such trustworthy equipment which makes addition to his bravery and valour.

The President said that young officers of the Telecom Service, as civil servants should work for the people of India. They have to use the information and communication technology to improve and widen the service delivery mechanism to the citizens of India.


The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee addressing the Probationers of Indian Ordnance Factories Service (IOFS-2016 I & II Batches) from National Academy of Defence Production, Nagpur and Office Trainees of Indian Telecom Service (ITS) from National Telecommunications Institute for Policy Research, Innovation & Training (NTIPRIT) Ghaziabad, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on November 22, 2016.





***

Ministry of Defence
22-November, 2016 15:20 IST
*Welfare Measures for Families of Martyred Soldiers *

The details regarding educational concessions, healthcare and other facilities for children of martyred soldiers is as under:


*Educational Concessions:*

The following educational concessions are provided to the Children of Armed Forces Officers / Personnel Below Officer Ranks, Missing / Disabled / Killed in action:


· *Tuition Fees:* Full reimbursement of tuition fee (Capitation fee and caution money not included) levied by the educational institutions concerned (including charges levied for the school bus maintained by the school or actual fare paid for railway pass for students or bus fare certified by the Head of Institutes).

· *Hostel Charges*: Full reimbursement of Hostel charges for those studying in boarding schools and colleges.

· *Cost of books / stationery:* Rs.1,000/- (Rupees One Thousand Only) per annum per student or the amount claimed by the student, whichever is less.

· *Cost of Uniform where Compulsory:* Rs.1,700/- (Rupees One Thousand Seven Hundred Only) at the maximum during 1st year and Rs.700/- (Rupees Seven Hundred Only) for the subsequent years per annum per student or the amount claimed by the student, whichever is less.

· *Clothing*: Rs.500/- (Rupees Five Hundred Only) for the 1st year and Rs.300/- (Rupees Three Hundred Only) for the subsequent years per annum per student or the amount claimed by the student, whichever is less.


The above educational concessions are admissible only for undertaking studies in Government / Government aided schools / educational institutes, Military / Sainik Schools and other Schools or colleges recognized by the Central or State Governments including the autonomous organizations financed entirely by the Central / State Governments.


Reimbursement of Children Education Allowance (CEA) shall have no nexus with the performance of the child in his / her class. In other words, even if a child fails in a particular class, the re-imbursement of CEA shall not be stopped.


*Healthcare:*

Central Organization, Ex-Servicemen Contributory Health Scheme provides for free healthcare to all dependents of martyred soldiers. The dependents of martyred soldiers are also exempted from payment of one time contribution for becoming ECHS members.


*Other facilities:*

· The wards of Defence / Coast Guard Personnel killed in action are the first priority for award of Prime Minister’s Scholarship Scheme under which 5500 Scholarships are awarded annually to the wards of ex-servicemen / widows in order to support their higher technical / professional education.

· The wards of Defence Personnel killed in action are the first priority for MBBS / BDS seats (normally 20-24 MBBS and 2-3 BDS seats annually) reserved for Defence personnel.

· Recurring grant of Rs.1350/-p.m. is provided to War Memorial Hostels for the children of War Widows / war-disabled.


An institutionalized mechanism at all levels down to the unit at Services’ Hqrs. exists to ensure that families / dependents of martyred soldiers are provided with uniform and adequate financial assistance. Kendriya Sainik Board Secretariat, an attached office of Department of Ex-servicemen Welfare implements other facilities / welfare measures for ex-servicemen including martyred soldiers.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Prabhat Jha in Rajya Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
22-November, 2016 15:15 IST
*Acquisitions for the Armed Forces *

During the last three years and the current year a total of 177 contracts have been signed with Indian and foreign vendors for the Armed Forces and for Capital procurement of Defence equipment such as Ships, Missiles, Rockets, Simulators, Aircrafts, Helicopters, ammunition and Radars. 

Capital procurement of defence equipment is a continuous process undertaken as per Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP). Capital procurement proposals flow from the planning process. The Long Term Integrated Perspective Plan (LTIPP) covers a period of 15 years. Currently the LTIPP 2012-27 is in vogue wherein the requirements specific to Army, Navy and Air Force include Guns, Rockets, Missile Systems, Non-Lethal Weapons, Flight Control Systems, UAVs, Amphibious Aircraft, Air-Launched Weapon and Submarines. The LTIPP is translated into specific assets to be acquired, in the form of Services Capital Acquisition Plan (SCAP), covering a five year period. The Annual Acquisition Plan (AAP) of each service is a two year roll on plan for capital acquisition and consists of the schemes from approved five years SCAP.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri R Vaithilingam in Rajya Sabha today.

***********

Ministry of Defence
22-November, 2016 15:14 IST
*Import value of Defence related Equipments *

During 2015-16, 17 contracts with value of Rs. 29171.75 crore have been signed with foreign vendors including those from USA, Russia, Israel, Sweden, UK and Germany for Capital procurement of Defence equipment such as rockets, simulators, aircraft, helicopters, ammunition and radars. 

During the current financial year (upto October, 2016), 15 contracts with value of Rs. 71953.60 crore have been signed with foreign vendors including those from France, USA, Russia, Israel, UK, and Germany for Capital procurement of various Defence equipment including aircraft, missiles and ammunition.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Vayalar Ravi in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-November, 2016 16:53 IST
*Recruitment in Defence Forces *

Government has taken a number of measures to encourage the youth to join the defence forces, including sustained image projection, publicity campaign to create awareness among the youth on the advantages of taking up a challenging and satisfying career, participation in career fairs and exhibitions, motivational lectures in schools and colleges etc. The support of State Government authorities is also solicited in disseminating requisite information to the target population.

Further, recruitment rallies are conducted in different parts of the country to provide opportunity to youth from these areas to join the Armed Forces. Efforts are made to cover entire country including remote, border, tribal and hilly areas.

For recruitment in Army, certain relaxations in physical and educational standards are available for candidates of tribal / hilly and other backward areas. In the case of Navy and Air Force, there is no provision for relaxation in educational standards. However, relaxation in height is given to candidates from certain areas.

At present, there is no proposal under consideration of the Government to further relax the criteria for recruitment in defence forces. The Government has set up Sainik Schools in various parts of India including difficult and border areas with the primary aim of preparing boys academically, physically and mentally for entry into the National Defence Academy. As on date, 25 Sainik Schools are functioning in the various parts of the Country and out of them 05 Sainik Schools are set up in difficult and border areas. In addition, students in border and difficult areas are also encouraged to join National Cadet Corps (NCC) which strives to provide the youth of the country opportunities for all round development with a sense of commitment, dedication, self-discipline and moral values, so that they become responsible citizens of tomorrow.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. Ramesh Pokhriyal “Nishank” and Shri Bharat Singh in Lok Sabha today.

************

Ministry of Defence25-November, 2016 16:51 IST
Defence Land 

The Ministry of Defence has received reports from the land management agencies under it, of about approximately 10059 acres of defence land being under encroachment.  This is around 0.57% of the total land holding of Ministry of Defence. Reports and complaints on the subject are received from time to time but no centralized record of such complaints is maintained by the Ministry. Action against encroachment is taken under the law viz. Public Premises (Eviction of unauthorised occupants) Act, 1971 and Cantonment Act 2006. In addition action aimed at prevention, detection and removal of encroachments, is an ongoing process.


Directorate General Defence Estates (DGDE) in the Ministry of Defence maintains a comprehensive data bank of defence land across the country. The details of total area of land under the ownership of Ministry of Defence, State / UT-wise is as under:


Sr. No. - State - Area ( in acres)
1. Andaman & Nicobar Islands - 8166.39
2 .Andhra Pradesh & Telangana - 39735.03
3. Arunachal Pradesh - 4787.39
4. Assam - 25493.31
5 .Bihar - 11925.44
6. Chandigarh - 176.25
7. Chattisgarh - 1582.41
8. Dadara & Nagar Haveli - 0
9. Daman & Diu - 196.00
10. Delhi - 11628.55
11. Goa - 3025.58
12. Gujarat  - 24807.00
13. Haryana - 37211.36
14. Himachal Pradesh - 8096.65
15. Jammu & Kashmir - 22338.51
16. Jharkhand - 7713.62
17. Karnataka - 33124.71
18. Kerala - 5279.40
19. Lakshadweep - 39.85
20. Madhya Pradesh - 231073.96
21. Maharashtra - 138802.10
22. Manipur - 1294.41
23. Meghalaya - 4029.40
24.Mizoram - 0.21
25. Nagaland - 551.28
26. Odisha - 18015.72
27.Pudducherry - 20.38
28. Punjab - 78329.18
29.Rajasthan - 821186.68
30. Sikkim - 3078.07
31. Tamil Nadu - 21233.46
32. Tripura - 2679.51
33. Uttar Pradesh - 123309.97
34. Uttarakhand - 27168.07
35. West Bengal - 40955.70

Total - 1757055.54

All Defence land is earmarked for Defence purposes. To ensure proper utilisation of Defence land periodic Defence Land Audit is carried out.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Sushil Kumar Singh in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-November, 2016 16:43 IST
*Chief of Defence Staff *

Creation of the post of Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) was recommended by Group of Ministers in 2001. A decision in this regard was to be taken after consultation with political parties. The consultation process however could not be completed because all political parties have not responded. Subsequently, Naresh Chandra Task Force on National Security has recommended creation of the post of Permanent Chairman Chief of Staff Committee in 2012. Both the proposals are simultaneously under consideration of the Government.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Maheish Girri and others in Lok Sabha today.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-November, 2016 16:48 IST
Transfer of advanced technology 

While no formal MOU has been signed for transfer of advanced technology with any developed country, the issue of access to modern defence technologies is an important aspect of our defence cooperation with foreign countries. Details as per table below:

(Rs. in crore)

Year
Total procurement
Procurement from foreign vendors (%)
Procurement from Indian vendors (%)


2014-15
77986.3
29159.7 (37.4%)
48826.6 (62.6%)

2015-16
76178.8
26190.5 (34.4%)
49988.4 (65.6%)

2016-17*
32073.2
9278.3 (28.9%)
22794.9 (71.1%)


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Abhishek Singh in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-November, 2016 15:24 IST
*Import of Defence Materials *

The total Military (Defence Services) expenditure in the financial years 2014-15 and 2015-16 is as follows:-

(in crore)

Financial year -Expenditure

2014-15-2,18,694.18
2015-16-2,25,894.85


The expenditure on purchase of imported stores (equipment) during the financial years 2014-15 and 2015-16 is as under:-

(in crore)

Financial year -Expenditure
2014-15-32,498.97 cr
2015-16-30,173.09 cr


Quantum of foreign cash outgo depends on the nature and number of contracts signed with foreign vendors. However, greater stress on Make in India and indigenization efforts is in part responsible for reduction in imports. Government has implemented several policy initiatives such as liberalization of FDI policy and industrial licensing policy, simplification of export procedures, creating level playing field for Indian private and public sector companies, streamlining of offset implementation process, providing preference to Buy Indian, Buy and Make Indian categories of Capital Acquisition over Buy Global category in Defence Procurement Procedure to make the country self reliant in defence production.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Sukhendu Sekhar Roy in Rajya Sabha today.

*DM/NAMPI/RAJ

************

*
Ministry of Defence
29-November, 2016 15:30 IST
*Purchasing of Defence Equipment *

The equipment requirements of the Armed Forces are planned and progressed through a detailed process which includes 15 year Long Term Integrated Perspective Plan (LTIPP), a five year Service-wise Capability Acquisition Plan and a two year roll-on Annual Acquisition Plan. The capital procurement of defence equipment is carried out as per the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP). During the last two years and current year, 135 contracts with total value of Rs.1,91,018.78 crore have been signed with Indian and foreign vendors for capital procurement of defence equipment such as micro unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV), ships, missiles, frigates, rockets, simulators, aircraft, helicopters, radars and rifles. 

The Government has recently issued guidelines for penalties in business dealings with entities, which include levy of financial penalties and suspension / ban on dealings with entities involved in wrong doings.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Derek O’ Brien in Rajya Sabha today.


*******************


Ministry of Defence
29-November, 2016 15:31 IST
*Discrepancy in rank equation between Defence and Civil Services Officers *

The Government has only reiterated the existing functional equivalence being followed at Service Headquarters for matters of assigning duties and responsibilities with respect to Armed Forces Headquarters Civil Service (AFHQ CS) officers posted at Service Headquarters.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Rajeev Chandrasekhar in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-December, 2016 14:32 IST
*Redressal of Public Grievances *

The Centralized Public Grievance Redress and Monitoring System (CPGRAMS), an online portal of the Government of India, has also been implemented in Directorate General of Defence Estates. Besides, Cantonment Boards are also using another online system “SAMADHAN” for redressal of day to day public grievances.

Based on a large number of representations received from elected representatives and review of sensitivity of defence installations, the Government has amended the guidelines dated 18.05.2011 for issuance of No Objection Certificate (NOC) for building constructions in the vicinity of defence establishment on 21.10.2016. As per the revised guidelines, the security restrictions in respect of defence establishments / installations located at 193 stations shall apply up to 10 mtrs only from the outer wall of such establishments / installations. However, in respect of 149 stations located in the State of Jammu & Kashmir, the restrictions shall apply up to 100 mtrs from the outer wall of such defence establishments / installations. 

Government proposes to revise the policy on leases, setting up communication infrastructure and mutation of old grant property in Cantonment areas. The details of the revised policy will be made available once the same is finalized in the Ministry.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. Sunil Baliram Gaikwad and others in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar along with senior officials and staff of the Ministry of Defence, attending a presentation on ‘Digital Payments’, conducted by the NITI Aayog, in New Delhi on December 06, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-December, 2016 15:38 IST
*Procurement of Defence Weapons from USA *

Procurement of defence equipment is undertaken from various domestic as well as foreign vendors, including those from the USA, based on threat perceptions, operational challenges and technological changes and to keep the Armed Forces in a state of readiness to meet the entire spectrum of security challenges.

During the last two financial years, 6 contracts have been signed with US vendors and the US Government for capital procurement of defence equipment. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. Kulamani Samal in Lok Sabha today.



Ministry of Defence
09-December, 2016 15:37 IST


The total held strength of defence personnel vis-à-vis the total number of female officers (excluding medical and dental branch) in all the three wings of defence forces is as under:


Army
Total officers (as on 1.1.2016) - 41162
Personnels Below Officer Rank (as on 1.1.2016) - 1159093
Women officers (as on 1.7.2016) - 1512

Navy
Total officers (as on 6.12.2016) - 9356
Sailors (as on 6.12.2016) - 57031
Women officers (as on 6.12.2016) - 453

Air Force
Total officers (as on 1.12.2016) - 11948
Airmen (as on 1.11.2016) - 128898
Women officers (as on 1.12.2016) - 1584

The Government has been taking steps to make Short Service Commission (SSC) more attractive which in turn is also expected to encourage the intake of women officers in the Armed Forces. Further, few more branches / streams have been opened for induction of women as SSC officers.

The details of women officers (excluding medical and dental branch) recruited during the last three years, Service-wise, are as under:

Year -Army-Navy-Air Force
2013-127- 50-144
2014-104-57-155
2015-72-35-223

On experimental basis, the Government has inducted three women Short Service Commissioned Officers (SSCOs) in Air Force into the fighter stream on 18.6.2016. This experimental entry scheme for women in fighter stream will be valid for 5 years from the date of issue of Government of India letter dated 2.12.2015. However, presently there is no proposal with the Government to induct women officers for combat duties in Army or for deployment of women onboard warships.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. Thokchom Meinya and others in Lok Sabha today.


**************

Ministry of Defence
09-December, 2016 15:27 IST
*Permanent Commission to Women *

Eligible women officers who are being inducted into Ground Duty branches are considered for grant of permanent commission at par with their male counterparts based on a gender neutral policy with uniform Qualitative requirements (QRs).

Permanent commission (excluding Medical and Dental Branch) have been granted to 10177 officers in the IAF as on 01.12.2016.

A total number of 336 women officers (excluding Medical and Dental branch) have been granted permanent commission till date.

The criteria for allotting permanent commission (PC) in the IAF are based on a gender neutral policy. The eligible officers for grant of PC are considered by a Board of Officers constituted at Air Headquarters based on their suitability, willingness, medical category, availability of vacancies and position in merit etc.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati Poonamben Maadam in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
09-December, 2016 15:24 IST
*Appointment of Agents by Foreign Defence Firms *

Since 2006, the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) has had provisions which require foreign vendors to disclose full details of any person, party, firm or institution engaged by them for marketing of their equipment in India, either on a country specific basis or as a part of a global or regional arrangement. These details include the scope of work and responsibilities that have been entrusted with the said party in India and are required to be submitted in the format prescribed in the DPP. Under DPP 2016, conditions for appointment of an Agent by vendors have been elaborated. This has been done with a view to ensure transparency and probity in defence procurements.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Ram Charitra Nishad in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

***********

Ministry of Defence
09-December, 2016 15:33 IST
*Short Service Commissioned Officers *

An Ex-Servicemen (ESM) means a person who has been released from such service after completing the specific period of engagement, otherwise than at his own request, or by way of dismissal, or discharge on account of misconduct or inefficiency and has been given a Gratuity; and includes personnel of the Territorial Army, namely, pension holders for continuous embodied service or broken spells of qualifying service.

10% of the vacancies in posts upto the level of the Assistant Commandants in all para military forces to be filled by direct recruitment in a year shall be reserved for being filled by the Ex-Servicemen.

For appointment to any vacancy in Group ‘A’ and Group ‘B’ services or posts filled by direct recruitment otherwise than on the results of an open All India Competitive Examinations, the upper age limit shall be relaxed by the length of military service increased by three years in the case of Ex-servicemen and Commissioned Officers including Emergency Commissioned Officers or Short Service Commissioned Officers.

For appointment to any vacancy in Group ‘A’ and Group ‘B’ services or posts filled by direct recruitment on the results of an All India Competitive Examination, the Ex-servicemen and Commissioned Officers including Emergency Commissioned Officers or Short Service Commissioned Officers who have rendered at least five years military service and have been released:-

(i)On completion of assignment (including those whose assignment is due to be completed within one year) otherwise than by way of dismissal or discharge on account of misconduct or inefficiency, or

(ii)On account of physical disability attributable to military service or on invalidment shall be allowed maximum relaxation of five years in the upper age limit.

DGR Resettlement Schemes for ESM Short Service Commissioned Officers are as under:-

(i)ESM Coal Loading and Transportation Scheme.

(ii)Allotment of Bharat Petroleum Corporation Ltd. / Indian Oil Corporation Ltd. outlets Pan INDIA.

(iii)Management of CNG Station by ESM (Officers) in NCR.

(iv)DGR Sponsored Security Scheme.

(v)Coal Tipper Attachment Scheme.

(vi)Allotment of Army Surplus Vehicles.

(vii)Allotment of LPG distributorship under Government Person (GP) category scheme.

(viii)Allotment of Retail Outlet (Petrol & Diesel) under Combined Category 1 (CC1) scheme.


The Short Service Commissioned Officers are offered to undergo 24 weeks management courses in IIM, Ahmedabad, IIM, Lucknow, IIM, Indore, MDI, Gurgaon and other skill upgradation courses which are National Skills Qualifications Framework compliant.

There is no proposal for restructuring the Short Service Commission in the Ministry.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. Shashi Tharoor in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2016 18:47 IST
*Cantonments Should Make Efforts to Make Their Areas Open Defecation Free Under Swachh Bharat – Dr Bhamre * 

Underlining Swachh Bharat as a top priority of the government, the Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre said full efforts must be given to make all Cantonments open defecation free in a short timeline. Speaking on the occasion of 91st Defence Estates Day here today, the Minister said every cantonment needs to implement the latest technology in waste management and water recycling with a targeted timeframe. Highlighting that sanitation, education and medical services are the three critical areas in cantonment administration, Dr. Bhamre said full attention should be given for overall development of cantonment schools where generally children from disadvantaged sections of society study, so as to make them role models for other municipal schools. He stressed on the need for cantonment dispensaries and hospitals to give full attention to make them at par with the best facilities available in that particular area. 

The Minister complimented the Defence Estate Department for taking a quantum jump in modernizing the Defence land management system by way of digitization of records, creation of land data bank, online connectivity, survey work and adopting best practices. Terming it as a ‘game changer’ he said it is a role model for other similar institutions to emulate. 

On this occasion, Dr. Bhamre and other dignitaries released Land Survey Reports in respect of five military stations– Kirkee, Porbander, Vishakhapatnam, Medak and Nabagram in Behrampore. Earlier, in his welcome speech, Director General Defence Estates Jojneswar Sharma gave a brief account of the activities of the Directorate. Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba and Secretary Defence Production Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta also graced the function. The Minister also awarded Raksha Mantri’s Awards for Excellence to officers and staff of the organisation for their outstanding performance in different spheres. This year, the award for Best Centre for Differently Abled Children was given to Cantonment School, Kanpur. In the categories for improvement in functioning of Cantonment Board Schools for Class I to VIII and Class IX to XII, Cantonment Board School, Babina and Meerut were declared winners, respectively. In the ‘Clean and Healthy Cantonment’ category, four Cantonment Boards namely, Kirkee, Wellington, Lansdowne and Amritsar received the awards from the Minister, jointly. In the category of ‘Innovative Measures and Projects for Public Good’ the award were jointly shared by Cantonment Board Delhi and Secunderabad.

************

Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2016 15:02 IST
*Modern Arms and Equipment *

Procurement of defence equipment is undertaken from various domestic as well as foreign vendors, based on threat perceptions, operational challenges and technological changes and to keep the Armed Forces in a state of readiness to meet the entire spectrum of security challenges. 

During the last two financial years, 73 contracts involving a value of Rs. 72,303.34 crore were signed with Indian vendors and 35 contracts involving a value of Rs. 40,433.47 crore were signed with foreign vendors for capital procurement of defence equipment. 

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) is primarily involved in design and development of strategic, complex and security sensitive systems in the fields of armaments, missiles, unmanned aerial vehicles, radars, electronic warfare systems, sonars, combat vehicles, combat aircraft, sensor etc for the Armed Forces as per their specific Qualitative Requirements. DRDO also interacts with public and private companies in technology development projects. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Ravneet Singh in Lok Sabha today.

************

Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2016 14:35 IST
*Construction Around Ordnance Depots *

Ministry of defence has amended its guidelines dated 18.05.2011 for issuance of No Objection Certificate for building constructions in the vicinity of Defence Establishment including Ordnance Depots on 21.10.2016. As per the revised guidelines, the security restrictions in respect of defence establishments / installations located at 193 stations shall apply up to 10 mtrs only from the outer wall of such establishments / installations. Further, in respect of 149 stations located in the State of Jammu & Kashmir, the restrictions shall apply up to 100 mtrs from the outer wall of such defence establishments / installations. However, the security restriction in respect of rest of the military station will remain same as per Ministry of Defence guidelines dated 18.05.2011. 

The revised guidelines have been issued after due consultations and taking into account security implications vis-à-vis interest of people whose lands fall in the area of security distance around the defence establishments. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Pravesh Sahib Singh in Lok Sabha today.

***********

Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2016 14:44 IST
*Defence Production by MSME *

The Defence Production Policy aims at achieving substantive self-reliance in the design, development and production of equipment, weapon systems, platforms required for defence through several measures which, inter alia include enhancing the potential of SMEs in indigenisation.


The preamble to the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) – 2016, specifically mentions that enhancing the role of Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises (MSMEs) in the Defence Sector is one of the deﬁning features of DPP. Following specific provisions have been introduced in DPP-2016 that would increase the participation of MSMEs in the defence sector:


· In the ‘Make’ category of capital acquisition, Government funded projects with estimated cost of prototype development phase not exceeding Rs 10 crore and Industry funded projects with estimated cost of prototype development phase not exceeding Rs. 3 crore are reserved for MSMEs.


· In addition, it has been mandated to involve MSME associations while carrying out feasibility studies for ‘Make’ projects. MSMEs have also been granted relaxation in the registration and profitability criteria for consideration as eligible “Indian Vendor” for participation in the ‘Make’ projects.


· In the discharge of offset obligations, a multiplier of 1.50 is permitted where MSMEs are Indian Offset Partners (IOPs).


Government of India has notified the Public Procurement Policy for Micro and Small Enterprises (MSEs) Order, 2012 under which a minimum of 20% of the total annual procurement is made mandatory from Micro & Small Enterprises by Central Ministries / Departments / Public Sector Undertakings w.e.f. 1st April 2015.


· The aforesaid policy mandates that all the Micro and Small Enterprises registered with bodies designated/ specified by Ministry of MSME or having the Udyog Aadhaar Memorandum (UAM) will be issued tender set free of cost and exempted from payment of Earnest money, and will also be allowed to bring down their price to L1 level provided it has bid in the price band of L1+15%, by the Central Ministries / Departments / Central Public Sector Undertakings. In addition, 358 items are reserved for exclusive procurement from MSEs.


· Additionally, Ministry of MSME has issued a circular dated 10 Mar 2016 which mandated that relaxation may be given by Central Ministries / Departments / Central Public Sector Undertakings in prior experience / prior turnover criteria to MSEs.


The capability and viability of the defence and aerospace industry is built on the strength of supply chains, in which the MSMEs are intricately intertwined. There are substantially large number of MSMEs across the country supplying components and sub-assemblies and systems to the Defence Public Sector Undertakings, Ordnance Factories, Defence Research and Development Organisation and private industries.


Ministry of Defence regularly conduct conferences and discussions through Annual seminars with an aim to strengthen long term plans and industry capability in defence procurement. Regular interaction with interested vendors / indigenous developers, including MSME units, through collegiate mechanism of procurement committee and pre-bid meetings are scheduled for clarification on various aspects of the procurement process.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Rahul Shewale in Lok Sabha today.

*DM/NAMPI/RAJ*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-December, 2016 18:35 IST
*Defence Secretary inaugurates workshop on tunnelling in North and North Eastern Region* 

A one day workshop was organized by the Ministry of Defence on tunnelling in North & North Eastern Region on 17 December 2016 at DRDO Bhawan, New Delhi.

In his opening address, Defence Secretary Shri G Mohan Kumar highlighted that infrastructure Development in North and North-Eastern part of the country has always been a matter of challenge due to adverse climatic conditions, fragile and young geology and remote location. Growing awareness on forest, environmental and ecological issues to minimise instability of hill slopes and avoid phenomena of flash floods and cloud burst has also been a matter of serious concern which need urgent attention. Underground structures like tunnel could help a great deal to minimise the disturbances to natural settings and provide straight alignment and thus reduce length of roads.

Highlighting the need for all weather connectivity to the Ladakh region the Vice Chief of Army Staff Lt Gen Bipin Rawat and GoC-in-C Northern Command Lt Gen D Anbu brought out that this region which has high significance from strategic considerations remains cut off with rest of the country for almost six months of the year due to intensive snow fall, avalanche and icing at passes viz Zozila on Srinagar – Kargil – Leh road and Rohtang, Baralacha La, Lachung La and Tanglang La on Manali – Sarchu – Upshi – Leh Road. It therefore needs a special focus and network of tunnel to have all weather connectivity. 

As many as eight expert speakers presented their papers during the workshop and highlighted various issues involved in planning, design and construction of tunnels in Himalaya Region and High Altitude areas. The proceeding of the Workshop were summed up by Executive Director, Delhi Metro Rail Corporation Shri Sahadev Singh.

The workshop was organised by the Ministry of Defence with an aim to generate adequate awareness on the subject, understand various issues related to planning, design and construction of tunnels and orient executives to include tunnel proposals in road design for all weather connectivity and minimise disturbances to natural settings.

The workshop was attended by a large number of delegates including DGBR Lt Gen Suresh Sharma with 50 officers of BRO from different parts of the country. Officers of E-in-C Branch, Indian Army and delegates from various organizations viz DMRC, Konkan Railway, NPCC, HCC, IL&FS, L&T, D2 Consult, AFCON, STRABAG etc. also attended the workshop.


----------



## Hindustani78

Republic of India
31-December, 2016 14:35 IST
Cabinet Decisions: Since 06.01.2016

*18.05.2016
*

*Site for construction of National War Memorial and National War Museum*



The Union Cabinet, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, was apprised of the decision taken by the Empowered Apex Steering Committee (EASC) that Princess Park Complex would be the suitable site for construction of the National War Museum.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-December, 2016 20:47 IST
*YEAR END REVIEW – 2016 *

Various Achievements Of Ministry Of Defence 

Speedy modernisation of the Armed Forces to meet present and emerging challenges, development of requisite capacities and infrastructure for making up critical deficiency of weapons and equipment and creating a robust defence set up in the country through the ‘Make in India’ initiative, were the salient achievements of the Ministry of Defence during 2016.

The year also saw progress for the welfare of Ex-Servicemen as the much awaited One Rank One Pension (OROP) scheme funds reaching the accounts of Ex-Servicemen and families. During the year as part of Defence Diplomacy, India engaged with its neighbours and Far Eastern countries,as well as also developed countries through bilateral talks, ship visits and bilateral as well as trilateral military exercises. To expedite capacity building, as well as offensive capabilities of the Armed Forces, the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), the apex body of the Ministry of Defence in matters of acquisitions, cleared different critical and high end defence procurement proposals to the tune of more than 1 lakh crore.

The new Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) 2016 was promulgated for capital procurements and came into effect from 1stApril. DPP-2016 has a focus on achieving the ‘Make in India’ vision by according priority to ‘Buy Indian – IDDM (Indian Designed, Developed and Manufactured) and ‘Buy (Indian)’ categories. It also focuses on enhancement and rationalization of indigenous content.

The Ministry of Defence also issued guidelines for penalties in business dealings with entities, which have come into effect from 21 November. The guidelines lay down policy for levy of financial penalties and / or suspension / banning of business dealings with entities, seeking to enter into contract with / having entered into a contract for the procurement of goods and services by the Ministry of Defence.‘Entities’ will include companies, trusts, societies, as well as individuals and their associations with whom the Ministry of Defence has entered into, or intends to enter into, or could enter into contracts or agreements. The guidelines are available at http://mod.nic.in/writereaddata/guideentities.pdf.

*INDIAN ARMY*

*Current Situation in J&K:*Thesecurity situation in J&K is at an important crossroads. Cease Fire Violations (CFVs) which saw a significant rise in the preceding months, wherein several incidents of calibre escalation to Artillery/ 120 mm Mortar were attempted by Pakistan. This has seen a drastic reduction in CFVs post the DGsMO level talks which took place on 23 Nov. Relentless operations by the Army both, along the Line of Control (LC) and in the hinterland in concert with other security forces have thwarted the designs of the nexus to give a fillip to the proxy war being waged against India. Army along with CAPF and JKP continues to put in relentless efforts to bring back normalcy to the Kashmir Valley.

*Situation Along LAC:*There is no commonly delineated Line of Actual Control (LAC) in the border areas between India and China. From time to time, on account of differing perception of the LAC, situations have arisen on the ground that could have been avoided if we had a common perception of the LAC. Army regularly takes up any such situation along the LAC with the Chinese side through established mechanism including border personnel meeting, flag meetings, meeting of Working Mechanism for Consultation & Coordination on India-China Border Affairs and diplomatic channels.

*Surgical Strikes along Line of Control: *Based on specific and credible inputs about some terrorist teams having positioned themselves at launch pads along Line of Control to carry out infiltration and conduct terrorist strikes in Jammu and Kashmir and in various metros in other States, the Indian Army conducted surgical strikes on 29 Sep at several of these launch pads to pre-empt infiltration by terrorists.

The operations were focussed on ensuring that these terrorists did not succeed in their design to cause destruction and endanger the lives of our citizens. During these counter terrorist operations significant casualties were caused to terrorists and those providing support to them.

*TRAINING EVENTS & MILITARY EXERCISES*

*India-France Joint Military ‘Exercise Shakti – 2016’*was conducted from 6-16 Jan. ‘Exercise Shakti-2016’ is the seventh edition in the series of bilateral exercises. The exercise was conducted in two phases. Both armies shared valuable combat experience on countering terrorist operations in an international environment.

*India-Nepal Combined Military Training ‘Exercise Surya Kiran IX’* was conducted at Pithoragarh from 8-21 Feb under the aegis of Panchshul Brigade/ Central Command. An Infantry Battalion of the Indian Army and Shree RudraDhoj Battalion of the Nepalese Army participated.

*India–IndonesiaJoint Training ‘Exercise Garuda Shakti IV’* The fourth edition of the joint exercise was conducted for 13 days from 10-23 Mar at Magelang, Indonesia. A platoon of an Infantry Battalion from Southern Command theatre carried out joint training with a platoon from 503 Airborne Battalion of the Indonesian Army.

*‘Exercise Force -18’*, the largest ground forces multinational field training exercise on ‘Humanitarian Mine Action and Peacekeeping Operations’ culminated at Pune on 8 Mar. Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) Gen Dalbir Singh presided over the closing ceremony. The week long exercise saw participation of over 300 foreign participants and observers from ASEAN Plus countries. Lt Col Sofia Qureshi was selected to lead the Indian army training contingent of 40 personnel during this exercise. She was the first woman to lead the Indian Army in an 18-nation military exercise.

*‘Exercise Shatrujeet’: *COAS General Dalbir Singh witnessed ‘Exercise Shatrujeet’ in Rajasthan on 22 Apr. The COAS was briefed on operational plans and conduct of the exercise by GOC, Strike Corps Lt Gen ShokinChauhan. The exercise is part of regular training where the Strike Corps practices and hones war fighting skills.

*‘Exercise Chakravyuh-II’: *In a follow up to ‘Exercise Shatrujeet’ by the Strike Corps (Strike One) in April, the pivot formations held the fortnight-long military training exercise,‘Exercise Chakravyuh-II’ in Rajasthan. The exercise conceptualized by the Pivot Corps involved rapid mobilization and execution of plans in sync with the Air Force in desert terrain. It was a success. The exercise validated the battle readiness and operational effectiveness of the RAPID Division along with all its affiliated components.

*‘Exercise Jalrahat’:*As a step towards achieving the goals of National Disaster Management Plan 2016 released by the Prime Minister on 1 June and with the outlines of identifying high risk disaster areas and coordination between the Armed Forces, NDRF and State Disaster Management Agencies along with other State Emergency services, a mock exercise and demonstration under ‘Exercise Jalrahat’ was conducted on 29 June in Shantipur area of Guwahati on the banks of the Brahmaputra River.

*‘Exercise Maitree’:* A joint exercise of the Indian Army and Royal Thailand Army was held from 15-30 July in Thailand. The aim was to train contingents of both armies on conduct of counter-terrorist operations in an urban environment. The exercise was designed to enhance mutual cooperation and interoperability between the two armies.

*‘Exercise YudhAbhyas’: *As part of the continuing Indo - US defence cooperation, the 12thedition of the joint military training ‘Exercise YudhAbhyas2016’ was conducted at Chaubattia in Uttarakhand from 14-27 Sep. The exercise was in a series of one of the longest running joint military training exercises covering counter-terrorist operations under the flagship of UN for countering international terrorism. It included a series of training events such as cordon and search operation, cliff chop assaults and other training events covering operational activities carried out under the flag of UN Mission.

*Indian Army Medical Team Participated in the Joint Exercise*of ASEAN PLUS countries in Thailand in September. Exercise was based on humanitarian action during natural calamity.

*India -Kazakhstan Joint Exercise:*As a part of India’s continued efforts to strengthen Indo-Kazakh relations, Armies of the two countries had undergone a 14-day joint exercise ‘PrabalDostyk’ in September. The exercise was conducted in Karaganda region of Kazakhstan.

*‘Exercise Indra – 2016’:*As part of continued efforts to further strengthen Indo-Russian friendship, troops of two sides, participated in the eight edition of Joint ‘Exercise Indra – 2016’ from 22 Sep to 2 Oct. The 11-day exercise focused on Counter Terrorism and Counter Insurgency operations in semi-mountainous and jungle terrain under the UN mandate. The exercise was held at the 249thCombined Arms Range, Sergiveskey.

*‘Sino - Indian Joint Exercise’*:As part of the ongoing initiative to enhance interaction and cooperation between India and China, under the provisions of the Border Defence Cooperation Agreement, 2013, the Indian and Chinese armies held their Second Joint Exercise ‘Sino India Cooperation 2016’ on 19 Oct. This was a sequel to the first Joint Exercise held on 6 Feb in the Chusul Garrison of Eastern Ladakh.

*‘India – China Joint Training Exercise’:*The sixth India - China Joint Training Exercise “Hand – in – Hand 2016” was held at Pune from 16 - 27 Nov. The aim of the exercise was to enhance confidence and trust between the two armies which may be called upon to grapple with anti-terrorism operations under the UN mandate. The conduct of Joint Military Exercises is also an important step to uphold the values of Peace, Prosperity and Stability in the region.

*ADVENTURE ACTIVITIES*

*Army Everest Massif Expedition to Mt Everest and Mt Lhotse:*The Indian Army Everest Massif Expeditionto scale Mount Everest and Mount Lhotse, was flagged off by Vice Chief of the Army Staff Lt Gen MMS Rai, on 29 Mar in New Delhi. The 30-member team of 5 Officers, 4 Junior Commissioned Officers and 21 Other Ranks was led by Lt Col RS Jamwal, a reputed climber.

*Chinar Corps Centenary Expedition to Mt Harmukh: *A 45-member team of Indian Army mountaineers led by Col SS Shekhawat, who had scaled Mt Everest thrice earlier, scaled the formidable peak of Harmukhon 21 May as part of the Chinar Corps’ centenary celebrations. Harmukhat 5148m lies in the North Western Himalayan range.

*Joint India-Kyrgyzstan Army Mountaineering Expedition to Mt Jogin III: *A 23-member team conducted the expedition from 30 Aug to 25 Sep in Harsil sector of Garhwal Himalaya (Uttarakhand). The team included nine members from the Kyrgyz Army. It successfully completed the expedition.

*HUMANITARIAN ASSISTANCE AND DISASTER RELIEF (HADR)*

*Vivekananda Flyover Collapse.* Kolkata witnessed the collapse of the Vivekananda Flyover on 31 Mar. The civil authorities immediately called the Army to carry out rescue operations. On arrival rescue work was coordinated with civil administration and the NDRF.

*SPORTS*

*International Day of Yoga – 2016:* This year approximately 4 lakh Jawans and Officers participated in the International Day of Yoga - 2016 across the entire length and breadth of the nation.

*Three World Records Established By Indian Army Dare Devils:*DareDevil team of Corps of Signals set new world recordson 9 Sep at 1 Signal Training Centre, Jabalpur. The world record for ‘longest continuous ride standing on the seat of a motor cycle’ was broken by CaptManpreet Singh (Team Captain “Dare Devils”) covering a distance of 75.2km in 2 hrs 24 min and 12 secs. The world record for ‘Handle Bar Riding on a Motorcycle’ under fresh category was broken by Lance HavildarSandeep Kumar, covering a distance of 46.9km in 01 hr 27 min and 31 secs. The world record for ‘Fastest 100m running with a football balanced on the head’ was broken by Subedar Azad Singh with a time of 17.7 secs.

*MISCELLANEOUS EVENTS*

*The Directorate Of Indian Army Veterans launched:* COASGeneral Dalbir Singh inaugurated the Directorate of Indian Army Veterans (DIAV) on 14 Jan at Delhi Cantt. The Directorate will provide a wide range of veteran care and support services and will act as a single point of contact for redressal of complaints of veterans, widows and their wards. The inauguration of the new Directorate coincided with the first ever celebration of Veterans Day.

*Release of Beta Version of Integrated Quartermaster Package (IQMP) For The Indian Army:*The beta version was released by Vice Chief of the Army Staff Lt Gen MMS Rai, on 29 Jan as a pre-cursor to the final release of IQMP. As part of ongoing efforts, DGIS with the help of M/s Tata Consultancy Services Ltd. has developed IQMP for automating all logistics functions at the unit level. It will also cater for exchange of info and data with Logistics Management Support applications through CMA (Central Management Application) hosted at Army Headquarters Computer Centre. This avoids replication and achieves the aim of automation.

*Colour Presentation to Signals Corps*: COAS Gen Dalbir Singh presented the President’s Colours to the Corps of Signals of Indian Army at Gauri Shankar Parade Ground of 1 Signal Training Centre, Jabalpur on 15 Feb.

*A Multispecialty Dental Wing For Veterans: *On the occasion of Platinum Jubilee Celebration of the Army Dental Corps, a Multispecialty Dental Wing for veterans was inaugurated by the COASGen Dalbir Singh on 10 Feb at Army Dental Clinic (Research & Referral), Delhi.

*Cardio Thoracic Vascular Clinic Inaugurated:* COASGen Dalbir Singh inaugurated the Cardio Thoracic Vascular Clinic on 16 Apr. The clinic is a part of the newly constructed 200 bedded Cardio Thoracic Vascular Science Centre in the premises of Army Hospital (Research & Referral), Delhi.

*Defence Communication Network:* The Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar, dedicated the Defence Communication Network (DCN) to the Nation on 30 June in New Delhi. He complimented the three Services on putting in place a communication system to facilitate jointmanship. He further stressed on the need for keeping the network secure.

*Army Skill Training Centre:*The pilot project of the Army Skill Training Centre(ASTC) was inaugurated by President AWWAMrs NamitaSuhagon 22 Aug in Delhi. The Minister of State for Skill Development & Entrepreneurship Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy, COASGen Dalbir Singh and other senior officials were present. With the inauguration of the ASTC, the Indian Army now embarks on a new mission by bringing Army spouses and wards into the folds of the skilling landscape. Army personnel and their spouses/wards who attend training at ASTC will receive skill certificate from NSDC and will become eligible for employment/entrepreneurship under PradhanMantriKaushalVikasYojna scheme.

*‘Make In India’ Portal On Army Website Launched:*COASGen Dalbir Singh formally announced establishment of the Army Design Bureau (ADB) on 31 Aug during an Army Seminar on ‘Make Projects’ held in New Delhi. The COAS also launched the ‘Make in India’ Portal on the Army Website.

*Inauguration of Military Station:*Berhampore Military station in West Bengal was inaugurated by the President Shri Pranab Mukherjee on 8 Oct. The military station located 25 Km from Murshidabad has been developed as a model military station to include state-of-the-art training and administrative facilities for the Army.

*EX-SERVICEMEN WELFARE *

*OROP*

Detailed instructions along with tables for the implementation of OROP were issued on 3 Feb. The status on implementation of OROP benefits as on 30 Nov this year (2016)are as follows:-


· Cases paid (1st installment and lump sum payments) to 19,64,350 personnel and the amount therefore disbursed was Rs. 3,985.65 crore

· Cases paid in the 2nd installment were 15,46,857 personnel and the amount disbursed was Rs. 2,281.63 crore.


*ECHS*

The government is taking special measures to provide quality and affordable medicare to ex-servicemen and their dependents. As part of health care reforms, the Ex-Servicemen Contributory Health Scheme (ECHS) has been completely digitized. A total of approximately 50 lakh beneficiaries have been covered under the scheme. As of now the scheme is being run through 28 regional centres and 426 polyclinics. A total of 1445 civil hospitals have been empanelled to provide cashless treatment to ECHS beneficiaries.



*MAP*

Looking at the hardships and long separation of Jawans from their families while serving in forward and high altitude areas, the Ministry is taking steps to expedite the Married Accommodation Project (MAP) for Armed Forces personnel on priority basis. This will provide nearly 2 lakh dwelling units for the married personnel near their places of posting. The third and final phase of MAP is soon expected to be implemented providing 71,000 more dwelling units. The second phase foundation laying ceremony was held at the hands of MoS Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre at Merut Military station on 21 Dec.



*INDIAN NAVY*


To enhance its Blue Water capability, the Indian Navy opted to strengthen its submarine arm for which Request For Proposal (RFP) to acquire six more conventional submarines under Project 75(I) was cleared by the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC). The project will cost around Rs. 80,000 crore.


*Maiden Sea trials of Kalvari - First Scorpene Class Submarine:*Under the Project 75 Scorpene programme six conventional submarines are being built in India with foreign collaboration. ‘Kalvari’, the first of the Scorpene class submarines, being built at the Mazagon Dock Shipbuilders Ltd Mumbai (MDL), went to sea on 1 May under her own propulsion for the first sea trial, off the Mumbai coast. During the sortie, a number of preliminary tests on the propulsion system, Auxiliary Equipment and Systems, Navigation Aids, Communication Equipment and Steering gear were conducted. Various Standard Operating Procedures were also validated for this new class of submarine. The submarine is presently under going advanced/ deep dive trials and is likely to be commissioned in early 2017.


*OPERATIONS AND EXERCISES*



*HUMANITARIAN AID & DISASTER RELIEF (HADR)*

*Assistance in Fire Fighting at DuvvadaSEZ, Visakhapatnam:*A huge fire broke out from 12 Bio-diesel tanks of Biomax Company on 27 Apr. On request of State Administration, HQENC launched two aircraft for aerial reconnaissance and assessment of extent of fire. Navy's Quick Reaction Teams (QRTs) and an ambulance with medical teams were rushed to the site along with the fire tenders. 12 fire tenders were deployed.

*Assistance to Sri-Lanka:*In response to the request for assistance made by the Government of Sri Lanka, the Prime Minister Shri NarendraModi, announced that India would provide aid on emergency basis to help those affected by the floods and landslides in various parts of Sri Lanka. Accordingly, two Indian Navy warships, INS Sutlej and INS Sunayna, were deployed to Sri-Lanka on 20 Mayto provide assistance due to the calamity caused by the cyclone “Roanu”. The ships sailed from Kochi with 30-40 tons of relief material which included inflatable rafts, fresh water, medical supplies, clothing and other provisions necessary for disaster reliefoperations andreached Colombo harbour on 21 May. A Chetak helicopter was also deployed.


*BILATERAL/ MULTILATERAL EXERCISES AND OVERSEAS DEPLOYMENT*

To enhance India’s presence in the maritime arena/ across our area of responsibility/ interest, the Indian Navywas deployed extensively across the globe and conducted exercises with friendly foreign navies. Some of these are:-

*Naseem-Al-Bahr*:The Indian Navy and the Royal Navy of Oman conducted the 10thbilateral maritime exercise Naseem-Al-Bahrfrom 22-27 Jan. Initiated in 1993, the exercise has matured over the years with increasing scope, complexity of operations and level of participation in the Arabian Sea.The IN ships INS Trikand andINS Trishul and RNOV Al-Shamikh, a corvette and RNOVAl-Seeb,a Fast Attack Craft of the Omani Navy participated.

*IFR 2016-Passage Exercise:*The International Fleet Review 2016, conducted at Visakhapatnam from 4-8 Feb, culminated with Indian and foreign Naval ships undertaking a Passage Exercise (PASSEX) in the Bay of Bengal on 9 Feb. 54 ships that participated in IFR-16 sailed out from Visakhapatnam in the first ever Passage Exercise (PASSEX) with combined participation of foreign and Indian warships. The unprecedented scale and scope of the PASSEX are indicative of India’s growing stature in the maritime domain and the bridges that have been painstakingly built by the Indian Navy towards achieving the motto of the International Fleet Review in letter and spirit - ‘United through Oceans’.

*Exercise MALABAR 2016: *In consonance with India’s ‘Act East Policy’ and growing relations among India, US and Japan, IN ships Satpura, Sahyadri, Shakti and Kirch participated in the 20th edition of Ex MALABAR-16 with the USNavy and Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force (JMSDF). Harbour phase of 20th edition of the exercise was conducted from 10-13 June at Sasebo and the sea phase in the Pacific Ocean from 14-17 June.

*Exercise RIMPAC :*INS _Satpura_ participated in the 25th edition of Exercise RIMPACoff Hawaii from 30 June- 4 Aug. The exercise was attended by 27 countries.Exercise RIMPAC is the largest multilateral naval exercise in the world and is held biennially in the Western Pacific Ocean. Indian Navy’sassociation withExRIMPAC commenced with participation as an ‘Observer’ in 2006, 2010 and 2012. In 2014, Indian Naval participation was enhanced with deployment of INSSahyadriin the 24th edition of the exercise. Participation in Ex RIMPAC-16 is a platform for multilateral operational interactions to increase interoperability and development of common understanding of procedures for maritime security operations. The professional exchanges in harbour and diverse range of activities at sea, including complex surface, sub-surface and air operations will enable sharing of best practices and honing of operational skills.

*Indo-Thai Co-ordinated Patrol (CORPAT): *INS Karmuk_, _an indigenously built Missile Corvette based at the Andaman and Nicobar Command, along with a Dornier Maritime Patrol Aircraft, participated in the 22nd Indo-Thai Coordinated Patrol (CORPAT) from 19-27 Apr in the Andaman Sea.

*ADMM Plus Exercise on Maritime Security and Counter Terrorism :*ADMM Plus (ASEAN Defence Ministers’ Meeting Plus) Exercise on Maritime Security and Counter Terrorism is a multinational exercise under the aegis of ADMM Plus consortium. INS Airavat participated in the latest edition conducted in Brunei and Singapore from 1-9 May, with various drills and exercises in the South China Sea. During the exercise, the Indian Navy engaged with participating navies from Brunei, Singapore, Indonesia, Philippines, Thailand, Vietnam, Malaysia, Myanmar, China, Japan, Russia, Australia, Republic of Korea and US, through professional interactions in harbour and complex operations at sea.

*Co-ordinated Patrol and India-Indonesia Bilateral Maritime Exercise:*In a demonstration of India's commitment to its ties with Indonesia and to the maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region, INS Karmuk, an indigenously built Missile Corvette, based under the Andaman and Nicobar Command, alongwith a Dornier Maritime Patrol Aircraft, participated in the 28th India-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol and Second Bilateral Maritime Exercise, from 10-27 Oct in the Andaman Sea.

*EXERCISE KONKAN 16: *KONKAN 16, the annual bilateral maritime exercise between the Indian Navy and the Royal Navy was conducted from 5-16 Dec at Mumbai and Goa. Exercise KONKANwas institutionalised in 2004. The exercise hosted in rotation by both Navies, has grown in complexity, scale and intensity.


*INDRA NAVY – 2016:* The 9th edition of exercise INDRA NAVY, an annual bilateral maritime exercise between Indian Navy and Russian Navy was conducted in the Bay of Bengal from 14-21 Dec. The primary aim of the exercise was to increase inter-operability amongst the two navies and develop common understanding and procedures for maritime security operations. The scope of the exercise included wide-ranging professional interactions in harbour phase and a diverse canvas of operational activities across a spectrum of maritime operations at sea. INDRA NAVY is a bilateral maritime exercise and epitomizes the strategic relationship. Initiated in 2003, the exercise over the years has increased in scope and complexity of operations.

*INDO-MYANMAR Co-ordinated Patrol (IMCOR):*The Fourth Edition of India-Myanmar Coordinated Patrol (IMCOR) was undertaken from 13-16 Feb along the International Maritime Boundary Line (IMBL) in the Andaman Sea. INS Saryu and INS Bitra along with Union of Myanmar Ships Aung Zeya and FAC 563 participated.


*Deployment ofP-8 I to Seychelles for EEZSurveillance :*The Indian Navy deployed a P-8 I Maritime Reconnaissance aircraft to Seychelles from 20-23 Mar for surveillance in the Exclusive Economic Zone of Seychelles. The Indian Navy has, in the past, undertaken surveillance missions in the Seychellois EEZ twice a year, by deploying IN ships. The last deployment was undertaken by ships of the 1st Training Squadron in Oct 2015. This is the first time that the P-8I aircraft was deployed to Seychelles.

*INS Beas visits Doha, Qatar for International Maritime Defence Exhibition (DIMDEX):*INS _Beas _visited Doha, Qatar from 28 Mar to 2 Apr to participate in the fifth edition of biennial Doha International Maritime Defence Exhibition (DIMDEX).

*Deployment to Male, Maldives*: Western Fleet ships INS Vikramaditya, INS Mysore and INS Deepak undertook deployment to Male for a routine visit from 15 – 18 Feb.

*Deployment to Mauritius: *INS Tabar, a stealth frigate visited Port Louis, Mauritius from 10-13 Mar. The primary aim of the visit was to participate in the Mauritius National Day celebrations and strengthen the existing bonds of friendship.

*Ships of First Training Squadron (1 Ts) visit Thailand and Sri Lanka:*INS Tir, INS Sujata, Sail Training Ship (STS) SudarshinialongwithICGSVaruna, comprising the 1st Training Squadron (with under trainee officers/cadets) visited Phuket, Thailand and Colombo, Sri Lanka from 4-8 Apr and 15-19 Apr respectively as part of Overseas Deployment during Spring Term 16.

*ALH detachment to Male:*One Indian Naval Advanced Light Helicopter MK III has been deployed at Maldives. The helicopter is based at Kadhdhoo Island in LaamuAtol. The helicopter is assisting MNDF for undertaking Search & Rescue, Casualty Evacuation, Coastal Surveillance, Maritime Reconnaissance, Communication and Logistic Duties.

*Visit of Indian Warships to Muscat, Oman:*INS Delhi, INS Tarkash and INS Deepak visited Muscat from 21-24 May. The visit coincided with the visit of Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar from 20- 22 May. Our Navy ships also participated in passage exercise (PASSEX) with the Royal Navy of Oman on completion of the visit.

*INSVMhadei sails to Mauritius/ Cape Town with an All Women Crew:*Indian Naval Sailing Vessel Mhadei (INSV_Mhadei) _with an all-women crew undertook two voyages to Port Louis, Mauritius in May-Jun and to Cape Town, South Africa in Nov-Dec. The boat was skippered by Lt Cdr Vartika Joshi (a Naval Constructor). These were the first two open-ocean voyages of the Navy’s all-women crew of _Mhadei_, who are currently training to undertake a circumnavigation of the globe in 2017. The sail boat is to participate in Cape to Rio race commencing on 1 Jan 2017.

*Visit of Indian Warships to Cam Ranh Bay, Vietnam:*In a demonstration of India’s ‘Act East’ policy and Indian Navy’s increasing footprint and operational reach, INS Satpura and INS Kirch visited CamRanh Bay, Vietnam on a four day visit from 30 May to 3 Jun, as part of deployment of the Eastern Fleet to the South China Sea and the Western Pacific.

*Visit of Indian Warships to Subic Bay, Philippines:*In a demonstration of India’s ‘Act East’ policy and Indian Navy’s increasing footprint and operational reach, INS Sahyadri and INS Shakti visited Subic Bay on a three day visit from 30 May-2 Jun.

*Indian Warships visited Port Kelang, Malaysia:*INSSahyadri, INS Shakti and INS Kirch visited Port Kelang on 15 Jul on a four day visit.

*Deployment of INS Satpura:*In a demonstration of India’s commitment to peace and prosperity of the Indo-Pacific region and Indian Navy’s increasing footprint and operational reach, INS Satpura visited Port Majuro on a two day visit from 13 - 15 Aug, for an operational turn around as part of its deployment to the Western Pacific Ocean followed by visit to Pohnpei, Micronesia from 18-20 Aug and to Singapore on a four day visit from 31 Aug - 04 Sep. 

*Indian Warships to Port Victoria:*In a demonstration of India’s commitment to its ties with Seychelles and maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region, INS Kolkata, INS Trikand and INS Aditya visited Port Victoria on a two day visit from 26-28 Aug. The ships are part of the Indian Navy’s Western Fleet based at Mumbai under the Western Naval Command. 

*Indian Warship Trikand visited Antsiranana, Madagascar:*In a demonstration of India’s efforts to enhance co-operation with maritime neighbours in the Indian Ocean, INS Trikand visited Antsiranana on a three day visit from 31 Aug-3 Sep, as part of deployment of the Western Fleet to the countries on the East Coast of Africa and Island nations in the Western Indian Ocean.The ship is part of the Indian Navy’s Western Fleet based at Mumbai under the Western Naval Command.

*Indian Warships visit Port Louis, Mauritius and Mombasa, Kenya:*In a demonstration of India’s commitment to its ties with Mauritius and Kenya to promote maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region, INS Kolkata and INS Aditya visited Port Louis on a three day visit from 1-4 Sep and Mombasa, Kenya from 10- 13 Sep.

*Indian Warship Trikand visits Dar-Es-Salaam, Tanzania and Maputo, Mozambique:*In a demonstration of India’s commitment to its ties with Tanzania and Mozambique, INSTrikand visited Dar-Es-Salaam from 6-9 Sep and Maputo, Mozambique, from 17-20 Sep as part of its deployment to the East Coast of Africa and Island nations.

*Western Fleet Ships visit South Africa:*In a demonstration of India’s commitment to its ties with South Africa and to the maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region, INS Kolkata, INS Trikand and INS Aditya visited Durban on 20 Sep on a three day visit.

*INS Sumitra visits Surabaya, Indonesia and Suva, Fiji:*In pursuit of India’s ‘Act East’ policy and outreach to friendly countries, the Indian Navy’s Offshore Patrol Vessel Sumitra, called on at Surabaya, Indonesia on a two day visit from 10-12 Oct and Suva, Fiji from 26-29 Oct.

*First Training Squadron Visited Phuket, Thailand, Yangon, Myanmar and Chittagong, Bangladesh:*INS Tir, INS Sujata_, _Sail Training Ship (STS) SudarshinialongwithICGSVaruna, comprising the 1st Training Squadron, visited Phuket, Thailand from 27–31 Oct as part of their Overseas Deployment during Autumn Term 16. The Training Squadronalso visited Yangon, Myanmar from 02–06 Nov and Chittagong, Bangladesh from 11–15 Nov.

*INS Sumitravisited Sydney Port, Australia:*In pursuit of India’s ‘Act East’ policy and outreach to friendly countries, the Indian Navy’s Offshore Patrol Vessel Sumitra, visited Sydney, Australia on a three day visit from 4-7 Nov.


*INS Shardul visited Port Louis, Mauritius and Port Victoria, Seychelles:*INSShardul visited Port Louis from 23 Nov on a three day visit followed by a visit to Port Victoria, Seychelles. INS Shardul, an amphibious ship of the Indian Navy, was deployed in the Southern Indian Ocean in keeping with the vision of SAGAR – Security and Growth for All in the Region.

*IFR at Auckland, New Zealand:*Indian Navy’s Offshore Patrol Vessel Sumitra, visited Auckland, New Zealand on a six day visit from 16-22 Nov. The ship represented the Indian Navy at the Royal New Zealand Navy International Naval Review 2016.



*COMMISSIONING/ LAUNCHING/ TRIALS of ships, SUBMARINES AND AIRCRAFT*

*INS Kadmatt:*INS Kadmatt_,_ second ship of Project 28 (P-28) class Anti-Submarine Warfare Corvettes, indigenously designed by the Indian Navy’s in-house organisation, Directorate of Naval Design and constructed by M/s Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Limited, Kolkata, was commissioned at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam on 7 Jan.


*Launch of Yard 2097/2098/2099:*The sixth, seventh and eighth ships of LCU MK IV project, were launched in Mar, Nov and Dec at Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Ltd, Kolkata.

*De-Induction of Sea Harrier and Induction of MiG-29K Fighter Aircraft in INAS 300:*The Sea Harriers of Indian Naval Air Squadron (INAS 300) were given a farewell at INS Hansa, Goa on 11 May. The rich legacy of Sea harriers would continue as the baton was passed on to the crew of MiG-29K squadron who have been successful in seamlessly integrating the fighters with INS Vikramaditya in the shortest possible time. 

*INS Tarmugli:*The Indian Navy commissioned the highly manoeuvrable Fast Attack Craft INS Tarmugli at a ceremony at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam on 23 May. Based at Visakhapatnam under the Naval Officer-in-Charge (Andhra Pradesh), the craft would be deployed for coastal patrol and surveillance operations along the East Coast.

*Launch of GRSE YARD 2112 (FO-WJFAC):*The fourth in the series of Follow-on Water Jet Fast Attack Craft (FO-WJFAC) for the Indian Navy was launched on 30 Jun at a ceremony at Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Ltd (GRSE), Kolkata.

*Mormugao - Second ship of Project 15B launched:*Another significant milestone in the indigenous warship design and construction programme of India was achieved with the launch of the Guided Missile Destroyer, Mormugao_,_the second ship of Project 15B,on 17 Sep, at Mazagaon Dock Shipbuilders Limited (MDL), Mumbai. With a launch weight of 2844 tonnes, the vessel made its first contact with water during the launching ceremony.

*INS Chennai:*INS Chennai_,_ a P 15A Guided Missile Destroyer, was commissioned into the Navy by the Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar at the Naval Dockyard, Mumbai on 21 Nov. The event marked the formal induction into the Navy of the third and the last of the three _‘_Kolkata’ class destroyers, indigenously designed by the Indian Navy’s in-house organisation, Directorate of Naval Design and constructed by Mazagon Dock Limited, Mumbai.



*INDIAN AIR FORCE*

*ACQUISITIONS*

*Rafale Acquisition deal:* The much awaited Rafale deal with France was signed on 23 September in New Delhi under which France will provide 36 Rafale fighter jets to India. The twin-engine, multi-role aircraft will be capable of carrying out various combat missions like Air Defence, Ground Attack, Reconnaissance, Anti-ship strikes etc.


*‘Tejas’ Induction:*The Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) ‘Tejas’ was inducted into No. 45 Squadron of the Indian Air Force (IAF) on 1 July. The Squadron will operate from Bangalore for nearly two years, before it moves to its designated location at Sulur near Coimbatore. It is the first fighter Squadron to be a part of the Southern Air Command of IAF headquartered at Thiruvananthapuram.



*OPERATIONS*


*Upgradation of ALGs:*The IAF had embarked on an ambitious reconstruction plan to upgrade eight ALGs including infrastructure development at an overall outlay of nearly Rs. 1,000 crore following a MoU between the Government of Arunachal Pradesh and the Ministry of Defence in June 2009. Five ALGs at Ziro, Along, Mechuka, Pasighat and Tuting were upgraded and made operational, this year (2016).


*Fighter Operations on Lucknow-Agra Expressway:*Mirage-2000s and Su-30s successfully carried out 'touch and go' operations on a portion of the newly constructed Lucknow-Agra Expressway on 21 Nov.


*EXERCISES*


*Exercise Iron Fist 2016:*A day-night exercise demonstrating the combat and fire power of the IAF was conducted on 18 Marat Rajasthan’s Pokhran firing range in the presence of the President Shri Pranab Mukherjee and Prime Minister Shri NarendraModi. The event comprised of six packages depicting six themes in which more than 180 aircraft, including fighters, transport and helicopters participated.


*HADR OPERATIONS*


*‘Op SankatMochan’:*Stranded Indian nationals were evacuated from Juba, the capital of war-torn South Sudan on 14 July. The Minister of State for External Affairs, General VK Singh, flew to Juba in one of the two C-17 Globemaster aircraft in the operation which was named ‘Operation SankatMochan’.


*DEFENCE COOPERATION WITH FOREIGN COUNTRIES*


*Exercise Red Flag with USAF:*As part of International Defence Cooperation, Red Flag Alaska 16-1, an advanced aerial combat training exercise was hosted at Eielson Air Force Base, Alaska, USAfrom 28 April. There was a mix of combat and support elements participating from IAF, USAF and the US Navy. The exercise was played under multiple simulated scenarios designed to provide realistic settings.


*Desert Eagle II:*This was the second in the series of bilateral exercises between the IAF and the United Arab Emirates Air Force (UAE AF). This was a ten-day air combat exercise in which the IAF and the UAE AF undertook air exercises from Al-Dhafra Air Base, Abu Dhabi starting from 22 May.


*MISCELLANEOUS*



*India gets Women Fighter Pilots:*  History was created as the first three women fighter pilots of the IAF were commissioned at the Combined Graduation Parade at Air Force Academy, Dundigal on 18 Jun. With this, India joined a select few nations in the world that have women fighter pilots. These women fighter pilots are Flying Officers AvaniChaturvedi, BhawanaKanth and Mohana Singh. Subsequently, on 12 Aug Marshal of the Indian Air Force Arjan Singh DFC felicitated the three women fighter pilots in New Delhi.



*HONOURS AND AWARDS*


*‘RashtriyaKhelProtsahanPuruskar’ For SubrotoMukerjee Sports Education Society: *Recognising its efforts in developing football at the grassroots level, the ‘SubrotoMukerjee Sports Education Society’ (SMSES) was given the National Sports Award ‘RashtriyaKhelProtsahanPuruskar’, for ‘Sports for Development’ by the Ministry of Youth Affairs & Sports on 23 Aug. The SMSES organises the famous Subroto Cup Football Tournament.


*Award of President’s Standards:*The President Shri Pranab Mukherjee awarded the prestigious Presidential Standard to 28 Equipment Depot and 119 Helicopter Unit at a ceremonial parade, held at Air Force Station Jamnagar on 4 Mar. The President also awarded the Presidential Standard to 501 Signal Unit and 30 Squadron on 10 Nov at Air Force Station Ambala.



*DEFENCE RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT ORGANISATION (DRDO)*


*Agni – V Successfully Test-Fired:*Agni-V, the Long Range Surface-to-Surface Ballistic Missile was successfully flight tested by DRDO on 26 December from Dr. Abdul Kalam Island, Odisha. The full range test-flight of the missile further boosted the indigenous missile capabilities and deterrence level of the country. All the Radars, tracking systems and Range Stations tracked and monitored the flight performance and all the Mission objectives were successfully met. This was the 4th test of Agni-V missile and the second one from a Canister on a Road Mobile Launcher.


*Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) ‘Tejas’:*Indigenously developed LCA is an advanced technology, single seat, single engine, supersonic, light weight, all-weather, multi-role, air superiority fighter designed for air-to-air, air-to-ground and air-to-sea combat roles. During the year, ‘Tejas’ made its international debut in January 2016 with participation in the Bahrain International Air Show. Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) handed over the first two Tejas aircraft to IAF at a ceremony at ASTE Bengaluru on 1 July 2016 which will make up the ‘Flying Daggers’ 45, the name of the first squadron of LCA.


*Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) System: *The AEW&C system consists of sensors mounted on an aircraft, for locating and providing early warning of airborne and sea surface targets and hostile emissions. All the mission systems have been integrated on the first two aircraft and the developmental trials are in advanced stage of progression. The system integration on the third aircraft is under progress. The installation of the ground systems namely Mission Planning and Analysis Station (MIPAS), Operator Training Station (OTS) and Automatic Test equipment have been completed. Ground Exploitation System (GES) is being integrated with Integrated Air Command and Control Station (IACCS).


*Medium Altitude Long Endurance UAV ‘Rustom-II’: *Rustom-II, a multi-mission Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) is being developed to carry out the intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) roles for the three Armed Forces with an endurance of 24 hours. During the year, taxi trials commenced from 8 August. DRDO also successfully carried out the maiden flight of Rustom-II from Aeronautical Test Range (ATR), ChitradurgainNovember.


*Heavy Drop System (HDS): *Heavy Drop System (HDS) with capability to drop loads like 3 ton from AN-32 aircraft and 7 ton and 16 ton from IL-76 aircraft have already been developed. Army has already placed intent on OFB for 159 sets for 3 ton HDS. P-7 HDS has been accepted by the Army for induction. A total of six UATTs have been completed for the P-16 HDS and the system has met all the requirements of guidance.


*Controlled Aerial Delivery System (CADS):*Airdrop technology is a vital capability for rapid deployment of payloads to specific rendezvous points. CADS with its Air Borne Unit (ABU) steers its flight path towardsa predetermined target by operating the control lanyards of Ram Air Parachutes (RAP). CADS for 500 kg All Up Weight (AUW) has been successfully developed by DRDO.


*Surface-to-Air Missile ‘Akash’ :*The medium range surface-to-air missile ‘Akash’ has been developed and inducted into IAF and Indian Army. During the year, Akash Army version,user exercise was carried out. The total production orders placed by Services for eight squadrons of IAF and two regiments of Indian Army for Anti-Missile System amounts to approximatelyRs. 23,900 crore. Indigenous development of the system has given impetus to the Defence industrial base in the country. DRDO has also undertaken two new projects of Akash this year.


*Long Range Surface-to-Air Missile (LRSAM):*LRSAM is a joint development programme of DRDO, Indian Navy and Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI), Israel. The missiles are intended to equip three guided missile destroyers of the Indian Navy. LRSAM Home-on-Tests were conducted at ITR during September to prove three intercept scenarios with Banshee Jet 80 as target.


*Medium Range Surface-to-Air Missile (MRSAM):*MRSAM is being developed for the IAF for protecting our territory and ground forces from air attacks by intercepting aerial targets like fighter aircraft and guided weapons. The system is jointly developed by DRDO, IAF and IAI, Israel. During the year, three flight trials were successfully carried out in June andJuly to evaluate target detection and tracking by Long Range Detection and Tracking Radar (LBMFSTAR), missile launch and homing on target and radar tracking and ASP generation.



*Anti-Tank Missile ‘PROSPINA’: *‘Nag’ is a third generation anti-tank missile (ATM) with 'Fire & Forget' and 'Top Attack' capabilities, which can be used in day and night. It is deployed on a specially modified Infantry Combat Vehicle (ICV) BMP-2 vehicle 'NAMICA'. During the year, guided flight tests of ‘Nag’ were carried out with the objective of demonstrating range capabilities of IIR Seeker during worst time of the day in summer environment.


*New Generation Anti-Radiation Missile (NGARM): *DRDO is involved in the design and development of NGARM. AKU-58 launcher after suitable modification will be used for missile integration on Su-30 MKI aircraft. During the year, captive flight trials (CFT-1) sorties were carried out at AF Station, Pune with Su-30 MKI aircraft.


*Smart Anti Air Field Weapon (SAAW):*SAAW is a long-range, stand-off, precision air-to-surface weapon capable of engaging ground targets for launch from Jaguar and Su-30 MKI aircraft. During the year, mechanical, electrical and avionics integration of SAAW to Jaguar CLPwere successfully completed and communication between SAAWOBC and Jaguar MC was established. On 24th December, DRDO successfully tested this indigenously designed and developed 120 Kg class smart weapon from an IAF aircraft. It is capable of engaging ground targets with high precision up to a range of 100 kms.



*Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS): *DRDO has taken up the task of design and development of 155mm X 52 calibre ATAGS having higher calibre, range, accuracy and consistency for the Artillery of Indian Army. The gun system will be compatible to ACCCS-Shakti command and control network being operational with the Indian Army.


*New Family of Munitions: *Six types of munitions are being designed and developed by DRDO viz. Soft Target Blast Munition ‘Nipun’, Anti-Tank Point Attack Munition ‘Vibhav’, Anti-Tank Bar Munition ‘Vishal’, Directional Fragmentation Munition ‘Parth’, Anti-Tank Munition ‘Prachand’ and Jumping Fragmentation Munition ‘Ulka’ to improve the existing munitions and enhance its performance. During the year, Phase-I & Phase-II user trials of ‘Nipun’ were completed.


*Penetration-cum-Blast (PCB) and Thermo-baric (TB) Ammunition for 120 mm Arjun Tank: *PCB ammunition has been designed to defeat LOC bunkers, light concrete structures, administrative buildings, field fortifications and machine gun posts. The TB ammunition is being designed to defeat light vehicles, infantry formations, etc. Test firing of 120mm PCB & TB tank ammunition specifically designed for ‘Arjun’ tank was carried out in January at PXE, Chandipur in association with active involvement of the Army.


*Advance Light Towed Array Sonar (ALTAS):*ALTAS is an efficient sensing system for detection, localization and classification of submarines operating especially in below layer ocean conditions. It is useful in anti-submarine warfare operations and is the apt sensor for warships to locate silent submarines capable of launching high speed torpedoes. During the year, technical trials were conducted wherein detection of dived submarine in active and passive modes was established. High speed towing at 16 knots was also demonstrated successfully. 


*Hull Mounted Sonar Advanced (HUMSA) Upgrade*system was installed onboard INS Talwar in August 2014 and three technical trials were conducted. UETs were conducted in Apr 2015 and more than 80% of NSQR parameters were demonstrated. Since INS Talwar was slated for midlife upgrade, the sonar system was re-installed in INS Trishul. During April, user evaluation trials were held onboard INS Trishul followed by handing over of the SONAR system by the Defence Minister to the Indian Navy in November.


*Portable Diver Detection Sonar (PDDS): *DRDO has taken up a new TD project in 2016 to design and develop a PDDS system that is capable of detecting small targets such as divers and diver delivery vehicles in and around harbours. The system will be deployable and retrievable as and when required. During the year, lab prototype was fabricated and trials conducted at VARI, Kulamavn in January. Installation and testing of developed system on board INS Sagardhwani was completed in March. CDR was completed in July. 


*EW Systems ‘Samudrika’ for Capital Ships, Aircraft and Helicopters for Indian Navy: *DRDO has taken up the development of a family of seven EW systems. The ship-borne systems include EW Suite ‘Shakti’, COMINT ‘Nayan’ and ESM ‘Tushar’. The air-borne systems include COMINT ‘Sarvadhari’, ESM ‘Sarang’ and ‘Sarakshi’ and ESMandCOMINT ‘Nikash’. Design of each of the above mentioned products has been completed and hardware is under realization. M/s BEL will be the prime production agency for the production of EW systems.


*Internal EW System for MiG-29 Upgrade Aircraft (D-29 System):*D-29 is an integrated EW system for warning and jamming that encompasses RWR, ECM, and ESM functions and utilizes state-of-the-art active phased arrays for selectively jamming multiple threat radars. The system detects and gives information about position of the RF sources illuminating the aircraft and applies the appropriate jamming technique. During the year, 26 sorties were completed for multi emitter trials. New software of Elisra was tested on the rig and loaded on the aircraft.


*Digital Radar Warning Receiver (DR-118): *DR118 is a new generation Radar Warning Receiver (RWR) designed and developed for installation on any fighter, transport aircraft or helicopter. It intercepts and identifies airborne, ship-borne and ground based acquisition, target tracking and missile guidance radars up to the J Band frequencies. The identified emitters (radars) are indicated to the aircrew by displaying corresponding set of symbols on the corresponding MFD page in the cockpits. A synthesized audio warning is provided to the aircrew at the birth of each emitter. During the year, first milestone of hardware and software integration was achieved. This was followed by partial acceptance test procedure which was carried out jointly with IAF and high temperature antenna trials at Bareilly.


*Dual Colour Missile Approach Warning System (DCMAWS) for fighter aircraft (Su-30 MKI): *DCMAWS provides warning to the pilot on detecting a missile threat on the aircraft. Upon the declaration of the threat, the system provides audio visual display to the pilot and activates the counter measure dispensing system through onboard MC. The DCMAWS is a passive missile approach warning system that utilizes two spectral bands in the mid band IR. The system is being jointly developed with M/s Elisra, Israel and MoD, Israel. System development is completed.


*S-Band Hub and Ground SATCOM Terminals: *DRDO has realized three types of Terminal hardware namely,ManpackSatcom Terminal (MST), Satcom Messaging Terminal (SMT) and Handheld Satcom Terminal (HST). The fourthtype,SatcomOn The Move (SOTM) Terminal has been developed by DRDO with BEL as production partner.


*Border Surveillance System (BOSS): *DRDO is involved in design and development of a border surveillance system comprising EO payload consisting of thermal and day camera, LRF, GPS and DMC and BFSR (XR) for day/night monitoring of border area to ease man patrolling by automatically detecting an intrusion. During the year, two units of BOSS have been realized and installed in Lehand the Ladakh region. Performance has been demonstrated to GOC and Corps Commander HQ.


*Indigenization of Microwave Chaff for Defence Application: *Chaff is one of the most widely used and effective expendable electronic countermeasure devices. The project aims at indigenous development of chaff cartridges to bridge the technology gap in the field of chaff cartridges development. An indigenous process of preparing very fine aluminiumfibres has been developed and a small capacity pilot plant has been established. During the year, Limited Qualification Tests (LQT) for indigenously developed chaff cartridges were carried out in presence of representatives from RCMA (AA), Pune.


*Bullet Proof Jacket: *DRDO is involved in the development of the prototype bullet proof jacket (BPJ), as per GSQR using different state- of-the-art ballistic materials providing protection against AK47 (MSC and HSC), 7.62 SLR and 9 mm SMC ammunitions. A total of 150 BPJs will be provided for user trials.



*BORDER ROADS ORGANISATION*



During the financial year 2016-17, BRO took up the construction of ten critical bridges and roads of strategic importance on a war-footing by mobilizing its resources and manpower in a vigorous way. The projects are:-

· Construction of a 470ft*HimankSetu* over Shyok River on the Indo-China border.

· *TsultakSetu* connecting PangongTso for improving traffic-ability of both tourists and military personnel.

· The 529m span cable-stayed *AtalSetu* connecting Dunera-Basoli-Bhaderwah in J&K at 14.74km.

· 1020m span*Ujhbridge* in Kathua district of J&Kconnecting Parole-Korepannu-Rajpura Road as an alternative axis to NH44.

· 453m span *Jodhbridge*located at 13.40km on Akhnoor-Pallanwala Road in J&K, completed.

· 55m span *Dobniyarbridge*located at 0.29km on Berripattan-Minka Road in J&K completed.

· Under Project Hirak a 100ft span equipment bridge connecting Ghatiabagrah-Lipulekh road at 57.04km over *DogongNallah*was completed.

· Under project Arunank, a 200ftDDR Bailey Bridge at Gelensiniak across the *Subansiri River* approximately 20km ahead of Limekingon at the confluence of the River and Tsari Chu has been launched.

· A 100ft Bailey bridge over KaochaoRiver in Mizoram connecting *Kaochao-Phura-Tokalo Road* was opened to the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-February, 2017 16:18 IST
*Scheme for Improving Psychological Conditions of Defence Personnel *

The following systems and facilities are in place to deal with the stress and psychological conditions including Post Traumatic Stress Disorder faced by the Armed Forces Personnel and promote positive mental health among them: 

Army: 

• Preventive, Promotive and Curative services are being provided through a network of Psychiatry centres and Community Outreach Programme to train commanders at all levels. 

• Major Armed Forces hospitals have well equipped Psychiatry centres capable of providing high quality care and support for psychological conditions. 

• Screening of personnel for any stress markers, psychological counselling by trained military psychological counsellors, and training of counsellors is undertaken regularly. 

• Religious Teacher JCOs besides preaching religion are also being trained to augment the availability of psychological counsellors in units and provide requisite care in community settings. 

• A telephone helpline ‘Mansik Sahayata’ has been established for psychological counselling services at all Command Head Quarters. 

Navy: 

• Counselling of sailors/junior leaders through psychological counsellors

• Issue of advisories on Mental Health from time to time

• Training of senior non-medical sailors on psychological counselling

• Arranging stress relieving activities like Yoga, Art of Living etc. periodically

• Issue of policy by IHQ of MoD (Navy) on ‘Addressing behavioural aberrations & provision of counselling services’. The policy provides for creation of ‘Station Mental Health Centres’, training programmes, mental health education programmes etc. 

• Observance of World Mental Health Day (10th October) at all echelons of Naval medical services. 

Air Force: 

• Employment of Psychological Counsellors trained in clinical psychology at stations for individual and family counselling. 

• Training of service personnel for 12 weeks at Command Hospital Air Force, Bangalore for employment as service counsellors. 

• Training of officers and airmen in 4 days service mentor course for early recognisation of psychiatric symptoms. 

• All personnel found to be having any psychiatric deviation are referred to Psychiatrist in nearest service hospital and followed up thereafter. 

• Manasik Seva Helpline – All India toll free helpline 1800-110-080 is working at Air Force Central Medical Establishment, Delhi. 

• Mental health education and awareness lectures for all air warriors and families. • Website of DGMS (Air) has a separate page on ‘Tips for Healthy Mind’. 

As already mentioned above in reply to parts (a) and (b) of the question, the Armed Forces are already undertaking various activities to spread awareness on all health issues including psychological conditions among their personnel and their families. Thus there is no proposal, at present, to formulate any new sensitization scheme. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Shashi Tharoor in Lok Sabha today

. ***

Ministry of Defence
03-February, 2017 16:15 IST
*Grievance Redressal System *

For the redressal of grievances of the Armed Forces personnel, procedures have been clearly laid down in The Army Act, 1950; The Navy Act, 1957; and The Air Force Act, 1950. Further, the procedures for dealing with non-statutory representations / complaints have been laid down by the regulations and orders issued on the subject. 

There are also informal mechanisms in place for redressal of grievances in the Armed Forces like the sainik sammelans, personal interviews, suggestion boxes, informal meetings, open forum on Air Force internet etc. 

A web based Centralized Public Grievance Redress and Monitoring System (CPGRAMS) has been designed and implemented in all the Ministries / Departments of Government of India including the Department of Defence. This system provides online access to all including the Armed Forces personnel to lodge their grievances with the Ministry of Defence. The CPGRAMS system allows the Ministry to monitor the grievances and ensure their time bound redressal by the concerned organisations / institutions of the Ministry. 

Thus well laid out grievance redressal systems are in place to deal with the statutory and non-statutory complaints/grievances of the Armed Forces personnel. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri M. Chandrakasi in Lok Sabha today. 

***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2017 16:47 IST
*Achieving Self-Reliance in Defence Manufacturing Sector *

The requirements of defence equipment for the Indian Armed forces are met through both indigenous production and imports. Whilst considerable thrust has been accorded to indigenisation, certain equipment are imported due to non-availability of indigenous expertise, lack of vendor base and need for induction of such equipment based on threat perception. 73 contracts involving a value of Rs. 72,303.34 crore were signed with Indian vendors during the last two financial years (2014-15 and 2015-16). 85 cases involving Rs. 1,60,362 crore have been accorded Acceptance of Necessity (AON) by Defence Acquisition Council under the ‘Buy (Indian)’ ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ and ‘Buy & Make’ categories.

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), an R&D Wing of Ministry of Defence, is primarily involved in design and development of strategic, complex and security sensitive systems in the fields of armaments, missiles, unmanned aerial vehicles, radars, electronic warfare systems, sonars, combat vehicles, combat aircraft, sensors, etc., for the Armed Forces as per their specific Qualitative Requirements. Some of the major indigenously designed and developed weapon platforms that have been successfully inducted into the Services inter alia include Advanced Light Helicopters (ALH), Light Combat Aircraft (LCA), Akash Missile Systems, Multi Barrel Rocket System – Pinaka, MBT Arjun Tanks, Sonars, etc.

Projects for defence research are undertaken by DRDO, based on the priorities of Armed Forces and existing capabilities. To involve private sector in defence R&D, projects are undertaken under ‘Make’ category. The Government has also launched Technology Development Fund (TDF) to involve industry, particularly SMEs in defence sector. According highest preference to ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM-Indigenously Designed, Developed and Manufactured)’ category of acquisition, and revision of ‘Make’ procedure in the Defence Procurement Procedure-2016 (DPP) are expected to catalyse investment into defence research, development and innovation.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Surendra Singh Nagar in Rajya Sabha today.

**********

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2017 16:44 IST
*Import of Defence Equipments *


Procurement of defence equipment is undertaken from various domestic as well as foreign vendors, based on threat perceptions, operational challenges and technological changes and to keep the Armed forces in a state of readiness to meet the entire spectrum of security challenges. During the last two financial years and current year, 90 contracts involving a value of Rs.83,344.31crore were signed with Indian vendors and 51 contracts involving a value of Rs.1,16,667.34crore were signed with foreign vendors for capital procurement of defence equipment. The Defence Procurement Procedure 2016 reflects the commitment to promote indigenisation and self reliance in the defence sector by harnessing the capabilities of the public and private sector.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to ShriVivek K Tankhain Rajya Sabha today.

***

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2017 16:42 IST
Change In Policy on Blacklisting of Firms


Six firms including their allied and subsidiary firms are debarred from further business dealings with Ministry of Defence for a period of ten years w.e.f. 11.4.2012. Further, business dealings are suspended / put on hold in respect of 13 firms. In respect of another four firms, orders were issued restricting procurement from the concerned firms to cases where procurements are justified and necessary on the basis of operational urgency, national security and non-availability of other alternatives.

Guidelines for penalties in business dealings with entities have been promulgated, which have come into effect from 21.11.2016. These guidelines have been promulgated to ensure probity, transparency, propriety and compliance in the defence procurement process. The guidelines are also aimed at ensuring fairness, impartiality, rigour and correctness in dealings with entities, keeping in view the overall security interests of the country.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply toShrimatiSasikalaPushpain Rajya Sabha today.

***

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2017 16:42 IST
*Change In Policy on Blacklisting of Firms
*

Six firms including their allied and subsidiary firms are debarred from further business dealings with Ministry of Defence for a period of ten years w.e.f. 11.4.2012. Further, business dealings are suspended / put on hold in respect of 13 firms. In respect of another four firms, orders were issued restricting procurement from the concerned firms to cases where procurements are justified and necessary on the basis of operational urgency, national security and non-availability of other alternatives.

Guidelines for penalties in business dealings with entities have been promulgated, which have come into effect from 21.11.2016. These guidelines have been promulgated to ensure probity, transparency, propriety and compliance in the defence procurement process. The guidelines are also aimed at ensuring fairness, impartiality, rigour and correctness in dealings with entities, keeping in view the overall security interests of the country.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply toShrimatiSasikalaPushpain Rajya Sabha today.

***

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2017 16:40 IST
*Grievance Redressal Mechanism for the Jawans *


Government of India has implemented a web based Centralized Public Grievance Redress and Monitoring System (CPGRAMS) in all its Ministries / Departments including the Ministry of Defence. This system provides online access to all citizens including the jawans and other Armed Forces personnel to lodge their grievances with the Ministry of Defence. The CPGRAMS system allows the Ministry to monitor the grievances and ensure their time bound redressal by the organisations / institutions concerned of the Ministry. 


The Armed Forces also have systems in place for the redressal of grievances of their personnel. The procedures for dealing with statutory and non-statutory complaints and representations have been laid down under various sections of The Army Act, 1950; The Navy Act, 1957; The Air Force Act, 1950 and the regulations and orders issued on the subject. 
There are also informal mechanisms in place for redressal of grievances in the Armed Forces like the sainik sammelans, personal interviews, suggestion boxes, informal meetings, etc.


Thus well laid out grievance redressal systems are in place to deal with the statutory and non-statutory complaints and grievances of the Armed Forces personnel including the jawans.


A new redressal mechanism has been started wherein soldiers can air their grievances directly to the Chief of Army Staff through WhatsApp messages after exhausting all laid down redressal procedures. All the grievances appearing on the social media sites and online relating to Air Force are being monitored at Air Head Quarters for authenticity and remedial measures. There is also a system of open forum on Air Force internet where the Air Force personnel can share their views and project their problems with the senior officers.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati Chhaya Verma and Shri Vishambhar Prasad Nishad in Rajya Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
23-February, 2017 19:14 IST
*BEL OFS got an enthusiastic participation both from retail and the non-retail investors including domestic institutional investors and foreign institutional investors; BEL Issue got over-subscribed by 367 % in Retail Category and 234% in Non-retail Category; Government of India is likely to get the receipt of Rs. 1670 crore (approx.) from BEL OFS issue. *

The Government of India proposed to disinvest 5% of paid-up equity capital-out of its shareholding of 74.41% in BEL through Offer for Sale (OFS) mechanism. BEL is a Navratna Company under the administrative control of Ministry of Defence and is engaged in manufacturing of the state of the art equipments in the field such as communication, radars, naval systems etc.

The floor price was fixed at Rs.1,498/- per shares for the OFS Issue. Issue was opened at the BSE and NSE Stock Exchanges for two days i.e. on 22nd February, 2017 for Institutional Investors and 23rd February, 2017 for Retail Investors.


On 22nd February, 2017, the Issue opened for *non-retail investors* against the offer size of 89.34 lakh shares. The OFS got an enthusiastic participation from the non-retail investors, which included domestic institutional investors, foreign institutional investors and the Issue *was over-subscribed 234% *as per data given below *(at cut-off price of Rs. 1499/-)*:-

Today, i.e. 23rd February, 2017, the Issue was opened for retail investors for 20% of the overall offer size, i.e. 22.34 lakh shares with a discount of 5% on the cut-off price. There has been overwhelming response from the retail investors as well, with the *Issue being subscribed 367%* *in the Retail category*.


Likely Clearing Price of Retail Investor will be at more than Rs.1565. On this price retail investors shall be entitled to discount of 5% on the cut off price (Rs. 1499/- which is more than the Institutional Floor Price).


This is one of the highest instances of interest and participation shown by the investors including domestic institutional investors, foreign institutional investors and retail investors in any Issue. * The Issue has been over-subscribed by 260%.*


*The likely receipt to the Government of India from BEL OFS is Rs. 1670 crore (approx.).*

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-March, 2017 16:45 IST
*DMRL AND JSHL Sign Licensing Agreement for Transfer of Technology of High Nitrogen Steel *

Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory (DMRL), Hyderabad, a premier research laboratory of Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) and Jindal Stainless (Hisar) Limited (JSHL) signed the Licensing Agreement for Transfer of Technology of High Nitrogen Steel (HNS) for armour applications here today. Speaking on the occasion the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Bhamre congratulated DMRL and DRDO for their outstanding achievement in developing a breakthrough technology for armour applications and complimented JSHL for partnering with DRDO. The Minister noted that HNS technology is a step forward towards Army’s quest for lighter and high performance armouring material compared to the currently used materials. He said, it has also the potential for a number of civilian applications and for exports as well. Dr. Bhamre asserted that this is a major step towards achieving the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi’s vision of ‘Make in India’ and wished the team a great success in future endeavours. The Minister called upon both public as well as private Industries and Ordnance Factories to use this material extensively in their products. 

Chairman DRDO and Secretary DD (R&D) Dr. S Christopher complimented the scientists of DMRL for this achievement which comes as a giant leap forward, towards DRDO’s quest for stronger and high performance defence material. He further said that the Transfer of Technology from defence R&D to industry is aligned with the ‘Make in India’ policy to foster conducive environment for industry’s potential growth in the strategic sectors.

Mr. Abhyuday Jindal, Vice Chairman, JSHL appreciated the team efforts of DRDO to come out with innovative solutions of HNS. He assured that JSHL aims to be a major strategic defence partner in manufacturing of HNS. 

Dr. Satish Chandra Sati, Director General (Naval Systems & Materials), while addressing the gathering applauded the DMRL scientists for developing many varieties of steel including HNS which would be of great importance to the industry. Dr. S. Guruprasad, CC R&D (PC &SI) in his welcome address stated that the HNS being a dream material for any researcher should find wide applications for the industry. DMRL has developed and established a number of frontline and path breaking technologies in the areas of metallurgy and material science. * HNS is not only tough but also has good strength. In addition to being non magnetic as well as corrosion resistant, the HNS cost is about 40 percent less compared to Rolled Homogenous Armour Steel (RHA). *Very few countries in the world have developed this technology of HNS. This material has potential for a number of defence and civil applications like armouring, mine trawls, oil industries etc. 

JSHL is a stainless steel manufacturer, with state-of-the-art facility at Hisar (Haryana), backed with strong production facilities including the triplex refining route, which is used for production of HNS. 

The programme was also attended by Dr. Sameer V. Kamat, Director, DMRL and several senior officials from the Ministry of Defence, the Army and JSHL.

NW/NAo/Nampi/Ranjan


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-March, 2017 14:52 IST
*INHS ASVINI Mumbai Adjudged best service Hospital in the AFMS *

The Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar presented the Raksha Mantri’s Trophy and Citation for the best Service Hospital in the Armed Forces Medical Services (AFMS) for the year 2016 to INHS Asvini, Mumbai here today. Commandant of INHS Asvini Mumbai, Surgeon Rear Admiral Ravi Kalra received the awards from the Minister on behalf of the Hospital. The Command Hospital (Southern Command), Pune and Command Hospital (Northern Command) Udhampur were jointly adjudged the second best Service Hospitals. The Defence Minister gave away the trophies and citations to the Commandant, Command Hospital (Southern Command) Pune, Maj General R Grewal and Commandant, Command Hospital (Northern Command) Udhampur, Maj General N Naithani. 

Congratulating the award winners the Defence Minister praised the yeoman service being rendered by the AFMS over the years both in war and peace. He stated that the Ministry is putting constant efforts to modernize the medical establishments of the Armed Forces. Shri Parrikar complimented the AFMS for the excellent work in provision of contemporary and comprehensive healthcare and expressed hope that it will continue to perform with the same zeal and energy to achieve the goals and objectives. 

The Raksha Mantri’s Trophy was instituted in 1989 to create a healthy competition among the Command Hospitals of the Army and its equivalent Hospitals in the Navy and Air Force. The Best and Second Best hospital are adjudged on the basis of a number of objective criteria by a committee headed by DCIDS (Med). 

The function was also attended by the Chief of the Army Staff General Bipin Rawat and several Senior Officers from the three Services and the Ministry of Defence. 

*****

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar presenting the Raksha Mantri’s Trophy for the Best Service Hospital in the Armed Forces Medical Services (AFMS) for the year 2016 to Commandant, INHS Asvini Mumbai, Surgeon Rear Admiral Ravi Kalra, in New Delhi on March 02, 2017. The Director General, AFMS and Senior Colonel Commandant Lt. General M.K. Unni is also seen.






The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar presenting the Raksha Mantri’s Trophy for the Second Best Service Hospital in the Armed Forces Medical Services (AFMS) for the year 2016 to Commandant, Hospital (Southern Command) Pune, Major General R. Grewal, in New Delhi on March 02, 2017. The Director General, AFMS and Senior Colonel Commandant Lt. General M.K. Unni is also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar presenting the Raksha Mantri’s Trophy for the Second Best Service Hospital in the Armed Forces Medical Services (AFMS) for the year 2016 to Commandant, Command Hospital (Northern Command) Udhampur, Major General N. Naithani, in New Delhi on March 02, 2017. The Director General, AFMS and Senior Colonel Commandant Lt. General M.K. Unni is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

*"We are setting up a fund of Rs 1,000 crore for helping all such manufacturers in defence sector," CM Fadnavis told reporters at a joint briefing along with Manohar Parrikar *

By: PTI | Mumbai | Updated: March 4, 2017 8:14 pm




Maharashtra CM Devendra Fadnavis also appealed to voters across the state to exercise their voting right in order to strengthen democracy. (Source: PTI)

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-investment-in-defence-manufacturing-4554437/


The Maharashtra government on Saturday announced setting up of a Rs 1,000 crore fund for helping manufacturers in defence sector and said it expects an investment of USD 5 billion in this area in the state. “We are setting up a fund of Rs 1,000 crore for helping all such manufacturers in defence sector,” Chief Minister Devendra Fadnavis told reporters at a joint briefing along with Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar in Mumbai.

The fund will support MSMEs (Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises) in the defence sector, he said. “Maharashtra is the first state to frame a policy for defence manufacturing after private investment has been allowed,” Fadnavis said. The Chief Minister also announced unveiling of a defence and aerospace policy.

“When we presented our draft policy before the investors and manufacturers at the ‘Defence and Aerospace: Make with Maharashtra’ conference here today, their response was positive. We will finalise it soon after incorporating today’s discussions,” he said. “They (manufacturers in private sector) made a few suggestions, including one on treating this sector as essential services. We will take a decision on this demand after consultations with the Defence Minister,” he said.


“We have moved a step forward in this sector. Today defence manufacturers got to know about opportunities in Maharashtra,” Fadnavis said. Almost 25 per cent of the total ordnance factories of India are in Maharashtra alone, the CM said. “We already have an edge over others,” he added. Meanwhile, the Defence Minister said Maharashtra’s fund to support defence manufacturers would be a game changer.


----------



## Hindustani78

Military honour: A file photo of recipients of medals for distinguished service at the Rashtrapati Bhavan. | Photo Credit: Sandeep Saxena
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/efforts-on-to-clear-medal-backlog/article17429656.ece

* The Hindu report has cited how military personnel are being forced to buy duplicate medals from local markets *
The Defence Ministry has initiated the process to procure lakhs of service medals for armed forces personnel in the wake of a report by _The Hindu_ pointing out that for almost a decade most military personnel were being forced to buy duplicate medals from local markets.

A senior official said the tender process would be processed on a fast-track basis to clear the backlog. According to official figures, as on March 31, 2016, there was a backlog of 15,64,130 service medals.

On January 3, _The Hindu_ *reported *that the Department of Medals in the Defence Ministry has not provided any medals since 2008, except for gallantry and Distinguished Service medals presented by the President of India during investiture ceremonies.

Due to this, personnel have been forced to purchase duplicate medals from the local markets. The original medals have the name of the soldier and badge number engraved on them.


*Parrikar seeks report*
Following the report, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar had sought a report on the issue and directed measures to address the shortage.

“The Ministry is making consistent efforts to procure medals. A proposal for procurement of 7.6 lakh service medals is under the active consideration of the finance division of the Defence Ministry. Another proposal to procure 9.89 lakh service medals is in the pipeline,” a senior official said.

The official said the Ministry had to receive rates from the Government Mint in Kolkata following which the tender would be floated.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...exclusive-defence-production-complex-4561763/

Maharashtra government is planning to set up industrial facilities exclusively for defence equipment production in the state. The government has identified land for setting up two such facilities, one at Jejuri near Pune and another in Ahmednagar district, a source in the state Industries department told PTI. Some of the companies interested in entering the area have demanded land for testing explosives and other defence related equipment, in places like hilly terrain and sites away from human habitat.

That is why the government intends to set up complexes exclusively for defence equipment production, he said. Some leading Maharashtra-based private companies have shown interest in venturing into defence equipment production.

The state government had last week said that it would set up a fund of Rs 1,000 crore for helping manufacturers in the defence sector. The government had also said that it expects an investment of USD 5 billion in this area in the state.

The state’s draft defence and aerospace policy is expected to be approved soon by the Centre, the source said. Maharashtra government has studied the policies of the Centre and states like Telangana before finalising its own. The state government wants that its policy is in sync with that of the Centre, he said.


----------



## monitor

Defence exports by Indian public sector units in the last three years.






India's country-wise foreign defence imports in the last three years.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-March, 2017 15:14 IST
Defence Procurement Organisation 

In order to study the setting up of a defence procurement organization, the Ministry of Defence in April 2016 constituted a Committee under the chairmanship of Dr. Pritam Singh, Management Expert. 

The Committee submitted its Report in February 2017. The Committee has recommended the creation of a central, autonomous, empowered professional organization to build up indigenous defence capability as a strategic imperative for long term self-reliance. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri B. Vinod Kumar in Lok Sabha today.

*****************

Ministry of Defence
10-March, 2017 15:12 IST
*Self-sufficiency in Defence Production *

Procurement of defence equipment is undertaken from various Indian as well as foreign vendors based on threat perceptions, operational challenges and technological changes and to keep the Armed Forces in a state of readiness to meet the entire spectrum of security challenges. The capital expenditure on purchase of defence equipment for the three services in the last three years and current financial year, from the Foreign vendors and Indian vendors is as given below:-

CAPITAL EXPENDITURE:

(Rs. in crore)



Total Procurement
Procurement from Foreign Vendors
Procurement from Indian Vendora

2013-14
66821.21
35245.31
31575.90

2014-15
65583.77
25984.86
39598.91

2015-16
62341.86
23192.22
39149.64

2016-17
(upto December 2016)
47494.79
21211.44
26283.35 

The details of imports of defence equipment during the last three years and the current year, country-wise, are being compiled and will be laid on the Table of the House.

No targets are fixed for import of defence equipment, and there is no year-wise budget earmarked for the purpose, Defence equipment are procured from foreign vendors based on operational requirements indicated by the Armed Forces.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri K.N. Ramachandran in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
10-March, 2017 15:19 IST
*Recruitment in Armed Forces *

Recruitment rallies are conducted in different parts of the country to provide opportunity to youth from these areas to join the Armed Forces. Recruitment in the Armed Forces is a continuous process. Efforts are made to cover entire country including remote, border, tribal and hilly areas. 

Presently there is no proposal to open any new recruitment centre. 

For recruitment in Army, certain relaxations in physical and educational standards are available for candidates of tribal / hilly and other backward areas. In the case of Navy and Air Force, there is no provision for relaxation in educational standards. However, some relaxation in height is given to candidates from certain areas. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati Kamla Devi Paatle and Shri Harinarayan Rajbhar in Lok Sabha today.

*************

Ministry of Defence
10-March, 2017 15:16 IST
*Defence Start-Ups *

Government of India has launched ‘Start-up India’ initiative in January 2016, which aims at fostering entrepreneurship and promoting innovation by creating an ecosystem that is conducive for growth of start-ups. The data of start-ups recognized by Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion (DIPP), is maintained by ‘Start-up India’ and at present, there is no recognized start-up in the Defence sector. However, in order to encourage start-ups and give them an opportunity to contribute in the defence production, Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) and all Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs) have been mandated to follow the guidelines of Ministry of MSME regarding ‘Relaxation of norms for start-ups and Medium & Small Enterprises in public procurements on prior experience – prior turnover criteria’.

The Government has taken following actions to encourage culture of innovation in defence sector:-

(i) Under the new Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) 2016 promulgated in April 2016, the ‘Make’ Procedure has been simplified. The procedure provides for funding of 90% of development cost by the Government to Indian industry for design, develop and manufacture of defence equipment. Projects not exceeding development cost of Rs.10 crore (Government funded) and Rs.3 crore (industry funded) have been reserved for MSMEs under this procedure.

(ii) The Government has recently approved a Defence Innovation Fund (DIF) with initial funding by two DPSUs; Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). The fund aims at creation of ecosystem to foster innovation and technology development in Defence, by engaging R&D institutes / academia and industry including start-ups and provide them the funding to carry out innovative development which has the potential for future commercialization.

(iii) The Government has also launched a scheme of Technology Development Fund (TDF) which aims at funding the development of defence and dual use technologies that are currently not available with the Indian defence industry, or have not been developed so far, thus creating an ecosystem for enhancing cutting edge technology capability for Defence applications. The TDF scheme is implemented by Defence Research & Development Organization (DRDO) and provides for assistance in the form of grant to public and private industries for design and development of key defence technologies.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Om Birla in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
10-March, 2017 15:16 IST
*Chief of Defence Staff *

Creation of the post of Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) was recommended by Group of Ministers in 2001. A decision in this regard was to be taken after consultation with political parties. The consultation process however is not yet complete as all political parties have not responded. Subsequently, Naresh Chandra Task Force on National Security recommended creation of the post of Permanent Chairman Chief of Staff Committee in 2012. Both the proposals are simultaneously under consideration of the Government. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri Ravneet Singh in Lok Sabha today.

******

Ministry of Defence
10-March, 2017 15:14 IST
*Import of Defence Equipment *

Government is pursuing several measures to realize progressively higher levels of indigenization and self reliance in the defence sector. To this end, the Defence Procurement Procedure 2016 (DPP 2016) has provisions which accord higher priority to procurement from Indian vendors. Notwithstanding this, import of defence equipment may be necessitated to meet operational requirements and when indigenous equipment is not available.


The expenditure in respect of orders placed on foreign vendors for capital acquisitions during each of the last two years is as under:-


Year
Expenditure (Rs. in crore)

2014-15
24992.36

2015-16
22422.12

The countries from which defence equipment imports are being undertaken include Russia, USA, Israel, France and UK.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri C.S. Putta Raju in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
10-March, 2017 15:19 IST
Defence PSUs 

9 Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs) with 47 units in the country as per the following State / UT-wise details including Odisha:



Name of State / UT
Number of Units

Karnataka
15

Maharashtra
5

Uttar Pradesh
4

West Bengal
6

Telangana
5

Andhra Pradesh
3

Odisha
2

Uttarakhand
1

Tamil Nadu
1

Kerala
2

Jharkhand
1

Goa
1

Haryana
1

Total:
47

The details of Profit / loss incurred by these Defence PSUs are as under:

(Rs. in Crore)
Name of DPSU

2013-14
2014-15
2015-16
2016-17*


HAL (PBT)
3578
3173
3288
2335

BEL
932
1167
1358
755.88

BEML (PBT)
9.08
6.91
64.27
35

BDL (PBT)
508.59
614.19
850.26
582.45

GRSE (PBT)
187.23
76.02
247.11
89.00

MDL
397.61
491.59
637.82
404.36

MIDHANI
0.82
1.02
1.18
0.85

GSL
-61.09
78.24
61.89
82.00

HSL
-46.21
-202.84
19.00
40.00 

*Provisional, PBT : Profit Before Tax. 

HSL had been incurring losses till financial year 2014-15 and GSL had incurred onetime loss in financial year 2013-14. These two Shipyards have been nominated for high value orders resulting in improvement of their financial position. However, Ministry is also considering a financial restructuring proposal of Rs. 1209.81 Crore for improvement of HSL’s financial position.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati Pratyusha Rajeshwari Singh in Lok Sabha today.

*NAMPI/Ranjan*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...able-capital-fund-account/article17449297.ece

* Defence Ministry is forced to return money every year *
A major defence purchase often takes years to complete, but the budget allocation lapses at the end of the financial year. As a result, the Ministry of Defence is often forced to return money meant for capital acquisition.

To overcome this, the MoD has sent a proposal to the Ministry of Finance proposing the setting up of a ‘Non-lapsable Capital Fund Account’. The Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence notes in its latest report that the MoD proposal is with the Finance Ministry for its ‘in-principle’ approval.

*Review of stand*

The committee observed in its report, tabled in the Lok Sabha on Thursday, that it is “glad to note that the Ministry of Defence has now reviewed its stated position and has admitted that the utility of creation of a non-lapsable, rollover fund for capital cannot be completely negated as the same would help in eliminating the prevailing uncertainty in providing adequate funds for various defence capability development and infrastructure projects.”


The report noted that a proposal for obtaining ‘in-principle’ approval of the Finance Ministry on creation of the account has been sent on February 2 by the Defence Ministry after obtaining approval of the Defence Minister, and a “response from the Ministry of Finance is awaited.”

However, the Finance Ministry is still not in favour of creating a ‘Non-lapsable Defence Capital Fund Account’ to which the committee expressed its “disappointment” and pointed to the Non-lapsable Central Pool of Resources for the North Eastern region, which was constituted with the approval of Parliament in 1998-99.

*Ccomplicated process *

The committee observed that defence procurement and acquisition is a complicated process, involving long gestation periods and funds allocated for capital acquisition in a particular financial year are not necessarily consumed in that year and ultimately have to be surrendered by the Defence Ministry. The committee stated that it “would like the Ministry of Finance to look at the matter afresh” and work out the modalities for creation of the account.


----------



## RISING SUN

Britain, India will cooperate with each other to build aircraft carriers: British Navy Chief 
Admiral Sir Philip Jones, First Sea Lord of the British Navy, was in India on special invitation by the Indian Navy to attend the decommissioning of INS Viraat, the world’s longest serving warship. INS Viraat, which was recommissioned in the Indian Navy in 1987, had served in the British Royal Navy for 27 long years before being acquired by India. In her previous avatar as HMS Hermes, she had played an instrumental role during the 1982 Falklands War. In an exclusive conversation with The Sunday Guardian, Sir Philip recollected his memories about HMS Hermes, about his association with her as a young sailor, and about what India could do to preserve the heritage ship. He also talked about the deep naval association between India and Britain.

“I very much see this association between the two countries continuing. We are going to come back here for Exercise Konkan 17 (bilateral naval exercise between India and Britain). We will come back here in 2018 too. Both of us are building aircraft carriers at present, and we are to extend co-operation to each other in doing so. I see a bright future for the two of us,” Sir Philip told The Sunday Guardian.

He said he was particularly honoured and grateful for being invited for the decommissioning ceremony of INS Viraat. “So much attention has been given by the Indian Navy to Hermes. We feel really honoured to be here and to witness this. I am grateful to the Indian Navy for inviting us,” he said.

The construction of HMS Hermes began in 1944 during the Second World War. She was commissioned in the British Royal Navy in 1959. She retired from her service in 1984. But before the British Navy decommissioned her, Indian Navy brought her. She was mothballed when the Indian Navy acquired her. She was recommissioned in Indian Navy in 1987 as INS Viraat. Since then, she served Indian Navy till 6 March 2017, when she was decommissioned in the presence of almost 2,000 Naval personnel. INS Viraat holds the world record for being the longest serving warship.

Asked about his association with Hermes, Admiral Sir Philip Jones said that two incidents stood out in his mind. “In 1982, Hermes was the flagship vessel during the Falklands War. I was on-board the assault ship HMS Fearless. There is a strong sense of affinity among all the veterans who have served in the Falklands War. At that time, HMS Hermes provided vital support and cover to our other ships,” he said.

“Later, I was the navigator of a war navy vessel. I was stationed on-board a Plymouth-based frigate. I remember when I was on-board that frigate, HMS Hermes was going to India. It was a great moment to see her. We hoped she had a great life ahead,” he said.

Asked what future he wished for such a heritage ship, he said, “Maintaining a warship of this size is always a difficult proposition. World-over, people have come ahead to preserve such a heritage. If it can be done viably, it will be good.”

Asked about Britain’s past experience after the decommissioning of her huge warships, he said, “Warships are difficult and expensive to maintain as museums. We had decommissioned three Invincible Class carriers in the recent past. One was decommissioned in 2005, other in 2010, and the third one in 2014. Many people came ahead. They thought that such illustrious ships must be preserved. There was a huge campaign in our country. But ultimately, no one could come up with a viable plan, enough money and confidence. We also could not convince the environmentalists that the ships can be preserved without causing environmental damage. Ultimately, maintaining a ship takes a lot of money and hard work. She has to be dry-docked regularly. Till now, I have seen such huge warships being preserved in the US and China. Three have been preserved in the US, and one in China. They have been turned into a museum.”

http://www.sundayguardianlive.com/n...er-build-aircraft-carriers-british-navy-chief


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
15-March, 2017 19:56 IST
*Boost to Education: Cabinet approves setting up of 50 new KendriyaVidyalayasin the country under Civil / Defence Sector *

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs,chaired by the Prime Minister ShriNarendra Modihas approved the proposal for opening of 50 new KendriyaVidyalayas (KVs) under Civil / Defence Sector in the country keeping in view the high demand for these schools for their quality of education and excellent results. 

The total project cost based on KendriyaVidyalayaSangathan (KVS) norms for the proposed 50 new KVs is Rs.1160 crore. 

New KVs will be opened from classes I to V for which 650 regular posts shall be created in all 50 KendriyaVidyalayas. The school grows every year with addition of one more higher class and, when the school grows upto class XII and becomes a full fledged school with two sections in each class, there shall be a requirement of about 4000 regular posts of various categories i.e., about 2900 teaching posts and about 1100 non-teaching posts. These new KVs when fully functional will provide quality education to approximately 50,000 students in addition to the approximately 12 lakh students already studying in present KVs. 

The new KVs will address the educational needs of eligible students with high quality standards and will play a role of pace-setting educational institutions in the districts concerned. 

*Background:*

The main objective of KVS is to cater to the educational needs of children of transferable Central Government employees including Defence and Para-military personnel by providing a common programme of education. There are at present 1142 functional KendriyaVidyalayas under the KVS including three abroad at Moscow, Kathmandu and Tehran. 

The KendriyaVidyalayas are considered as model schools in the country in terms of physical infrastructure, teaching resources, curriculum and academic performance. KendriyaVidyalayas as pace setting schools have consistently turned out excellent academic performance as is evident from the Board Results of Class X and XII exams conducted by the Central Board of Secondary Education (CBSE). 

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Indian-bult INS Khanderi . The Defence Ministry is now focussing on indigenisation. | Photo Credit: Prashant Nakwe

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/uncertainty-in-south-block/article17463471.ece

* Officials say Parrikar’s exit could not have come at a worse time for Ministry *

Uncertainty looms over South Block with Manohar Parrikar leaving charge of the Defence Minister. His exit could not have come at a worse time for the Ministry, several officials said.

Mr. Parrikar’s sudden departure has put the brakes on several major initiatives to overhaul defence procurement, indigenisation, civil-military relations and so on.

“Continuity is required in the Defence Ministry, especially when projects have a long gestation period. So unless they are pushed continuously, the time lag will keep increasing and the process of indigenisation will keep getting delayed,” the former Chief of the Army Staff Deepak Kapoor told _The Hindu_.

He cautioned that delays were “detrimental to national security”.

Among the top priorities is the policy on the strategic partnership model, part of the Defence Procurement Procedure, which will spell out guidelines for tie-ups between foreign manufacturers and the private sector in high technology areas to build military hardware in India.

Officials said that the policy, after much deliberations and delays, was ready and was expected to be released after the elections. But a question mark hangs on it now.


*Not an add-on*
Defence is too important to be handled as an add-on, especially by the Finance Minister, said Air Vice-Marshal Manmohan Bahadur (Retd), Distinguished Fellow at the Centre for Air Power Studies.

“Major decisions are required which are in the final stages such as strategic partnerships, procurements and anomalies in the Seventh Pay Commission. They will now get delayed,” he said.


*Pay revision*
The other major issue is implementation of the Seventh Pay commission for the services, which was already done for their civilian counterparts.

The issue is being looked into by the anomalies committee and there is growing resentment among the services over the delay.

He said these issues had to be sorted out quickly, which was best done with a full-fledged Defence Minister.

Beyond procurements and the implementation of the pay commission proposals, Mr. Parrikar had spent considerable time and effort on issues such as reorganising the military to make it lean and lethal and the appointment of a Chief of the Defence Staff.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 18:07 IST
*Defence Manufacturing Units *

There are 141 defence manufacturing units functioning in the country, both in public and private sector. Approximately 65.62% of procurement needs of Army, Air Force and Navy for the year 2015-16 have been met through indigenous sources.

The total value of production of DPSUs and Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) for the year 2015-16 is Rs. 52,968 crore. The data on the quantum of production by Indian private defence companies is not maintained.

So far 36 FDI proposals / joint ventures have been approved in defence sector for manufacture of various defence equipments. Out of these 36, 32 approvals are for Indian Private Companies and 04 approvals are for DPSUs. Of these 32, 04 have 49% FDI and remaining 28 have FDI less than 49%. Of the 04 proposals approved for DPSUs, 01 has 50% FDI and the other 03 have 26% FDI.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Manshankar Ninama and others Sawant in Lok Sabha today.

*********

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 18:05 IST
*Defence Modernization Projects *

Government has taken measures to ensure the modernisation of Indian Defence Forces, to keep the Forces in a state of readiness to meet various operational and security challenges. This is achieved by inducting new equipment, technologically upgrading existing equipment and systems, training etc. The above referred modernisation projects are progressed as per approved Services Capital Acquisition Plan and Annual Acquisition Plans in terms of extant Defence Procurement Procedure.

During the last two years, 108 contracts involving Rs.112736.81 crore have been signed with Indian and foreign vendors for procurement of various equipment including aircraft, helicopters, missiles, frigates and radars. Government regularly monitors progress of ongoing procurement projects so as to ensure that these are concluded expeditiously.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Dinesh Trivedi in Lok Sabha today.

************

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 18:00 IST
*Strategic Partnership in Defence Sector *

A Committee of Experts headed by Shri Dhirendra Singh had made recommendations to the Government on ‘Strategic Partnership Model’ for creating capacity in the private sector on a long-term basis. Based on these recommendations, the V.K. Aatre Task Force was constituted to lay down criteria for selection of Strategic Partners for various platforms from the Private Sector. The Task Force has submitted its Report which is under consideration of the Government. 

Meanwhile, capital acquisitions are being undertaken as per the extant defence procurement procedures, which are aligned to the Make in India initiative of Government. In the last 2 financial years and the current year, 134 capital procurement proposals have been accorded AoNs, of which 96 cases will involve contracts with Indian vendors. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati Ranjeet Ranjan in Lok Sabha today.

************

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 17:58 IST
*Modernization of Armed Forces *

the details of budget estimates, revised estimates, actual expenditure and underutilization of funds on modernization of armed forces during the last three years are as follows:-

(Rs. in crore )
Year
Budget Estimates
Revised Estimates
Actual Expenditure
Savings

2013-14
73,444.59
66,406.41
66,850.30
--

2014-15
75,148.03
66,151.73
65,862.38
289.35

2015-16
77,406.69
65,400.00
62,235.54
3,164.46

No amount remained unspent during year 2013-14, while only a minor sum of ` 289.35 crore remained unspent during 2014-15 as a cumulative effect of small savings under various heads of account. During 2015-16 savings have occurred due to various reasons including slow progress in UAV Heron contracts/ major shipbuilding contracts, slow progress of strategic forces command and signal intelligence projects, non conclusion of submarine projects etc. 

The details related to the percentage of funds allocated for modernization of armed forces spent on buying indigenous equipment are as follows: 

(Rs. in crore )
Year
Actual
Amount spent on buying of indigenous equipment
Percentage

2013-14
66,850.30
31,768.19
47.53%

2014-15
65,582.34
40,589.98
61.89%

2015-16
61,761.80
39,339.68
63.70%

Modernization of Armed Forces is a continuous process based on threat perceptions, operational challenges and technological changes to keep the Armed Forces in a state of readiness to meet various security challenges. This is achieved through induction of new equipment and technological upgradation of capabilities. The equipment and capabilities to be acquired for the Armed Forces are identified through a comprehensive planning process and after deliberations at various levels.

Government is pursuing several measures to realize progressively higher levels of indigenization and self- reliance in defence sector. To this end, the Defence Procurement Procedure 2016 (DPP 2016) has provisions which accord higher priority to procurement from Indian vendors. Notwithstanding this, import of defence equipment may be necessitated to meet operational requirements and when indigenous equipment is not available. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Kesineni Nani in Lok Sabha today.

************

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 17:46 IST
*Armed Forces Tribunal *

Fifteen posts of Members (Judicial and Administrative) are vacant. Apart from this, 217 posts of Group ‘A’, ‘B’ and ‘C’ employees are also vacant in various Benches of the Armed Forces Tribunal (AFT). The filling up of vacancies is a continuous process which involves various Government agencies and strict adherence to laid down procedures. Also, sometimes the non-acceptance of offer of appointment by the selected candidate(s) also delays the process of filling up of vacancies.


There are eleven Benches of Armed Forces Tribunal and seventeen courts working under those Benches. The Benches where vacancies remain unfilled are made functional by transferring Members from other Benches and by holding Circuit Benches from time to time. Besides, action for filling up of the vacancies of the Armed Forces Tribunal is a continuous process. The Ministry has taken action for filling up of existing vacancies and also the anticipated vacancies upto 30.06.2017. As regards, post of Group ‘A’, ‘B’ and ‘C’ employees, the Principal Bench of the Armed Forces Tribunal takes action to fill up the same as and when they fall vacant by circulating / advertising the vacancies in Newspaper / uploading on websites of the Armed Forces Tribunal.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply toShrimati K. Maragathamin Lok Sabha today.

*************

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 17:44 IST
*Cross Border Attacks *

Government had constituted a four member committee under the chairmanship of Lt. Gen. Philip Campose, a former Vice Chief of Army Staff with Major Gen. Vijay Singh, Rear Admiral MukulAsthana and Air Vice Marshal D.S. Rawat as members to inter alia examine the existing Standing Operating Procedure for security of all Armed Forces establishments; to suggest a model format for security audit of armed forces establishments; to recommend short and long term measures including introduction of technological solutions and other reforms in the present system of security of armed forces establishments.

The recommendations of the Committee include inter alia installation of technology based security infrastructure, positioning of well trained, armed and equipped ‘Quick Reaction Teams’ (QRTs) at high threat / high priority military bases, conduct of periodic security audits etc.

Based on the recommendations of the Committee and after consultation with Services Headquarters, Guidelines for Security of Defence Installations have been issued to Services Headquarters.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to ShriSunil Kumar Mondalin Lok Sabha today.
********

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 17:51 IST
*Defence Land * 

Defence lands to the extent of approximately 10220 acres are, presently under encroachment by various agencies of Central and State Government/PSUs, slums and other private persons. In a case of land grabbing at Lohegaon, Pune, which came to the light of the Ministry, revenue records were got corrected and the case was handed over to CBI. No further specific cases of encroachment of Defence land by private builders and land mafia have been reported by the Services, Directorate General of Defence Estates and other Defence Organizations. 

A Writ Petition(Civil) No. 19 of 2016 has been filed in Hon’ble Supreme Court by Shri S.N. Bhardwaj Advocate with the prayer seeking direction to Union Government, inter-alia, on creation of a ‘single unified authority’ to look into management and protection of defence lands. Hon`ble Supreme Court has issued notice in the matter. 

The extent of Defence land as on 31/03/2013 was 11456 acre, which has been reduced to 10220 acre at present. 

Further, Detection, prevention and removal of encroachments is an ongoing process. While old encroachments are being removed gradually, due efforts are being made not to allow new encroachments and to take prompt action against such cases. 

Following steps have been taken to remove encroachments from Defence land: 

• Defence land records management system has been strengthened by computerization of defence land records held by Defence Estates Officers and Cantonment Boards. 

• Court cases are being pursued to evict encroachers. 

• Close liaison is being maintained with revenue and civil police authorities to detect attempt to encroach upon the defence land by encroachers. 

• State authorities are approached for removal of encroachers. 

• Defence lands located in isolated locations are fenced and regular patrolling is being carried out to safeguard the land from encroachers and unauthorized construction. 

• Verification of Defence land is being carried out regularly through Board of Officers, with the representatives of Defence Estates Officers and Land Revenue Authorities. 

• Eviction notices are issued from time to time as per due process of law under the provisions of PPE Act,1971. 

There is no proposal to allot defence land to common public. Certain Defence lands which appear to be lying vacant/ unused are meant for use by Military Establishments for purposes such as training, mobilization practice, sports, parade, Construction of Key Location Plans (KLP) and Married Accommodation etc. However, whenever defence land is required for public utility or infrastructure development projects, MoD allots such land to the concerned Central or State Govt. authorities provided strategic and security interests are not adversely affected. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Ram Charan Bohra and others in Lok Sabha today.

*************

Ministry of Defence17-March, 2017 17:50 IST
Indigenisation of Defence Equipment 

The Defence Production Policy promulgated by the Government, aims at achieving substantive self-reliance in the design, development and production of equipment, weapon systems, platforms required for defence in as early a time frame as possible, creating conditions conducive for private industry to play an active role in this endeavour; enhancing potential of SMEs in indigenisation and broadening the defence R&D base of the country.

In pursuance of the aforesaid Policy and ‘Make in India’ initiative of the Government, the steps taken by the Government, _inter-alia_ include:-



· In order to promote indigenous design and development of defence equipment, a new category of procurement ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM (Indigenously designed, developed and manufactured) )’ has been introduced in Defence Procurement Procedure-2016 and the same has been accorded top most priority for procurement of capital equipment. The ‘Make’ Procedure has been simplified with provisions for funding of 90 % of development cost by the Government to Indian industry for design, develop and manufacture of defence equipment.

· FDI Policy has been revised and under the revised policy, FDIupto 49% is allowed through automatic route and beyond 49% under Government approval route wherever it is likely to result in access to modern technology or for other reasons to be recorded.

· Industrial licensing regime for Indian manufacturers has been liberalised and most of the components/ parts/ sub-systems have been taken out from the list of defence products requiring Industrial Licence. This has reduced entry barriers for new entrants in this sector, particularly SMEs. The initial validity of Industrial Licence has been increased from 3 years to 15 years with a provision to further extend it by 3 years on a case to case basis.

· Issues related to level-playing field between Indian & foreign manufacturers, and between public sector & private sector have also been addressed. These include Exchange Rate Variation (ERV) protection for all Indian vendors, removing anomalies in customs/ excise duty etc.

· Offset guidelines have been made flexible by allowing change of Indian Offset Partners (IOPs) and offset components, even in signed contracts. Foreign Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) are now not required to indicate the details of IOPs and products at the time of signing of contracts. Services as an avenue of offset have been re-instated.

· The process for export clearance has been streamlined and made transparent & online. 

During the year 2015-16 and 2016-17 (upto February 2017), 37 contracts have been signed with foreign vendors of various countries for capital procurement of defence equipment such as rockets, radars, artillery guns, helicopters, aircrafts, missiles, ammunition and simulators. The country-wise number of contracts signed is given below:



Sr. No
Country of foreign vendor
Number of contracts signed

1
USA
9

2
Israel
7

3
UK
5

4
Russia
4

5
Germany
3

6
Sweden
3

7
France
2

8
Others
4


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply toDr. Manoj RajoriainLok Sabha today.

***********

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 17:48 IST
*Purchase of Defence Equipment *

Government is pursuing initiatives to achieve higher levels of indigenisation and self-reliance in the defence sector by harnessing the capabilities of the public and private sector industries in the country. These measures include according priority and preference to procurement from Indian vendors and liberalization of the licensing regime.
During the last three financial years, 94 contracts involving Rs. 82,979.70 crore have been signed with Indian vendors for capital procurement of defence equipment.


During the same period, 56 contracts involving Rs. 53, 684.32 Crore have been signed with foreign vendors for capital procurement of defence equipment.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply toShrimatiP.K. Sreemathiteacherin Lok Sabha today.

**********

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 17:47 IST
*Medical Facilities to personnel of Armed Forces *

All kinds of medical facilities such as primary medical healthcare, specialist medical care and super specialists medical care are provided to armed forces personnel including ex-servicemen and their dependents.


At present, treatment facilities through Ayurvedic and Unani system of medicine are not available in the Armed Forces Medical Services (AFMS) hospitals for the reasons that the structure of AFMS revolves on combat medical and surgical requirements and the basic ethos of keeping the service personnel fighting fit at all times.


However, it has been decided to open two AYUSH lifestyle centres – one at Army Hospital (Research & Referral), Delhi and another at Air Force Hospital, Hindon on trial basis.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply toDr. A. Sampathin Lok Sabha today.

*********

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 17:54 IST
*Canteen Stores Department *

There are 35 CSD store depots across the country. Details are enclosed as under:-

State/UT-wise list of CSD Depots in the country

Sl. No.

State

CSD Depots


1) 

Uttar Pradesh

Lucknow Depot

Meerut Depot

Agra Depot

Bareilly Depot

2) 

Uttaranchal

Dehradun Depot

3) 

Madhya Pradesh

Jabalpur Depot

4) 

West Bengal

Kolkata Depot

Baghdogra Depot

5) 

Nagaland

Dimapur Depot

6) 

Assam

Narangi Depot

Masimpur Depot

Misamari Depot

7) 

Jharkhand

Ramgarh Depot

8) 

Gujarat

Ahmedabad Depot

9) 

Haryana

Hisar Depot

Ambala Depot

10) 

Rajasthan

Bikaner Depot

Jaipur Depot

11) 

Delhi

Delhi Depot

12) 

Jammu & Kashmir

BD Bari Depot

Srinagar Depot

Leh Depot

Udhampur Depot

13) 

Punjab

Pathankot Depot

Jalandhar Depot

Bhatinda Depot

14) 

Karnataka

Bangalore Depot

15) 

Tamil Nadu

Chennai Depot

16) 

Kerala

Kochi Depot

17) 

Maharashtra

Khadki Depot

Mumbai Base Depot

Mumbai Area Depot

18) 

Andaman & Nicobar

Port Blair Depot

19) 

Andhra Pradesh

Secunderabad Depot

Visakhapatnam Depot

The number of primary card holders of CSD are 50,89,856 and 5744 products are enlisted in CSD. The turnover and profit earned by CSD during last three years and future target is as under:

F.Y.

Turnover (in Crore)

Profit (in Crore)


2013-14

12202.35

177.94

2014-15

13709.32

235.69

2015-16

15781.73

230.32

2016-17 (Target)

16400

250

2017-18 (Target)

18000

280

Presently, there are proposals for opening new CSD Depots at Raipur, Jodhpur and in Sikkim and Manipur. All existing 35 depots are operating on cashless basis.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to ShriVenkateshBabu TG in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## RISING SUN

http://idrw.org/kalyani-group-developed-small-jet-engine-ready-for-first-trials/


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
20-March, 2017 20:06 IST
President of India presents Gallantry Awards 


The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presented Gallantry Awards and Distinguished Service Decorations today (March 20, 2017) at a Defence Investiture Ceremony held at Rashtrapati Bhavan.


Among the dignitaries present on the occasion were the Vice-President of India, Prime Minister of India and Union Minister for Defence. 



***
http://pibphoto.nic.in/documents/rlink/2017/mar/p201732004.pdf


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/pres...ike-heroes-with-gallantry-awards_1988493.html

New Delhi: Major Rohit Suri of the Parachute Regiment was conferred the second highest peacetime gallantry award Kirti Chakra by President Pranab Mukherjee here on Monday for successfully leading the army team that carried out cross-border surgical strike last year.


Suri, who was the mission leader of the team which was tasked to carry out the operation against the hideouts of the terrorists across the border, ensured the execution of the task by "his exemplary leadership and courage beyond the call of duty" and eliminated four terrorists in close-quarter combat, an official release said.

Member of the same team, Naib Subedar Vijay Kumar of the Parachute Regiment was presented the Shaurya Chakra for gunning down two terrorists.

Corporal Gursevak Singh of the Indian Air Force (Security), who was killed while fighting terrorists at the Pathankot air base in January last year, was posthumously conferred the Shaurya Chakra.

The Gallantry Awards and Distinguished Service Decorations were presented by the President at a Defence Investiture Ceremony held at Rashtrapati Bhavan in the presence of Vice President Hamid Ansari, Prime Minister Narendra Modi and Union Finance and Defence Minister Arun Jaitley.

The President awarded 13 Shaurya Chakras, which include six posthumous awards.

Posthumous winners of the third highest peacetime gallantry award are: Ashu Singh, a Chief Mechanical Engineer who died while trying to control a fire onboard aircraft carrier INS Viraat last year; Naik Shinde Shankar Chandrabhan who died in an operation against terrorists in Kupwara; Captain Tushar Mahajan, Lance Naik Om Prakash and Captain Pawan Kumar who died fighting terrorists hiding in a Pampore building in February 2016.

The President also presented 22 Ati Vishisht Seva Medals, one Bar to Ati Vishisht Seva Medal, three Uttam Yuddh Seva Medals and 15 Param Vishisht Seva Medals.

Param Vishisht Seva Medal winners included Lt. Gen. Praveen Bakshi, head of Eastern Command of the Indian Army, and Lt Gen Manoj Kumar Unni, Director General Armed Forces Medical Services.

The surgical strikes on terrorist launchpads across the Line of Control were conducted in September last year following a militant attack on an Indian Army camp in Uri district of Jammu and Kashmir that left 19 jawans dead.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-March, 2017 14:36 IST
*Justification for Deployment of Sahayaks / Buddies *

The Indian Navy and the Indian Air Force do not have the system of Sahayaks. In the Indian Army, a Sahayak has clearly defined military duties and forms an integral part of the organization structure of a unit and has specific functions during war and peace. During operations in the field areas, he and the Officer / JCO act as buddies in arms. One covers the movement of the other buddy and protects him in operations where support has to be total, whether mental or physical or moral.

A Sahayak, in addition to his normal soldier’s tasks, provides essential support to officers / JCOs both in peace and war, which enables them to fully attend to their assigned duties. The buddy also provides an alternate contact with the troops, whereby the officer is made aware of grass root issues, albeit through informal means.

The rapport between officers and the buddies has led to enhancement of the spirit-de-corps in a unit, which is vital during war and peace. As such, this is not expected to have any adverse impact on their morale. Notwithstanding this, exhaustive instructions have been issued from time to time stressing upon the need to ensure that under no circumstances Sahayaks, being combatant soldiers, are employed on menial tasks, which are not in conformity with the dignity and self respect of a soldier.

As already mentioned above, buddies are combatant soldiers and form part of the Army and perform operational tasks as well. Thus, there is no additional cost to Government exchequer.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Sanjiv Kumar in Rajya Sabha today.

*************

Ministry of Defence
21-March, 2017 14:36 IST
*Resolution of Anomalies in the 6th CPC Report *

Recommendations of the Sixth Central Pay Commission (CPC) and several improvements made thereon by the Government have been largely well received by the armed forces personnel including ex-servicemen. Some issues regarding service conditions, pay, pension and allowances, including demand for non-functional upgradation, were subsequently received, which were examined by the Government on case to case basis. 

Some of the pay concerns of armed forces personnel were also examined by a committee constituted under the chairmanship of Shri Pranab Mukherjee, the then Minister of External Affairs. The committee’s recommendation on placement of Lt Cols / equiv in Pay Band IV was accepted and implemented by the Government. 

Thereafter, a committee was constituted under the chairmanship of the Cabinet Secretary in 2012, to examine certain pay and pension issues of armed forces personnel. All the recommendations of Cabinet Secretary Committee related to ex-servicemen were implemented. The Committee’s recommendations on pay related issues were referred to the 7th CPC. 

The improvement of service conditions, pay, allowances and retirement benefits of armed forces personnel is a continuous process, which is examined in consultation with various stakeholders, and on case to case basis. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Rajeev Chandra Sekhar in Rajya Sabha today.

************

Ministry of Defence
21-March, 2017 14:33 IST
*Audit of food served at Defence Canteens *

Defence Canteen, commonly referred as CSD Canteen are entrusted with providing consumer goods and other household articles to the personnel of Defence Services and other entitled categories. However, food served to defence personnel is not through these Defence Canteens. Ration for the food to defence personnel is provided by Supply and Transport Directorate of Army. 

A study on quality of ration in Armed Forces was carried out during 2014-15 by Defence Institute of Psysiology and Allied Sciences (DIPAS). The study report has brought out that out of the 53203 number of troops examined, most have found quality of rations to be good and above. Multilevel routine feedback mechanism exists at stations and formation level in respect of ration quality to ensure troops satisfaction. The feedback on quality of ration and suggestions thereon is analysed and perused at the level of Chief of Army Staff. The feedback in last three years has been excellent with no complaints on quality of rations. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Tiruchi Siva in Rajya Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
21-March, 2017 14:30 IST
*Disability Pension for Soldiers *

The 7th Central Pay Commission (CPC) recommended the following on disability pension:-
The Commission is of the considered view that the regime implemented post 6th CPC needs to be discontinued, and recommended return to the slab based system. The slab rates for disability element for 100 percent disability would be as follows:



*Ranks
Levels
Rate per month (INR)*
Service Officers

Honorary Commissioned Officers
10 and above 
27000


Subedar Majors / Equivalents 
Subedar / Equivalents
Naib Subedar / Equivalents

6 to 9 
17000

Havildar / Equivalents
Naik / Equivalents
Sepoy / Equivalents

5 and below
12000


The above recommendation has been accepted and Resolution dated 30.09.2016 issued accordingly.
The 6th CPC dispensation of the calculation of disability element on percentage basis, however, continues for civil side which has resulted in an anomalous situation. The issue has accordingly been referred to the Anomaly Committee. The disability element which was being paid as on 31.12.2015 will, however continue to be paid till decision on the recommendations of Anomaly Committee is taken by the Government.
This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Husain Dalwai in Rajya Sabha today.






Ministry of Home Affairs
21-March, 2017 16:44 IST
*Pension to retired personnel *

There are demands from the in service and retired Central Armed Police Forces (CAPFs) and Assam Rifles (AR) personnel for extending One Rank One Pension (OROP). CAPF & AR personnel retire only on attaining the age of 57/60 years and they are entitled for pension and other pensionary benefits as per Central Civil Services (Pension) Rules, 1972. These rules are different from the pension rules applicable to Ex-Servicemen. Further CAPF & AR personnel, who are appointed on or after 01/01/2004 are covered under New Pension System (NPS).

The Government has taken several steps for the Central Armed Police Forces (CAPFs) personnel including Next of Kin (NoK) of CAPFs personnel who lay down their lives for the country. Following benefits, inter alia, are given to Central Armed Police Forces (CAPFs) personnel including the Next of Kin (NoK) of those who lay down their lives for the country:-

(i) Ex-gratia lump-sum compensation @ Rs.35 lacs for death on active duty and @Rs. 25 lakhs for death on duty, as the case may be, is entitled to the Next of Kin of the deceased personnel. 

(ii) The NoK of the deceased is entitled to get Liberalized Family Pension (i.e. last pay drawn) under Central Civil Service (Extra Ordinary Pension) Rules, 1939 and other pensionary benefits as admissible.

(iii) 5% vacancies are reserved in Group “C” & “D” for compassionate appointments for NoK of the deceased personnel.

(iv) Under the Prime Minister Scholarship Scheme, amount @ Rs.2250/- pm for girls and Rs.2000/- pm for boys is being released to the wards of serving/retired CAPFs personnel. Prime Minister Scholarship is admissible to 1000 girls and 1000 boys. 

(v) There is a reservation of 15 MBBS and 02 BDS seats for the wards of CAPFs personnel in the seats of Central Government for these courses. 

(vi) Central Police Canteens at various locations in the country have been functioning.

(vii) A Welfare and Rehabilitation Board has been established for the welfare and rehabilitation of CAPFs personnel and their families including differently abled personnel.


This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju in a written reply to question by Shri Kamal Nath and Shri Jyotiraditya M. Scindia in the Lok Sabha today.



****


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...litary-hardware-from-foreign-vendors-4579526/

By: PTI | New Delhi | Updated: March 21, 2017 9:12 pm 

A total of Rs 82,496 crore was spent on buying military hardware and weapon systems from foreign vendors in the last three financial years. Replying to a question in Rajya Sabha, Minister of State for Defence, Subhash Bhamre, said the value of contracts signed with defence public sector undertakings between 2013-14 and 2015-16 was Rs 70,228 crore. He said government has taken a series of initiatives to achieve higher levels of indigenisation in the defence sector.

Bhamre said Rs 35,082 crore was spent on capital acquisition from foreign vendors in 2013-14, Rs 24,992 crore in 2014-15 and Rs 22,422 crore in 2015-16. “A total of 342 licenses have been issued to 205 Indian companies for manufacture of defence items,” he said. Though defence exports are covered under the Export and Import (EXIM) Policy issued by Directorate General of Foreign Trade (DGFT), he said Ministry of Defence has formulated a separate Defence Export Strategy to give a fillip to defence exports.

Asked about number of women officers in the armed forces, Bhamre said the Army has a total of 1,528 women officers, Navy has 469 and their strength in the IAF is 1,581. The number of women in medical services is 1,288 and 4094 in nursing services. He said six complaints of harassment and discrimination were received from women officers in the Army between 2014 and 2016 while three compaints were received by Navy in the last eight years and two by IAF in the last two years.

To a separate question, the Minister said 58 defence personnel died between 2014 and 2016 due to natural calamities. Replying to another query, he said the government has set up a three-member committee of officers to look into “equivalence between service officers and armed forces headquarters civil service officers.” The Committee is likely to submit its findings by March 31.

On a question on INS Virat which was decommissioned on March 6, Bhamre said a proposal for converting it to an aircraft museum on commercial basis was sent to the Defence Ministry by the Andhra Pradesh government last year. He said the Andhra government had requested 50 per cent equity participation of Defence Ministry in their proposed Special Purpose Vehicle (SPV) for the museum. The proposal was not accepted by the Ministry.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
22-March, 2017 15:30 IST
*Steps to increase efficiency of FSLs *

The Central Forensic Science Laboratories (CFSLs) maintain the repository of cases pending with them. All efforts are being made to optimally utilize the resources of CFSLs after suitable prioritization of cases for proper reporting on due time. In order to increase the efficiency of CFSLs, Government has established three new CFSLs at Bhopal, Guwahati and Pune and upgraded the existing three CFSLs at Chandigarh, Hyderabad and Kolkata at a total project cost of Rs.279.90 crores. In addition, Government has sanctioned 48 new posts and 39 contractual posts of scientific personnel in the CFSLs.

This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gagaram Ahir in a written reply to question by Shri Rajeev Chandrasekhar in the Rajya Sabha today.




****


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ms-proposal/story-kiCT2DE958MhulJPRM8pGP.html

Union finance minister Arun Jaitley, who got the additional charge of the defence ministry a week ago, has given the green light to widespread military reforms.

The reforms are based on a report by the Lt General (retired) DB Shekatkar committee, which made recommendations on enhancing the combat potential of India’s three armed forces, rationalising the defence budget, and improving the teeth-to-tail ratio.

The committee set up by then defence minister Manohar Parrikar in 2015 submitted its report on December 21 last year.

Sources at the defence ministry headquarters in South Block said Jaitley reviewed on March 18 a presentation on a new strategic partner policy, plans to create a chief of defence staff (CDS) post, and restructuring of higher defence structures along with the Shekatkar committee report.

Two days later, he approved about 90 key recommendations of the Shekatkar committee.

*“The Shekatkar committee had apparently exceeded its brief with some 200 recommendations. The defence ministry whittled it down to 120, of which some 90 were approved by Jaitley. The ministry expects all the proposals to be implemented in the next two years,” a senior official said.*

Defence secretary G Mohan Kumar has written to the three services headquarters to implement the proposals.

The ball park figure of Rs 25,000 crore is expected to be saved if the committee’s proposals for rebalancing military expenditure are implemented.

The panel wants the military to move out of non-core areas such as the National Cadet Corps (NCC), remove duplicity among the three services, and make institutions such as the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) and ordnance factory boards more accountable through project audits and by shelving outdated concepts.

*“For instance, an entire Signals unit was tasked to listen to radio broadcasts from the 1962 war. This unit will be disbanded with the troopers redeployed into other tasks. The recommendations are not aimed at cutting jobs but making the military lean and thin,” the official said.*

The Narendra Modi government is expected to clear soon the creation of a CDS post and the strategic partner policy, which will boost the “Make in India” campaign in the defence sector.

A major recommendation is that the defence budget should be 2.5% to 3% of the GDP. The committee called for redefining the revenue and capital heads in the budget.

In broad terms, revenue means money required to maintain the military, while capital is spent on acquisition and modernisation.

The army, with 1.3 million personnel, could get the major chunk of the budget — above navy that has around 55,000 men and women, and the air force, which employs around 150,000.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-March, 2017 15:09 IST
*Re-Employment of Ex-Servicemen *

As per Department of Personnel & Training’s OM No. 36034/27/84-Estt(SCT), dated 2.5.1985, on an Ex-servicemen joining the Government job on civil side after availing of the benefits given to him as an Ex-servicemen for his re-employment, his Ex-servicemen status for the purpose of re-employment in Government would cease. As per DOP&T OM No. 36034/6/90-Estt(SCT), dated 10.10.1994, an ex-servicemen already secured regular employment under the Central Government in a civil post would be permitted the benefits of age relaxation as admissible for ex-servicemen for securing another appointment in any higher post or service under the Central Government. However, such candidates will not be eligible for benefits of reservation, if any, for ex-servicemen in Central Government jobs.


As per DOP&T’s OM No. 36034/1/2014-Estt(Res), dated 14.8.2014 if an ex-serviceman applies for various vacancies before joining any civil employment, he / she can avail of the benefit of reservation as ex-servicemen for any subsequent employment. However, to avail of this benefit, an ex-serviceman as soon as he / she joins any civil employment, should give self-declaration / undertaking to the concerned employer about the date-wise details of application for various vacancies for which he / she had applied for before joining the initial civil employment. This benefit would be available only in respect of vacancies which are filled on direct recruitment and wherever reservation is applicable to the ex-servicemen.


In addition to above, a proposal has been referred to DOP&T to the effect that an Ex-servicemen be allowed the benefit of reservation for second time and even thereafter in subsequent recruitments for civil employment, if the vacancies, which are to be filled on the basis of direct recruitment and where reservation is applicable to Ex-servicemen, has not been filled up with by those Ex-servicemen, who are getting / claiming benefit of reservation for the first time.


The details of reservation available to Ex-servicemen is as under:


(I) In Central Government Ministries / Departments:


(i) 10% Direct recruitment posts upto the level of Assistant Commandant in Central Para Military Forces.
(ii) 10% Direct recruitment posts in Group ‘C’.
(iii) 20% Direct recruitment posts in Group ‘D’.


(II) In Central Public Sector Enterprise:


(i) 14.5% in Group ‘C’ Posts.
(ii) 24.5% in Group ‘D’ Posts.


(III) Nationalised Bank:


(i) 14.5% in Group ‘C’ Posts.
(ii) 24.5% in Group ‘D’ Posts.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri PC Mohan in Lok Sabha today.


****************

Ministry of Defence31-March, 2017 15:08 IST
Shortage of Officers and Soldiers in Defence Forces 

The details of shortage of personnel in the three wings of the defence forces are as under:

Army
Officers* (As on1.7.2016)
8370

Other Ranks (As on 1.7.2016)
35174

Navy

Officers*(As on 30.9.2016)
1332
Sailors (As on 30.9.2016)
10982

Air Force
Officers*(As on1.8.2016)
29
Airmen(As on 1.11.2016) 
9841
*excluding medical and dental branches.

Force accretion of Armed Forces is an ongoing process dictated primarily by capabilities to be achieved and threat perception. Accordingly, Government has sanctioned a number of proposals for accretion of manpower in the recent years.

A number of measures have also been taken to meet the shortage of manpower in the Armed Forces including by sustained image projection, publicity campaign to create awareness among the youth on the advantages of taking up a challenging and satisfying career, as also by augmenting the training infrastructure of the Armed Forces.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri M Raja Mohan Reddy in Lok Sabha today.

****************

Ministry of Defence
31-March, 2017 15:07 IST
*Defence Start-Ups *

Government of India has launched ‘Start-up India’ initiative in January 2016, which aims at fostering entrepreneurship and promoting innovation by creating an ecosystem that is conducive for growth of start-ups. The data of start-ups recognized by Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion (DIPP), is maintained by ‘Start-up India’ and at present, there is no recognized start-up in the Defence sector. However, in order to encourage start-ups and give them an opportunity to contribute in the defence production, Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) and all Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs) have been mandated to follow the guidelines of Ministry of MSME regarding ‘Relaxation of norms for start-ups and Medium & Small Enterprises in public procurements on prior experience – prior turnover criteria’.


The Government has taken following actions to encourage culture of innovation in defence sector:-


• Under the new Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) 2016 promulgated in April 2016, the ‘Make’ Procedure has been simplified. The procedure provides for funding of 90% of development cost by the Government to Indian industry for design, develop and manufacture of defence equipment. Projects not exceeding development cost of Rs. 10 crore (Government funded) and Rs. 3 crore (industry funded) have been reserved for MSMEs under this procedure.


• The Government has recently approved a Defence Innovation Fund (DIF) with initial funding by two DPSUs; Bharat Electronic Limited (BEL) and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). The fund aims at creation of ecosystem to foster innovation and technology development in Defence, by engaging R&D institutes / academia and industry including start-ups and provide them the funding to carry out innovative development which has the potential for future commercialization.


• The Government has also launched a scheme of Technology Development Fund (TDF) which aims at funding the development of defence and dual use technologies that are currently not available with the Indian defence Industry, or have not been developed so far, thus creating an ecosystem for enhancing cutting edge technology capability for Defence applications. The TDF scheme is implemented by Defence Research & Development Organization (DRDO) and provides for assistance in the form of grant to public and private industries for design and development of key defence technologies.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Asaduddin Owaisi in Lok Sabha today.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-April, 2017 16:20 IST
*CME on ‘Medical Logistics and Supply Chain Management’ and concurrent 75TH Depot Commanders’ Conference to be held from Tomorrow *

A Continuing Medical Education (CME) programme on “Medical Logistics and Supply Chain Management”, in conjunction with the 75th Depot Commanders’ Conference, will be held in New Delhi from 06 April 2017. The two-day event is being conducted under the aegis of office of the Directorate General Armed Forces Medical Services (DGAFMS) with the theme ‘Medical Logistics for Armed Forces in Digital India – Transforming Logistics through Technology, Automation and Innovation’. The Armed Forces Medical Services is responsible for providing comprehensive health care services to its dependent clientele, from the three services, including its veteran fraternity.

About 120 to 130 delegates, comprising stakeholders directly involved in procurement and provisioning of medical stores for the Armed Forces, as well as Ex-Servicemen Contributory Health Scheme (ECHS) and other dependent organizations will be participating in various scientific sessions of the CME. The conference will also give an opportunity to discuss issues related to medical logistics, supply chain management and medical stores inventory management, with special focus on synchronizing medical logistics in the Armed Forces with the ‘Digital India’ movement. It will provide a platform for brain storming on the rapidly evolving medical logistics front with contribution from the Armed Forces as well as prominent civilian authorities on the subject.

The deliberations at the CME are expected to result in consensus on issues to upgrade the current systems for an enhanced efficiency and effectiveness, with ultimate aim of improving clientele satisfaction.

The CME and the 75th Depot Commanders’ Conference will be inaugurated by DGAFMS & Senior Colonel Commandant, Army Medical Corps Lt. Gen. MK Unni. It will be attended by DGMS (Army) & Colonel Commandant Army Medical Corps Lt. Gen. Velu Nair, DGMS (Navy) Surgeon Vice Admiral Bipin Puri and DGMS (Air) Air Marshal Pawan Kapoor. The keynote address will be delivered by Financial Advisor (Defence Services) Shri SK Kohli. Experience on management of medical stores will also be shared by Professor & Medical Superintendent, Dr. RP Centre for Ophthalmic Sciences, AIIMS, New DelhiDr. Shakti Kumar Gupta and by Medical Superintendent, BL Kapur Super Specialty Hospital, New Delhi Dr. Sanjay Mehta.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-April, 2017 16:50 IST
*Security Guidelines for Construction Activity Near Navy and Air Force Establishments *

Restrictions on building constructions around defence installations are regulated under various Statutes and Rules / Notifications issued there under, which include the Works of defence Act, 1903, The Cantonments Act, 2006, The Aircraft Act, 1934, Ministry of Civil Aviation, 1934 Gazette Notification SO 84 (E) dated 14.01.2011 (as revised from time to time). However, all the sensitive defence installations have not been notified yet for imposition of restriction under Statutory Acts / Rules / Notifications. 

In order to regulate building constructions around defence installations not covered by such notifications, Ministry of defence issued interim guidelines on 18.05.2011 for issue of No Objection Certificate (NoC) for construction activities within 500 meters of such installations. The guidelines dated 18.05.2011 have been amended from time to time.  The last amendment to the NoC guidelines was issued on 21.10.2016 on the basis of review of security concerns of the defence establishments vis-a-vis public inconvenience wherein security restrictions in respect of 193 Army establishments have been reduced to 10 meters. The amendment dated 21.10.2016 further provides that for 149 Army establishments located in Jammu & Kashmir, no construction shall be permissible within 50 meters from Defence installations and for construction between 50-100 meters, NoC shall be required. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. S

Ministry of Defence
11-April, 2017 16:44 IST
*New Organisation for Undertaking Defence Procurement *

Ministry of Defence constituted a Committee in April, 2016 comprising experts from various fields to study the setting up of a Defence Procurement Organisation. 

The Committee submitted its Report in February 2017. The Committee has recommended the creation of a central, autonomous, empowered professional organization to build up indigenous defence capability as a strategic imperative for long term self-reliance. 

Several measures have been taken in this regard which include: 

• Reducing broad timeframe for completing procurement activities, 

• Reduction of validity for Acceptance of Necessity to 6 months for ‘Buy’ cases and to one year for ‘Buy and Make (Indian) cases’, 

• Incorporation of guidelines for change of name of vendor in Defence Procurement Procedure-2016 and notification of complaint handling guidelines, 

• Processing of single vendor cases with due justification, instead of automatic retraction, 

• Provision of Field Evaluation Trials in conditions where equipment is most likely to be deployed, 

• Increased use of certification and simulations in technical evaluation of equipment. 

• Enhancement of aim of Fast Track Procedure to cover urgent operational requirements, 

• Elaboration of Request for Information process as the first step of acquisition process and defining the objectives clearly, 

• Provision for bringing cases with ‘Acceptance of Necessity’ value of more than 150 crore directly before Services Capital Acquisition Categorisation Higher Committee by eliminating one level. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Rajeev Shukla in Rajya Sabha today.

********



Ministry of Defence
11-April, 2017 16:43 IST
*Shortage of Soldiers in Armed Forces *


The shortage of soldiers in the three Armed Forces is given as under:

*Officers:*
Army(as on 1.1.2017)
7986

Navy(as on January, 2017)
1256

Air Force(as on 7.4.2017)
Nil


*JCOs / Other Ranks & Equivalent:*

Army(as on 1.1.2017)
25472*

Navy(as on January, 2017)
12785

Air Force(as on 1.3.2017)
13614


* Against this deficiency, 78205 recruits are under training. As such there is no significant problem of shortage in other ranks in Army.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Shankarbhai N Vegadin Rajya Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
12-April, 2017 18:16 IST
*Cabinet approves transfer on lease of 6.5628 acres of Defence land to Kendriya Vidyalaya Sangathan at Air Force Station Kanpur for construction of school building *

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved the transfer on lease of 6.5628 acres of Defence land to Kendriya Vidyalaya Sangathan(KVS) at Air Force Station Kanpur (AFS Kanpur). It will be used for construction of school building and other associated infrastructure in partial modification of its earlier decision on 16.06.2011 wherein it had approved transfer 8.90 acres of defence land to KVS at AFS, Kanpur. 

The defence land is being transferred on lease basis at a nominal rent of Rs. 1/- per annum without any premium in terms of existing Government policy on the subject. The infrastructure for the school will be built by the KVS as per their norms and with their own funds. 

Kendriya Vidyalaya at AFS Kanpur is functioning since August 1985 from a temporary barrack-type accommodation which does not fully meet the requirements of a school as per laid down specifications. The existing accommodation has become inadequate to accommodate the increased number of students and required facilities. The transfer of land would enable KVS to construct its own school building with all the required facilities and amenities for both students and teachers. 

The formalities relating to transfer of land to KVS would be within a period of two months. KVS will thereupon construct school buildings etc. on the leased land as per their own specifications and at their own cost. 

***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
19-April, 2017 14:53 IST
Cabinet approves encashment of accumulated leave to certain Defence Services Personnel who died or were invalidated out while in service between 30 December 1991 to 29 November 1999 with less than 15 years of service 

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved leave encashment up to 180 days in respect of those Defence personnel who died or were invalidated out of service between 30.12.1991 to 29.11.1999 with less than 15 years of service.

The decision will benefit the families of 9777 Officers and other personnel of Defence Services who died or were invalidated out of service during this period. This period is very significant as a large number of casualities took place during the Kargil conflict (“Operation Vijay”) and in counter insurgency operation in J&K and North East during the period.

*****


----------



## RISING SUN

India to strengthen defence along China border, build ALGs in Arunachal Pradesh
India moved to upgrade its defence infrastructure along the border with China, announcing the construction of two Advanced Landing Grounds (ALG) at Tawang and Dirang in Arunachal Pradesh on Thursday, a day after Beijing unilaterally renamed six places in northeastern state.

Defence secretary G Mohan Kumar held a high-level review meeting with Arunachal Pradesh chief minister Pema Khandu and discussed the ALGs to be constructed in Dirang and Tawang.

The meeting was also attended by Town Planning and Urban Development minister, Nabam Rebia, including senior Army officials and senior state officials.

Khandu has promised to speed up clearance of pending issues to expedite construction of the airfields.

The chief minister also discussed issues related to land acquisition for defence purposes, the strategic 378 km Missamari-Tenga-Tawang railway line, the status of ALGs and other security related issues.
The Missamari-Tenga-Tawang railway line is expected to be completed by October 2020. Survey work for the project, estimated at Rs 50,000- Rs 70,000 crore, is expected to begin next year.

However, defence ministry officials urged the Arunachal government to speed up on location survey works so that the project could be completed earlier.

During the meeting, the Defence Secretary informed the Chief Minister that the Defence Ministry has given its seal of approval for civilian use of the six ALGs in Arunachal Pradesh to promote tourism in this frontier state.

Kumar said the Defence Ministry had approved civilian use of these airfields on March 30.

“The dual use of the ALGs would help Arunachal Pradesh in promoting tourism and other commercial activities and bring succour to the sick and needy who require urgent transportation,” Kumar said.

The six ALGs - Tuting, Mechuka, Along, Passighat, Vijaynagar and Ziro - along the India-China border have been reconstructed, expanded and operationalised by the Defence Ministry and are under the direct control of the Indian Air Force.

On the issue of defence-related land compensation, the state government said that on the matter of dual compensation raised by the defence forces, a Group of Ministers has been set up whose report is awaited.

The Arunachal government officials informed that process is on for grant of permanent rights instead of leasehold rights to defence authorities, on condition that the defence authorities pay annual lease rent of Rs 10 per sq mt, which is as per the amended rules of the state’s land settlement laws.

The move to construct two ALGs in Tawang and Dirang comes after China renamed six places in the state, which it considers as part of “southern Tibet”. China had strongly protested the visit of Tibetan spiritual leader, the Dalai Lama, to Arunachal Pradesh, especially Tawang earlier this month.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...hal-pradesh/story-EMuEqUt9oOddFi8FC9ahAN.html


----------



## RISING SUN

EU & India to step up anti terror co-operation
http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...ror-cooperation-engage-in-other-areas-2411058


----------



## RISING SUN

Pak high commission staffer claimed ISRO man involved, police now say no such person exists
Investigation agencies had gone into a tizzy last year after Mehmood Akhtar, a Pakistan High Commission staffer detained by Delhi Police on October 26 on charges of espionage, claimed that he had been provided sensitive information by an official of the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO).

The claim had prompted the Delhi Police Crime Branch to scrutinise profiles of several ISRO employees, but after a thorough probe over the last few months, investigators have concluded that no such person exists. DCP (crime branch) Madhur Verma told The Indian Express that they have not found anyone from the ISRO involved in the incident. Akhtar, who was declared “persona non grata” after he was detained by officials of the inter-state cell while allegedly exchanging classified documents with three Indian agents, had claimed last year, in a video-recorded interrogation, that he sourced “sensitive” information from an ISRO official.

“Akhtar was detained from outside the Delhi Zoo and was jointly interrogated at ISC’s Chankyapuri office by officials of the ISC and intelligence agencies. Afterwards, he was handed over to High Commission officials since he enjoys diplomatic immunity,” police sources said.

At least 45 minutes of Akhtar’s questioning was recorded and on being asked about his informers, he claimed that he had been provided sensitive information by ISI agents posted at the Pakistan High Commission and an ISRO official. “Investigators later shared the details with the authority concerned and started scanning profiles of employees. But they didn’t find anything,” sources said.

Police have filed the supplementary chargesheet in the case, wherein they have stated that all classified documents that were recovered have been verified with agencies concerned. “We had earlier filed a chargesheet against the four arrested men, including Samajwadi Party MP Chaudhary Munawwar Salim’s personal assistant Farhat Khan. Now we have filed a supplementary chargesheet after receiving a confirmation report from authorities stating these documents are classified,” Verma said.

Sources said the investigators stated that the documents comprised details of deployment of the armed force in Sir Creek, the Army’s fire plan, and the position of surface-to-air missiles. Police claimed in their report that, after confirmation by authorities, it has been substantiated that the documents are classified and can be used to give another country operational advantage during a war.
http://indianexpress.com/article/ci...police-now-say-no-such-person-exists-4620384/
This might have been good ploy by staffer in providing false information knowing that arrested staffer will be released soon due to diplomatic immunity. For months security agencies would have been chasing for leads which didn't existed in ISRO, though UP lead got arrested and seized documents verified.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Human Resource Development
02-May, 2017 18:35 IST
*Prakash Javadekar Launches VIDYA VEERTA ABHIYAN *

Patriotric Fervour’s Re Energisation in Universities and Colleges is need of the Hour- Prakash Javadekar 


Union Minister of Human Resource Development Shri Prakash Javadekar today launched the VIDYA VEERTA ABHIYAN here in New Delhi. He was accompanied by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre, writer Shri Tarun Vijay, Senior Officers from Indian Army, Air Force and Navy Lt. General Sarat Chandra, Air Marshal H.N.Bhagwat, Rear Admiral K.K.Pandey, Paramveer Chakra recipient Grenadier Sanjay Kumar and Subedar Yogendra Singh Yadav on this occasion. A collage of photo portraits and book on Paramveer Chakra recipients was also released and presented to Vice-Chancellors of universities.


Highlighting the importance of the occasion Shri Javadekar expressed his gratitude towards the most difficult service rendered by our armed forces. He said we feel secure just because of the continuous vigil and alertness of our forces busy in securing our borders. The Minister said these are our real post independence heroes while the freedom fighters who laid their lives and faced atrocities for the cause of freedom are the natural heroes since the days of Satyagraha which culminated in the revolution for getting independence from the foreign rule.









Shri Javadekar said through this campaign a wall of valour will be built in colleges and universities across the country and this will be built on contributory funding by students and teachers on voluntary basis. He said this wall will be 15X20 feet in size and will depict the portraits of all the 21 Paramveer Chakra recipients. The Minister expressed the hope that this will help revive and re-energize the patriotic fervour in our young minds.


The Minister said organising of such events help in changing atmosphere in our colleges and universities. It is just to revive the patriotic feeling in our youth. He said we are not interested to teach lessons of patriotism to anyone as it is innate in every individual. But its continuous revival is a dire need. Shri Javadekar said we do not want to force it.








The event was attended by several vice-chancellor of universities, scholars, ex-servicemen and school children. Paramveer chakra recipient Shri Sanjay Kumar and Shri Yogendra Singh Yadav who also shared their war memories and experiences with the audience and instilled patriotic feelings in the young ones.


The function was also addressed by Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre MoS Defence and Shri Tarun Vijay, the convener of the event.

******

GG/ST/IA/ VIDYA VEERTA ABHIYAAN

The Union Minister for Human Resource Development, Shri Prakash Javadekar presented the portraits of Param Veer Chakra heroes to the Vice Chancellors of Universities, at the inauguration of the “VIDYA, VEERTA ABHIYAAN”, in New Delhi on May 02, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Union Minister for Human Resource Development, Shri Prakash Javadekar presented the portraits of Param Veer Chakra heroes to the Vice Chancellors of Universities, at the inauguration of the “VIDYA, VEERTA ABHIYAAN”, in New Delhi on May 02, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Union Minister for Human Resource Development, Shri Prakash Javadekar presented the portraits of Param Veer Chakra heroes to the Vice Chancellors of Universities, at the inauguration of the “VIDYA, VEERTA ABHIYAAN”, in New Delhi on May 02, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Union Minister for Human Resource Development, Shri Prakash Javadekar honoured the Param Veer Chakra heroes, at the inauguration of the “VIDYA, VEERTA ABHIYAAN”, in New Delhi on May 02, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Union Minister for Human Resource Development, Shri Prakash Javadekar addressing at the inauguration of the “VIDYA, VEERTA ABHIYAAN”, in New Delhi on May 02, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing at the inauguration of the “VIDYA, VEERTA ABHIYAAN”, in New Delhi on May 02, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/op-ed/decoding-the-doctrine/article18404994.ece?homepage=true

 
*More clarity is needed on implementing the Joint Indian Armed Forces Doctrine *

“Surgical strikes”, probably the most abused term of 2016, are now the new norm. The Joint Doctrine of the Indian Armed Forces 2017, released in April, has formally embedded them as a part of sub-conventional operations — meaning that from now on, they are among a range of options at the military’s disposal to respond to terrorist attacks.

The more interesting aspect in the second such joint doctrine since 2006 is that the scope of “surgical strikes” has been left open. There is no mention of their employment being within the country or beyond its borders — the ambiguity is intended to send a message in the neighbourhood.

*Larger message lost*
In this context, it is important to note that the surgical strikes in September 2016 on terror camps along the Line of Control, though much maligned due to political chest-thumping draped in the camouflage of nationalism, did achieve some far-reaching strategic objectives. They were never meant to put an end to terrorism but reversed a discourse which began in 1998 that India was out of conventional options in its quiver in the face of continued cross-border terrorism after the Indian and Pakistani nuclear tests. Unfortunately, this bigger message was lost in the noise.

Further, while acknowledging that the possibility of a “conventional war under a nuclear over-hang” recedes with attendant “political and international compulsions”, the doctrine notes that training of ‘‘Special Operations Division’’ for execution of precision tasks needs no reiteration. Factoring in the escalation potential of a conflict due to such actions, it states: “The possibility of sub-conventional escalating to a conventional level would be dependent on multiple influences, principally: politically-determined conflict claims; strategic conjuncture; operational circumstance; international pressures and military readiness.”

The doctrine also reiterates the basic tenets of the Indian nuclear doctrine, no-first use (NFU) and minimum credible deterrence, contrary to recent calls to revise the NFU and speculation in the West that India would resort to a first strike.

It adds that conflict will be determined or prevented through a process of credible deterrence, coercive diplomacy and conclusively by punitive destruction, disruption and constraint in a nuclear environment across the Spectrum of Conflict.

Flowing from the broader objective is the statement that Special Forces units will be “tasked to develop area specialisation in their intended operational theatres” to achieve an optimum effect.

The various objectives open up an entire gamut of capability addition and process optimisation for the Indian military to be able to enforce it. Achieving these broad objectives requires seamless synergy between the three services, a far cry in the present circumstances.

Interestingly some of the biggest policy decisions have been stuck endlessly — appointment of a Chief of Defence Staff (CDS), formation of cyber, space and Special Forces commands and carving out inter-service theatre commands. After some initial push from the Government, the enthusiasm has gone cold.

The doctrine also declares: “Undertaking ‘Integrated Theatre Battle’ with an operationally adaptable force, to ensure decisive victory in a network centric environment… in varied geographical domains, will be the guiding philosophy for evolution of force application and war fighting strategies.” In this context, how the doctrine will be put into effect will be worth watching given that the 15 year Long Term Integrated Perspective Plan is nowhere near being achieved by any of the three services.

*Indigenisation challenge*
Another important pronouncement under the “National Military Objectives” is: “Enable required degree of self-sufficiency in defence equipment and technology through indigenization to achieve desired degree of technological independence by 2035.”

This probably presents the biggest challenge of all given the fledgling state of the domestic defence-industrial complex. While a grand pronouncement was made under the “Make in India” initiative, it has essentially remained an exercise in doling out billions of dollars to foreign companies.

The doctrine is a bold announcement, but without the necessary elements in place, it will remain just another document like the policy formulations enunciated earlier. Or worse, it will be relegated to being another political slogan for popular resonance rather than send out a message of intent beyond Indian borders and shores.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/defence-pay-hike-from-may/article18404958.ece?homepage=true

* Order says remaining core concerns are being addressed separately *
After a wait of about eight months, military personnel are likely to receive their revised pay recommended by the Seventh Pay Commission with arrears in May’s salary, say the general instructions issued by the three Services to their personnel.

The Union Cabinet issued orders last week for implementing the recommendations for military personnel. Following this, the three Services issued the general instructions stating the various recommendations that were approved.

“Army pay rules 2017 issued on May 03 … Some core concerns have been addressed and remaining core concerns are being addressed separately,” said the instructions issued by the Army’s Pay Commission Cell on May 5.

*Pay stages stretched*
The recommendations approved include extension of pay stages for junior commissioned officers (JCO) and other ranks from 24 to 40 to prevent stagnation, increase in index of rationalisation for Colonels and Lieutenant-Colonels from 2.57 to 2.67 and extension of pay stages for Brigadiers by two.

On the pension front, two recommendations approved are restoration of the percentage-based disability pension and an additional option for pension by pay fixation method in addition to the consolidation method, whichever is higher.

“Revised pay with arrears likely to be credited this month,” the instruction stated.








*Arrears since Jan. ‘16*
Sources said the arrears will be calculated from January 2016, the date of implementation of the pay panel recommendations, and will be credited with this month’s salary along with the revised pay. “They will deduct the 10% interim arrears given before Deepavali last year,” a source added.

The Controller-General of Defence Accounts (CGDA), which is responsible for implementing the recommendations, has already been issued instructions. “They will now calculate the revised tables and release them,” the source said.

*Anomalies remain*
However, some of the core anomalies raised by the services are yet to be addressed, top among them are Non-Functional Upgrade (NFU) and higher Military Service Pay (MSP) for JCOs.

NFU entitles all officers of a batch who are not promoted to draw the salary and grade pay that the senior-most officer of their batch would get after a certain period.

In a reference to that the instructions notes: “Pay comparison between defence services, all India services and Group A services must be understood in totality and explained to rank and file to dispel apprehensions about discrepancies.


----------



## NirmalKrish

http://www.timesnow.tv/india/video/...trocities-bunker-debunked-in-60-seconds/60651


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
11-May, 2017 17:09 IST
*Address by the President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee on the occasion of National Technology Day Vigyan Bhavan: May 11, 2017 *

1. I am indeed very happy to be present amidst you this afternoon for the nineteenth National Technology Day function being organized by the Ministry of Science and Technology. When we celebrate Technology Day, it is not only to commemorate the spectacular technological achievements of our nation. It is also to encourage the upcoming innovators and entrepreneurs, whose efforts are helping in percolating the benefits of science and technology to the society at large and the common man in particular.

2. Scientific and technological developments are a key to any nation’s success. India is one of the top-ranking countries in the field of basic research. Indian science has progressed to become one of the most powerful instruments of knowledge. Yet in the wake of new demands of economic growth, it is necessary to embark on translating science and technology into developmental needs in all sectors such as infrastructure, agriculture, health, communication and education.

3. I am proud to state that our nation has been making rapid strides. Last year, we witnessed a number of remarkable achievements in the field of science and technology. It was a proud moment for every Indian when ISRO’s Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle successfully launched 104 satellites into the orbit, marking the thirty-eighth consecutive successful mission of PSLV. India’s first Light Combat Aircraft _Tejas_ was inducted into the Indian Air Force, marking the culmination of many years of painstaking research and hard work. Successful test firings of Medium and Long Range Surface to Air Missiles, which have been developed by DRDO in collaboration with Israel, were conducted. Maiden test flight of the *Rustom-II Unmanned Aerial Vehicle* was also successfully carried out by DRDO. 

Ladies and gentlemen:

4. While we applaud these significant achievements, we must also contemplate on whether the technological developments have been limited to only a few sectors. Our pursuits in science and technology have to be more inclusive and encompassing, improving the lives of our vast population. In building such a scenario, the Department of Science and Technology (DST) plays a pivotal role. It promotes new areas of scientific development and supports the entire eco-system, from seeding and capacity building in cutting-edge research to translational research. DST works deep in technology development and deployment; innovations and start-ups; and international collaborations. This, they do so, by supporting infrastructure, scientists and students in academic and R&D institutions across the country. DST has established strategically important systems and mechanisms to foster excellence and leadership in scientific R&D, aligned with India’s developmental aspirations.

5. It is heartening to know that DST’s initiatives like “National Initiative for Developing and Harnessing Innovation”, called NIDHI, is aimed at building an innovation-driven entrepreneurial eco-system for wealth and job creation. The INSPIRE programme, or “Innovation in Science Pursuit for Inspired Research”, tap students early in life and nurture them to take up science and pursue careers in research. “Scholarship for Higher Education”, or SHE, encourage students to undertake higher studies in science-intensive programmes by providing scholarships and mentoring through summer attachment. “Knowledge Involvement in Research Advancement through Nurturing” called KIRAN empower women scientists who had a break in their career. I compliment DST for its efforts towards encouraging S&T as a mission and career in the country.

6. Technology Development Board, which is the commercial wing of DST, is playing a stellar role in the development and commercialization of indigenous and imported technologies. In its twenty years of existence, the Board has vigorously pursued its mandate of providing financial assistance to Indian companies. In that respect, its role is aligned to the “Make in India” initiative of the government. Some projects of TDB have had a global impact especially in the pharmaceuticals and vaccines domain. Due to its efforts, India has emerged as a global supplier of childhood vaccines to UNICEF and World Health Organization.

Ladies and gentlemen:

7. Disparity between haves and have-nots, urban and rural areas, and exclusion or marginalization of certain groups can give rise to social unrest. It is crucial that more technological innovations are geared towards eliminating these disparities and differences. In our endeavor for global excellence, not even a single citizen should be left behind. ‘Technology for sustainable and inclusive growth’ is the need of the hour. And it is where you all – innovators, technocrats, entrepreneurs and policymakers – have an important role to play. You have to ensure that science and technology does not remain confined to a select few sectors only. Progress and growth of the country will be sustainable only if development for all is the overarching goal. For that, we have to ensure that all strata of the society enjoy the benefits of technological innovation and scientific advancements equally.

8. India is a land of rich diversity, with outstanding talent hidden away even in the remotest areas and minutest villages. Such potential needs to be discovered and nurtured. Our nation has been making steady progress towards increasing connectivity between far-flung regions and integrating people from all walks of life. It is essential that we continue to move forward in this direction and use technology to create stable employment opportunities, encourage entrepreneurship, and build growth models that allow for inclusion of women and the disadvantaged. This will lead to the empowerment of citizens, which is the hallmark of a strong nation.

Ladies and gentlemen:

9. The challenges facing us are many. Ground-breaking innovations are required in key sectors like energy, education, healthcare and agriculture. Technological initiatives in these fields will have wide implications. I, therefore, urge the prominent gathering present here to give singular emphasis on these areas. On this occasion, I also take the opportunity of congratulating our agricultural scientists who have contributed to increasing foodgrain production in India to record levels. 

10. I must, however, add that radical innovations, which are long-term drivers of growth, must not come at the cost of our environment. With rapid industrialization and the consequent mechanization of different sectors, keeping carbon emissions in check has become imperative. In our quest for technical supremacy, we must always remember that a country’s progress, in the true sense, hinges upon striking a balance between fulfillment of economic needs and protection of the natural environment. The rising concerns about global climate change must spur us on to find novel technological solutions to achieve this objective.

11. Devising strategies for inclusive and sustainable development will require collaborative efforts among the public and private sectors. Strong political will and commitment, backed by firm and effective policies; investment in infrastructure and education; and focus on adoption of eco-friendly technologies will enable us to promote inclusive growth without compromising on sustainability.

12. I encourage the innovators, policymakers, and technological spearheads gathered here today to join hands and take our nation to the upper echelons of development. Make India a force to reckon with in the world. I wish each one of you present here the very best for the future.

Thank you.

Jai Hind.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Officials of the Andhra University and the Navy exchanging an MoU in Visakhapatnam on Wednesday. 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...courses-in-defence-sector/article18420772.ece
 
*Varsity is in a position to earn about ₹100 crore in the next two to three years, says V-C *
With the government support to the State-run universities dwindling with every passing year, the universities are looking out for sources of revenue apart from the traditional courses and the government grants.

Taking a lead in this direction, Andhra University has entered into a series of agreements with the defence sector for offering various courses and which would not only bring in additional revenue to the cash-strapped 90-year-old university, but also provide a good platform for the university students to interact with the professionals from the defence sector.

*Win-win situation*
According to AU Vice-Chancellor Prof. G. Nageswara Rao, it is a win-win situation both for the university and the defence establishments “On one hand we will be embarking upon new innovative courses that will benefit the servicemen and on the other the university will be earning good revenue and the peer influence will rise to a new-level,” he said.

According to him with the various tie-ups, AU will be in a position to earn close to about ₹100 crore in the next two to three years.

The university will offer close to 117 courses in the defence sector, covering disciplines ranging from engineering to sciences and humanities to law.

Giving details, the Vice-Chancellor said, “Recently we entered into an MoU with INS Viswakarma, Naval Dockyard, Eastern Naval Command, for offering courses in B.Sc (Naval Architecture) and B.Sc (Hull Maintenance). For Eastern Naval Command we are starting BE, B. Tech and MBA courses in the evening and we have entered into an MoU with the Air Force for offering courses in foreign languages like French, German, Japanese and Arabic.”

*Diploma course in yoga*
According to Prof. Rao, the foreign language courses have already begun at the campus and the Indian Air Force has also signed up for a diploma course in yoga.

Putting all the courses together, the university will be earning around ₹50 crore in the next two years, and we intend to scale it up to ₹100 crore subsequently, informed Prof. Nageswara Rao to _The Hindu_.

These apart, the university has also tied up with the Directorate General for Resettlement in New Delhi and the university will be offering short-term diploma courses or skill enhancement courses such as diploma in yoga, fire fighting, disaster management and marine engineering. “These courses are basically aimed at retired defence personnel and the intake in each course will be about 50 and the duration will be for three months,” said the V-C.

The annual budget is around ₹500 crore, and the block grant sanctioned by the State government is about ₹292 crore. This grant takes care of the annual salary and pension component of the university.

The remaining is met from internal sources, such as fees collection from students and affiliated colleges.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-May, 2017 15:16 IST
*Defence Acquisition Council Finalises Broad Contours of Policy to Engage Indian Private Sector in Manufacture of High-Tech Defence Equipment in India *

Breaking new ground, the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) under the Chairmanship of the Minister of Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley, today finalised the broad contours of a policy aimed at engaging the Indian private sector in the manufacture of high-tech defence equipment in India. The policy is aimed at developing the defence industrial eco-system in the country through the involvement of both the major Indian corporates as well as the MSME sector.

The policy, which was developed through extensive stakeholder consultations with Indian industry, envisages the establishment of long-term strategic partnerships with qualified Indian industry majors through a transparent and competitive process wherein the Indian industry partners would tie up with global OEMs to seek technology transfers and manufacturing know-how to set up domestic manufacturing infrastructure and supply chains. The policy will give a boost to the ‘Make in India’ policy in the Defence sector and set Indian industry on the path to acquiring cutting-edge capabilities which will contribute to the building of self-reliance in the vital sector of national security requirements.

The policy is expected to be implemented in a few selected segments to begin with, namely, fighter aircraft, submarines and armoured vehicles. In future, additional segments may be added. Appropriate institutional mechanisms will be set in place to implement the policy.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
22-May, 2017 17:33 IST
3rd Defence – ITTA Joint Seminar and Exhibition: 2017 

The 3rd Defence – ITTA (Indian Technical Textile Association) Joint Seminar cum Exhibition was inaugurated by Smt Smriti Zubin Irani, Hon’ble Minister of Textiles, Govt of India, on 22 May at Manekshaw Centre, New Delhi. Gen Bipin Rawat, the Army Chief and senior officials from the Defence Services, MoD, MHA and Industry were present at the function.


The seminar is being conducted over 22 & 23 May and will include topics related to developments in personal and protective clothing as also building, medical and geo textiles. Items like Special Snow Socks, HAPO Chambers, Snow Goggles, Thermal Insoles and Ruck Sacks being used in Siachen Glacier and other super high altitude areas which were being imported till recently will now be manufactured in India of matching quality and at a much cheaper price.


The Hon’ble Minister of Textiles highlighted the need for exploiting the advanced R&D facilities for improving the existing inventory of the Army. While assuring all assistance from her Ministry, she reiterated the need for the industry to explore various business models and joint ventures. She said that there is a distinction between ‘supplying’ and ‘serving’ and the industry should strive to ‘*serve our defence forces’*. She also highlighted the scope of NTC (National Technical Cooperation) supplying their vast product range to the Army.


Gen Bipin Rawat reiterated that joint initiatives between the Textile Ministry, MoD and industry assume great significance given the fact that many of the principal items of Ordnance Equipment Factory (OEF) are going to be offered to the Trade on a permanent basis over the next 3 to 5 years. He highlighted that the Government is supporting the industry and the onus is on the Defence forces to take the advantage of the same.


Lt Gen RR Nimbhorkar, Master General of Ordnance (MGO) apprised the delegates of specific areas where improvements were needed. He urged the industry for early indigenisation of the three layered Special Suits, Sleeping Bags, Boot Mufti-Purpose and Modular Gloves that are being used in the super high altitude areas besides products improvement for Extreme Cold Clothing (ECC), Mattress Kapok, Face Mask, etc. The MGO reiterated that the industry has a lot of scope for participating in the Rs 3000 crore General Stores and Clothing requirements.


From the Industry side, Mr Pramod Khosla, Chairman ITTA and Dr KS Sundararajan, Vice Chairman, ITTA assured the Army officials of constant support. Exhibitions stalls from various Business Houses dealing with technical textiles and Army’s present clothing and general stores inventory were laid for the delegates to see.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-May, 2017 12:10 IST
*Sanjay Mitra Takes Over as the New Defence Secretary *

Shri Sanjay Mitra, took over as the new Defence Secretary on May 24th, succeeding Shri G Mohan Kumar.


Belonging to the 1982 batch of IAS, West Bengal cadre, Shri Mitra is a Post-Graduate in Physics and Economics. He also did his Mason Fellowship at the John F Kennedy School of Government, Harvard University in 1995 – 96.


Shri Mitra was earlier Secretary, Ministry of Road Transport & Highways in the Government of India and had also worked as Chief Secretary of West Bengal.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-June, 2017 16:19 IST
*Defence Ministry website becomes more user friendly *

Ministry of Defence website (www.mod.nic.in) has migrated to the new Content Management Framework (CMF) as per the Guidelines for India Government Websites (GIGW). The new website will be dynamic in nature.


The new website would not only be user but also gadget friendly, catering to diverse needs of different sections of people, including the differently abled.


The salient features of CMF are: it standardises government websites complying with GIGW Guidelines; accommodates users with special needs, especially hearing and visual; improves presentation by giving it a contemporary look and feel; and enhances content delivery through availability of responsive interface over a wide range of devices, including smart phones and tablets.


*NW/NAo/DK/Rajib*


----------



## Bakshiraj

*Kashmir conflict: Indo-American Union will destroy Sino-Pakistani alliance*

*




*​
Kashmir conflict started simultaneously with the end of the British rule in India in 1947 and subsequent establishment of the Union of India and Dominion of Pakistan. The long lasting territorial dispute between India and Pakistan, later joined by China after it had seized Aksai Chin in the Sino-Indian border war of 1962, is still staying unresolved. There have been daily perpetual skirmishes over this whole period. 

At various times many international organizations and countries, including the USA, have offered their mediation in the effort to find solution to the Kashmir issue. But the government of India has been firmly turning aside these offers, for the disputed lands, illegally retained by Pakistan and China should belong to India exclusively without any debate. This is the position shared by absolutely all Indians. 

With the new president coming to power in the USA a significant shift in the settlement of the Kashmir conflict teethed: the White House voiced its readiness to take the side of India striving to set its control over the whole territory of Kashmir. It became known during the Indian and American representatives' May meeting on issues relating maritime security cooperation. 

India, after it had gotten support of the USA, hit Pakistan and China with the blow they will be unable to recover from. Both states are going not just to be deprived of some of their territories, massive financial losses will be inflicted on them as well. China, traditionally supportive of Pakistan and denying the right of India to Aksai Chin, Arunachal Pradesh and other areas, invested as much as $62 billion into the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). This project is aimed at ensuring the advancement of the Pakistan economy via creation and development of transport infrastructure, energy projects, and special economic zones. 

CPEC started to partially function only in November, 2016, when the cargo from China was transported via the Gwadar Port further into Africa and Western Asia. With the current volume of the Chinese investments and slow pace of the project it would take many years or even decades for CPEC to be paid off. But the aid of the White House to India in regaining full control over Kashmir means that the Chinese investments into the Pakistan economy and disputed area were all in vain and will actually result in multibillion losses. "India will get part of the prospective CPEC infrastructure based on the territory of Kashmir. Pakistan will also retain some elements of the CPEC infrastructure on its soil, but China will be cut from Pakistan and subsequently deprived of any chance to use this corridor. Actually Beijing will be left with nothing," asserted Prof. Vijay Chinthabathini, who has devoted his whole lifetime to exploring the problems of Kashmir. 

It is plain clear that neither Pakistan, nor the Celestial Empire will ever willingly give the illegally hold lands back to India. Any talks with Pakistan are just out of question, for that country's authorities have been engaged in longstanding effort to beef up activities of extremists against India. 

As for China, India could well look into the possibility of talks with the Chinese authorities, if they were only able to reveal their pragmatic approach towards Kashmir issue. But this perspective was also ruined after the recent statements made by Hua Chunying, Deputy Director of the Foreign Ministry Information Department of the People's Republic of China. She declared that China is going to further develop its cooperation with Pakistan. The way to unlimited Indo-American partnership in Kashmir appears to be open.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/scepticism-over-national-security/article19109653.ece

* Contrasting remarks by Army and Air Force chiefs kick up a controversy *
Almost contrasting statements by the Army and Air Force Chiefs in recent days about military preparedness has kicked up much discussion about India’s real military preparedness. One of the consensus emerging in the discussions is a more serious response on security issues from the government.

Two weeks ago, Army Chief Gen. Bipin Rawat said that the Indian Army was ready to fight a two-and-half front war — facing China, Pakistan and dealing with militancy simultaneously.

Whereas, two days ago, Indian Air Force Chief (IAF) Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa said his force did not have enough fighters for a two-front war.

Speaking on the issue, Navy Chief Admiral Arun Prakash told _The Hindu_, “The way national security is being handled is not commensurate with the security environment which is extremely serious at the moment.”

*On a part-time basis*

Giving instances on this, Admiral Prakash said there was no full-time Defence Minister, which showed the lack of seriousness, and secondly, despite several measures being proposed, “there is no real increase in the pace of modernisation”. He said, “Broadly in the longer term situation, the Armed forces are well prepared and the IAF is rightly concerned. The concern is not about the preparedness but it is about the processes and delays. The Air Chief is probably concerned about that.”

*Navy better off*

Commenting on the Navy’s preparedness, Admiral Prakash said that the Navy was relatively better off as it is not heavily reliant on imports.

However he pointed out some problem areas like submarines and helicopters. “Again after six Scorpenes there is a big gap. There is a lacuna,” he noted.

Air Vice Marshal (AVM) Manmohan Bahadur (retd), Distinguished Fellow, Centre for Air Power Studies said that the Air Chief’s statement conveys the importance of augmenting the strength of IAF fighter squadrons. “It does not mean that IAF’s operational preparedness is lacking,” he said.

On the need for 42 fighter squadrons, Mr. Bahadur said that while the capability of fighters had gone up, so had the threat matrix in which missions were to be executed.

“Force strength required is dependent on geopolitical realities,” he added.

Several Army officials stressed that the Army was fully prepared for a two-front or a two-and-half-front war.

“We should be able to handle both fronts very comfortably unless a third party comes in,” a senior officer stated.

He elaborated that the war reserves and overall preparedness had gone up over the past few years.


----------



## ejaz007

*India Plans to Cancel Defense Deals Worth $3 Billion*

*The Indian government is set to announce the scrapping of defense deals worth more than $3 billion of naval helicopters, armored recovery vehicles and torpedoes. Indian Defense Minister Arun Jaitley has moved a recommendation to scrap long-delayed defense purchases in favor of ‘Make in India’ program.*

New Delhi (Sputnik) – The first such recommendation is for armored recovery vehicles which were contracted with India’s state-owned BEML in 2012 for $275 million. The contract was for 204 WZT-3 made by Polish company Bumar and imported by BEML. The deal is supposed to be scrapped over corruption charges, and lack of indigenization efforts by BEML. Indian Army had purchased 352 WZT-3 in three previous contracts from 1999 to 2005. As state-owned DRDO has developed armored recovery vehicle (ARV) and private firms like L&T are interested in supplying them to the Army, the government may opt for the indigenous ARVs.

Jaitley is also not in favor of purchasing 18 naval multi-role helicopters of Sikorsky S-70B due to prolonged contract negotiation including high cost quoted by the firm in 2014. Indian Navy had issued the tender nine years ago to replace UK's Westland Sea King. India’s state-owned HAL is also working on naval multi-role helicopters and is expected to find support from Narendra Modi government.

"To my mind, it makes little sense because what is intended to be achieved by scrapping these programs and awarding them to the Indian companies can be achieved even by going ahead with them as in either case the Indian companies will need to tie up with the foreign vendors to manufacture the desired platform or equipment in India," Amit Cowshish, former financial advisor to the Indian Defence Ministry, told Sputnik. "This is what Buy and Make category is all about. The government can lay down any conditions it wants the foreign manufacturers to adhere to in regard to the transfer of technology under this category."

The government is also looking to scrap the 300 million euro contract for the purchase of 98 Blackshark torpedoes, manufactured by a Finmeccanica subsidiary, in favor of another contract which will have a ‘Make in India’ component.

Last month, the Arun Jaitley-led India’s Defense Acquisition Council had scrapped the short-range surface-to-air missile system (SRSAM) in favor of $2.7 billion purchase of DRDO’s developed Akash missile. Rafael Advanced Defence Systems with Spyder, Rosoboronexport with Tor M1, and Saab with the Bamse SRSAM were in competition for this contract.

https://sputniknews.com/asia/201706121054543780-india-defense-deals/


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee inaugurating the Restored Heritage Buildings, at Regimental Headquarter, PBG, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on July 04, 2017.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee inaugurated the Restored Heritage Buildings, at Regimental Headquarter, PBG, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on July 04, 2017.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee addressing at the inauguration of the Restored Heritage Buildings, at Regimental Headquarter, PBG, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on July 04, 2017.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Sealing Pakistan border priority, 'smart fence' by March 2018: BSF chief*
Sealing the Indian border with Pakistan is an immediate "priority" and a smart technology-aided fence will be in place along the Jammu sector by March next year, the BSF chief said on Wednesday. 

Border Security Force DG K K Sharma, in the same breath, added that as the country's relations with its eastern neighbour Bangladesh are "very good" at present, a similar plan to make the Indo-Bangla border impregnable would be taken up once the "resources" are available. 

"My priority is Pakistan, as anything that happens here (along the Indo-Pak border), has grave consequences. We are working to ensure complete sealing of this border and make it more fortified," the Director General said on sidelines of an event to announce the 'BSF half marathon for martyrs' to be held in October this year. 

"We are implementing a comprehensive integrated border management (CBIM) plan and are running a pilot project to make our international border (IB) along Pakistan secure," he said. 

This project will be in place in the Jammu sector (of the IB) by March next year, Sharma said. 

Asked if there were any similar plans for the 4,096-km long India-Bangladesh border, the DG replied "it is a question of priority". 

Both the governments of India and Bangladesh have good relations and the ties between the BSF and its counterpart Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) are also at an all-time high, the DG said. 

"We are also conducting simultaneous coordinated patrolling wit the BGB ... once we have the resources (after completing the border sealing task with Pakistan), we will do it on the eastern side," Sharma said. 

He added that the project to create 'smart fencing' along the Indo-Bangla border has "not started" as of now along the eastern frontier. 

The BSF DG's statement comes in variance with that of Union home minister Rajnath Singh who has earlier said that the Assam portion of the Indo-Bangla border (about 200kms) will be completely sealed by the first half of 2018. 

He added that the challenges of guarding these large borders on the two flanks of the country are very "dynamic" and hence the security requirements keep changing and nothing can be said to be adequate. 

"We are modernising our equipments and the Indo-Pak border will be more fortified by the use of advanced technology. What we keep doing, I am sure, will have to be followed by my successor even," he said. 

Talking about the security situation along the Indo-Pak border, the BSF boss said terror "launch pads are always active to infiltrate terrorists from across the border into India". 

"We are committed to ensure fool proof security along the border despite all hardships and challenges at these two borders," he said. 

Sharma said since the last year, there has been no infiltration from across the IB that is under the absolute control of the force.
He added that these instances instead have taken place from the Line of Control (LoC), where the BSF is deployed under the operational command of the Army.
Talking about the half-marathon, the BSF chief said it will be held in the national capital on October 22, a day after the national police commemoration day, in the memory of its martyrs.

The about 2.5-lakh personnel strong force was raised in December 1965. 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...8-bsf-chief/articleshow/59884948.cms?from=mdr


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley addressing the Unified Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on July 10, 2017.





Ministry of Defence
10-July, 2017 19:53 IST
*Unified Commanders’ Conference 2017 *

1. The Unified Commanders’ Conference for the year 2017 commenced on 10 July 2017 at New Delhi. The Conference provides a platform for discussions at the apex level on all ‘Joint’ issues amongst the three Services. 

2. The Conference was attended by the RM, RRM, NSA, the Service Chiefs and other senior military and civil officials of the Ministry of Defence and Tri-Service Organisations/Institutions. 

3. RM, in his address to the Conference stated that there is a deep sense of appreciation in every citizen of the country and the Govt for the exemplary manner in which the Services have been conducting themselves. He expressed his satisfaction in the way the Armed Forces have been handling the multiple challenges to security. He also appreciated the strong thread of ‘Synergy’ in the interactions during the Conference. He stated that there is a clear realisation in the Govt that issues relating to the Services cannot be kept pending for long and the Govt will be decisive in its approach. 

4. He also assured the Armed Forces that with resource availability increasing within the Indian economy, Capital expenditure will be a priority area. 

5. Chairman COSC & CNS, Admiral Sunil Lanba welcomed the gathering & addressed the audience. Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa, Chief of Army Staff, Gen Bipin Rawat, Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra & Chief of Integrated Staff, Lt Gen Satish Dua also addressed the conference. 

Col Aman Anand


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet19-July, 2017 20:40 IST
Cabinet approves Cadre Review of Indian Defence Accounts Service, IDAS 

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved the Cadre Review of the Indian Defence Accounts Service (IDAS) under the Ministry of Defence. The decision provides for an increase of 23 (twenty three) posts which includes 1 post at Apex Scale, 6 posts at HAG level, 6 posts at SAG level and 10 posts at JAG level and reduction of 1 post at HAG+, 12 posts at STS level and 10 posts at JTS level. 

The Cadre review of IDAS has come in the wake of the functional requirements, cadre structure and career progression of the officials belonging to the service. 

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-July, 2017 15:38 IST
*Audit of Allotted Defence Budget *

Details of funds allotted and utilized for the modernization of Armed Forces under Capital Acquisition during last three years is as under:

(Rs. in Crores)

*Year*

*BE
RE
MA
Expenditure*

2014-15
75148.03
66151.73
65706.04
65862.38

2015-16
77406.69
65400.00
61699.39
62235.54

2016-17
69898.51
62619.36
64853.86
68252.87


Ministry of Defence is undertaking the following two types of Audit:

*Internal Audit*: It is conducted by Defence Accounts Department while performing function of payment and accounting of all Defence expenditure. In certain cases this is pre-audit i.e. before release of payment and in other post-audit i.e. after payments have been realised. Internal Audit is a continuous function as it is clearly intertwined with the payment and accounting functions of Defence Account Department. The major findings of the internal Audit are highlighted in an annual internal Audit report issued by CGDA.

*External Audit*: This is the statutory audit done by C&AG as in the case of other Ministries / Departments. This is also known as test Audit as it is a test check over the Internal Audit conducted by Defence Accounts Department. This is periodic and conducted as per Audit calendar.


During the last three financial years, 154 contracts have been signed with Indian and foreign vendors involving value of Rs.2,07,296.34 crore for capital procurement of defence equipment for Armed Forces.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Surendra Singh Nagar and Shri Sanjay Raut in Rajya Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
25-July, 2017 15:37 IST
*Budgetary Allocation for Defence Forces *

The allocation for Army, Navy and Air Force under “other equipment” in Revised Estimate (RE) 2014-15 was Rs.26,535.26 crores. It was increased to Rs.32,275.95 crores in Budget Estimates (BE) 2015-16.

Broadly, the following items are included under “other equipment”.

*Service*

*Army*

(1) Armaments (2) Electronics (3) Ammunition (4) Engineering (5) Missiles (6) General Stores (7) Medical Equipment (8) Disaster Relief Stores (9) Security related Equipment, etc.

*Navy*

(1) Electrical / Electronics (2) Weapon Equipments (3) Space & Satellites Equipments (4) Electronic Warfare Equipments (5) Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (6) Security related Equipment, etc.

*Air Force*

(1) Upgradation / Modernisation of facilities at BRDs. (2) Solid State Flight Data Recorder (3) Ground Power Unit (4) Servicing Air-Conditioning Trolly (5) Universal Hydrolic Servicing Trolly (6) Drive Generator and installation kit for IAF Aircrafts (7) Flash and Reader (8) Critical aggregates (9) Additional Sites for IMMOLS (10) Network Station (11) Booster and Accessories of VUHFRT set up-322 for Air Defence Radar Units (12) V/UHF RT set for OSA-AK system (13) Specialist Adventure equipment and accessories (14) Rotable, Test equipments, Machinery and equipment of all kinds including Medical and Security related equipment, DG sets and UPS (15) Guns / Tanks / BMPs and connected Stores (16) Radars and AD Systems (17) Various Signal Equipments (18) Equipments for Engineers (19) Security related equipment, etc.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati Thota Seetharama Lakshmi in Rajya Sabha today.

**********

Ministry of Defence
25-July, 2017 15:34 IST
*Private Sector involved in Defence Manufacturing *

Some of the policy initiatives taken by the Government to ease the entry of private sector in defence manufacturing are as follows:

• The parts / components, casting and forgings of defence equipments have been excluded from the purview of industrial licensing under Industries (Development & Regulation) [IDR] Act, 1951. Initial validity of industrial licence for defence has been revised to fifteen years, further extendable upto eighteen years for existing as well as future licenses under IDR Act.

• Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) Policy in defence sector has been reviewed in June 2016, and as per the new policy, FDI up to 49% is allowed under automatic route and above 49% under Government route wherever it is likely to result in access to modern technology or for other reasons to be recorded. To further the ease of process of approvals, the Government has abolished Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB). The work of granting Government approvals for Foreign Investment under the extant FDI Policy has been entrusted to the concerned Administrative Ministries / Departments.

Since the opening of Defence Industry Sector for Private Sector Participation in 2001, the Government has issued 342 Industrial Licenses to 205 Indian Companies. The Licenses have been issued with the major conditions such as:

• Adequate safety & security procedure would need to be put in place by the licensee. The Companies shall comply with the security guidelines applicable to them based on the security categorization indicated in the licence.

• The defence items produced by such companies will primarily be sold to the Ministry of Defence. However, they can also be sold to other Government Entities under the control of Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA), Public Sector Undertakings, State Governments and other different Licensee Companies without the approval of Department of Defence Production (DDP).

• The Companies shall furnish Half-Yearly Returns regarding details of items produced and entities to whom sold in the prescribed proforma to the Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion (DIPP) and Department of Defence Production.

Till date, 66 Licensed Companies covering 109 Licenses have reported commencement of production. 

As per the provisions of Security Manual, the Companies who have reported commencement of production are security audited by Intelligence Agencies once in two years.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Ram Kumar Kashyap in Rajya Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
25-July, 2017 15:17 IST
Share of Defence Budget 

The share of the Defence Budget as per the traditional format followed as a percentage of the GDP from 2013-14 to 2017-18 is as under:

(Rs. in crores)

*Year
BE
GDP
Defence Budget % of GDP*

2013-14
2,03,672.12
92,80,803.00
2.19

2014-15
2,29,000.00
99,21,106.00
2.31

2015-16
2,46,727.00
106,35,426.00
2.32

2016-17
2,49,099.00
114,43,718.00
2.18

2017-18 
2,62,389.81
168,47,455.00
1.56


Armed Forces maintain a balanced inventory by an optimal mix of vintage, current and state of art equipment. Ratio of capital outlay is not defined. Further, the Capital budget is reserved for committed liabilities incurred in the previous years for purchase of modern equipment and also for funding new procurements in the present year. The Revenue budget is for servicing of old equipment and its existing technology.

The ratio of revenue and capital outlay to GDP from the year 2013-2014 to 2017-2018 is as under:

*Year
Revenue
Capital
GDP
Ratio of GDP
Revenue
Capital*

2013-14
116931.42
86740.71
92,80,803.00
1.26
0.93

2014-15
134412.05
94587.95
99,21,106.00
1.35
0.95

2015-16
152139.00
94588.00
106,35,426.00
1.43
0.89

2016-17
162759.00
86340.00
114,43,718.00
1.42
0.75

2017-18
175861.16
86528.65
168,47,455.00
1.04
0.51



This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Prof. M. V. Rajeev Gowda in Rajya Sabha today


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-July, 2017 17:05 IST
*Ministry of Defence enhances Financial Powers of Armed Forces *

In an unprecedented move, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) has decided to delegate substantial financial powers to the Armed Forces for undertaking works for perimeter security of sensitive military installations. This has been done primarily to expedite the decision making process involved in the modernisation of the security apparatus of airbases and defence installations. The Vice-Chiefs of the three Services have been empowered to place orders, procure equipment and carry out civil works without further seeking approvals of the MoD.

The financial delegation represents a significant jump in the powers currently exercised by the Services. The Defence Minister, Shri Arun Jaitley has also fixed strict timelines to ensure that the works are undertaken on priority and in a time-bound manner to ensure full security of our critical defence assets.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-July, 2017 15:38 IST
*Women Personnel in Defence Forces *

Presently, women are recruited in Indian Army as Officers through Short Service Commission (SSC) on all India merit basis along with men candidates. Women Officers are inducted in Army Service Corps, Army Ordnance Corps, Army Education Corps, Judge Advocate General Branch including Engineers, Signals, Intelligence and Electrical & Mechanical Engineering branches. In addition, they are also commissioned in Medical Branch Army Medical Corps (AMC), Army Dental Corps (ADC) and Military Nursing Service (MNS). Further, Women Officers are eligible for grant of Permanent Commission in Judge Advocate General (JAG) Department and in Army Education Corps (AEC) of Army.



The IAF has pioneered the entry of women as officers in flying and ground duty.


In Indian Navy, women officers are inducted through Short Service Commission, in Logistics, Law, Observers, Air Traffic Control (ATC), Pilots (Maritime Reconnaissance Stream), Naval Armament Inspectorate cadre (NAIC), Naval Architecture and Education Branch.



The details of women officers in Army (excluding Medical, Dental & Nursing Branch), in Indian Air Force (excluding Medical and Dental Branch) and in Indian Navy recruited during the last three years, Service-wise, are as under:-



Year
Army
Navy
Air Force

2014
104
57
155

2015
72
35
223

2016
69
43
108

The percentage of women officers in the three services of armed forces are as under:-


Percentage of women officers

Army
Navy
Air Force

3.64%(as on 1.1.2017)
4.49%(as on June 2017)
13% (as on July 2017)


In 2011, the Government approved consideration of women Short Service Commission Officers (SSCOs) for grant of permanent commission along with men SSCOs in specific branches in the three services viz. Judge Advocate General (JAG), and Army Education Corps (AEC) of the Army and their corresponding branches in Navy and Air Force, Naval Constructor in Navy and Accounts Branch in Air Force.


In March 2016, approval has been accorded for induction of women Short Service Commission (SSC) officers as Pilots in Maritime Reconnaissance (MR) stream and in the Naval Armament Inspectorate (NAI) cadre. The inductions are planned commencing from mid 2017.


*In the Indian Air Force since 1993, women officers have been inducted in all branches and stream as Short Service Commissioned Officers except in the fighter stream.* However, IAF has revised Short Service Commission scheme to induct women into the fighter stream on experimental basis for five years. The first batch of three women officers was commissioned in the fighter stream on June 18, 2016.


In addition, steps like increasing tenure of women officers and improving promotional prospects in Army have been taken to increase participation of women in the Army.


This information was given by Minister of state for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Harish Chandra alias Harish Dwivedi in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
04-August, 2017 15:05 IST
*Defence Deals *


The details of contracts signed with foreign vendors since 2014-15 are as under:-

Year
No. of contract
Value(Rs. in crore)

2014-15
18
11261.72

2015-16
17
29171.75

2016-17
23
81129.62

2017-18(upto 30.06.2017)
3
1579.21

The foreign vendors are mainly from USA, Russia, Israel, UK, Germany, France and Sweden.

Capital procurement of defence equipment is undertaken from various domestic as well as foreign vendors in accordance with the extant Defence Procurement Procedure, based on threat perceptions, operational challenges and technological changes and to keep the Armed Forces in a state of readiness to meet the entire spectrum of security challenges.

Government is taking measures for modernization of the Armed Forces, through inducting of new equipment and upgrading of existing equipment and systems. The modernization projects are progressed as per Services Capital Acquisition Plans and under the extant Defence Procurement Procedure.

Government regularly monitors progress of ongoing procurement projects so as to ensure that these are concluded expeditiously.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Bhartruhari Mahtab in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## RISING SUN

*US looking to help India modernize its military, Pacom commander says*
Defense trade between the U.S. and India has totaled about $15 billion over the past decade, and the leader of the U.S. Pacific Command says that spending rate could increase as the two countries work to modernize India’s military.

The U.S.-India relationship “places India on the same level that we have many of our treaty allies," U.S. Navy Adm. Harry Harris told the Press Trust of India.

"This is important, and I believe that together we will be able to improve India's military capabilities in significant and meaningful ways,” Harris said.

India has also invested heavily in defense deals with other partners in recent years, including a $630 million missile defense deal signed in April with an Israeli aerospace firm, the Jerusalem Post reported.

The U.S. has cultivated its relationship with India’s military as part of efforts to keep peace in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region, the Times of India reported. Japan and Australia have also been regional partners, the report said.

“I think the trilateral relationship between India and Japan and the U.S., that relationship is very important," Harris told PTI, adding that Australia remains another key player.

India and the U.S. have conducted joint naval exercises in the Malabar region, on India’s west coast, since 1992, with Japan joining in 2015. Harris said the U.S. “could explore together bringing Australia into the exercise,” however that’s “a decision for India to make.”

President Trump spoke of the U.S.-India relationship in late June, when Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi visited the White House.

“Both our nations have been struck by the evils of terrorism, and we are both determined to destroy terrorist organizations and the radical ideology that drives them. We will destroy radical Islamic terrorism,” Trump said at the time.

Modi did not use the same terminology, but stressed the importance of “doing away” with terrorist sanctuaries and safe havens, apparently reflecting Indian concerns about militants based in Pakistan, India's historical archrival. He said the U.S. and India will enhance intelligence-sharing.
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/0...ernize-its-military-pacom-commander-says.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Goa Shipyard Ltd Mulling Use Of CNG As Fuel For Naval Warships*
Goa Shipyard Limited (GSL), in collaboration with Inland Waterways Authority of India (IWAI) and the ministry of petroleum and natural gas plans to use natural gas as fuel for next generation naval warships.

The project, currently in the proposal stage, will be undertaken as a pilot study through an agreement with the key stakeholders.

“I have suggested to Goa Shipyard and the Indian Coast Guard, and maybe GAIL will partner with these two agencies. We want to have a pilot study to see whether we can use LNG or CNG as a fuel, which is cheaper and cleaner for marine shipping,” minister of state for petroleum and natural gas Dharmendra Pradhan said, who made the proposal to GSL while commissioning the Indian Coast Guard ship (ICGS) ‘Shaurya’.

ICGS Shaurya is an offshore patrol vessel that will be stationed along the western coast and is tasked with protecting India’s off-shore assets and the exclusive economic zone. The offshore patrol vessel is the fifth, in a series of six offshore patrol vessels, that the Coast Guard had tasked GSL to build.

“The Indian marine sector usually uses high speed diesel. Gradually, new fuels like CNG and LNG are coming in. We will soon have a technical memorandum of understanding with these three organizations,” Pradhan said.

Gas India Limited (GAIL) is the largest state-owned natural gas processing and distribution company, and has a 175km long Compressed Natural Gas (CNG) pipeline that terminates at Vasco. Pradhan wants to utilize this pipeline to provide fuel for warships that GSL builds for the Indian Navy and the Coast Guard. “We can see how we can create engineering capability, because the Coast Guard needs both, high speed and slow (speed) ships for surveillance. We have to work out how can we do this with gas fuel. We want to start that project in Goa Shipyard limited,” Pradhan said.

GSL chairman and managing director Shekhar Mital said that the shipyard had already commenced discussions with the inland waterways authority to explore how CNG or LNG can be used as a fuel.
http://defenceaviationpost.com/goa-shipyard-ltd-mulling-use-cng-fuel-naval-warships/


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian arms dealer’s Swiss accounts under scrutiny*
Swiss authorities have received requests for information concerning *possible Swiss bank accounts of Indian defence deals broker Sanjay Bhandari*. He is under investigation for allegedly helping Swiss firm Pilatus secure an order for 75 training aircraft for the Indian Air Force in 2012. 

The decision on whether or not to release information relating to Bhandari’s Swiss assets was announcedexternal link on April 11 in the Federal Gazette. The decision itself is confidential and it is not known if any bank details were transmitted to the Indian authorities. Bhandari is currently a fugitive and is believed to be hiding in England. 

A raid conducted on Bhandari’s premises by income tax officials in 2016 unearthed documents allegedly showing a _payment of CHF750,000 ($774,000) made by Pilatus to his firm Offset India Solutions in 2010_. This June, India’s Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) launched a preliminary enquiry into whether the payments had anything to do with Pilatus winning a huge contract - worth over CHF500 million - in 2012 to supply the Indian Airforce with 75 PC-12 MKII training aircrafts. 

When contacted, Pilatus declined to comment on the CBI investigation. 

*End of an era*
Request for banking information of this kind could soon become a thing of the past. As of 2017, the ‘Multilateral Convention on Mutual Administrative Assistance in Tax Matters’ has come into effect in Switzerland. Now countries with which Switzerland has signed agreements - including India – will no longer need to request information on their citizen’s Swiss bank accounts. The data will be handed over automatically once a year. However, this data can only be used for tax collection efforts and cannot be made public. 

Switzerland has begun collecting such data from 2017 onwards and begin sharing it with select countries (mostly European ones) from 2018. India is among another batch of countriesexternal link that will have to wait until 2019 for the first data exchange, pending parliamentary approval. 
https://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/pilatu...aler-s-swiss-accounts-under-scrutiny/43409576


----------



## Hindustani78

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/op-ed/decoding-the-doctrine/article18404994.ece?homepage=true
> 
> 
> *More clarity is needed on implementing the Joint Indian Armed Forces Doctrine *
> 
> “Surgical strikes”, probably the most abused term of 2016, are now the new norm. The Joint Doctrine of the Indian Armed Forces 2017, released in April, has formally embedded them as a part of sub-conventional operations — meaning that from now on, they are among a range of options at the military’s disposal to respond to terrorist attacks.
> 
> The more interesting aspect in the second such joint doctrine since 2006 is that the scope of “surgical strikes” has been left open. There is no mention of their employment being within the country or beyond its borders — the ambiguity is intended to send a message in the neighbourhood.
> 
> *Larger message lost*
> In this context, it is important to note that the surgical strikes in September 2016 on terror camps along the Line of Control, though much maligned due to political chest-thumping draped in the camouflage of nationalism, did achieve some far-reaching strategic objectives. They were never meant to put an end to terrorism but reversed a discourse which began in 1998 that India was out of conventional options in its quiver in the face of continued cross-border terrorism after the Indian and Pakistani nuclear tests. Unfortunately, this bigger message was lost in the noise.
> 
> Further, while acknowledging that the possibility of a “conventional war under a nuclear over-hang” recedes with attendant “political and international compulsions”, the doctrine notes that training of ‘‘Special Operations Division’’ for execution of precision tasks needs no reiteration. Factoring in the escalation potential of a conflict due to such actions, it states: “The possibility of sub-conventional escalating to a conventional level would be dependent on multiple influences, principally: politically-determined conflict claims; strategic conjuncture; operational circumstance; international pressures and military readiness.”
> 
> The doctrine also reiterates the basic tenets of the Indian nuclear doctrine, no-first use (NFU) and minimum credible deterrence, contrary to recent calls to revise the NFU and speculation in the West that India would resort to a first strike.
> 
> It adds that conflict will be determined or prevented through a process of credible deterrence, coercive diplomacy and conclusively by punitive destruction, disruption and constraint in a nuclear environment across the Spectrum of Conflict.
> 
> Flowing from the broader objective is the statement that Special Forces units will be “tasked to develop area specialisation in their intended operational theatres” to achieve an optimum effect.
> 
> The various objectives open up an entire gamut of capability addition and process optimisation for the Indian military to be able to enforce it. Achieving these broad objectives requires seamless synergy between the three services, a far cry in the present circumstances.
> 
> Interestingly some of the biggest policy decisions have been stuck endlessly — appointment of a Chief of Defence Staff (CDS), formation of cyber, space and Special Forces commands and carving out inter-service theatre commands. After some initial push from the Government, the enthusiasm has gone cold.
> 
> The doctrine also declares: “Undertaking ‘Integrated Theatre Battle’ with an operationally adaptable force, to ensure decisive victory in a network centric environment… in varied geographical domains, will be the guiding philosophy for evolution of force application and war fighting strategies.” In this context, how the doctrine will be put into effect will be worth watching given that the 15 year Long Term Integrated Perspective Plan is nowhere near being achieved by any of the three services.
> 
> *Indigenisation challenge*
> Another important pronouncement under the “National Military Objectives” is: “Enable required degree of self-sufficiency in defence equipment and technology through indigenization to achieve desired degree of technological independence by 2035.”
> 
> This probably presents the biggest challenge of all given the fledgling state of the domestic defence-industrial complex. While a grand pronouncement was made under the “Make in India” initiative, it has essentially remained an exercise in doling out billions of dollars to foreign companies.
> 
> The doctrine is a bold announcement, but without the necessary elements in place, it will remain just another document like the policy formulations enunciated earlier. Or worse, it will be relegated to being another political slogan for popular resonance rather than send out a message of intent beyond Indian borders and shores.
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/defence-pay-hike-from-may/article18404958.ece?homepage=true
> 
> * Order says remaining core concerns are being addressed separately *
> After a wait of about eight months, military personnel are likely to receive their revised pay recommended by the Seventh Pay Commission with arrears in May’s salary, say the general instructions issued by the three Services to their personnel.
> 
> The Union Cabinet issued orders last week for implementing the recommendations for military personnel. Following this, the three Services issued the general instructions stating the various recommendations that were approved.
> 
> “Army pay rules 2017 issued on May 03 … Some core concerns have been addressed and remaining core concerns are being addressed separately,” said the instructions issued by the Army’s Pay Commission Cell on May 5.
> 
> *Pay stages stretched*
> The recommendations approved include extension of pay stages for junior commissioned officers (JCO) and other ranks from 24 to 40 to prevent stagnation, increase in index of rationalisation for Colonels and Lieutenant-Colonels from 2.57 to 2.67 and extension of pay stages for Brigadiers by two.
> 
> On the pension front, two recommendations approved are restoration of the percentage-based disability pension and an additional option for pension by pay fixation method in addition to the consolidation method, whichever is higher.
> 
> “Revised pay with arrears likely to be credited this month,” the instruction stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arrears since Jan. ‘16*
> Sources said the arrears will be calculated from January 2016, the date of implementation of the pay panel recommendations, and will be credited with this month’s salary along with the revised pay. “They will deduct the 10% interim arrears given before Deepavali last year,” a source added.
> 
> The Controller-General of Defence Accounts (CGDA), which is responsible for implementing the recommendations, has already been issued instructions. “They will now calculate the revised tables and release them,” the source said.
> 
> *Anomalies remain*
> However, some of the core anomalies raised by the services are yet to be addressed, top among them are Non-Functional Upgrade (NFU) and higher Military Service Pay (MSP) for JCOs.
> 
> NFU entitles all officers of a batch who are not promoted to draw the salary and grade pay that the senior-most officer of their batch would get after a certain period.
> 
> In a reference to that the instructions notes: “Pay comparison between defence services, all India services and Group A services must be understood in totality and explained to rank and file to dispel apprehensions about discrepancies.




Cabinet
16-August, 2017 16:19 IST
*Cabinet approves creation of 7 posts of Principal Director and 36 posts of Director on regular basis in the Armed Forces Headquarters Civil Service *

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi today has given its approval for 7 posts of Principal Director and 36 posts of Director on regular basis in the Armed Forces Headquarters (AFHQ) Civil Service, Ministry of Defence as part of restructuring . 

Creation of regular posts in the AFHQ Civil Service will alleviate stagnation the cadre. It will be in the interest of better cadre management and bring improvement in the efficiency of the service. This would be an innovative measure entailing no additional cost but would bring benefits from the perspective of cadre management and enable its better utilisation. 

Creation of regular posts in the place of “in situ” promotions will ensure more transparency in cadre management. Assigning of higher responsibilities on regular posts will result in greater productivity and accountability with respect to AFHQ CS officers.

*****


----------



## RISING SUN

*Government tells Air Force, Navy to complete airbase fencing before deadline*

Seeking to prevent another Pathankot-type attack, the defence ministry has asked the navy and the air force to hasten and complete the three-layer perimeter fencing around their air bases before the timeframe set by them.

In the aftermath of the January 1, 2016 attack on Pathankot air base, the defence ministry had cleared a proposal for the navy and the air force to immediately provide a three-layer security system around their bases housing high value assets such as fighter and transport aircraft.

"During a recent presentation to the ministry, the navy had given a timeframe of 2019 but the ministry was of the view that the project should be completed at an earlier date to cut down the possibility of terrorists attempting any such attack in the future," government sources told Mail Today.


Under the project, the air force and navy would be providing perimeter fencing security to around 29 of their air bases, including 23 of the IAF and remaining of the navy.

The IAF is set to release the tender for the project by next month and expects to complete the work by the end of next year.

To empower the services in completing their base security projects, the defence ministry has also delegated substantial financial powers to the armed forces for undertaking works for perimeter security of sensitive military installations.

As per the decision taken by the ministry, each of the three services vice chiefs will be able to spend at least Rs 800 crore annually in strengthening perimeter security at the sensitive bases.

A total of 3,000 sensitive bases, including 600 highly sensitive installations of the army, the navy and the air force were identified by the forces months after the daring attack on Pathankot air base last year.

Among the military installations, air bases have been given priority in strengthening air base security which would be followed by the other sensitive bases of the three services.

A security audit of defence bases was carried out on the recommendation of a committee headed by retired Lt Gen Philip Campose which was set up after the terror attack on the forward Pathankot air force base last year.
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...irbase-fencing-before-deadline/1/1026748.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Defence canteen, India’s top retailer, to go online*
The Canteen Stores Department (CSD) — which supplies goods at concessional rates to defence personnel from the Army, Navy and Air Force — is undergoing a makeover. CSD, which is facing unusual criticism with regard to alleged restrictions being imposed on products, is not only looking at expanding its depots but is also putting in place systems to ensure its 1.2 crore customers get to purchase the latest fast-moving consumer goods (FMCG) off CSD's Unit Retail Canteen (URC) shelves, as do their civilian counterparts from the various modern retailers and kirana stores. 

The country's largest retail network, which closed the fiscal year 2016-17 with a turnover of Rs 17,000 crore, is also working with partner companies on a model that would reduce the time lag and inconvenience involved in the purchase of white goods. The objective is to make sure cardholders get the latest range of white goods to choose from, which is not the case today. 

Spearheading these changes is Air Vice-Marshal M Baladitya, chairman, board of administration and general manager of CSD, who is hopeful of executing these plans by Diwali this year. "We want our customers to get the option of buying a product from our URCs the same day when the product is launched in the market. At present, products are made available with a lag effect, which can even extend to a year. We are working on shortening the time taken to launch new products. So instead of two board meetings in a year, we will now meet six times for faster clearance of new product introductions. We are already in talks with leading FMCG companies like Hindustan Unilever and Procter & Gamble to ensure our customers get to sample their products as soon as they are launched," Baladitya told TOI in an exclusive interview. 

On white goods, CSD is talking to leading consumer durable makers to smoothen the process. Today, it's a long-drawn process which results in a lag effect. 

CSD plans to ensure documents are transmitted online and, once the depot issues an authority letter, the consumer can pick up the white goods from the nearest dealer anywhere in the country. Most white goods companies have dealer outlets across major cities and towns, which covers 80% of CSD's customer base. 

"We want to make the entire range of white goods brands available online on the CSD website. Customers can choose what they want to buy and make an online payment directly to the white goods company via internet banking. We are talking to all leading consumer durable companies to facilitate the same. Most of them have agreed to come on board," said Baladitya. 
http://m.timesofindia.com/business/...etailer-to-go-online/articleshow/60078039.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

*India looks to America for aerial protection from threat of enemy rockets, drones and aircraft as the capital plans to go anti-ballistic*
India is considering an American anti-missile 'umbrella' to protect the Delhi region from enemy rockets, drones and aircraft. 

Seeking to provide protection to dignitaries, including the President and Prime Minister, India is looking into the system, as part of the Delhi Area Defence project. 

'_*The National Advanced Surface to Air Missile System (NASAMS)*_ is being considered for the Delhi Area Defence project to provide aerial protection to the capital from airborne threats,' government sources told Mail Today. 





+3
The capital may get US anti-missile umbrella

The programme is being undertaken as the threat from incoming enemy missiles, drones and aircraft is perceived to be on the rise, because of their increasing use by organisations such as the Lashkar-e-Taiba. 

US defence officials have given presentations to the Air Force and other concerned agencies, and the proposal is now being considered by the government. 

The same anti-missile system is used by the Americans to guard their national capital region in Washington DC and has been in deployment there since 2005. 





+3
Officials are considering installing the NASAMS air defence system to protect the Delhi region from enemy rockets, drones and aircraft

The Indian Air Force has been using missile systems originating from Russia to help protect the national capital, as well as important assets. 

The Americans claim the NASAMS as being a state-of-the-art air defence system that can maximise the ability of the users to quickly identify, engage and destroy enemy aircraft, unmanned aerial vehicles or emerging cruise missile threats.

'It is owned by seven countries and has been integrated into the US national capital region's air defence system since 2005. 

'In addition to the US, it is in service in Norway, Finland, Spain and the Netherlands,' said the firm which manufactures the missile system for the US government.





+3
Indian army soldiers take up position on the perimeter of an airforce base in Pathankot on January 3, 2016, during an operation to 'sanitise' the base following an attack by gunmen

Government sources said this programme would be running simultaneously with the indigenous Ballistic Missile Defence shield project, under which protection would be provided to key cities such as Delhi and Mumbai from incoming ballistic missiles. 

Under the DRDO project, the plan is to take down long range ballistic missiles coming in from up to 2,000 km, at heights of 30 to 120 kilometres.

In the past few years, India has been taking significant steps to improve its air defence capabilities as a number of new mechanisms to take on hostile aerial action have been introduced and many more new systems will be added in the near future. 

India recently started inducting the long-delayed `20,000 crore SPYDER missile systems into the Air Force and some of the systems have already been deployed on the western frontier to thwart any misadventure from the Pakistan side. 

India has also signed a deal worth `17,000-crore for medium-range-surface-to-air-missile (MRSAM) system with Israel to equip the Army Air Defence Corps to take out enemy planes and drones at ranges of up to 70 kilometres in the air. 

The DRDO has also started a programme to develop a quick-reaction surface-to-air missile system to enable the armed forces to bolster air defence capabilities in both the western and eastern sectors. 

Indian agencies are considering the NASAMS at a time when defence ties between India and the US are on a high and New Delhi has contracted for military hardware worth over `75,000 crore in the last one decade. 

The Indian Air Force has acquired various systems from the US including the C-17 Globemaster heavylift aircraft, C-130J Super Hercules Special Operations planes, Apache attack choppers and the Chinook heavy-lift helicopters in the last seven to eight years. 

The Navy has also acquired 12 P-8 anti-submarine warfare and surveillance aircraft from the US for looking after its vast maritime zone and replace its Russian Tupolev spy planes. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...dia-looks-America-help-aerial-protection.html

*Delhi may soon get US aerial defence formula against missile threats*
Seeking to provide protection to dignitaries including the President and Prime Minister as well as the national capital territory from enemy cruise missiles, drones and aircraft, India is considering an American system under the Delhi Area Defence project. "_*The National Advanced Surface to Air Missile System (NASAMS) is being considered for the Delhi Area Defence project*_ to provide aerial protection to the Capital from airborne threats," government sources told Mail Today.

The programme is being undertaken as the threat perception from incoming enemy missiles, drones and aircraft is on the rise because of their increasing use by terrorist organisations such as the Lashkar-e-Taiba. US defence officials have made presentations to the Air Force and other agencies concerned and the proposal is under the consideration of the government, the sources said.

The same anti-missile system is used by the Americans to guard their national capital region in Washington DC and has been in deployment there since 2005. The Indian Air Force has been using the Russian-origin missile systems for giving protection to the national Capital and the vital assets and vital points. The NASAMS is claimed by the Americans to be a state-of-the-art air defence system that can maximise the ability of the users to quickly identify, engage and destroy current and evolving enemy aircraft, unmanned aerial vehicle or emerging cruise missile threats.


*DELHI, MUMBAI TO GET COVER FROM MISSILES TOO*

"It is owned by seven countries and has been integrated into the US National Capital Region's air defence system since 2005. In addition to the US, it is in service in Norway, Finland, Spain and the Netherlands," says the firm which manufactures the missile system for the US government on its website about the air defence system.

Government sources said this programme would be running simultaneously to the indigenous Ballistic Missile Defence shield project under which protection would be provided to key cities such as Delhi and Mumbai from incoming ballistic missiles. Under the DRDO project, the plan is to take down the ballistic missiles coming in from long ranges, up to 2,000 km or more at heights of 30 to 120 kilometres in the air, and the twin-layer system is in advanced stages of development. In the last few years, India has been taking significant steps to improve its air defence capabilities as a number of new mechanisms to take on hostile aerial action have been inducted and many more new systems would be joining in the near future.

India recently started inducting the long-delayed Rs 20,000 crore SPYDER missile systems into the Air Force and some of the systems have already been deployed on the western frontier to thwart any misadventure from the Pakistan side. India has also signed a deal worth Rs 17,000-crore for Medium-Range Surface-to-Air Missile (MRSAM) system with Israel to equip the Army Air Defence Corps to take out enemy planes and drones at ranges of up to 70 kilometres in the air.

The DRDO has also started a programme to develop a Quick-Reaction Surface-to- Air Missile system for the armed forces to bolster the air defence capabilities in both the western and the eastern sector. Indian agencies are considering the NASAMS at a time when defence ties between India and the US are on a high and New Delhi has contracted for military hardware worth over Rs 75,000 crore in the last one decade. The Indian Air Force has acquired various systems from the US including the C-17 Globemaster heavylift aircraft, C-130J Super Hercules Special Operations planes, Apache attack choppers and the Chinook heavylift helicopters in the last seven to eight years. The Navy has also acquired 12 P-8 anti-submarine warfare and surveillance aircraft from the US for looking after its vast maritime zone and replace its Russian Tupolev spy planes.
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...tection-nasams-air-defence-iaf/1/1029664.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-August, 2017 17:43 IST
*First Synergy Conference on Defence Pension Organised by Defence Accounts Department *

The Defence Accounts Department (DAD) organized its first Synergy Conference on Defence Pensions here, today. The conference was attended by all Defence Pensioners Associations and was open to all Defence Pensioners. Welcoming the panel and participants Additional Controller General of Defence Accounts (Addl. CGDA) Shri Prashant Sukul, emphasized the importance of stakeholder consultations by way of Synergy Conferences initiated by DAD.

The objective of the conference was to obtain feedback from the pensioners that would help the department to serve them better with constantly improving systems and procedures. Digitization of pension data and implementation of a pensionsapp were also discussed in detail.

Joint CGDA (Pension) Shri Kanwaldeep Singh, gave a brief presentation on current status on important issues pertaining to pension. Many issues and suggestions were highlighted by the participants.

The Department was enriched by the deliberations and this initiative would be institutionalized and occur on a regular basis.

The panel formed to interact with the pensioners was headed by Addl. CGDA Shri UpendraSah. It had on the panel Joint Secretary (Ex-Servicemen Welfare) Shri Ravi Kant representing the Ministry of Defence, Principal CDA (Pensions) Shri Praveen Kumar. Services representatives ACOP (CP) Rear Admiral KK Pandey and DDG (PS) Brig. JK Rao were also among the panelists.


The Addl. Controller General of Defence Accounts, Shri Prashant Sukul addressing the 1st Synergy Conference on Defence Pension, organised by the Defence Accounts Department, in New Delhi on August 28, 2017.


----------



## Gurjot.S

https://theprint.in/2017/08/31/defence-ministry-retires-13-babus-non-performance/


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...clarity-on-sahayak-system/article19595991.ece

* System holds up thousands of soldiers from active duty *
Despite the military reforms approved by the Cabinet on Wednesday, Army sources say there is no immediate end to the _sahayak_ system that is actually holding up thousands of combat soldiers from active duty.

“There is no consensus on ending or replacing the _sahayak_ system within the Army. In addition, emulating the Navy and Air Force is not feasible since the system is linked to combat situations as well,” a senior officer told _The Hindu_.

On Wednesday, the Cabinet approved a series of reforms meant to enhancing the combat capability and rebalancing defence expenditure of the Army to increase the teeth-to-tail ratio by which 57,000 soldiers would be redeployed to operational duties. The recommendations were made by a committee headed by Lt. Gen. (retd.) DB Shekatkar. Surprisingly, the committee which had a wide-ranging mandate and made about 99 recommendations did not include any on the system.

*Renewed debate*

There are over 30,000 soldiers employed as _sahayaks_ or orderlies both in peacetime and forward locations. There have been recommendations, time and again, to end the practice and replace the _sahayaks_ in peacetime locations with civilians freeing up the soldiers for combat roles. The debate was renewed early this year, when several videos had surfaced on social media in which soldiers vented out views against the discrimination under the system. Following this, Army Chief Gen. Bipin Rawat strongly defended it and warned personnel against taking to social media to air views as it “affects the morale of the jawans and thereby the Army”.

He also announced the setting up of a grievance box at all formations for soldiers to put in their concerns which would directly reach the Army headquarters.

The government too had strongly defended the system while promising a full review. In March, Minister of State for Defence Subhash Bhamre said the rapport between officers and their buddies resulted in the enhancement of the “_esprit de corps _in a unit, which is vital during war and peace”.

Dr. Bhamre said in a written reply in Parliament “exhaustive instructions have been issued from time to time stressing upon the need to ensure that under no circumstances _sahayaks_, being combatant soldiers, are employed on menial tasks, which are not in conformity with the dignity and self-respect of a soldier”.

He added that the system had clearly defined military duties and formed an integral part of the organisation structure of a unit and had specific functions during war and peace.

In 2010, the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence had asked the Army to emulate the Navy and Air Force and abolish the “demeaning and humiliating” practice_, _a colonial legacy.


----------



## X_Killer

; /


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904250671674703872. .


----------



## Hindustani78

HYDERABAD, September 03, 2017 07:26 IST
Updated: September 03, 2017 07:27 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...d-for-secretariat-complex/article19614073.ece




The Bison Polo Grounds where the new Telangana Secretariat is likely to come up. 

* Centre ready to give Bison Polo Grounds, Jaitley tells KCR *
Hurdles seem to be clearing for the Telangana government’s proposal to construct a new Secretariat complex at the Bison Polo Grounds, with the Centre’s nod to give defence land for the purpose.

The Centre has also agreed to give the defence land to facilitate the expansion of Medchal highway and the Karimnagar Rajiv Rahadari and consider the request of the State for reduction of GST on public utility projects, according to a release from the Chief Minister’s Office.

*Reduction of GST*

Telangana Chief Minister K. Chandrasekhar Rao met the Union Finance and Defence Minister Arun Jaitley in New Delhi on Saturday and discussed the issue of defence land and reduction of GST on public utility projects.

Mr. Jaitley was believed to have informed the Chief Minister that the Centre was ready to hand over the Bison Polo Grounds for the construction of the Secretariat and the expansion of the Medchal highway and Karimnagar Rajiv Rahadari.

The request to reduce GST to 5% on public utility projects like Mission Bhagiratha, irrigation projects and road works will be taken after discussing it at the GST Council meeting to be held in Hyderabad on September 9, Mr Jaitley told Mr.Rao.

The Centre had reduced the GST from 18% to 12% on construction works after State’s request.

The Chief Minister thanked the Union Minister for agreeing to give Defence lands and hoped a favourable decision on GST reduction on public utility projects.

Chief Adviser to State government Rajiv Sharma and Chief Minister’s Principal Secretary S.Narsing Rao accompanied Mr Rao when he met the Union Minister.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-September, 2017 18:26 IST
*DPSUs and OFB in Support of Central Armed Police Forces *

The Defence Minister Smt Nirmala Sitharaman has stressed on the need to become more indigenous in Defence Production. She appreciated the consistent efforts being made by the Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs) and Ordnance Factories (OFs) in this direction. She was speaking on the occasion of handing over of several products developed by DPSUs and OFs to the Central Armed Police Forces (CAPFs) here today. 

The Minister of Home Affairs Shri Rajnath Singh, who also graced the occasion, said that India wants to reduce its dependence on defence imports and ‘Make in India’ is the right initiative to achieve that. He expressed satisfaction that the indigenous content has increased in the defence production and hoped that fully indigenous products will be produced by the DPSUs and OFs in the very near future. The Minister also said that there is a need to design light weight bullet-proof jackets and helmets for the Forces. 

The products which were handed over to the CAPFs were an armoured bus and bullet-proof jackets by the CMD, MIDHANI Dr. Dinesh Kumar Likhi to DG CRPF Shri RR Bhatnagar. An Unmanned Aerial Vehicle was handed over by the CMD HAL Shri T Suvarna Raju to DG CRPF and small arms like Assault Rifle and Carbine by the DGOF and Chairman OFB Shri SC Bajpai to DG CRPF. An All Terrain Vehicle was handed over by the CMD BEML Shri Deepak Kumar Hota to DG BSF Shri KK Sharma. 

The function was attended by the Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre, Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta, several senior officials from the Ministry of Defence, Ministry of Home Affairs, DPSUs and OFB.

***********

Ministry of Defence
07-September, 2017 17:29 IST
*Nirmala Sitharaman takes over as Defence Minister *

Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman took over charge as Defence Minister, here today. On her arrival at the Ministry of Defence in South Block, Smt. Sitharaman was received by outgoing Defence Minister Shri Arun Jaitley, Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre, Defence Secretary Shri Sanjay Mitra, Defence Secretary (Defence Production) Shri AK Gupta, Chairman DRDO & Secretary Department of Defence R&D Dr. S Christopher and other senior officials. Smt Sitharaman is the first full time Woman Defence Minister of India. Immediately after assuming office, the Defence Minister approved a grant of over Rs 13 crore which will be released for 8685 ex-servicemen, widows and dependants out of the Armed Forces Flag Day Fund. She also approved financial assistance out of Raksha Mantri Ex-Servicemen Fund.


----------



## Hindustani78

Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman taking charge as the Union Minister for Defence, in New Delhi on September 07, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman after taking charge from Shri Arun Jaitley, in New Delhi on September 07, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre, the Minister of State for Finance and Shipping, Shri P. Radhakrishnan and the senior officers of Defence establishment and others are also seen.




Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman being greeted by the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre after taking charge as the Union Minister for Defence, in New Delhi on September 07, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman lighting the lamp at the handing over of products developed by the Defence Public Sector Undertakings and Ordnance Factories to Central Armed Police Forces (CAPFs), in New Delhi on September 07, 2017. The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh, the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta are also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing the gathering at the handing over of products developed by the Defence Public Sector Undertakings and Ordnance Factories to Central Armed Police Forces (CAPFs), in New Delhi on September 07, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing the gathering at the handing over of products developed by the Defence Public Sector Undertakings and Ordnance Factories to Central Armed Police Forces (CAPFs), in New Delhi on September 07, 2017. The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh, the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta are also seen.





The CMD, Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), Shri T. Survarna Raju displaying a UAV as the Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, the Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh, the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre, the Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta, the DGOF and Chairman OFB, Shri S.C. Bajpai and the DG, CRPF, Shri R.R. Bhatnagar look on, during the handing over of products developed by the Defence Public Sector Undertakings and Ordnance Factories to Central Armed Police Forces (CAPFs), in New Delhi on September 07, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman with Union Home Minister Rajnath during an exhibition organised by Department of Defence Production of Ministry of Defence at DRDO Bhavan in New Delhi on Thursday.


----------



## RISING SUN

*2,000 SSB staffers to go to Intelligence Bureau; govt approves border snoop plan*
Over 2,000 personnel of a "dying" paramilitary cadre will be "transferred" to the Intelligence Bureau (IB) to boost the on-ground presence of the agency on the eastern borders, where India is bolstering its defences by building roads and other military infrastructure. 
*Top News headlines*
A total of 2,765 posts of the civilian cadre of the Sashastra Seema Bal (SSB) will be shifted to the IB command over the next year. Of these posts, 2,039 are operational. 

"The civil wing of the SSB should be transferred to the IB lock, stock and barrel, including land, physical infrastructure, equipment among others," a government blueprint, accessed by PTI, said. 

A top security official privy to the "ambitious" plan said a 300-page proposal for the transfer of the assets -- both manpower and infrastructure -- had been prepared at the SSB headquarters here and had been vetted by the home ministry and the office of the national security advisor (NSA) for final implementation. 

He added that the manpower of the civil wing of the SSB, which is termed as "dying" as it does not have promotional and work avenues, would be deployed to bolster the IB's presence in the eastern border areas, where these officials have worked for long. 

The average age of the cadre, the official said, was above 50 years and the personnel had done a lot of work with the people living along the Nepal and Bhutan borders. 

They not only helped them integrate with the mainstream, but also acted as the "eyes and ears" of the SSB, the designated lead intelligence agency on the two borders. 

The cadre was first raised in 1963, in the aftermath of the Chinese aggression of the previous year, to work in the border areas and promote a sense of national belonging and pro-India feelings among the local population. 

It worked under the external intelligence agency -- Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) -- till 2001, under the name Special Service Bureau. 

The name of the force was changed to Sashastra Seema Bal in 2003, following the 1999 Kargil conflict. It was then tasked with guarding the Indo-Nepal and Indo-Bhutan borders on the country's eastern flank. 

"The transfer of the civilian SSB cadre will begin once the long-awaited cadre restructuring of the force is approved and implemented. All this will take about a year to take shape," the official said. 

The blueprint envisages that once these officials are transferred to the IB, they will be "utilised for different activities related to intelligence, keeping in view the expertise and proficiency of the incumbents". 

"These personnel have only been doing civic action work and publicity of government schemes in the far-flung border areas and anti-Naxal operation zones for close to two decades now. 

"After the SSB was declared an armed force of the Union in 2001, they became a dying cadre as they were not uniformed personnel. Now, their experience and knowledge of the locals, languages and natural features of the border areas will be used to aid the hardcore intelligence work of the IB," the official said. 

He added that as per the blueprint, the cadre, after the proposed transfer, "will be treated at par with the IB employees" and some of them might even be retained post retirement considering their expertise and knowledge of the field areas. 

The cadre, for the last over 50 years, has been working in insurgency-hit areas along the border and Naxal-hit states, undertaking civic welfare programmes such as teaching children in schools, conducting medical camps and organising vocational training courses. 

The men and women of this cadre were seen as fast losing their sheen as they were not getting timely promotions and could not opt for combat posts as their physical fitness did not allow them to perform arduous tasks and their recruitment rules were different from those of the uniformed staffers. 

The SSB, with a strength of about 70,000 personnel, has been guarding the 1,751-km Indo-Nepal border since 2001 and the 699-km Indo-Bhutan border since 2004. 

It is deployed along the international border in the states of Uttarakhand, Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, West Bengal, Sikkim, Assam and Arunachal Pradesh, with many of its posts located close to the Sino-India border.
http://m.timesofindia.com/india/200...order-snoop-plan/amp_articleshow/60409192.cms

*2,000 SSB staffers to go to Intelligence Bureau; govt approves border snoop plan*
Over 2,000 personnel of a "dying" paramilitary cadre will be "transferred" to the Intelligence Bureau (IB) to boost the on-ground presence of the agency on the eastern borders, where India is bolstering its defences by building roads and other military infrastructure. 
*Top News headlines*
A total of 2,765 posts of the civilian cadre of the Sashastra Seema Bal (SSB) will be shifted to the IB command over the next year. Of these posts, 2,039 are operational. 

"The civil wing of the SSB should be transferred to the IB lock, stock and barrel, including land, physical infrastructure, equipment among others," a government blueprint, accessed by PTI, said. 

A top security official privy to the "ambitious" plan said a 300-page proposal for the transfer of the assets -- both manpower and infrastructure -- had been prepared at the SSB headquarters here and had been vetted by the home ministry and the office of the national security advisor (NSA) for final implementation. 

He added that the manpower of the civil wing of the SSB, which is termed as "dying" as it does not have promotional and work avenues, would be deployed to bolster the IB's presence in the eastern border areas, where these officials have worked for long. 

The average age of the cadre, the official said, was above 50 years and the personnel had done a lot of work with the people living along the Nepal and Bhutan borders. 

They not only helped them integrate with the mainstream, but also acted as the "eyes and ears" of the SSB, the designated lead intelligence agency on the two borders. 

The cadre was first raised in 1963, in the aftermath of the Chinese aggression of the previous year, to work in the border areas and promote a sense of national belonging and pro-India feelings among the local population. 

It worked under the external intelligence agency -- Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) -- till 2001, under the name Special Service Bureau. 

The name of the force was changed to Sashastra Seema Bal in 2003, following the 1999 Kargil conflict. It was then tasked with guarding the Indo-Nepal and Indo-Bhutan borders on the country's eastern flank. 

"The transfer of the civilian SSB cadre will begin once the long-awaited cadre restructuring of the force is approved and implemented. All this will take about a year to take shape," the official said. 

The blueprint envisages that once these officials are transferred to the IB, they will be "utilised for different activities related to intelligence, keeping in view the expertise and proficiency of the incumbents". 

"These personnel have only been doing civic action work and publicity of government schemes in the far-flung border areas and anti-Naxal operation zones for close to two decades now. 

"After the SSB was declared an armed force of the Union in 2001, they became a dying cadre as they were not uniformed personnel. Now, their experience and knowledge of the locals, languages and natural features of the border areas will be used to aid the hardcore intelligence work of the IB," the official said. 

He added that as per the blueprint, the cadre, after the proposed transfer, "will be treated at par with the IB employees" and some of them might even be retained post retirement considering their expertise and knowledge of the field areas. 

The cadre, for the last over 50 years, has been working in insurgency-hit areas along the border and Naxal-hit states, undertaking civic welfare programmes such as teaching children in schools, conducting medical camps and organising vocational training courses. 

The men and women of this cadre were seen as fast losing their sheen as they were not getting timely promotions and could not opt for combat posts as their physical fitness did not allow them to perform arduous tasks and their recruitment rules were different from those of the uniformed staffers. 

The SSB, with a strength of about 70,000 personnel, has been guarding the 1,751-km Indo-Nepal border since 2001 and the 699-km Indo-Bhutan border since 2004. 

It is deployed along the international border in the states of Uttarakhand, Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, West Bengal, Sikkim, Assam and Arunachal Pradesh, with many of its posts located close to the Sino-India border.
http://m.timesofindia.com/india/200...order-snoop-plan/amp_articleshow/60409192.cms

*MHA gives more finance powers to DGs of CRPF, BSF, NIA*
Chiefs of central armed police forces like CRPF and BSF and other central agencies have been empowered to spend up to Rs 15 crore for executing major projects and Rs 1 crore for minor works, including repairing of residential buildings, a home ministry official said. 

The home ministry in an order enhanced the financial powers of the directors general of CRPF, BSF, CISF, ITBP, SSB, NSG, Assam Rifles and National Investigation Agency and director of Intelligence Bureau to execute major projects to Rs 15 crore from Rs 10 crore, the official said. 

The major projects include construction of buildings, purchase of vehicles besides others. 
Similarly, the chiefs have also been authorised to spend up to Rs one crore for carrying out minor works like petty repairs and administrative expenditure. So far, they were allowed to spend up to Rs 50 lakh.

The decision was taken by Union home secretary Rajiv Gauba to bring greater flexibility in operations, reduce delays and facilitate quick decision on matters involving financial expenditure, the official said. 
Earlier, the ministry gave financial powers to the joint secretaries to spend up to Rs 50 crore for executing works and purchasing land. 

Joint secretaries have also been allowed to make procurement through open or limited tender of up to Rs 20 crore and procurement through negotiated or single tender or proprietary contract of up to Rs 5 crore.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...rpf-bsf-nia/articleshow/60394866.cms?from=mdr


----------



## RISING SUN

*2,000 SSB staffers to go to Intelligence Bureau; govt approves border snoop plan*
Over 2,000 personnel of a "dying" paramilitary cadre will be "transferred" to the Intelligence Bureau (IB) to boost the on-ground presence of the agency on the eastern borders, where India is bolstering its defences by building roads and other military infrastructure. 
*Top News headlines*
A total of 2,765 posts of the civilian cadre of the Sashastra Seema Bal (SSB) will be shifted to the IB command over the next year. Of these posts, 2,039 are operational. 

"The civil wing of the SSB should be transferred to the IB lock, stock and barrel, including land, physical infrastructure, equipment among others," a government blueprint, accessed by PTI, said. 

A top security official privy to the "ambitious" plan said a 300-page proposal for the transfer of the assets -- both manpower and infrastructure -- had been prepared at the SSB headquarters here and had been vetted by the home ministry and the office of the national security advisor (NSA) for final implementation. 

He added that the manpower of the civil wing of the SSB, which is termed as "dying" as it does not have promotional and work avenues, would be deployed to bolster the IB's presence in the eastern border areas, where these officials have worked for long. 

The average age of the cadre, the official said, was above 50 years and the personnel had done a lot of work with the people living along the Nepal and Bhutan borders. 

They not only helped them integrate with the mainstream, but also acted as the "eyes and ears" of the SSB, the designated lead intelligence agency on the two borders. 

The cadre was first raised in 1963, in the aftermath of the Chinese aggression of the previous year, to work in the border areas and promote a sense of national belonging and pro-India feelings among the local population. 

It worked under the external intelligence agency -- Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) -- till 2001, under the name Special Service Bureau. 

The name of the force was changed to Sashastra Seema Bal in 2003, following the 1999 Kargil conflict. It was then tasked with guarding the Indo-Nepal and Indo-Bhutan borders on the country's eastern flank. 

"The transfer of the civilian SSB cadre will begin once the long-awaited cadre restructuring of the force is approved and implemented. All this will take about a year to take shape," the official said. 

The blueprint envisages that once these officials are transferred to the IB, they will be "utilised for different activities related to intelligence, keeping in view the expertise and proficiency of the incumbents". 

"These personnel have only been doing civic action work and publicity of government schemes in the far-flung border areas and anti-Naxal operation zones for close to two decades now. 

"After the SSB was declared an armed force of the Union in 2001, they became a dying cadre as they were not uniformed personnel. Now, their experience and knowledge of the locals, languages and natural features of the border areas will be used to aid the hardcore intelligence work of the IB," the official said. 

He added that as per the blueprint, the cadre, after the proposed transfer, "will be treated at par with the IB employees" and some of them might even be retained post retirement considering their expertise and knowledge of the field areas. 

The cadre, for the last over 50 years, has been working in insurgency-hit areas along the border and Naxal-hit states, undertaking civic welfare programmes such as teaching children in schools, conducting medical camps and organising vocational training courses. 

The men and women of this cadre were seen as fast losing their sheen as they were not getting timely promotions and could not opt for combat posts as their physical fitness did not allow them to perform arduous tasks and their recruitment rules were different from those of the uniformed staffers. 

The SSB, with a strength of about 70,000 personnel, has been guarding the 1,751-km Indo-Nepal border since 2001 and the 699-km Indo-Bhutan border since 2004. 

It is deployed along the international border in the states of Uttarakhand, Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, West Bengal, Sikkim, Assam and Arunachal Pradesh, with many of its posts located close to the Sino-India border.
http://m.timesofindia.com/india/200...order-snoop-plan/amp_articleshow/60409192.cms

*India Successfully Tests 500kg Locally Developed Precision Guided HSLD Bomb*
India has successfully tested a precision guided high speed low drag (HSLD) bomb weighing 500 kg, which is the largest bomb locally developed by the country so far. During the flight trial in the western state of Rajasthan, the 500 kg general purpose bomb was released from Indian Air Force’s (IAF) Su 30 MK1 aircraft. The bomb has been developed by the Armament Research and Development Establishment (ARDE) of the state-owned Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO). The trial covered ground adaptation, carriage and handling, limited separation and release of the bomb. Sukhoi-30MKI released PGHSLD-500 fitted on station 05/06 from an altitude of 5 km at 900 km to verify separation performance and to estimate stability. “During the carriage trials, the aircraft touched the carriage limits of 0.85 at 150 m altitude and completed 6.5 ‘g’ and full roll maneuvers. The structural integrity of the bomb was found satisfactory after the trials,” DRDO said.According to an official document, these bombs are effective against ground targets like railway yards/bridges, major installations, bunkers, runways and hardened targets. The bomb can be carried on various in-service aircraft like Jaguar, MiG and other advanced combat aircraft of the Indian Air Force. Such bombs play a very important role for strike missions where aircraft are tasked to destroy ground installation and enemy runways. Indian scientists are presently working on different types of non-nuclear bombs like glide bombs and HSLD bombs. In the locally developed HSLD category, 250 kg and 450 kg variants were already in service. The successful trial of the 500 kg variant has paved the way for its early induction.
https://idrw.org/india-successfully-tests-500kg-locally-developed-precision-guided-hsld-bomb/


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...in-military/article19651852.ece?homepage=true





Not an easy salute: Though the defence forces have a small number of women, many of them are battling court cases. 

* Facts show that the Services are the last bastion of male dominance, with women even denied a permanent commission *

Despite the latest move by the Army to induct 800 women into its ranks, cold facts show that the Indian military is the last bastion of male dominance in the government. Many women in uniform are hoping that the country’s first full-time woman Defence Minister will take bold decisions against what they allege are systemic discrimination against women.

Though Indian military has only a minuscule number of women in service, a noticeably large number of them are fighting court cases or complaints against discrimination in various forums.

By information given in Parliament as on early 2017, there are 3,578 women officers in the three services. This broadly represents about 3.64% in the Army, 4.49% in the Navy and 13% in the IAF.

Besides, about 5,000 Military Nursing Service members are also in uniform.

Over the past three years, with the government’s focus on women’s empowerment, the three services have taken some steps for expanding the avenues for women, but several issues still remain. However, recruitment numbers of the past few years are almost at the same level with a decline in women joining the Army.

While the issue of women in combat roles gets traction often, another aspect mostly neglected is the issue of permanent commission.

*Permanent commission*
“With the new Defence Minister being a woman, I hope something beneficial for the women fraternity will come. We will request time from her once she takes charge,” said Commander Prasannaa Edayilliam, an Air Traffic Control officer who retired from service in 2008 and since 2010 has been fighting a legal battle for permanent commission.

The case is likely to come up for hearing before the Supreme Court on September 15.

The Navy has since opened up seven streams for women. These include law, logistics, air traffic control, education and Naval Armament Instructor (NAI).

“These were opened for permanent commission prospectively from 2009 onwards. NAI was opened up this year. These are areas where one doesn’t have to go to sea and they can get promoted,” a senior officer said.

*Double whammy*
The Navy is now taking women as pilots and observers on fixed-wing aircraft. This is the Short Service Commission (SSC) because they cannot be promoted as they cannot do sea service.

The biggest catch is that women officers are taken under the SSC which is up to 14 years. Due to this, those leaving are left without any pension as pensionable service is 20 years.

Commander Edayilliam stated that the ATC officers’ course that they had undergone at the Air Force Academy in Dindigul was not recognised at par with the civil course at the Civil Aviation Training College, Allahabad. “So it is extremely difficult to get a second career based on it,” she told _The Hindu_.

“Navy is a wonderful service. We want more and more qualified people to join it,” she added, longing for the uniform she once donned.

This is where there would be great expectations from Ms. Sitharaman to understand the intricacies and open the services. A group of Military Nursing Service members have been fighting the government for over a decade, demanding that they be treated as full officers.

The Supreme Court has taken a firm stand, asking the military to ameliorate their condition. They are also hoping that the new defence minister will appreciate their plight.

Former Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar had stated that the three services would induct women in combat roles in a phased manner as infrastructure had to be created.

The Indian Air Force has long had women pilots in transport and helicopters streams and last year commissioned three women fighter pilots on an experimental basis. Similarly, the Army gives permanent commission for women only in education, law and medical streams. But given the operational conditions and spread, the Army has been the most reluctant to take women in combat roles.


----------



## spectribution

^^^^^This liberal bullshit from US funded NGOs is cringeworthy.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-September, 2017 16:47 IST
*Raksha Mantri to hold daily meetings with the three Service chiefs and the Defence Secretary *

Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman held a number of meetings with senior officials to familiarize with the activities and functioning of the Ministry of Defence and gave clear directions on critical issues. Special emphasis was laid by the Minister on the need to step up the pace of acquisition proposals. Towards ensuring time bound and speedy disposal, it has been decided to hold DAC meetings on a fortnightly basis.

A whole range of meetings have been scheduled with the three Defence Service Chiefs to review Defence preparedness and allied issues of strategic interests. Daily morning meetings with the three Service Chiefs and a separate daily meeting with the Defence Secretary have been formatted as a new practice for quick decision making.

Other areas of focus would be settling all outstanding land related issues for infrastructure projects and matters relating to welfare of Defence personnel and their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ce-minister/story-RAM1vLBmgAUuoA6drhQeMM.html*
*She flagged off an all-women naval crew which will circumvent the globe, visited India’s first underground airbase in Rajasthan and sat in the cockpit of a MiG 21 fighter jet. *
Updated: Sep 11, 2017 18:32 IST





HT Correspondent
Hindustan Times, New Delhi




Defence minister Nirmala Sitharaman inside the cockpit of MIG-21 Biscon during her visit to Air Force Station Uttarlai.(PTI Photo)

It’s been just over a week since Nirmala Sitharaman took oath as the defence minister of the country, only the second woman after Indira Gandhi to hold the post since independence.

Within days of taking charge on Thursday, Sitharaman flagged off an all-women naval crew that will circumvent the globe, visited India’s first underground airbase in Rajasthan and sat in the cockpit of a MiG 21 fighter jet.

Sitharaman, who was the commerce minister, was promoted to the cabinet rank earlier this month and became the second woman to be part of the all-powerful Cabinet Committee of Security.

Here’s a look at her first week in office: 





Sitharaman flags off INSV Tarini, a ship that will circumnavigate the globe, in presence of Chief Minister Manohar Parrikar, in Goa. (PTI Photo)






Sitharaman interacts with IAF personnel at in Uttarlai, Rajasthan. (Twitter)






Flagging off INSV Tarini in Goa. (Twitter)






Sitharaman with IAF chief BS Dhanoa. (Twitter)




Nirmala Sitharaman meets President Ram Nath Kovind. (Twitter)





Nirmala Sitharaman meets Army chief General Bipin Rawat and army officers from the Southern Command in Ahmedabad. (Twitter)





Sitharaman inside the cockpit of MIG-21 Biscon during her visit to Air Force Station Uttarlai. (PTI Photo)





An IAF pilot explains the functioning of a fighter jet to defence minister Nirmala Sitharaman during her visit at Uttarlai, Rajasthan. (Twitter/ Raksha Mantri)






Sitharaman with Home Minister Rajnath Singh at the DRDO Bhawan in New Delhi. (Arun Sharma/HT Photo)


----------



## RISING SUN

*DRI busts Delhi-Jammu & Kashmir gold racket that funded terror*
The Directorate of Revenue Intelligence (DRI) has stumbled upon *17 kg of illegal gold* being transported to Kashmir's areas hit by a spiral of stone-pelting incidents against security forces, and suspects that the recovery is just a tip of the iceberg that would lead to a big terror-funding channel with links to Delhi.

The apex intelligence organisation of the Indian customs has arrested two men, in an operation that points to a new modus operandi by terror groups amid reports of their funds drying up following the government's demonetisation move and a string of raids in the Valley conducted by the National Investigation Agency against separatist outfits.

The interrogation of the two men — from Delhi and Jammu — points to a channel being controlled by a renowned jeweller from Srinagar. He is also suspected to have strong links with cross-border terror groups. He is based in Srinagar's downtown area, hit by stone-pelting incidents.

DRI officers said that he lives near Jama Masjid where Deputy Superintendent of Police Ayyub Pandith was lynched in June. The agency may also seek help from paramilitary forces in raids or search operations at suspected hideouts of those involved, in Jammu and Kashmir.

A senior DRI official said that the gold worth Rs 50 lakh was seized following inputs that led to a man being intercepted last month at Delhi's Sarai Rohilla railway station. It is also suspected that gold consignments might be coming from the Middle East.

"The man, identified as Deepak Khanda, was boarding Duranto Express to Jammu. On stringent frisking, the Jammu resident was found concealing gold bars in his shoes and bags," the officer said.

All bars had their serial numbers scratched, which suggests these were illegally acquired. "Deepak's questioning led the DRI to Old Delhi's Kucha Mahajani, from where his alleged supplier Kashi Agarwal was also arrested.

Their interrogation revealed that they had been regularly transporting huge gold consignments to the Srinagar jeweller. They said they had travelled by train up to Jammu and thereafter by road up to Srinagar to avoid being detected," the officer said.
http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...lhi-jk-gold-racket-that-funded-terror-2546409


----------



## RISING SUN

*J&K: Hizbul Mujahideen terrorist arrested from Anantnag*
A Hizbul Mujahideen terrorist has been arrested by Jammu and Kashmir Police at the Anantnag railway staion in south Kashmir, police said. 

Aadil Ahmad Bhat, a resident of Bijbehara's Jiblipora, was trying to board the train when police apprehended him. 

"Bhat was on the run for sometime. Today, based on inputs he was arrested from the station in a joint operation,"a senior police officer said, adding that he is a category C terrorist.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...rested-from-anantnag/articleshow/60765013.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

*Meghalaya: GNLA receives another major blow as Sohan’s close aides surrender before police *
In what may be termed as another blow to the already weakened GNLA, it has come to light that two very close aides of GNLA chief, Sohan D Shira, surrendered arms today at the Williamnagar PS in East Garo Hills.

The duo from the 6th batch of the outfit have been identified as 22-yr-old Chanchan G Momin from Gongaram of Rapdikgre and 21-yr-old Challang C Marak of Adugre who surrendered today in front of the acting SP, Ringrang TG Momin.

Challang had been amongst the security agents of Sohan and was part of the inner circle.

“They stated that it was getting very difficult in the jungle to survive due to continued operations due to which they laid down arms. Further they did not have any money as the entire cash that had been gained earlier by the outfit through extortion was being handled by Sohan himself. They also said that none of the cadres of the outfit wanted to remain with him anymore and were only looking for an opportunity to flee from the outfit,” said Ringrang.

The duo surrendered with a pistol and a revolver.
https://thenortheasttoday.com/megha...s-sohans-close-aides-surrender-before-police/


----------



## RISING SUN

*Jammu and Kashmir: Defence Minister Sitharaman visits Siachen*
Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman on Saturday visited the Siachen Glacier, the world's highest and coldest battlefield, and also some other forward posts in the Ladakh region to review the security situation in the area.

"During her visit she was accompanied by the Chief of the Army Staff General Bipan Rawat, General Officer Commander-in-Chief, Northern Command Lieutenant General Devraj Anbu and Corps Commander of the Ladakh Corps. 

"The minister interacted with the soldiers in the remote areas of Siachen Glacier and conveyed her best wishes on the auspicious occasion of Dussehra," a Defence Ministry statement said. 

*Sitharaman also inaugurated a bridge on river Shyok on the road between Durbuk and Daulat Beg Oldi. *

"During her visit to Leh, she interacted with Indian Air Force personnel," the statement added.

This is Sitharaman's first visit to Jammu and Kashmir as Defence Minister.
http://www.greaterkashmir.com/news/...inister-sitharaman-visits-siachen/261730.html

*Nirmala Sitharaman inaugurates Pratham-Shyok bridge in Leh*
On her maiden two-day visit to militancy-hit Jammu & Kashmir, Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman focussed on “strengthening counter-insurgency grid on borders with Pakistan” and “matching road infrastructure near the Line of Actual Control (LAC) with China”, military sources said.

On the second day of her tour on Saturday, Ms. Sitharaman visited the forward locations of Leh and Siachen in the Ladakh region.

*BRO projects*
She took stock of Border Road Organisation projects connecting Leh with areas close to the LAC, where China has built high-grade road infrastructure and provided round-the-clock power supply.

Sources said the Minister stressed matching “infrastructure with China by expanding roadways in the cold mountain region”.

She inaugurated a bridge on the Shyok river between Durbuk and Daulat Beg Oldi, which remains volatile by virtue of frequent trespassing by Chinese forces.

Ms. Sitharamam was accompanied by the Chief of the Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat; Lt. Gen. D Anbu, General Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Northern Army Command; and the Chinar Corps Commander. She interacted with the soldiers who man the Siachen glacier, the highest battleground in the world, and “conveyed her best wishes on the auspicious occasion of Dasara”. She met Indian Air Force (IAF) personnel in Leh.

Earlier in Srinagar, Ms. Sitharaman visited the forward areas in north Kashmir, exactly a year after the surgical strikes across the Line of Control (LoC) into Azad Kashmir.

The Minister’s stress was on ensuring “robust counter-infiltration posture” along the LoC, sources said.

*Counter insurgency*
A Defence spokesman said the Minister expressed satisfaction over the “effectiveness of the intelligence and operational grids” against growing infiltration.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...atham-shyok-bridge-in-leh/article19777154.ece


----------



## RISING SUN

*India struggles to rein in border flows of cattle and Rohingya*
*Stopping Rohingya refugees from crossing India's eastern border with Bangladesh is straining the resources of guards battling to halt a flow of smuggled cattle in the opposite direction*, security officials say.

More than half a million Muslim Rohingya have fled Myanmar for Bangladesh since violence erupted on Aug. 25, but it is not clear how many then sought to travel on to India.

Last month, Reuters had reported that India had ordered its border guards to use “chilli and stun grenades" to block their entry.

But that directive clashes with another task that the Indian government has set for its border guards — to keep cows, considered as sacred, from being smuggled into Bangladesh for slaughter, in a trade worth $600 million a year.

“*It's hard to stop cows and human beings at the same time*,” a senior official of India's Border Security Force (BSF), which has about *30,000 troops patrolling the frontier with Bangladesh*, said in New Delhi.

“The collective duty to seize cattle and push Rohingyas is having a negative impact on the morale of our troops,” added the official, who declined to be identified because he was not authorised to speak to the media. “We have conveyed this message to the top government officials.”

He was one of four senior officials who told Reuters that the government must decide which task should get priority.

An official of the Indian home ministry told Reuters that the authorities were working to tackle the concerns of the border guards, who have been successful in blocking entry of the Rohingya.

India wants to deport about 40,000 Rohingya refugees who arrived in previous years, calling them a threat to national security, despite an outcry from human rights groups.

*Fewer obstacles*
Since the violence in Myanmar, there has been a sudden rise in the number of cattle coming from India, said traders in Bangladesh, which considers the border trade legal.

“There are fewer obstacles to getting cattle from India right now,” said Rabiul Alam, secretary of the Bangladesh Meat Traders' Association, which has about 1,000 members.

In July, India's top court suspended a government ban on the trade of cattle for slaughter, giving a boost to its meat and leather industries, worth more than $16 billion in annual sales.

The slaughter of cows was already banned in most parts of India, but cow vigilante groups have been increasingly asserting themselves since Mr. Modi's government came to power in 2014.

*Stopping the cattle smugglers is not easy*
*At least 400 border guards have been injured and six killed in such operations since 2015*, BSF figures show.

The guards often have to wade through fields and ponds, wielding bamboo sticks and ropes to deter smugglers and round up the cattle.

“Injuries to guards is almost a routine affair now,” said R.P. Singh, a BSF official in West Bengal, which shares a 2,216-km (1,375-mile) border with Bangladesh.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ws-of-cattle-and-rohingya/article19801172.ece


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
06-October, 2017 15:38 IST
*Minister of State for Defence acknowledges initiatives of Defence Accounts Department in providing better services *

Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre has appreciated the Information Technology initiatives of the Defence Accounts Department (DAD) that are in tune with the Government thrust on Digital India and e-governance. He was speaking at a function to mark 271st Annual Day of DAD here today.

He particularly admired the two initiatives of the Department i.e., Defence Travel System (DTS) and the Comprehensive Pension Package (CPP) for Defence Pensioners, earlier announced in the Union Budget 2017-18. Dr Bhamre said that he was hopeful that the department would meet the objective set out in the budget speech for the two projects.

Dr Bhamre assured that the Department was committed to reaching out to each and every pensioner ensuring timely and correct disbursement of pension to them. Through ‘Aashrya’ (Pension Disbursement Project), the department fulfils its mandate of timely and accurate disbursement of pension to the defence pensioner’s/family pensioner’s/defence civilian pensioners through the Defence Pension Disbursement Offices (DPDOs). The department has also launched a new project ‘Suvinay’ developed in house, to transform and ensure seamless data transfer for pension sanction and generation of Electronic PPOs (Pension Payment Orders). The CPP will ensure timely and seamless sanction and disbursement to Defence Pensioners with a new set of dedicated service centres.

Speaking on the issue of One Rank One Pension (OROP), Dr Bhamre said, the department has ensured timely payment of OROP to the tune of Rs 9,231.26 crore to around 20.42 lakh pensioners. The Department has also completed pension revision as per the multiplication factor recommended by the 7th Pay Commission and released arrears of Rs 6,783.95 crore. 

On the issue of DTS, Dr Bhamre said, the Defence Travel System or e-Ticketing project of the department has done away with the most cumbersome management and control of the Railway Warrants, etc.  The DTS is a secure electronic web-based system to replace the costly and time consuming system of booking of railways ticket through warrants. Out of approximately 10,700 units 5,600 units are on board. Average rail ticket booking per day is 16,000.” Around 10.7 lakhs profile have been created on DTS portal. However, need is to bring all defence units on board. For which concerted efforts from Services is also required. 

On this occasion, Dr Bhamre also presented the ‘Raksha Mantri Awards for Excellence’ to the officials of the Department selected for their outstanding contribution in the areas of Procurement process streamlining in Air Force, Dynamic website for salary to soldiers in Army Medical Corps and e-audit of OROP.

The occasion was marked by the presence of Defence Secretary Shri Sanjay Mitra, Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal B S Dhanoa, Financial Advisor (Defence Services) Shri Sunil Kohli, senior officials from the Army, Navy and Air Force, Ministry of Defence as well as heads of Paramilitary Forces. The occasion also witnessed the screening of a video song dedicated to soldiers of the Indian Armed Forces composed by eminent Carnatic singers ‘Trichur Brothers’.

The Department traces back its history to 1747 when the first Pay Master was appointed for paying the Garrison at Fort William, Kolkata. The Department was re-designated as Defence Accounts Department from Military Accounts Department in 1951.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre lighting the lamp on the occasion of 271st Annual Day celebrations of Defence Accounts Department (DAD), in New Delhi on October 06, 2017. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.





The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre at the 271st Annual Day celebrations of Defence Accounts Department (DAD), in New Delhi on October 06, 2017. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, the Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra, the Controller of Defence Accounts, Smt. Veena Prasad and the Financial Advisor (Defence Services), Shri Sunil Kohli are also seen.




The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre receiving a memento, at the 271st Annual Day celebrations of Defence Accounts Department (DAD), in New Delhi on October 06, 2017.




The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre giving away Raksha Mantri Awards for Excellence to one of the team leaders of DAD, on the occasion of 271st Annual Day celebrations of Defence Accounts Department (DAD), in New Delhi on October 06, 2017. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.




The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing the gathering, at the 271st Annual Day celebrations of Defence Accounts Department (DAD), in New Delhi on October 06, 2017.





The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing the gathering, at the 271st Annual Day celebrations of Defence Accounts Department (DAD), in New Delhi on October 06, 2017. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, the Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra, the Controller of Defence Accounts, Smt. Veena Prasad and the Financial Advisor (Defence Services), Shri Sunil Kohli are also seen.





The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre along with the recipients of Raksha Mantri Awards for Excellence, at the 271st Annual Day celebrations of Defence Accounts Department (DAD), in New Delhi on October 06, 2017. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa and the Controller of Defence Accounts, Smt. Veena Prasad are also seen.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Naxalites use kids to fight in Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand: UN*
The UN has received reports of Naxalites using children to fight in Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand and of terrorists burning at least 30 schools in Jammu and Kashmir last year, according to Secretary-General Antonio Guterres. 

In his annual report on Children in Armed Conflict, Guterres said: "Children continued to be affected by incidents of violence between armed groups and the government, in particular in Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand as well as tensions in Jammu and Kashmir. 

"The UN continued to receive reports of the recruitment and use of children by armed groups, including the Naxalites, in particular in Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand," he said. 

At least 30 schools were burned and partially destroyed by armed groups in Jammu and Kashmir according to government reports, he said. 

"In addition, government reports confirmed the military use of four schools by security forces in that region for several weeks." 

Guterres's report for 2016, however, shows that the prevalence of the use of children by Naxalites and other armed groups had come down to only two Indian states compared to six in the previous year. 

In the report for 2015 released last year, the then-Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon had said the Naxalites were using children as young as six in Bihar, Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand, Maharashtra, Odisha and West Bengal. 

Guterres's report covering conflicts during 2016 was sent to the Security Council on Thursday. 

The report recorded far more violations against children by terrorists and other armed groups than by governments. 

It said there were about 4,000 verified cases involving government forces and over 11,500 by non-state armed groups in the 20 nations covered in the report. 

"I call upon the (Indian) government to develop appropriate mechanisms to protect children from recruitment as well as to separate and reintegrate recruited children," Guterres said. 

"I also urge the government to ensure the protection of children from any form of violence in the context of civil unrest or law and order operations. 

"Children continued to be killed and injured in the context of operations of national security forces against Maoist armed groups," Guterres said but did not provide any numbers. 

According to the Indian Home Ministry, 213 civilians were killed in gun battles, an increase from 171 in 2015, but the number of children were not provided, his report said. 

"Armed groups reportedly resorted to abduction and threats against parents in order to recruit children, who subsequently underwent military training and served as messengers, informants or guards in child squads (bal dasta)," Guterres said in the latest report. 

In what he described as a "troubling development," Maoists were allegedly providing combat training as part of the curriculum in several schools they were running in Chhattisgarh. 

In one incident recounted in the report, police moved 23 children threatened with abduction by armed groups in Gumla district in Jharkhand in March 2016 and "supported their enrollment in schools". 
However, he added, "unverified reports suggest that police may be using children formerly associated with armed groups as informants, potentially making them targets for retaliation". 

Guterres also said that because of "access restrictions" to the conflict area, the UN was not able to verify the incidents.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...aywrap&ncode=75903408e0b98cc62ba08fe4f10059f3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-October, 2017 18:42 IST
*Mos Defence Visits Shillong for Mudra Promotion Campaign and Review of HQ EAC OP Readiness *

The Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre today made a one day visit to Shillong to promote the Pradhan Mantri Mudra Yojna and review the operational preparedness of HQ Eastern Air Command (HQ EAC). 

The Minister after arriving at Shillong straight away headed to the U Soso Tham Auditorium, to be the Chief Guest at the “Mudra Promotion Campaign” conducted by the Government of Meghalaya and State Level Bankers Committee(SLBC). Minister for Taxation, Government of Meghalaya Shri Zenith Sangma was the Guest of Honour in the event. 

Speaking at the function Dr Bhamre brought out the salient aspects of the Prime Ministers Mudra Yojna (PMMY) the flagship scheme of Indian Government, which aims to provide formal access of financial facilities to the small businesses thereby creating more self-employment opportunities. He flagged the fact that since the launch of the scheme on 08 April 2015, 9.13 crore loans have been sanctioned under PMMY. The total amount sanctioned is Rs. 3.96 lakh crore. Out of 9.13 crore loans, loans to women constitute 6.89 crore (76%), SC/ST/OBC constitute 5.07 crore (55%). With this, self-employment has been generated and some of the entrepreneurs have also created the job opportunities. 

The Minister also said that the Government has launched National Digital Payment Mission (NDPM) to encourage digital payment. NPCI is assisting in this regard by way of providing the digital payments modes like UPI, USSD, IMPS, Aadhaar Pay and RuPay Debit Cards. Digital payment mode is very easy and safe. He exhorted all to adopt the digital payment method and asked all to unite and pledge to make India a digitally enabled society. 

It is pertinent to note that the Government looks at the North East region of the country with its tremendous potential for growth and contribution towards the Act East initiative, ushering a new era of peace and prosperity for the region coupled with carving the rightful space for India as an economic super power. 

Dr Bhamre also visited HQ EAC, Shillong and reviewed the operational readiness of the Command. Senior Air Staff Officer HQ EAC Air Marshall Rajesh Kumar received the Minister and gave him a detailed operational briefing on all aspects of Air Force preparedness in the Eastern Theatre. 

The Minister also made a visit to various units and branches of HQ EAC, where he was briefed in detail with regard to the operational aspects and also the projects under planning and execution. He conveyed his satisfaction on the op readiness of the formation, appreciated the high level of Air Warriors morale and exhorted upon all ranks to continue the good work. He also reassured them that the Government stands behind them steadfastly in all their endeavours. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre distributing the tokens to beneficiaries under the Mudra Yojana, at the Mudra Promotion Campaign, in Shillong on October 09, 2017. The Minister of Taxation, Meghalaya, Shri Zenith M. Sangma is also seen.




The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing at the Mudra Promotion Campaign, in Shillong on October 09, 2017. The Minister of Taxation, Meghalaya, Shri Zenith M. Sangma is also seen.




The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre interacting with the public at the Mudra Promotion Campaign, in Shillong on October 09, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/pune/blast-at-pune-ordinance-factory-kills-2-injures-many-2015497.html

The ordinance factory, one of the oldest such factories in the country, is located in Khadki in Pune.
By Zee Media Bureau | Last Updated: Jun 15, 2017, 21:02 PM IST





Representational Image
Pune: At least two people were killed in an explosion at India's premier ordinance factory here on Thursday.

According to media reports, the blast occurred around 9.30 AM when "rejected ammunition" was being shifted.

Several people were injured in the blast.

Military experts are conducting investigations at the blast site in which there was no damage to any buildings in the establishment, IANS reported citing an official statement.

The victims have been identified as Ashok Kashinath Dubal, 51 and S. Maria Rokh, 47, both local residents in Khadki, the statement said.


The ordinance factory, one of the oldest such factories in the country, is located in Khadki in Pune.

The factory manufactures various night warfare items like pyrotechnic ammunition, for the security forces.

The facility started manufacturing these items since 1920s.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

NEW DELHI: A parliamentary panel will examine the operational preparedness of the armed forces and review the accidents involving strategic defence assets. 

The Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence, headed by BJP MP B C Khanduri, will also assess the procurement policy relating to defence equipment. 

The issue of preparedness of the armed forces is likely to be discussed in the next meeting of the panel, which is scheduled for next month, a member said. 

The committee has also decided to "critically review" the accidents involving strategic defence assets and look into the quality of ration given to the forces especially in border areas, according to a Lok Sabha bulletin. 

Since March last year, various accidents have been reported in naval ships including fire on the soon-to-be decommissioned aircraft carrier INS Viraat and explosion of an oxygen cylinder on board INS Nireekshak. 

Earlier this month, an Indian Air force helicopter crashed in the north-eastern state of Arunachal Pradesh, killing a few military personnel. 

The panel of MPs from different parties will also assess the major research and development initiatives, including private sector participation, leading to innovation and import substitution during the last 10 years. 

Revamping of training for defence personnel in the light of latest technological advancements will also be taken up for discussion by the committee.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Minister for Energy, New & Renewable Energy, State Excise, Maharashtra, Shri Chandrashekhar Bawankule at a meeting to discuss issues related to Defence land, at Nagpur District and Kamptee Cantonment Boards, in New Delhi on October 16, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-army-pension-regulations/article19896251.ece

* It prevented DSC retirees with minor shortfall in service from earning second pension *

The Kochi Bench of the Armed Forces Tribunal (AFT) has struck down a recent amendment to the Pension Regulations for the Army, 2008, which prevented Defence Security Corps (DSC) retirees with minor shortfall in pensionable service from earning a second service pension.

The judgment, which will benefit hundreds of retirees from the DSC, came on a petition filed by T. Mohanan, 60, a former Naik of the DSC and a resident of Changanassery, who fell short by 94 days of qualifying service, which is 15 years, to be eligible for pension for his service in the DSC.

Mr. Mohanan enrolled himself in the DSC after securing his discharge from the army with service pension, but his request for a second service pension on superannuation from the DSC was rejected citing the shortfall in qualifying service. In fact, Regulation 44 of the Pension Regulations for the Army, 2008, provides for condoning deficiency in service of up to 12 months by a competent authority for grant of service pension.

However, the DSC and the Union government argued that the government policy, issued in 2012, did not allow condonation of service shortfall for grant of second service pension. They further said that a clause inserted in the Pension Regulations as recently as June, 2017, prevented grant of second service pension to DSC retirees with shortfall in qualifying service.

The AFT had, in 2015, overturned the denial of second service pension in a similar case, stating that “in the absence of any bar or interdiction to earn second service pension in the statutory provisions, a government letter to overrule the provisions could not be sustained.”

But the amendment to the Pension Regulations carried out in 2017 needed examination to see if it was ultra vires, arbitrary, and needed abrogation. The tribunal observed that “essentially the persons who were being denied condonation were those individuals who were discharged at their request, individuals eligible for special pension, and those being invalided out with less than 15 years of service” (sic). But the Supreme Court had in the past held that even a person who had sought discharge form service at his own request prior to the completion of minimum qualifying service of 15 years was eligible for condonation of deficiency in service.

The new amendment to the pension regulation was, therefore, arbitrary, observed the Tribunal Bench comprising judicial member Babu Mathew P. Joseph and administrative member Vice Admiral (retd) M.P. Muraleedharan.

“When even a person who seeks discharge on his own prior to completion of minimum qualifying service is permitted condonation, to deny the same to a person who has fallen short of service due to his reaching the age of superannuation would be arbitrary and discriminatory,” the Bench held, striking down the amendment to the Regulation 44 of the Pension Regulations of the Army, 2008.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing the 22nd Joint State Representatives and Additional/Deputy Directors General (JSR&A/D) Conference of NCC, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017. The DG, NCC, Lt, Gen. Vinod Vashisht is also seen.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Sitharaman in Arunachal, reviews situation and defence infrastructure *
Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman on Saturday reviewed the situation and defence infrastructure in Arunachal Pradesh with Chief Minister Pema Khandu and senior Army officials. 

Sitharaman is on a maiden visit to Arunachal Pradesh, large parts of which Beijing claims as part of south Tibet. She will be visiting the *forward areas in the eastern part of Arunachal Pradesh bordering Myanmar*. 

Sitharaman is accompanied by Minister of State for Home Kiren Rijiju, Defence Secretary Sanjay Mitra, Eastern Command Chief Lt. Gen. Abhay Krishna, General Officer Commanding of Gajraj Corps, Lt Gen Amarjeet Singh Bedi and General Officer Commanding of 3 Corps, Lt. Gen. Anil Chauhan. 

While reviewing the situation besides defence infrastructure, the Defence Minister promised that the Indian Air Force infrastructural facilities in the Advanced Landing Grounds shall be permitted for civilian use. 

*She also assured that requisite funds will be released for conducting survey for laying the strategic railway line from Assam's Missamari to Tawang*, the border with China. 

On the issue of strengthening strategic Balipara-Charduar-Tawang road, Sitharaman said the Border Roads Organisation (BRO) would be given clear directions for fast tracking its upgradation and all necessary funds would be provided for maintenance as well. 

She informed Chief Minister Khandu that the system of functioning of BRO has been completely restructured with greater autonomy and delegation of powers for faster implementation. 

During the meeting, the Chief Minister impressed upon the *need to expedite the operationalisation of the Brigade headquarters in Tirap district so as to deal with the problem of insurgency in the region. *

The Defence Minister assured Khandu that *the brigade headquarter would be made operational by December 2018. *

Describing the visit of Sitharaman to Arunachal as a "landmark and historic visit", Khandu raised the _*urgent need to establish a cantonment in the capital area of Itanagar, for which necessary land would be acquired. *_

The Defence Minister assured the Chief Minister that this would be accorded high priority. 

Khandu also raised the issue of _need for expansion of land for Tawang township and urged the Defence Minister to consider freeing up some idle land in the vicinity of the township. She directed the GOC-in-C, Eastern Command to look into this matter favourably and submit a report urgently after consulting the district administration and government officials. _

Detailed deliberations were held on a whole gamut of issues in relation to land matters and other important issues of Arunachal Pradesh with Ministry of Defence. *The Defence Minister gave an in-principle approval for establishment of three Sainik Schools - one each in Tawang, Pasighat and Tirap-Changlang-Longding (TCL) belt. *

_The proposal for establishment of an airport at Dirang was also discussed and the armed forces evinced a strong interest in the proposal. The Defence Minister stated that this proposal will be given due consideration. _

Earlier, Sitharaman called on Governor Brig. (Dr.) B.D. Mishra (Retd) at Raj Bhavan and discussed wide ranging defence issues, with special reference to Arunachal Pradesh. 
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...fence-infrastructure/articleshow/61511154.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

*Orissa, WB to hold first-ever joint coastal security exercise*
The governments of Orissa and neighbouring West Bengal will soon organise a joint
security exercise named as ‘Sagar Kavach’ to further tighten the existing coastal security mechanism along the 630 km long coastline.
This was informed by Orissa’s Additional Chief Secretary, Home Department, Asit Tripathy after attending a meeting here.
“Sagar Kavach security exercise is a realistic drill to check the efficacy of the security parameters and preparedness of various security forces like the Indian Navy, Marine police force, Indian Coast Guard (ICG), forest department, fisheries and district administration,” Tripathy told reporters.
Stating that Orissa for the first time will have a joint security drill along with West Bengal, Tripathy said, “We are going to organise a simulated terror attack named ‘red force’ at a random place along Orissa or West Bengal coast and check how effective our marine policing is. The exercise will be held over two days within a week,” he said.
*The participants in the drill will be personnel from the Indian Navy, Coast Guard at Paradip and Haldia, 18 marine police stations in Orissa and 12 police stations in West Bengal.*
This apart, the teams of Customs department and port officials, fisheries department officials will also take part in the drill. Earlier, the coastal security exercises were made by the Indian Navy and ICG.
“The drill is to revaluate the existing Standard Operating Procedure (SOP) mechanisms. All stakeholders who attended the meeting were made aware about exercise settings and other SOPs. The coast guard, and all the security forces, even the district administrations have been very helpful and proactive towards coastal security. After the drill, we will review if there are any loopholes,” West Bengal Coast Guard Commander MA Warsi said.
Since Mumbai attack from the sea front, coastal security is being tightened and every year each of the coastal states is having two security exercises.
http://www.orissapost.com/orissa-wb-to-hold-first-ever-joint-coastal-security-exercise/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-November, 2017 19:29 IST
*Dr. Bhamre to Represent India at ‘UN Peacekeeping Defence Ministerial: Vancouver 2017’ *

Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre will represent the Government of India at the ‘UN Peacekeeping Defence Ministerial: Vancouver 2017’, which is being held between November 14-15, 2017. It will be the second time Dr. Bhamre will be attending the conference. He will be speaking on November 15. 

Over 500 delegates from more than 70 countries and international organisations are expected to gather at the Defence Ministerial in Vancouver. Along with representatives from the African Union, the European Union, NATO and the Organisation internationale de la Francophonie, these delegates are going to discuss improvements to UN peacekeeping operations. 

Decisive discussions will be taking place during the conference. While ensuring that the integration of gender perspective remains at the heart of the talks, these discussions will revolve around four themes. 

Focus will be on peacekeeping and youth as peacebuilders. The discussion will also explore the importance of economic development in preventing conflict in fragile states and in sustainably rebuilding post-conflict states. 

The last meeting was held in London in the month of September 2016. The conference had taken up issues on Women, Peace and Security, Pre and Post Deployment, Tackling Sexual Exploitation and Abuse (SEA) and Improving Peacekeeping – Rapid Deployment.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing a press conference, in New Delhi on November 17, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing a press conference, in New Delhi on November 17, 2017. The Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra and the Deputy Chief of Air Staff, Air Marshal R. Nambiar are also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing a press conference, in New Delhi on November 17, 2017. The Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra is also seen.


----------



## Flying.modi

ALL UPDATE ABOUT BRAHMOS HINDI -URDU


----------



## Hindustani78

The Secretary, Kendriya Sainik Board, Brig. M.H. Rizvi pinning flag on the President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, on occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind with the Officers of the Kendriya Sainik Board, on the occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017.





The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu being presented with a Flag Sticker, on the occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi with the Officers of the Kendriya Sainik Board, on the occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi with the Officers of the Kendriya Sainik Board, on the occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017.





The Secretary, Kendriya Sainik Board, Brig. M.H. Rizvi pinning flag on the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, on occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017.





The Secretary, Kendriya Sainik Board, Brig. M.H. Rizvi pinning Armed Forces Flag, on the Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, on occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017. The Secretary (Ex-Servicemen Welfare), Smt. Sanjeevanee Kutty is also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman contributing for the welfare of families of Ex-Servicemen, on occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, the Secretary (Ex-Servicemen Welfare), Smt. Sanjeevanee Kutty, the Secretary, Kendriya Sainik Board, Brig. M.H. Rizvi along with the senior officials of KSB in a group photograph, on occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017.





The Secretary, Kendriya Sainik Board, Brig. M.H. Rizvi pinning Armed Forces Flag on the Secretary (Ex-Servicemen Welfare), Smt. Sanjeevanee Kutty, on occasion of Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017.




The Secretary (Ex-Servicemen Welfare), Smt. Sanjeevanee Kutty contributing for the welfare of families of Ex-Servicemen, on occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017.




The Secretary, Kendriya Sainik Board, Brig. M.H. Rizvi pinning Armed Forces Flag on the Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra, on occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017.





The Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra contributing for the welfare of families of Ex-Servicemen, on occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017.





The Secretary, Kendriya Sainik Board, Brig. M.H. Rizvi pinning Armed Forces Flag on the Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, on occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017.





The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat commemorating the Armed Forces Flag Day, in New Delhi on December 07, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...rcraft-museum-inaugurated/article21292939.ece





Boost to tourism: President Ram Nath Kovind and other dignitaries after the inauguration of TU-142 Aircraft Museum in Visakhapatnam on Thursday. | Photo Credit: C.V.Subrahmanyam


* The attraction in Vizag is the first of its kind with a walk-through for visitors *

President Ram Nath Kovind on Thursday inaugurated the TU 142 Aircraft Museum, the first such museum in the country, on the Beach Road here in the presence of Governor E.S.L. Narasimhan and Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu. He later went through the cockpit, machinery, bombs and gunner compartments of the aircraft. 

Mr. Naidu presented TU 142 souvenirs and Pedana “kalamkari kanduva” to the President.

Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba, Civil Aviation Minister P. Ashok Gajapathi Raju, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief of ENC Karambir Singh, Lok Sabha members K. Haribabu and Muttamsetti Srinivasa Rao, Ministers Ch. Ayyanna Patrudu and N. Chinarajappa, ZP chairperson Lalam Bhavani, Port Trust Chairman M.T. Krishna Babu, Principal Secretary, Tourism, Mukesh Kumar Meena and VUDA Vice-Chairman P. Basanth Kumar, MLAs and MLCs participated.

The museum is the first of its kind with a walk-through for visitors. The Visakhapatnam Urban Development Authority (VUDA) oversaw the execution of the ₹14-crore project comprising the museum complex, TU flight simulator, an audio-visual room and souvenir shop. The project, seen as a major tourist attraction with the Submarine Museum across the road, is funded by the AP Tourism. The VUDA will run the museum, set up on one acre of the Andhra University, in coordination with the Navy and the A.P. Tourism. The decommissioned TU 142 was flown in from the Arakkonam base of the Navy, dismantled, transported and reassembled into the museum.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/himachal/armed-forces-flag-day-observed-in-una/509910.html
Posted at: Dec 8, 2017, 1:22 AM; last updated: Dec 8, 2017, 1:22 AM (IST)
*Armed Forces Flag Day observed in Una*





The Deputy Director of the District Sainik Welfare Department, Maj Raghbir Singh (Retd), pins the flag insignia on Deputy Commissioner Vikas Labroo on the occasion of Armed Forces Flag Day in Una on Thursday. Photo : RAJESH SHARMA
*Our Correspondent *


*UNA, DECEMBER 7 *

The Una district Sainik Welfare Department today observed the Armed Forces Flag Day. Department Deputy Director Maj Raghbir Singh (Retd) fixed the insignia of the flag on Deputy Commissioner Vikas Labroo, district judges and officers of the district administration. The officers donated towards the Flag Day funds. 

Maj Raghbir Singh said while the Armed Forces Flag Day is observed throughout the country on December 7, the state government has decided to extend the Day as a campaign till December 31. He said during the month, awareness drives would be organized in different parts of the district. 

The Deputy Director said funds contributed towards the Armed Forces Flag Day are utilized to render financial assistance to economically weak families of ex-servicemen, war widows and wards of ex-servicemen.

**************
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/ja...ag-day-guv-lauds-role-of-soldiers/509738.html






Governor NN Vohra being pinned a flag on Armed Forces Flag Day at Raj Bhawan in Jammu on Thursday. Tribune Photo
*Tribune News Service*

*Jammu, December 7*

Governor NN Vohra celebrated Armed Forces Flag Day at a function at Raj Bhawan here today. The Governor observed that Armed Forces Flag Day was an important occasion for remembering the valiant soldiers who had sacrificed their lives for protecting the territorial integrity of the nation. He lauded the crucial role of the Armed Forces, both during war and in peace, and observed that their sacrifices were founded in their bravery, devotion and dedication. 

Chief Secretary BB Vyas, Principal Secretary to the Governor Umang Narula, Principal Secretary, Home, RK Goyal, Director, Rajya Sainik Board, Brig Harcharan Singh (retd), Maj Gen Sunita Kapoor (retd), Col Rawel Singh (retd), Zila Sainik Welfare Officer, Honarary Captain Sansar Chand (Maha Vir Chakra) and Havildar Rashid Ahmad (retd) were present on the occasion. 

The Governor urged the ex-servicemen among his guests to promote the interests of society by offering their expertise and suggested to Maj Gen Sunita Kapoor, who retired as the Additional Director General, Military Nursing Services, to consider working for the improvement of health care of women and children in the rural areas of the state. The Governor also urged the decorated soldiers — Honorary Captian Sansar Chand and Havildar (retd) Rashid Ahmad to train youth, particularly girls, so that they can join the Armed Forces. 

The Governor advised Brig Harcharan Singh (retd) to vigorously campaign throughout the year in the government and private institutions and collect contributions for the Flag Day fund so that a large corpus could be generated for carrying out welfare activities for the ex-servicemen and their families.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman calling on the Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh, in New Delhi on December 08, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-January, 2018 17:57 IST
*Official Spokesperson of Ministry Of Defence *

Smt Swaranashree Rao Rajashekar of Indian Defence Accounts Service (IDAS), 1997 batch will act as Official Spokesperson for the Ministry of Defence.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...reas-to-get-daily-rations/article22499768.ece





Jawans stand guard near the LoC in Machil sector, 200 km north of Srinagar. File photo 


Army officers posted in peace stations in Counter Insurgency (CI) areas will now get daily rations. The latest order reverses the Seventh Pay Commission (SPC) orders for cash instead of rations for some officers.

“It is clarified that units deployed in Peace (CI) will be treated at par with units deployed in forward areas. Therefore, officers can draw entitled rations as hither-to-fore…” the Quartermaster General’s branch in the Integrated Defence Staff (IDS) said in a letter dated January 08, 2018.

This means that officers posted in places like Srinagar will get daily rations as it is a peacetime CI location, one officer explained.

This letter is a clarification to an earlier letter issued on November 29, 2017 which said that “post implementation of SPC report officer’s rations in peace stations in kind has been discontinued.” Instead an allowance per fixed was fixed to paid in the monthly salary.

An exception to continue rations in peace stations was made for officer patients in military hospitals, special rations issued to air crew and personnel performing duties with the Air Force and officer cadets undergoing training at various training academies of the three services. Officer messes were also allowed to draw rations on payment for officers during exercises and training. However, the November 2017 had specifically stated that officers rations “in peace stations in CI and remote areas has been discontinued.”

“However, if required, Command Headquarters are requested to identify such areas and forward a case for change of status of such areas from peace stations to forward with Adjutant General’s (AG) branch,” the letter had stated.

One official said that it was widely felt a blanket exemption was required as there were to many such cases.


----------



## Chaosmaster

Prime Minister Najib Razak, who had a bilateral meeting with his Indian counterpart Narendra Modi, said both countries agreed to hold joint air exercises, specifically on tactical deployment of Sukhoi aircraft.

“Prime Minister Modi suggested that on the journey back from or to Australia concerning air exercises, Indian Air Force planes could stop over in Malaysia for the same.

“And I agreed that the joint air exercises be held because they have experience in terms of tactical deployment on Sukhoi jets and we are also looking into how they can assist us in the maintenance and serviceability of the aircraft,” he told Malaysian journalists in New Delhi today.

Malaysia, India to boost defence cooperation
Najib is in the Indian capital to attend the Asean-India Commemorative Summit which coincides with the country’s 69th Republic Day.

Commenting on the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) negotiations, Najib said Malaysia hoped to see some positive movements in the free-trade agreement and fresh directive towards its final conclusion by the end of this year.

“We did discussed the issue during the Asean-India Commemorative Summit. RCEP is important and there are many missed opportunities if we do not conclude RCEP. Our target is still by the end of this year but there has to be some movements in order to achieve the finality of RCEP,” he said.

Asked on US President Donald Trump’s remarks that he would reconsider the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) Agreement if the United States could strike a “substantially better” agreement, Najib quipped, ”Lets see what the America has in mind.”

The TPP suffered a setback after the US backed out last year, but the remaining 11 member countries forged ahead with the negotiations without the US. – Bernama, January 26, 2018.
http://idrw.org/malaysia-india-to-boost-defence-cooperation/


----------



## ashok mourya

Beating retreat ceremony 2018...


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2018 15:54 IST
*Trainee Officers Getting Disabled *

The year wise details of trainee officers disabled during training pertaining to various military academies in the country during the last three years and current year is given below:



Sl. No.
Name of Academy
No. of trainee officers disabled during the last three training years
No. of trainee officers disabled during current training year (July, 2017 to January, 2018)
Total

(i)

Cadet Training Wing, College of Military Engineering (CME), Pune

01
01
02

(ii)

Cadet Training Wing, Military College of Telecommunication Engineering (MCME), Mhow.

01
-
01

(iii)

Cadet Training Wing, Military College of Electronics & Mechanical Engineering (MCME), Secunderabad.

03
01
04

(iv)

Indian Military Academy (IMA), Dehradun.

05
01
06

(v)

Officers Training Academy (OTA), Chennai.

13
-
13

(vi)

Officers Training Academy (OTA), Gaya.


04
-
04

(vii)

National Defence Academy (NDA), Pune

22
01
23



Total:

49
04
53

Insurance money is paid based on the percentage of disability attributable / aggravated by military service.

This information was given by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Harish Meena in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2018 15:49 IST
*Creation of Defence Chief Post *

Creation of the post of Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) was recommended by Group of Ministers in 2001. A decision in this regard was to be taken after consultation with political parties. Subsequently, Naresh Chandra Task Force on National Security recommended creation of the post of Permanent Chairman Chief of Staff Committee in 2012. Both the proposals are simultaneously under consideration of the Government.

Creation of appropriate military command structures is a complex exercise involving operational, technical, logistical and financial aspects, and is reviewed from time to time. Appropriate measures are being taken from time to time to ensure inter-operability between the Services including through joint training and exercises.

This information was given by RakshaRajyaMantriDr.SubhashBhamrein a written reply to Dr. Manoj Rajoria and ShrimatiRiti Pathakin LokSabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Vice President's Secretariat
15-February, 2018 19:09 IST
We cannot have talks with countries that have trained their guns at us: Vice President 

India’s diplomacy relies on building bridges across the world with dialogue as the sole sustainable method to resolve disputes Releases five books authored by Members of Indian Council of World Affairs

The Vice President of India, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu has said that India cannot have talks with countries that have trained their guns at our country. He was addressing the gathering after releasing five Books authored by the Members of Indian Council of World Affairs, here today.

The Vice President said that it is baffling to see some educated leaders suggesting that we have to engage in a dialogue with one of our neighbours who is by all accounts fomenting trouble and encouraging cross-border terrorism. He further said that India’s diplomacy relies on building bridges across the world with dialogue as the sole sustainable method to resolve disputes. Our central principles have been friendship, respect for all countries and de-escalation of tension, he added.

The Vice President said that we are quite conscious of the fact that India’s love for peace is more out of a concern for the welfare of humanity rather than because we are weak and are incapable of fighting. He further said that regional satraps have an increasing role in influencing foreign policy and in case of conflict of interest between the Centre and the states the Union government, prevails as per constitution. The present government has recognized the importance of the States in its foreign policy, security as well as trade and economic relations with the neighbouring countries, he added.

Following is the text of Vice President’s address:

“It is a pleasure for me to be part of ICWA's Book Release function today in my capacity as President of the Council.

I have been regularly following the activities of the Council and am happy to note that the institution is delivering on its mandate to promote the study of Indian and international affairs so as to develop a body of informed opinion on international matters. This is being accomplished through the output of its research faculty, which not only generates analytical and well-researched papers but also participates in the Council's outreach programmes. In addition, the Council has also been hosting a series of important events, including the well known Sapru House Lectures by prominent visiting foreign dignitaries.

Today's function symbolizes another objective of the Council viz. to promote in-depth scholarship by way of publication of books. While in the past numerous books have been published on subjects of foreign policy and security matters, the current batch of five books, which are to be released shortly, dwell on a range of new subjects ranging from the role of technology in international relations, media and foreign policy, provincial aspirations in the formation of Indian foreign policy to Mahatma Gandhi's views on the Jewish national home.

We have already heard from each of the authors about their respective work. Madam Kalyani Shankar's book touches on the important aspect of the aspirations of our states in the making of India's foreign policy. Most of the disputes with the neighbouring countries are water sharing, land and security, which impinge on the States. In a federal system like ours, this issue is likely to retain salience in the years ahead though the final voice in foreign policy remains with the Central government.

The conclusions are quite interesting. Do the regional satraps have an increasing role in influencing foreign policy? Yes. In case of conflict of interest between the Centre and the states who should prevail? Undoubtedly the Union government, as that is what the Constitution says. Has federalism worked in India? The emphatic answer is yes. In fact, as the author notes, the present government has recognized the importance of the States in its foreign policy, security as well as trade and economic relations with the neighbouring countries. I am aware that there has been a conscious effort to involve the state governments and take their views in all matters including foreign relations, in the spirit of cooperative federalism or “Team India”.

Shubha Singh's work succinctly establishes the cross linkages between the role of the media and diplomacy & foreign policy in a democracy. The ability of the media to bring the focus on to a particular issue is by now well established. As the author says, “The media-foreign policy interaction is a complex and variable one.” The author concludes after a detailed analysis that “The media may not determine the course of foreign policy or be able to effect substantial changes in policy, but it clearly wields a large amount of influence on the public perception of foreign policy.”

In a world where scientific and technological change and its speed are fundamentally altering the way we look at development in its broadest sense, Ambassador Bhaskar Balakrishnan has rightly emphasized the need for India's science and technology needs to be further integrated into our foreign policy narrative and practices. For example, the author has brought out how nuclear technology has a strong impact on balance of power; how India’s progress in ICT has thrown up issues related to IT services trade, cyber security, cyber defence; how we need to deal with regulatory issues involving genetically modified organisms, bio safety and biodiversity as well as global climate change. On thre positive side, the author has outlined a number of S & T cooperation projects that can bring countries closer together and bridge political differences.

Prof. P.R. Kumaraswamy's book sheds new light on some of what impacted the Father of the Indian Nation, Mahatma Gandhi, in his thinking on the complex Israel-Palestine issue.

And finally, Dr. Asif Shuja has written about the trajectory of India-Iran Relations in the wake of Iran's nuclear deal with the P5+1. India's relations with Iran are an important component of India's foreign policy and work on this relationship should be pursued.

I congratulate the authors for their scholarship on these subjects of contemporary relevance. I am happy to learn that the Council's book writing project is a continuing one and many more books on a variety of subjects pertaining to India's foreign policy and international relations have been commissioned.

Friends, the ICWA is India's oldest and most prestigious foreign policy think tank, recognised by our Parliament as an institution of national importance. I am pleased that it is satisfactorily discharging its mandate in accordance with the Act of Parliament of 2001 and the directions given to it from time to time by the Governing Council. 

The world is changing rapidly. The geo-politics and international relations are being continuously redefined. India has, from time immemorial, been a lighthouse of peaceful co-existence. We have been the pioneers in the non-aligned movement. Our alignment is with the forces of peace and non-violence. Our central principles have been friendship, respect for all countries and de-escalation of tension. At the same time, we are quite conscious of the fact that India’s love for peace is more out of a concern for the welfare of humanity rather than because we are weak and are incapable of fighting. So, our diplomacy relies on building bridges across the world with dialogue as the sole sustainable method to resolve disputes. We

are open to conflicting views but we are not so open to senseless violence and irrational terrorism. We also know that first we must create conditions for a dialogue. We can’t have talks with countries that have trained their guns at us. It is baffling that some educated leaders are suggesting that we have to engage in a dialogue with one of our neighbours who is by all accounts fomenting trouble and encouraging cross-border terrorism. We need to be clear about our country’s diplomatic stance and make it known to the world in subtle ways. I hope ICWA will catalyze this opinion building in the next few months.

I expect that the ICWA and its Research faculty will further strengthen its commendable efforts to promote the study of Indian and international affairs and further facilitate the promotion of India's relations with other countries. I hope the thought pieces being produced by ICWA will be useful inputs to the formulation of our foreign policy.



*Jai Hind*!”

***

The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu at an event to release five Books authored by the Members of Indian Council of World Affairs, in New Delhi on February 15, 2018.





The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu releasing the five Books authored by the Members of Indian Council of World Affairs, in New Delhi on February 15, 2018.





The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu addressing the gathering after releasing five Books authored by the Members of Indian Council of World Affairs, in New Delhi on February 15, 2018.







The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu addressing the gathering after releasing five Books authored by the Members of Indian Council of World Affairs, in New Delhi on February 15, 2018.





The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu interacting with the winners of essay writing completion held by the Indian Council of World Affairs, in New Delhi on February 15, 2018.





The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu with the winners of essay writing completion held by the Indian Council of World Affairs, in New Delhi on February 15, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa paying Homage to the Martyrs at Noida Shaheed Smarak, Noida on February 16, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Defence Forces of New Zealand, Lt. Gen, Timothy Keating paying homage to martyrs at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on February 20, 2018.





The Chief of Defence Forces of New Zealand, Lt. Gen, Timothy Keating inspecting the Tri-Services Guard of Honour, in New Delhi on February 20, 2018.





The Chief of Defence Forces of New Zealand, Lt. Gen, Timothy Keating meeting the Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, in New Delhi on February 20, 2018.







The Chief of Defence Forces of New Zealand, Lt. Gen, Timothy Keating meeting the Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra, in New Delhi on February 20, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Defence Forces of New Zealand, Lt. Gen, Timothy Keating meeting the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, in New Delhi on February 20, 2018.




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa presenting a memento to the Chief of Defence Forces of New Zealand, Lt. Gen, Timothy Keating, in New Delhi on February 20, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
22-February, 2018 17:44 IST
Raksha Mantri Addresses the Plenary Session on ‘Defence and Aerospace: Investment Opportunities in Uttar Pradesh' at Investors Summit -2018 

The Defence Industrial Corridor to Serve as an Engine For Economic Development and Growth of Uttar Pradesh: Raksha Mantri

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman addressed the plenary session on ‘Defence and Aerospace : Investment opportunities in Uttar Pradesh’ at Investors Summit- 2018 in Lucknow, today.

While addressing the plenary session on the second day of the Investors Summit 2018, she said that Uttar Pradesh Defence Industrial Corridor is proposed in a stretch between Aligarh, Agra, Jhansi, Chitrakoot and it also includes Kanpur and Lucknow. The Defence Corridor in UP will leverage the existing ordnance factories and defence PSU establishments in UP.

Highlighting the benefits of the Defence Industrial Corridor Smt Sitharaman stated that Bundelkhand will benefit from the six-lane highway which the UP Government has proposed to build up from Chitrakoot to Jhansi and will provide necessary infrastructural support for investment units in India. She said that the initiatives of Ministry of Defence to promote industry investment in Defence Production will also provide impetus to the Defence Corridor. She added that the MoD will, apart from taking steps to promote private investment, set up infrastructure for blast testing of arms and ammunition in the proposed corridor.

Raksha Mantri stated that the low cost of land and low wage rate with adequate supply of manpower will be an attraction of the UP Defence Industrial Corridor. It will serve as an engine for economic development and growth of regions of UP, especially Bundelkhand region. 

The Finance Minister in his Budget 2018 speech has announced setting up of two Defence Industrial Corridors in the country. The Prime Minister during the inaugural address of Investors Summit 2018 had announced that a Defence Industrial Corridor will be set up in Uttar Pradesh (UP).

Present at the occasion were Chief Minister of Uttar Pradesh Shri Yogi Adityanath, Minister for Industrial Development, Government of Uttar Pradesh, Shri Satish Mahana and Minister of Tourism, Government of Uttar Pradesh, Smt Rita Bahuguna Joshi and various other officials and dignitaries 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/nation/mod-at-it-again-jcos-not-gazetted-officers/549844.html

*Ajay Banerjee
Tribune News Service
New Delhi, February 25*

The Ministry of Defence (MoD) has yet again said that Junior Commissioned Officers (JCOs) of the armed forces are “not gazetted officers”, hence do not merit such a status while being posted in New Delhi-based Army headquarters. 

The ministry’s letter saying that “JCOs are not covered under the definition of officer” has come despite the Army Act 1950 according status of Group-B equivalent gazetted officers to the JCOs. Section 151 of Defence Service Regulations 1987 states that JCOs are granted commission by the President

Furthering its argument, the ministry has opted to cite a reply under the Right to Information Act given by the Adjutant General Branch of the Army. All this without keeping in mind that the RTI reply by the AG was itself cancelled through an Army order. The Tribune had reported this cancellation of the RTI reply on November 3, 2017.

The RTI reply that described JCOs as “non-gazetted” officers was cancelled and the Army corrected a self-created anomaly.

As per government orders, JCOs were always “Group B” gazetted officers. 

There are around 64,000 personnel of JCO rank or equivalent in the Air Force and the Navy. The JCOs are promoted from among the jawans and hold an important position in each battalion of the Army.

In January, the issue relating to rank parity — wrong equation of forces with civilian staff — was settled after Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman corrected the anomaly. The Tribune reported it on January 6. The MoD had said: “The letter dated October 18, 2016, on equivalence between armed forces’ officers and Armed Forces Headquarters Civil Services officers is withdrawn.”

The matter of JCOs getting their status was not linked to this. In July last year, the Army wrote to the MoD, saying JCOs are accorded gazetted status as per an Act of Parliament, however, when posted at South Block in New Delhi, a JCO is issued an identity card equating him with a Group-C employee. The I-cards are colour coded — green for Maj Gen and above, yellow for Group A, blue for Group B and grey for Group C.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Defence Minister of Mongolia, Mr. Enkhbold Nyamaa paying homage to the martyrs at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on March 08, 2018.




The Defence Minister of Mongolia, Mr. Enkhbold Nyamaa inspecting the Tri-Services Guard of Honour, in New Delhi on March 08, 2018.






The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Defence Minister of Mongolia, Mr. Enkhbold Nyamaa at the delegation level talks, in New Delhi on March 08, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-March, 2018 21:10 IST
*RM Calls for Citizens’ Empowerement at AFMS Function Celebrating International Women’s Day *

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman has said that debate about empowerment should not always be the gender based argument, whether individual can perform being a woman or a man. Therefore, the whole narration on Women’s Day is to look at it in this context. She was addressing a function on women in uniform of Armed Forces Medical Services (AFMS) to celebrate the spirit of ‘Womanhood’ at Manekshaw Centre, Delhi Cantthere today.

Highlighted the stellar role, power and potential of women officers in AFMS and felicitated three senior retired lady AFMS officers, she further said, “I think there are areas in which men should be posted, not so much to fight them, but for making them understand that well you may not be good in this you may be good at something else. So blanket rejection of male or female can completely be avoided.That’s why I think whenever we talk, it should be citizens’ empowerment.

International Women’s Day, celebrated globally on 08 March marks the indomitable spirit of a woman. Lady officers have been an integral part of AFMS since Independence as doctors, dentists and nursing officers. They have stormed the conventional male bastions through sheer determination, grit and merit. 

DGAFMSLt Gen BipinPuri delivered the welcome speech and lauded the role of women officers as health care providers and care givers. Ex DGMS (Air) Air Marshal (Retd) P Bandopadhyay gave an inspiring talk on the role of women in AFMS down the years. The session was chaired by Ex DGMS (Navy) Surg Vice Admiral (Retd) PunitaArora the first lady three star General of the AFMS.

The event was attended by delegates comprising of senior serving and retired lady AFMS officers from across the country. It was followed by a panel discussion on role of lady officers in field/operational areas. Overall, the event celebrated the tenets of gender sensitisation and parity, equal opportunities, respect and shared responsibilities for building a brighter future for women in the AFMS.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing a function on ‘Women in Uniform of Armed Forces Medical Services’ celebrating the International Women’s Day, in New Delhi on March 09, 2018.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman with the recipients of felicitation, at a function on ‘Women in Uniform of Armed Forces Medical Services’ celebrating the International Women’s, in New Delhi on March 09, 2018.






The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman with the officers and personnel of AFMS, at a function on ‘Women in Uniform of Armed Forces Medical Services’ celebrating the International Women’s Day, in New Delhi on March 09, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-March, 2018 15:36 IST
*Grant of Military Service Pay *

Delhi High Court in its order dated 28 November 2017 has not given any specific direction to grant Military Service Pay (MSP) equally to all ranks. It may be informed that the court in its order mentioned that the conduct of the petitioners in withholding material information and at the same time, trying to invoke equities under Article 226 of the Constitution of India is deprecated.

The 7thCentral Pay Commission (CPC) had considered all aspects with regard to applicability of MSP including the rates while making its recommendations. The Government after carefully considering the recommendations of the 7thCPC in respect of MSP has accepted the same and have already been notified.

This information was given by RakshaRajyaMantriDr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Mahendra Singh Mahrain Rajya Sabha today.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-May, 2018 15:17 IST
*E-Pension Payment Order: New Step in the Right Direction *

Furthering the Digital India-initiatives of Govt. of India, Principal Controller of Defence Accounts(Pensions), Allahabad has startedissuance of electronic-Pension Payment Orders (e-PPOs) to the pensioners along with their Pension Disbursement Agencies viz., Banks, Defence Pension Disbursement Offices, Post Offices, etc. What began in the first phase, for all Commissioned Officers and JCOs/ORs of Armed Forces from the month of October 2017, has now been extended to all defence pensioners including defence civilians.

Principal Controller of Defence Accounts (Pensions), Allahabad is the sole agency under Ministry of Defence which sanctions Pensions for the Defence Services viz., Army, Coast Guard, Defence Research and Development Organization,General Reserve Engineer Force, Border Roads Organization, Military Engineering Services and other Defence organisations including Defence Account Department and Defence Civilians. 

The shift from manual system to e-PPO system is expected to minimize delays in pension disbursement and further revision as and when needed. This initiative also eliminates the occurrence of human errors in data entry at multiple levels.

The next big step in this direction would be digitizing pension documents received from 46 record offices and more than 2900 Heads of Offices. This initiative by PCDA (P) will facilitate better implementation of OROP.


----------



## Hindustani78

UPSC
09-May, 2018 16:28 IST
*National Defence Academy & Naval Academy Exam. (ii), 2017 - declaration of Final Result *

The following is list, in order of merit of 447 candidates, who have qualified on the basis of the results of the Written Examination held by Union Public Service Commission in 10th September, 2017 and the subsequent Interviews held by the Services Selection Board of the Ministry of Defence for admission to the Army, Navy and Air Force wings of National Defence Academy for the 140th Course and Naval Academy for the 100th Indian Naval Academy Course (INAC) commencing from July, 2018. For detailed information regarding the date of commencement of the above courses, please visit the websites of Ministry of Defence i.e www. Join Indian army. nic.in www.nausena-bharti.nic.in and www.careerairforce.nic.in.

The results of Medical Examination have not been taken into account in preparing these lists. 

The candidature of all the candidates is provisional, subject to their submitting the requisite certificates in support of date of birth and educational qualifications etc. claimed by them, directly to the Additional Directorate General of Recruiting, Adjutant General’s Branch, Integrated Headquarters, Ministry of Defence (Army), West Block No. III, Wing-1, R. K. Puram, New Delhi-110066 wherever this has not already been done and NOT to U.P.S.C.

In case, there is any change of address, the candidates are advised to promptly intimate directly to the Army Headquarters at the address given above.

The result is also available on the UPSC Website at http:// www.upsc.gov.in. However, marks of the candidates will be available on the Website after 15 days from the date of declaration of final results. 

For any further information, the candidates may contact Facilitation Counter near Gate ‘C’ of the Commission, either in person or on telephone Nos.011-23385271/ 011-23381125/011-23098543 between 10:00 Hours to 17:00 hours on any working day. 

_Click here for full list_

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

UPSC
16-May, 2018 11:55 IST
*Combined Defence Services Examination (II), 2017 – Declaration of Final Result *

The following are the lists, in order of merit of 192 *(103+69+20)* candidates who have qualified on the basis of the results of the Combined Defence Services Examination (II), 2017 conducted by the Union Public Service Commission in November, 2017 and SSB interviews held by the Services Selection Board of the Ministry of Defence for admission to the 145th Course of Indian Military Academy, Dehradun; Indian Naval Academy, Ezhimala, Kerala and Air Force Academy, Hyderabad (Pre-Flying) Training Course i.e. No. 204 F(P) Course.



There are some common candidates in the three lists for various courses.



The number of vacancies, as intimated by the Government is *100* for Indian Military Academy [including *13* vacancies reserved for NCC ‘C’ certificates (Army Wing) holders], *45* for Indian Naval Academy, Ezhimala, Kerala Executive (General Service) [including *06* vacancies reserved for NCC ‘C’ Certificate holders (Naval Wing)] and *32* for Air Force Academy, Hyderabad.



The Commission had recommended 3701, 2248 and 914 as qualified in the written test for admission to the Indian Military Academy, Indian Naval Academy and Air Force Academy respectively. The number of candidates finally qualified are those after SSB test conducted by Army Head Quarters.



The results of Medical examination have not been taken into account in preparing these lists.



Verification of date of birth and educational qualifications of these candidates is still under process by the Army Headquarters. The candidature of all these candidates is, therefore, Provisional on this score. Candidates are requested to forward their certificates, in original, in support of Date of Birth/Educational qualification etc. claimed by them, along with Photostat attested copies thereof to Army Headquarters /Naval Headquarters /Air Headquarters, as per their first choice.



In case, there is any change of address, the candidates are advised to promptly intimate directly to the Army Headquarters /Naval Headquarters /Air Headquarters.



These results will also be available on the UPSC website at http://www.upsc.gov.in. However, marks of the candidates will be available on the website after declaration of final result of Officers’ Training Academy (OTA) for Combined Defence Services Examination (II), 2017.

For any further information, the candidates may contact Facilitation Counter near Gate ‘C’ of the Commission’s Office, either in person or on telephone Nos.011-23385271/011-23381125/011-23098543 between 10:00 hours and 17:00 hours on any working day. 



 *Click here for full list*

*****


----------



## Carlosa

Anybody knows the status of the satellite tracking and data center that India was going to build in south Vietnam?
@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Carlosa said:


> Anybody knows the status of the satellite tracking and data center that India was going to build in south Vietnam?
> @Nilgiri



It was supposed to be activated "soon" back in January this year:

https://swarajyamag.com/insta/much-...ctivate-satellite-tracking-station-in-vietnam

I think it might be in operation now? @Viet @Viva_Viet @xiao qi @Aqsuperman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Nilgiri said:


> It was supposed to be activated "soon" back in January this year:
> 
> https://swarajyamag.com/insta/much-...ctivate-satellite-tracking-station-in-vietnam
> 
> I think it might be in operation now? @Viet @Viva_Viet @xiao qi @Aqsuperman



Thank you very much bud !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xiao qi

Nilgiri said:


> It was supposed to be activated "soon" back in January this year:
> 
> https://swarajyamag.com/insta/much-...ctivate-satellite-tracking-station-in-vietnam
> 
> I think it might be in operation now? @Viet @Viva_Viet @xiao qi @Aqsuperman


Yes, It was already activated 
http://www.tinkhongle.com/2016/01/an-o-at-tram-ve-tinh-o-viet-nam-e-theo.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-October, 2018 17:14 IST
*18TH Raising Day of HQ IDS *

On the 18th Raising Day of HQ Integrated Defence Staff (IDS), Chief of IDS Lt Gen Satish Dua laid wreath at Amar JawanJyoti, India Gate to pay homage to the martyrs. Senior officers of the Army, Navy and the Air Force of the IDS were also present during the ceremony.

HQ IDS was raised on October 01, 2001 and during 17 years, this ‘Tri-Service Entity’ with an overarching aim of ‘Victory Through Jointness’ has led in the conduct of Disaster Relief Operations, TriService Exercises, both within the Services and outside with the friendly foreign countries, training leaders of the Tri-Service Institutes and strengthening of the intelligence gathering structure of the nation. In the forefront, the IDS is spearheading realization of Defence Cyber Agency, Defence Space Agency and Special Operations Division for the three Services.

On this day, the HQ also conducted a number of events for the troops and the families of IDS. Conveying his compliments on the occasion, Lt Gen Dua exhorted all ranks of the 'Purple Fraternity', colour of jointmanship of the three Services, to continue to strive in keeping with the highest ideals of the Armed Forces and wished them for a great future ahead.

****************

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-October, 2018 14:49 IST
RRM inaugurates 48th AISS Principals’ Conference 

All India Sainik School (AISS) Principals’ Conference began today at Sainik School Kunjpura premises in Karnal district of Haryana. Inaugurating the 48th edition of the conference, Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre applauded the principals for their leadership roles in their respective schools and also sending a good number of cadets to the prestigious National Defence Academy.

Dr Bhamre said, “It is a testimony to the fact that the Sainik Schools are meeting their three-pronged agenda of – opening the access of quality public school education to the children of common men; serving as feeder-institutions to the National Defence Academy and removing regional imbalance in the officer cadre of the Armed Forces. It is satisfying to learn of the performance of the schools on all these three counts.” The conference would focus on review of policy matters and functioning of Sainik Schools in the country.

He said, there is a surge in the demand of Sainik schools in the country and the Government is planning to establish new schools. He also informed the establishment of two new Sainik Schools at Jhunjhunu (Rajasthan) and East Siang (Arunachal Pradesh) in the current financial year. He emphasised on the need of providing the cadets modern education and keep abreast with the changes in the education world.

Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre touched the issue of girls taking admission in Sainik Schools. He informed, the government has taken revolutionary decision to induct the girls in the Sainik Schools and open the doors of quality training; a historic step towards the empowerment of girls. Dr Bhamre emphasised that it would be his earnest endeavour to get this policy implemented at the earliest by developing required infrastructure in all the Sainik Schools.

Pointing out a number of important initiatives taken during the recently concluded Board of Governors’ (BoG) Meeting, Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr Bhamre told the august gathering, “I have directed the Sainik Schools Society to ensure that BoG meets every year and all important matter pertaining to the schools and their functioning are discussed threadbare by all the stakeholders – in particular the State Governments; a step that will enable greater synergy and closer co-operation between the state and the schools.”

Raksha Rajya Mantri assured the gathering that Government is actively considering the implementation of recommendations of 7thCentral Pay Commission for the personnel of Sainik Schools.

The Minister presented the prestigious Raksha Mantri Trophy to the Principal of Sainik School Sujanpura Tira in Himachal Pradesh for sending maximum number of cadets to NDA in 2017 and 2018. It may be noted that Sainik Schools have sent 105 cadets to the 140th course of NDA this year. Sainik School Korukonda and Sainik School Nalanda lifted the Academic Trophies for producing best result in class XII and Class X examination respectively. Principals of all Sainik Schools are taking part in the two-day conference.

*SRR/Nampi/DK/Rajib







The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre paying homage at War Memorial, at the inauguration of the 48th All India Sainik School (AISS) Principals’ Conference, at Sainik School Kunjpura, Haryana on October 25, 2018.







The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre inspecting the Guard of Honour, at Sainik School Kunjpura, Haryana on October 25, 2018.







The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre along with the Principals of various Sainik Schools, at the inauguration of the 48th All India Sainik School (AISS) Principals’ Conference, at Sainik School Kunjpura, Haryana on October 25, 2018.







The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre presenting a cheque to Sainik School Sujanpur Tira, at the inauguration of the 48th All India Sainik School (AISS) Principals’ Conference, at Sainik School Kunjpura, Haryana on October 25, 2018.







The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre visiting the motivation hall, at the inauguration of the 48th All India Sainik School (AISS) Principals’ Conference, at Sainik School Kunjpura, Haryana on October 25, 2018.







The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre interacting with the cadets from various Sainik Schools, at the inauguration of the 48th All India Sainik School (AISS) Principals’ Conference, at Sainik School Kunjpura, Haryana on October 25, 2018.







The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre with the cadets from various Sainik Schools, at the inauguration of the 48th All India Sainik School (AISS) Principals’ Conference, at Sainik School Kunjpura, Haryana on October 25, 2018.*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions
26-October, 2018 17:35 IST
*A delegation of MES officials meet MoS, Dr Jitendra Singh their service matters *

A delegation of MES (Military Engineering Service) officials, representing All India MES Barrack & Stores Cadre Association met Union Minister of State (Independent Charge) of the Ministry of Development of North Eastern Region (DoNER), MoS PMO, Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions, Atomic Energy and Space, Dr Jitendra Singh here today and sought the intervention of the Department of Personnel & Training (DoPT) for issues related to their cadre review.

The delegation submitted a memorandum pointing out that based on certain inputs which, according to them, were incorrect, from the Ministry of Defence and DG (Pers.) of E-in-C, the issue of creation of one post of Joint Director General (Resource) has got complicated. Later, the DoPT also raised certain queries and the matter has got delayed. They also noted that it was after 70 years of independence that under the present government, on 15th December 2017, the first-ever cadre review of Barrack & Store Cadre of MES had got approved

The members of the delegation requested the Minister to take a considerate view and issue directions to the concerned officials to revisit their promotion file so that the queries raised by the DoPT could be resolved.

Dr Jitendra Singh gave a patient hearing to the delegation and issued directions to the concerned officials to study the case in depth and suggest what best could be done under the circumstances.



*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-October, 2018 18:04 IST
*Ex-Servicemen Rally at Churu *



The Indian Army will be organizing an Ex-Servicemen rally at District Police Stadium, Churu on 29 Oct 2018 from 0900hr onwards for the veterans of Sujangarh, Sardarshahar, Rajgarh, Ratangarh and Taranagar Tehsils of Churu district. The aim of the rally is to assist Ex-servicemen in resolution of their grievances, if any, and enhancing their awareness with regard to latest policies/ regulations as well as job opportunities.

Stalls would be established by various Record Offices, Army Welfare Housing Organisation, Army Welfare Education Society, Ex-Servicemen Contributory Health Scheme, Army Recruiting Offices, Pension Liaison Cell, Army Welfare Placement Organisation, Ex-Servicemen Helpline, Zila Sainik Board including the Indian Air Force and Indian Navy. Civil administration will also establish offices of various banks and a Grievance Resolution Cell. Military Hospital, Bikaner will organise a medical camp during the rally for the benefit of the Ex Servicemen fraternity.

Buses are planned to be catered for conveyance of veterans from pre designated pick up points at Sujangarh, Sardarshahar, Rajgarh, Ratangarh and Taranagar on the day of the rally.


Col Aman Anand
PRO (Army)






Ministry of Defence
27-October, 2018 17:56 IST

*The Infantry Day Celebration*


Cycle rallies were conducted by all 27 Regiments of Infantry to celebrate the 72nd Infantry Day. All teams started from their respective Regimental Centres to New Delhi wherein they were Flagged-In at India Gate on 27 Oct 2018 by General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff.

The cycle rally from respective Regimental Centres, covered a distance of 2000 Kilometers. Collectively, 27 Regiments covered more than 50,000 km to mark the occasion. During their sojourn enroute, the Infantry soldiers interacted with the Army veterans and motivated the country’s youth towards nation building.


Col Aman Anand
PRO (Army)

**************






Ministry of Defence27-October, 2018 17:52 IST
*72nd Infantry Day Celebrations *  

To commemorate the selfless dedication to duty by Indian Army’s gallant Infantrymen, a wreath laying ceremony was organised at ‘Amar Jawan Jyoti’. General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff, along with senior officers, laid wreaths in a solemn ceremony. Sepoy Boota Singh, a recipient of Vir Chakra in 1971 War represented the veterans.

Infantry celebrates 27 October each year as Infantry Day to commemorate the first Infantry action post independence. In response to the threat posed to the sovereignty and territorial integrity of our Nation, on this day in 1947, the leading elements of the Indian Army from 1st Battalion of the SIKH Regiment air landed at Srinagar and gallantly fought the raiders aided by Pakistan Army. This bold action by the Indian Army and indomitable courage displayed by the Infantrymen reversed the tide of events and thwarted the adversary's nefarious designs. 

As part of Infantry Day celebrations, Field Marshal SHFJ Manekshaw Memorial Lecture was also organised at Manekshaw Centre, Delhi Cantonment.










Col Aman Anand
PRO (Army)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Labour & Employment
16-November, 2018 19:01 IST
*Clarification regarding Maternity Leave Incentive Scheme *

In a section of media, there have been some reports about Maternity Leave Incentive Scheme. In this regard, the Ministry of Labour & Employment has clarified the following -



*Background- *(i) The Maternity Benefit Act, 1961 applies to establishments employing 10 or more than 10 persons in Factories, Mines, Plantation, Shops & Establishments and other entities. The main purpose of this Act is to regulate the employment of women in certain establishments for certain period before and after child birth and to provide maternity benefit and certain other benefits. The Act was amended through the Maternity Benefit (Amendment) Act, 2017 which, inter alia, has increased the paid maternity leave to women employees from 12 weeks to 26 weeks.


While the implementation of the provision is good in Public Sector, there are reports that it is not good in Private Sector and in contract jobs. There is also a wide perception that private entities are not encouraging women employees because if they are employed, they may have to provide maternity benefit to them, particularly 26 weeks of paid holiday. In addition, the Ministry of Labour & Employment is also getting complaints from various quarters that when the employers come to know that their women employee is in the family way or applies for maternity leave, the contracts are terminated on some flimsy grounds. There have been several representations before the Labour Ministry on how the extended maternity leave has become a deterrent for female employees who are asked to quit or retrenched on flimsy grounds before they go on maternity leave.
Therefore, the Ministry of Labour & Employment is working on an incentive scheme wherein 7 weeks’ wages would be reimbursed to employers who employ women workers with wage ceiling upto Rs. 15000/- and provide the maternity benefit of 26 weeks paid leave, subject to certain conditions. It is estimated that approximately an amount of Rs. 400 crores would be the financial implication for Government of India, Ministry of Labour & Employment for implementing the proposed incentive scheme.
*Major Impact: *The proposed Scheme, if approved and implemented shall ensure the women in this country an equal access to employment and other approved benefits alongwith adequate safety and secure environment. Also, the women shall continue to bear the major share of household work as well as child care. The work places will be more and more responsive to the family needs of the working women.

*Current Stage of the Proposal:*
There are some media reports that this Scheme has been approved/notified. *However, it is clarified that Ministry of Labour & Employment is in the process of obtaining necessary budgetary grant and approvals of Competent Authorities. The reports that it will be funded from Labour Welfare Cess, is also incorrect, as no such cess exists under this Ministry.*



*****



*RCJ/MS*


----------



## Hindustani78

UPSC
26-November, 2018 18:05 IST
*National Defence Academy and Naval Academy Examination (I), 2018–Declaration of Final Results Thereof *

The following is the list, in order of merit of 379 candidates, who have qualified on the basis of the results of the Written Examination held by the Union Public Service Commission on 22nd April, 2018 and the subsequent Interviews held by the Services Selection Board, of the Ministry of Defence for admission to the Army, Navy and Air Force wings of National Defence Academy for the 141th Course and Naval Academy for the 103rd Indian Naval Academy Course (INAC) commencing from 2nd January 2019. For detailed information regarding the date of commencement of the above courses, please visit the websites of Ministry of Defence i.e., www. joinindianarmy.nic.in, www.nausena-bharti.nic.in and www.careerairforce.nic.in.

The results of Medical Examination have not been taken into account in preparing these lists.

The candidature of all the candidates is provisional, subject to their submitting the requisite certificates in support of date of birth and educational qualifications etc. claimed by them directly to the Additional Directorate General of Recruiting, Adjutant General’s Branch, Integrated Headquarters, Ministry of Defence (Army), West Block No.III, Wing–I, R.K Puram, New Delhi -110066 wherever this has not already been done and NOT to UPSC.

In case, there is any change of address, the candidates are advised to promptly intimate directly to the Army Headquarter at the address given above.

The result is also available on the UPSC website at http://www.upsc.gov.in. However, marks of the candidates will be available on the website after 15 days from the date of declaration of final results.

For any further information, the candidates may contact Facilitation Counter near Gate ‘C’ of the Commission, either in person or on telephone Nos. 011-23385271/011-23381125/011-23098543 between 10:00 hours to 17:00 hours on any working day.



 _Click here for full list_



*******

BB/NK/PK


----------



## lemurian

https://www.janes.com/article/85219/india-s-adani-expands-defence-profile-through-alpha-acquisition

*India’s Adani expands defence profile through Alpha acquisition*

Indian group Adani has expanded its defence industrial capabilities through the acquisition of Bangalore-headquartered Alpha Design Technologies Limited (ADTL), Adani said in a filing to the Bombay Stock Exchange on 13 December.

The transaction is valued at about INR4 billion (USD56 million), making it one of India's largest defence industry acquisitions in recent years. Adani said the deal features its purchase in cash of more than 13.3 million shares at a premium of INR290.37 per share.

Adani said the acquisition was channelled through its defence subsidiary - Adani Defence Systems and Technologies Limited - and that it will provide Adani with "strong tier-one capabilities" in defence.


----------



## El Sidd

So whose winning the civil war in India?


----------



## Nilgiri

Retired Troll said:


> So whose winning the civil war in India?



Me. Hakuna Matata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Nilgiri said:


> Me. Hakuna Matata.



So you will win 12000kms away from India.

That is some heinous plan you got Timon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Retired Troll said:


> So you will win 12000kms away from India.
> 
> That is some heinous plan you got Timon



Yes...its the best that can be done. Like here, any sustained discussion of substance gets banned for wrongthink depending on the side. One echochamber mob just becomes bigger than another.

Also please ignore what I told you earlier about "staying above the fray" etc on pride rock etc...if the powers that be have a "feel"....3 points given your way regardless on wutevs.


----------



## El Sidd

Nilgiri said:


> Yes...its the best that can be done. Like here, any sustained discussion of substance gets banned for wrongthink depending on the side. One echochamber mob just becomes bigger than another.
> 
> Also please ignore what I told you earlier about "staying above the fray" etc on pride rock etc...if the powers that be have a "feel"....3 points given your way regardless on wutevs.



I can understand your frustration.


Live free when you are bound by death Mufasa. Scar once told him that before pride led Mufasa astray

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

